# Please help identify leather, color and design



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## MrGoyard

Could someone please identify this leather? I was thinking Clemence or Togo, but I am of course not an expert!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## roy40

My guess is Togo because of the light veining and grain size.


----------



## MrGoyard

roy40 said:


> My guess is Togo because of the light veining and grain size.


 Many thanks! =)


----------



## gazalia

+1


----------



## golconda

My vote is Togo also, because of grain, veining and suppleness.


----------



## hermes_lemming

nice etoupe retourne togo kelly


----------



## mistikat

hermes_lemming said:


> nice etoupe retourne togo kelly



Sorry, that can't be etoupe.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

I think it's etoupe, too.  Gorgeous bag whatever color it is!!


----------



## mistikat

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I think it's etoupe, too.  Gorgeous bag whatever color it is!!



Etoupe has contrast stitching...


----------



## HermesDH

Could be Taupe depending on the lighting.


----------



## hermes_lemming

they could specify a diff stitching. is it my imagination or does the stitching on the handle look while the rest of the body is a different color?  i agree, stock is usually white all over but people have done special requests in the past. not to mention other colors sometimes are occasionally issued with other than normal trim for whatever reason.


----------



## honhon

leather is togo.  colour could be etain.  my etain shows like that depending on light.


----------



## Leah

Definitely not etoupe, given the stitching. I agree with HermesDH, I am pretty sure it's taupe. Stitching is very consistent with taupe.


----------



## Ryan

honhon said:


> leather is togo.  colour could be etain.  my etain shows like that depending on light.



I think it's etain too. I have an etain Togo birkin and it looks just like this.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Leah said:


> Definitely not etoupe, given the stitching. I agree with HermesDH, I am pretty sure it's taupe. Stitching is very consistent with taupe.



Aren't etoupe and taupe the same?


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## bags to die for

No, they have different colour codes.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

MrVuitton said:


> Could someone please identify this leather? I was thinking Clemence or Togo, but I am of course not an expert!
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 2918560


Togo i guess


----------



## Leah

There are certain Hermes colors that always come with white stitching, among them Etoupe and Blue Jean.

And if that was such a special order that they changed the stitching, where is the horse shoe stamp?


----------



## Rouge H

leah said:


> there are certain hermes colors that always come with white stitching, among them etoupe and blue jean.
> 
> And if that was such a special order that they changed the stitching, where is the horse shoe stamp?


+1


----------



## hermes_lemming

bags to die for said:


> No, they have different colour codes.


this

Now if only someone can explain the two different stitching threads (handle & body).


----------



## juss

I thought etain too but comparing with my Etain boots (in swift though) this bag has a warmer tone to it. Does not look taupe either, maybe the lighting changed the shade...


----------



## livethelake

I'm not seeing a difference in the color of stitching on the handle and body of the bag.   Both are tonal stitching.

Does anyone else see something different?


----------



## chicinthecity777

Leah said:


> There are certain Hermes colors that always come with white stitching, among them Etoupe and Blue Jean.
> 
> And if that was such a special order that they changed the stitching, where is the horse shoe stamp?



This. I think it looks like taupe in a strange lighting. Etain would look greyer in any case. But I am no expert.

The stitching looks tone on tone overall to me.


----------



## lara0112

looks like etain to me


----------



## lulilu

I agree taupe.  See no contrast stitching.  Gorgeous bag.  I'd even suggest griolet if I knew it came in togo.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

This is sounding like the dress debate of last week.  :weird:


----------



## Hms_nnttee

+1 Togo leather, taupe color


----------



## lovely64

Are you sure it's authentic?


----------



## MrGoyard

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> This is sounding like the dress debate of last week.  :weird:


 

But now I'm sure it's togo!


----------



## Leah

MrVuitton said:


> But now I'm sure it's togo!



Please don't keep us in suspense lol 

So is it taupe or etain??


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## purselover888

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Aren't etoupe and taupe the same?



Nope.  Etoupe is lighter and contrast stitching.  Taupe (relatively newer color) is darker and has same color stitching.


----------



## mistikat

Please post your questions here about Hermes items, if you are unsure as to color, leather or the name of the item. For questions relating to authenticity, please post in the relevant threads (for bags, accessories and scarves). Please do not post items if you do not know they are authentic - thanks!


----------



## fifi_goparis

Hello. I'm not really good at identifying Hermes leathers. Can anyone help me identify these 3 photos? Thanks very much! &#129303;


----------



## honhon

i think they are togo,,,,but it will be helpful to know the magnified level of these leathers


----------



## fifi_goparis

honhon said:


> i think they are togo,,,,but it will be helpful to know the magnified level of these leathers



This is my Evelyne in Noir


----------



## fifi_goparis

honhon said:


> i think they are togo,,,,but it will be helpful to know the magnified level of these leathers



Sorry I am not sure how to upload multiple photos at the same time. This is my Raisin So Kelly. I'm inside my room and the lighting is a bit bad


----------



## fifi_goparis

honhon said:


> i think they are togo,,,,but it will be helpful to know the magnified level of these leathers



And last my Jypsiere


----------



## Meta

fifi_goparis said:


> This is my Evelyne in Noir





fifi_goparis said:


> Sorry I am not sure how to upload multiple photos at the same time. This is my Raisin So Kelly. I'm inside my room and the lighting is a bit bad





fifi_goparis said:


> And last my Jypsiere



I believe it's Clemence, Togo, and Togo. Clemence has slightly larger grains than Togo.


----------



## QuelleFromage

fifi_goparis said:


> This is my Evelyne in Noir



Clemence. Your other bags do look like Togo but you should be able to tell by the hand if they are a different leather than the Evie. Clemence will feel thicker and a bit softer - the skin itself will literally be a little thicker and heavier. Very nice collection btw!


----------



## fifi_goparis

QuelleFromage said:


> Clemence. Your other bags do look like Togo but you should be able to tell by the hand if they are a different leather than the Evie. Clemence will feel thicker and a bit softer - the skin itself will literally be a little thicker and heavier. Very nice collection btw!



Thanks very much QuelleFromage! &#128522;&#128536; I find it very hard to classify these two leathers and I keep forgetting what leather it is after I bought them LOL &#128514;. Indeed the Evie feels different than the others plus it is also heavier.  I will have a Picotin PM in Barenia on the way and I'm looking forward to add it on my collection.


----------



## honhon

fifi_goparis said:


> This is my Evelyne in Noir


if its evelyne its probably Clemence Taurillon.  The other 2 are probably togo


----------



## fifi_goparis

honhon said:


> if its evelyne its probably Clemence Taurillon.  The other 2 are probably togo



Thanks very much honhon! &#128522;&#128536;


----------



## fifi_goparis

weN84 said:


> I believe it's Clemence, Togo, and Togo. Clemence has slightly larger grains than Togo.



Thanks very much weN84!


----------



## bags to die for

The Jypsiere is in clemence.


----------



## Lassness

My take is  clemence,  clemence, Togo. I find  Clemence has grains that are more triangular


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## perlerare

I love this thread really !
There are so many different grains and versions of Togo and Clemence... 

A good thing is to take a picture of the entire bag, from a distance, natural light. And watch how sides and seams behave, because they do differ according to leather. But that t could easily turn into a visual torture for the unexperienced viewer.


----------



## Meta

fifi_goparis said:


> Thanks very much weN84!


I stand corrected that it is Clemence, Clemence, and Togo.  Hope you're enjoying your bags regardless!


----------



## Hermesaholic

Has anyone ever seen this bag or know what it is called?


----------



## thyme

yes two years ago in Venice. or a very similar one - it had a shoulder strap. recall someone posted the name of this bag on a thread...


----------



## thyme

pic with shoulder strap here...

http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-shopping/can-anyone-name-this-bag-875398.html


----------



## Hermesaholic

chincac said:


> pic with shoulder strap here...
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-shopping/can-anyone-name-this-bag-875398.html


Thanks!!! YES!  The bag I posted has a shoulder strap too....So it is the same bag. Would love to know the name.  I just bought one pre-owned.....


----------



## Hermesaholic

the back....


----------



## thyme

congrats!! it is a special bag indeed...i always love barenia and toile combo bags..wish i had more....i recall there is this thread where people post bags they didn't know their name of...someone posted the name of this bag! try search for that thread...


----------



## Keren16

Does anyone know the name of this Hermes bag?
The year is 2001
Leather peau de porc


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

I don't know what it's called, but it is soooo cute!!!


----------



## Keren16

Hermes24Fbg said:


> I don't know what it's called, but it is soooo cute!!!




If this is meant for me, thank you!
I'm considering buying it 
Wish I knew more about this bag


----------



## alterego

Can someone please identify this model?


----------



## csetcos

alterego said:


> Can someone please identify this model?




Kelly Sac a Depeches


----------



## alterego

A Kelly SD only has one handle. This one has two handles and those things that hold the straps.


----------



## csetcos

alterego said:


> A Kelly SD only has one handle. This one has two handles and those things that hold the straps.




Oh you are right, alterego!!!  I've never seen this before, then!!! [emoji1360][emoji108]&#127996;[emoji1376]


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## ThierryH

Thanks for this great thread! 

Can someone please help me identifying the leather of my little Eugenie pochette? She dates back to 1975 and I have no clue which leather it might be. Any ideas?


----------



## Mindi B

I think it looks like Chevre, but I am FAR from an expert.  Others with much more knowledge will chime in.  She's lovely!  What a terrific clutch!


----------



## ThierryH

Mindi B said:


> I think it looks like Chevre, but I am FAR from an expert.  Others with much more knowledge will chime in.  She's lovely!  What a terrific clutch!



Mindi, Thanks for your kind words and your opinion. At first I also thought it might be Chevre, but compared to my Bearn wallet it looks completely different. But - there are different types of Chevre and I am no leather-expert either. Will have to take it to my local store to ask the in-house craftswoman there.


----------



## Mindi B

Let us know what you find out.  It has a lovely sheen.


----------



## ThierryH

Mindi, Yes, I will post it here. Might go to the store next week and, hopefully, won't forget to bring the Eugenie.


----------



## fifi_goparis

perlerare said:


> I love this thread really !
> There are so many different grains and versions of Togo and Clemence...
> 
> A good thing is to take a picture of the entire bag, from a distance, natural light. And watch how sides and seams behave, because they do differ according to leather. But that t could easily turn into a visual torture for the unexperienced viewer.



Hi Perlerare sorry for the late update. Been quite busy lately. Here is a full photo of my So Kelly. It is a bit heavy as well so my take is that it is Clemence which is same as my Evie. What do you think?


----------



## fifi_goparis

weN84 said:


> I stand corrected that it is Clemence, Clemence, and Togo.  Hope you're enjoying your bags regardless!



I sure am! Thanks weN84! &#128536;


----------



## ThierryH

Keren16 said:


> View attachment 3375618
> View attachment 3375620
> 
> 
> Does anyone know the name of this Hermes bag?
> The year is 2001
> Leather peau de porc



A real beauty! So classy and understated, love the style, color and leather!  Unfortunately, I cannot be of any help with the name. Enjoy your treasure!


----------



## Meta

fifi_goparis said:


> Hi Perlerare sorry for the late update. Been quite busy lately. Here is a full photo of my So Kelly. It is a bit heavy as well so my take is that it is Clemence which is same as my Evie. What do you think?


Togo for your So Kelly as there's veining. (Although that said, newer Togo are more uniformed these days with little to no veining.)


----------



## honhon

ThierryH said:


> Thanks for this great thread!
> 
> Can someone please help me identifying the leather of my little Eugenie pochette? She dates back to 1975 and I have no clue which leather it might be. Any ideas?


wow, its such a beautiful vintage that the best you can find is the animal? the leather treatment method and procedure back in those days could be different from now and also the leather might appear unexpectedly different today also in mind the condition it has been preserved over 40 years.  but the leather looks glossy and well moisturised, no cracking or drying up - amazing how good it looks in this photo.


----------



## bababebi

ThierryH said:


> Thanks for this great thread!
> 
> Can someone please help me identifying the leather of my little Eugenie pochette? She dates back to 1975 and I have no clue which leather it might be. Any ideas?



It is Antelope.


----------



## ThierryH

bababebi said:


> It is Antelope.



bababebi, Thanks so much for your input! Wow! Antelope sounds really special!


----------



## ThierryH

honhon said:


> wow, its such a beautiful vintage that the best you can find is the animal? the leather treatment method and procedure back in those days could be different from now and also the leather might appear unexpectedly different today also in mind the condition it has been preserved over 40 years.  but the leather looks glossy and well moisturised, no cracking or drying up - amazing how good it looks in this photo.



Thank you, dear honhon. It came from my mother-in-law's estate when she passed away some 10+ yrs ago. Alas, never used it since then, but gave it a little spa treatment at least once a year with Saphir Creme Renovateur to avoid drying and cracking.


----------



## ThierryH

Mindi B said:


> I think it looks like Chevre, but I am FAR from an expert.  Others with much more knowledge will chime in.  She's lovely!  What a terrific clutch!



Mindi, I just returned from my local store and was informed that the official name of my little beauty is "Pochette Djerba" like the island in Tunisia (NOT Eugenie) and the leather is Chevre! Talked to the craftswoman there and she immediately identified it as Chevre and looked up her archives for the name.


----------



## bababebi

Interesting! It looks exactly like a black Piano bag I used to own from the same era that Claude from Madison Avenue told me was an endangered species called Antelope. I have a picture of an agenda cover in Antelope also. Looks the same. I guess goats and antelopes are somewhat cousins, LOL!


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## bababebi

This is Antelope for future reference.


----------



## ThierryH

bababebi said:


> This is Antelope for future reference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3382509


Thanks for sharing, bababebi. Here are close ups of the leather on my Djerba. Do you think it looks different?


----------



## GAMOGIRL

Saw this on Hermes.com and of course the color is not listed! Any ideas on what it might be:

http://m.usa.hermes.com/leather/bag...upe|solr_object_type+2355|back_from_product+1


----------



## bags to die for

It is actually written in the link you posted. Rouge tomate/capucine.


----------



## GAMOGIRL

Thanks! I did see that as I was pasting link but thought rouge tomate and capucine are different colors?


----------



## bags to die for

I believe the two colours refers to the leather/canvas.


----------



## GAMOGIRL

That makes sense but this bag pictured is all leather so confused..


----------



## bags to die for

When i click on your link, it takes me to the first GP pic which is a combo bag. Maybe you should post the actual bag picture?


----------



## GAMOGIRL

I tried, but am only able to use mobile for awhile (on vacation) so will try to later but thanks so much for your help!!


----------



## QuelleFromage

ThierryH said:


> Thanks for sharing, bababebi. Here are close ups of the leather on my Djerba. Do you think it looks different?


That does look to me like Antelope - the grains are more diamond-shaped than chèvre, and it looks like my mom's non-H antelope bag. Of course there are so many species of antelope. Did your craftsperson tell you what kind of chèvre?


----------



## ThierryH

QuelleFromage said:


> That does look to me like Antelope - the grains are more diamond-shaped than chèvre, and it looks like my mom's non-H antelope bag. Of course there are so many species of antelope. Did your craftsperson tell you what kind of chèvre?


QuelleFromage, thanks for your input. No, she did not and I forgot to ask her about that. Will ask her again next time I visit, and also if it possibly might be antelope.


----------



## Karennnnnnnnnn

Hello, does anyone knows the color of this Lindy bag and also the leather type??


----------



## honhon

gris perle? clemence taullion


----------



## HermesAmasser

Yeah looks like gris perle


----------



## mistikat

Just a reminder that all questions relating to authenticity should please go into the relevant threads for bags, scarves and accessories - please read the first post regarding what will be authenticated and format. Thanks.


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## Osadchaya

Hi! I'm sorry I don't know where can post this question. What is the name of this hermes nice bag? Thanks everyone.


----------



## ThierryH

Osadchaya said:


> Hi! I'm sorry I don't know where can post this question. What is the name of this hermes nice bag? Thanks everyone.



It's called Atlas!


----------



## baguette.

Hi TPFer,  I am struggling with the color of this matte crocodile Birkin.  Is it Fauve/Gold ? However it doesn't have contrasting stitching and the color seems look lighter than gold
Could anyone kindly identify it? TIA


----------



## QuelleFromage

baguette. said:


> Hi TPFer,  I am struggling with the color of this matte crocodile Birkin.  Is it Fauve/Gold ? However it doesn't have contrasting stitching and the color seems look lighter than gold
> Could anyone kindly identify it? TIA
> 
> View attachment 3405572



The photo's pretty small but it looks like matte Fauve croc, what is sometimes called "Barenia" croc.  Fauve is not the same as Gold and in exotics does not mean contrast stitch. This particular color is just ridiculously gorgeous seen in person.


----------



## baguette.

QuelleFromage said:


> The photo's pretty small but it looks like matte Fauve croc, what is sometimes called "Barenia" croc.  Fauve is not the same as Gold and in exotics does not mean contrast stitch. This particular color is just ridiculously gorgeous seen in person.



QuelleFromage, Thank you!  I am very obsessed with this bag in this photo.


----------



## QuelleFromage

baguette. said:


> QuelleFromage, Thank you!  I am very obsessed with this bag in this photo.


You're welcome  Honestly matte Fauve croc is so, so stunning. IMO a total grail worthy of obsession.


----------



## bababebi

baguette. said:


> Hi TPFer,  I am struggling with the color of this matte crocodile Birkin.  Is it Fauve/Gold ? However it doesn't have contrasting stitching and the color seems look lighter than gold
> Could anyone kindly identify it? TIA
> 
> View attachment 3405572


Fauve (also called sometimes called Barenia) in Crocodile or Alligator has white contrast stitching. This is a really poor picture, but it looks like Cacao here.


----------



## momasaurus

Please move this to the correct thread! Does anyone know what this bag is called? It's 8" x 6" and has a cool strap in the back for slipping your hand through. Nifty slots for coin purse and mirror. Thanks for any help!


----------



## Millicat

momasaurus said:


> Please move this to the correct thread! Does anyone know what this bag is called? It's 8" x 6" and has a cool strap in the back for slipping your hand through. Nifty slots for coin purse and mirror. Thanks for any help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3406503
> View attachment 3406504
> View attachment 3406505
> View attachment 3406506



It could be a Jimmy but i'm not 100% certain, I've not looked at vintage names for a while now, check in the Reference section of this subforum and you're bound to find it


----------



## momasaurus

Millicat said:


> It could be a Jimmy but i'm not 100% certain, I've not looked at vintage names for a while now, check in the Reference section of this subforum and you're bound to find it


Thank you, Millicat. Will do!


----------



## Rouge H

This bag is indeed special and appears to be from the 40's where the style of clutches had a leather strap across the back as an alternative way of holding the bag other than under your arm. Also, the 24 St Honore is indicative of that era before the change to Hermes- Paris. I will look in my Vintage books for you to find the name. I know it's not a Jimmy.


----------



## momasaurus

Rouge H said:


> This bag is indeed special and appears to be from the 40's where the style of clutches had a leather strap across the back as an alternative way of holding the bag other than under your arm. Also, the 24 St Honore is indicative of that era before the change to Hermes- Paris. I will look in my Vintage books for you to find the name. I know it's not a Jimmy.


Thank you so much, RougeH. Are these vintage books in-house things, or something commercial I could get my hands on? I'm still fairly new to H leather goods!


----------



## feifei123

I bought this blue tempete birkin 4 years ago and I still have no clue what leather is this. I think it's fjord, since it has a lot of veins and it's heavy. But yesterday my SA told me it's a togo after she took a look at it.
Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## honhon

i agree. a very nice togo!


----------



## feifei123

honhon said:


> i agree. a very nice togo!


Thank you for your reply. You think it's togo? Since togo has changed a lot. The most recent togo I got has smaller grain than this one.


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## honhon

yup, this is the good old togo.  your bag has beautiful veins too!!! love the old togo


----------



## MataHarii

Hello all.  I'm looking for some information on a Lydie made in 1983.  I was trying to find out the color name so that I could get a better idea of the value, but I have had no luck thus far.  I unfortunately came into possession of a handful of vintage H from a passing of a relative who had quite good taste.  It's in very good shape for it's age.  Circle M stamp on the zipper tab.

The color is an off white and the material is ostrich skin. 

Sorry for not posting a picture, I am new to this forum and don't quite have a grasp yet. 

Also, I have a crocodile Annie from the same era but can not find the stamp on it.  Anyone have a suggestion on where to look?  It's not on the zipper pull.


----------



## MadMadCat

A friend of mine received, a while ago, a Birkin from a boyfriend (now ex-boyfriend).
She never used it because she did not "get the look", but now she'd like to know more about it, especially what color and leather it is. I guess seeing so many celebrities wearing the bag made it grow on her.

Unfortunately she cannot go back to the guy for the invoice [emoji1].

Can somone help? I think it is gold and clemence, but could someone please confirm (or not)?



Thanks!


----------



## honhon

gold togo


----------



## MadMadCat

Thank you honhon!


----------



## ceedoan

Hello all! First time posting a topic in this forum. I am a hermes novice and wondering if you all can help me ID this bracelet! Looks to be a men's bracelet but I have no idea what it's called and if it's still available in the boutiques. MODS - Please move to the right subforum if this is posted in the wrong place!! THANK YOU ALL!! 

**not my pic, taken from IG so giving credit to the owner**


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

ceedoan said:


> Hello all! First time posting a topic in this forum. I am a hermes novice and wondering if you all can help me ID this bracelet! Looks to be a men's bracelet but I have no idea what it's called and if it's still available in the boutiques. MODS - Please move to the right subforum if this is posted in the wrong place!! THANK YOU ALL!!
> 
> **not my pic, taken from IG so giving credit to the owner**
> 
> View attachment 3466594



It's the "Rush" bracelet.


----------



## ceedoan

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> It's the "Rush" bracelet.



thank u so much!!!!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

ceedoan said:


> thank u so much!!!!



You're welcome!!


----------



## Sophistiques

Good Afternoon, All --
New to this blog, but I've been reading your threads for months. GREAT content, and a truly wonderful group of contributors! I feel like I have found a home where others share my passion for Hermes' iconic style. 
I was wondering if any of you could name this bag style. See link below. I have this lovely vintage bag, but cannot find any reference to her anywhere online other than this closed eBay listing. Any ideas?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/HERMES-VINT...QGzdF5SWfnrSUX7E%2BV8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## mistikat

Sophistiques said:


> Good Afternoon, All --
> New to this blog, but I've been reading your threads for months. GREAT content, and a truly wonderful group of contributors! I feel like I have found a home where others share my passion for Hermes' iconic style.
> I was wondering if any of you could name this bag style. See link below. I have this lovely vintage bag, but cannot find any reference to her anywhere online other than this closed eBay listing. Any ideas?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/HERMES-VINTAGE-DULLES-DOCTORS-STYLE-BAG-/161742383216?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=7zJ2CaG%2FQGzdF5SWfnrSUX7E%2BV8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



It's called the Dulles ... name is in the title, actually. And you can see other examples if you do a Google search on that name.


----------



## Sophistiques

mistikat said:


> It's called the Dulles ... name is in the title, actually. And you can see other examples if you do a Google search on that name.


My apologies. I had made the assumption that "Dulles" was a generic name that was given the type of structure/frame. Similar to calling something a "messenger bag", "doctor bag" or "bucket bag". Everyone makes one. I saw a lot of "Dulles" bags out there made by other companies, so I thought that it may be a generic term. Perhaps Hermes was the first to coin the term and everyone else copied it?


----------



## Summerof89

She's gorgeous and I want it but I can't figure out what colour this is. Pls help.

Thanks all


----------



## bagidiotic

Could be blue sapphire


----------



## QuelleFromage

Summerof89 said:


> She's gorgeous and I want it but I can't figure out what colour this is. Pls help.
> 
> Thanks all
> View attachment 3492780


Can you tell what leather it is? It looks a bit like Bleu Saphir to me also but I cannot tell from the shot if it is box, Epsom, or other, I just see that it's a 2000 or later bag and it doesn't look shiny so I am thinking Epsom.


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## Summerof89

QuelleFromage said:


> Can you tell what leather it is? It looks a bit like Bleu Saphir to me also but I cannot tell from the shot if it is box, Epsom, or other, I just see that it's a 2000 or later bag and it doesn't look shiny so I am thinking Epsom.



I have no idea!! It looks like a epsom sellier to me too, I thought it might be Bleu Saphir but can't be sure in case I'm wrong


----------



## Summerof89

Next up, can anyone identify the size of this box kelly? I think it's either 28 or 32 but I can't tell. Thanks all


----------



## Rouge H

Looks like 32


----------



## honhon

yup 32


----------



## LVGLITTER

I'm in love with this red! Would anyone know if this is rouge vif? I'm a bit newer to Hermès and still learning names and colors....but u are the experts so wanted to see what u think before I begin my hunt. Thanks so much![emoji173] [emoji7]

Won't let me attach photos from my phone. Bare with me a moment. Thx[emoji16]


----------



## LVGLITTER




----------



## BagAddict4Ever

I saw this bag online and was intrigued but I have no idea what it is called. I have seen a good amount of vintage Hermes but never this one. Does anyone have an idea of what it might be or when it was produced? Help me out ladies.


----------



## birkel

hmmmm its like a sac de golf it has the same HW only like an élan version............ its very cool


----------



## BagAddict4Ever

birkel said:


> hmmmm its like a sac de golf it has the same HW only like an élan version............ its very cool


 
Thanks birkel, me and you think alike, I thought the same thing because of the HW. It's almost like a hybrid bag.


----------



## Notorious Pink

LVGLITTER said:


> I'm in love with this red! Would anyone know if this is rouge vif? I'm a bit newer to Hermès and still learning names and colors....but u are the experts so wanted to see what u think before I begin my hunt. Thanks so much![emoji173] [emoji7]
> 
> Won't let me attach photos from my phone. Bare with me a moment. Thx[emoji16]



Looks like swift. I was going to say Rubis, as Rouge Grenat has just a touch more orange to it.


----------



## Meta

BBC said:


> Looks like swift. I was going to say Rouge Grenat, I guess it depends on year of bag, if it's recent I'm thinking RG swift, if it's older it's rouge Vif in the predecessor to swift (argh! The name escapes me!)


Gulliver, the predecessor to Swift. I got ya!


----------



## Notorious Pink

weN84 said:


> Gulliver, the predecessor to Swift. I got ya!



Thanks! [emoji8] and then I got all insecure about my post and changed it. [emoji848][emoji12]


----------



## duna

BagAddict4Ever said:


> I saw this bag online and was intrigued but I have no idea what it is called. I have seen a good amount of vintage Hermes but never this one. Does anyone have an idea of what it might be or when it was produced? Help me out ladies.



This bag looks like the Sandrine but the closure is a bit different......


----------



## Rouge H

BagAddict4Ever said:


> I saw this bag online and was intrigued but I have no idea what it is called. I have seen a good amount of vintage Hermes but never this one. Does anyone have an idea of what it might be or when it was produced? Help me out ladies.





	

		
			
		

		
	
 Lovely vintage bag, enjoy!❤️
Your bag is called Dolly


----------



## BagAddict4Ever

Rouge H said:


> View attachment 3503830
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely vintage bag, enjoy!❤️
> Your bag is called Dolly



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## papilloncristal

Is there anyone who's familiar with Rose Confetti? I've a question regarding my newly purchased B25 in RC. I've previously purchased a Kelly wallet (X stamp) and Bearn cardholder (T stamp) early this year. I've been using the cardholder for a while and the Kelly wallet has been always sitting in the box so it's basically brand new. I just took them out and noticed that there's an obvious difference in color versus my new Birkin (X stamp). Is this normal?? I trust bababebi's authentication service but it just puzzles me that why the color could be different..


----------



## VintageH

Wondering if any of you wonderful experts can identify this lovely bag for me.  Many thanks!


----------



## Sorra

Hi guys, would anyone spot the color of this Bearn Wallet? I though it was Bi-colored with Swift Blue atoll and Blue petrole Lizard skin, but it turned out to be something green at the lizard part after closer look. Can any one identify this? Cheers and thanks in advance 
View media item 1386


----------



## prepster

papilloncristal said:


> Is there anyone who's familiar with Rose Confetti? I've a question regarding my newly purchased B25 in RC. I've previously purchased a Kelly wallet (X stamp) and Bearn cardholder (T stamp) early this year. I've been using the cardholder for a while and the Kelly wallet has been always sitting in the box so it's basically brand new. I just took them out and noticed that there's an obvious difference in color versus my new Birkin (X stamp). Is this normal?? I trust bababebi's authentication service but it just puzzles me that why the color could be different..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3521085



Beautiful pieces!  They all look like Rose Confetti to me.  I'm not really seeing the variation you see, but perhaps it is the photo.  Just like with fabric, the color itself will vary slightly from dye lot to dye lot.  Also two skins can absorb dye differently.  And then of course there is use--skin oils, humidity and light exposure will also effect leather.  Congrats on your finds!


----------



## gracekelly

BagAddict4Ever said:


> I saw this bag online and was intrigued but I have no idea what it is called. I have seen a good amount of vintage Hermes but never this one. Does anyone have an idea of what it might be or when it was produced? Help me out ladies.



This is a Sandrine.  I have one in vert olive.  I thought it was 1980's

Interesting.  The strap is different on the Sandrine with a pinch clasp to make it shorter.  The body is the same.


----------



## Rouge H

gracekelly said:


> This is a Sandrine.  I have one in vert olive.  I thought it was 1980's
> 
> Interesting.  The strap is different on the Sandrine with a pinch clasp to make it shorter.  The body is the same.



The first picture is called a Dolly
The second picture is a Sandrine


----------



## gracekelly

Rouge H said:


> The first picture is called a Dolly
> The second picture is a Sandrine


Yes and this is my first time seeing the Dolly.  Now why did they do this????


----------



## Rouge H

It seems that all these bags are a variation of the Constance, different clasps and front flap design.


----------



## gracekelly

Rouge H said:


> It seems that all these bags are a variation of the Constance, different clasps and front flap design.


I know what you mean, but I think this one is a little different and more squared off.  I just find it strange that they take the body of a bag and just change up the strap in one small way and voila, it has a new name.


----------



## TravelBug

Is this Vert Anis or Vert Chartreuse? TIA!


----------



## Rouge H

Vert Anis


----------



## bababebi

TravelBug said:


> Is this Vert Anis or Vert Chartreuse? TIA!


Chartreuse. Black resin and cream stitching. The Bolide is also Chartreuse.


----------



## TravelBug

bababebi said:


> Chartreuse. Black resin and cream stitching. The Bolide is also Chartreuse.



Thank you!  I was really confused and have been reading up on those two colors and just read that Vert Anis is usually paired with brown stitching?


----------



## Rouge H

The Bolide was sold as Vert Anis- guess they got it wrong?


----------



## bababebi

Rouge H said:


> The Bolide was sold as Vert Anis- guess they got it wrong?



Yes, the seller of your bag was incorrect re the color.


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## Young1987

Hi guys. Can you tell me the name f this color? The above post confused me because Fashionphile identified it as Vert Anis in Chèvre. Thanks in advance!


----------



## mistikat

Young1987 said:


> Hi guys. Can you tell me the name f this color? The above post confused me because Fashionphile identified it as Vert Anis in Chèvre. Thanks in advance!



Chartreuse... not Vert Anis.


----------



## k5ml3k

You ladies/gents are so knowledgeable! Could I ask what you think the specs are of my bag? Mine should be Rouge H in Box Calf but it seems that there are other details (other than leather, color, or hardware) such as stitching, etc that differentiates each bag and I was wondering if you guys would know any other specs for mine...




Thank you!!


----------



## QuelleFromage

k5ml3k said:


> You ladies/gents are so knowledgeable! Could I ask what you think the specs are of my bag? Mine should be Rouge H in Box Calf but it seems that there are other details (other than leather, color, or hardware) such as stitching, etc that differentiates each bag and I was wondering if you guys would know any other specs for mine...
> 
> View attachment 3561409
> 
> 
> Thank you!!


Your bag is classic Rouge H box calf retourné....it doesn't need any differentiation  It's pre-2000 from the single handle rings, but you knew the year already. If the strap is original to the bag, the original owner probably specially requested it. 
Of course every bag is unique and special. I had an artisan tell me yesterday that he thought about the person that would carry each bag. He especially loved SOs because he would know where they were going and the person's name, but with every bag he finished he pictured the story of who would carry it.  So your bag has that spirit imbued in it.


----------



## Mindi B

What a rare privilege to carry an accessory made with YOU in mind!  That kind of pride in craftsmanship has largely been left behind in the modern world.  It's a shame: not everyone is an IT-savvy, virtual reality savant.  I wish we could still attach significant value to artisans in more industries.
Sorry, off-topic.


----------



## k5ml3k

QuelleFromage said:


> Your bag is classic Rouge H box calf retourné....it doesn't need any differentiation  It's pre-2000 from the single handle rings, but you knew the year already. If the strap is original to the bag, the original owner probably specially requested it.
> Of course every bag is unique and special. I had an artisan tell me yesterday that he thought about the person that would carry each bag. He especially loved SOs because he would know where they were going and the person's name, but with every bag he finished he pictured the story of who would carry it.  So your bag has that spirit imbued in it.



Thank you so much for this information! I was told by Gerry from the Leather Surgeons that it is the original strap. How do you know whether or not it was a SO? And I love that story!


----------



## QuelleFromage

k5ml3k said:


> Thank you so much for this information! I was told by Gerry from the Leather Surgeons that it is the original strap. How do you know whether or not it was a SO? And I love that story!


Honestly, pre-2000 I wasn't buying anything in the H boutique  but in the history of the Kelly, first there were no straps, then at some point optional straps came along (at which point I THINK, but do not know, that you would ask the boutique for a strap to accompany your bag), and then at some point the strap became always part of a Kelly purchase. 
I am sure an expert here knows how this whole strap saga evolved!


----------



## VintageH

I have a brown suede on just like this.  What is the name of it?  Thanks so  much!!


----------



## balanceinheels

Does b35 come in Gris mouette?  Or was it just b30?  I haven't been able to track down the former.


----------



## CharmyPoo

Can anyone tell me what "red" this is?


----------



## QuelleFromage

CharmyPoo said:


> Can anyone tell me what "red" this is?
> 
> View attachment 3567372
> 
> 
> View attachment 3567373


Looks like Rouge Grenat to me.


----------



## k5ml3k

QuelleFromage said:


> Honestly, pre-2000 I wasn't buying anything in the H boutique  but in the history of the Kelly, first there were no straps, then at some point optional straps came along (at which point I THINK, but do not know, that you would ask the boutique for a strap to accompany your bag), and then at some point the strap became always part of a Kelly purchase.
> I am sure an expert here knows how this whole strap saga evolved!



Ahhh gotcha, thanks for the info! [emoji5]


----------



## replayii

CharmyPoo said:


> Can anyone tell me what "red" this is?
> 
> View attachment 3567372
> 
> 
> View attachment 3567373



It is actually Rubis, I've seen this bag in real life, at xrls store in Toronto. FYI, it is stamped O, so it was from 2011, grenat was not available back then.


----------



## buttonmushroom

Hi! Was wondering if anyone could help to take a look at this and confirm if it's chamonix? The stamp is colorless though. Thanks so much.

View media item 1629View media item 1630


----------



## snowbuns

buttonmushroom said:


> Hi! Was wondering if anyone could help to take a look at this and confirm if it's chamonix? The stamp is colorless though. Thanks so much.
> 
> View media item 1629View media item 1630



I remember in one post Bababebi mentioned that Barenia & vache naturel tend to have the colourless heat stamps, and that Chamonix _sometimes_ has it. Most chamonix I have seen though have the silver or gold stamp, but apparently the colourless stamped ones do exist.


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## buttonmushroom

snowbuns said:


> I remember in one post Bababebi mentioned that Barenia & vache naturel tend to have the colourless heat stamps, and that Chamonix _sometimes_ has it. Most chamonix I have seen though have the silver or gold stamp, but apparently the colourless stamped ones do exist.


Thank snowbuns...I was reading this thread and it seems like for trim, the stamps are heat impressed after 2000.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/hermes-stamp-question.611386/page-3

It seems abit floppy+not that matte and I have no experience with chamonix so was hoping based on the pics, the leather can be confirmed before I start to try research on what to use to clean/condition, or I might end up with a mess


----------



## snowbuns

buttonmushroom said:


> Thank snowbuns...I was reading this thread and it seems like for trim, the stamps are heat impressed after 2000.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/hermes-stamp-question.611386/page-3
> 
> It seems abit floppy+not that matte and I have no experience with chamonix so was hoping based on the pics, the leather can be confirmed before I start to try research on what to use to clean/condition, or I might end up with a mess



Honestly I thought it was too shiny and thick for chamonix too, but I am not an expert at differentiating between very similar leathers. Also, if you say this is a trim, chamonix is quite a common leather from what I know.  
Sorry I'm just rambling probably not too helpful!


----------



## QuelleFromage

buttonmushroom said:


> Thank snowbuns...I was reading this thread and it seems like for trim, the stamps are heat impressed after 2000.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/hermes-stamp-question.611386/page-3
> 
> It seems abit floppy+not that matte and I have no experience with chamonix so was hoping based on the pics, the leather can be confirmed before I start to try research on what to use to clean/condition, or I might end up with a mess



It looks too pliable for Chamonix but very hard to tell from just a surface picture. Is it thick to the hand? Is it smooth and almost glassy like box calf? Chamonix is pretty smooth - this looks textured (not grained, but with a soft hand). 
If I am in doubt on a bag I do an authentication with the lovely bababebi - this way I know I have color, year, leather all correct. Now that I'm thinking of it I should do that for my Trim, which I have always been told is deerskin. 

What year is your Trim?


----------



## buttonmushroom

snowbuns said:


> Honestly I thought it was too shiny and thick for chamonix too, but I am not an expert at differentiating between very similar leathers. Also, if you say this is a trim, chamonix is quite a common leather from what I know.
> Sorry I'm just rambling probably not too helpful!



Haha, to me a lot of the leathers look pretty much similar, it's so confusing...but still, appreciate your input!



QuelleFromage said:


> It looks too pliable for Chamonix but very hard to tell from just a surface picture. Is it thick to the hand? Is it smooth and almost glassy like box calf? Chamonix is pretty smooth - this looks textured (not grained, but with a soft hand).
> If I am in doubt on a bag I do an authentication with the lovely bababebi - this way I know I have color, year, leather all correct. Now that I'm thinking of it I should do that for my Trim, which I have always been told is deerskin.
> 
> What year is your Trim?



It's 2002. I did ask bababebi before I purchased but she only mentioned it doesn't look like chamonix. It is quite pliable - the bottom/gusset came folded flat (like a trim I) and the shoulder strap is very flexible, no glassy look, feel-wise I have no idea what is considered thick but it feels quite smooth but not as smooth as box calf. Does this narrow down the options? 

And I didn't know trim came in deerskin, must be really soft and supple


----------



## QuelleFromage

buttonmushroom said:


> Haha, to me a lot of the leathers look pretty much similar, it's so confusing...but still, appreciate your input!
> 
> 
> 
> It's 2002. I did ask bababebi before I purchased but she only mentioned it doesn't look like chamonix. It is quite pliable - the bottom/gusset came folded flat (like a trim I) and the shoulder strap is very flexible, no glassy look, feel-wise I have no idea what is considered thick but it feels quite smooth but not as smooth as box calf. Does this narrow down the options?
> 
> And I didn't know trim came in deerskin, must be really soft and supple


Evercalf? Maybe post the bag in the Trim thread. Again, if you do a paid authentication you usually get most of the details. You can also ask your boutique, especially if they have a craftsperson (although even the craftspeople don't know everything - mine got date stamps wrong).


----------



## mistikat

QuelleFromage said:


> Evercalf? Maybe post the bag in the Trim thread. Again, if you do a paid authentication you usually get most of the details. You can also ask your boutique, especially if they have a craftsperson (although even the craftspeople don't know everything - mine got date stamps wrong).


 @buttonmushroom, if you wouldn't mind leaving your query in this thread as that's really what it's for. Agree with Bababebi this is not chamonix...


----------



## buttonmushroom

QuelleFromage said:


> Evercalf? Maybe post the bag in the Trim thread. Again, if you do a paid authentication you usually get most of the details. You can also ask your boutique, especially if they have a craftsperson (although even the craftspeople don't know everything - mine got date stamps wrong).



Oh, I asked bababebi in the authentication thread actually but I was more concerned about authenticity. Have stepped into a boutique only once ever for a quick look and don't think they will be too welcoming to someone coming in just to ask about a preloved bag... but ok, I'll research evercalf, thanks!



mistikat said:


> @buttonmushroom, if you wouldn't mind leaving your query in this thread as that's really what it's for. Agree with Bababebi this is not chamonix...



Got it, will wait for others will chime in here  Was kinda hoping it's barenia but read about the feel and it doesn't seem to match. Do you think more pictures will help in the identification or it needs to be seen in person?


----------



## mistikat

buttonmushroom said:


> Oh, I asked bababebi in the authentication thread actually but I was more concerned about authenticity. Have stepped into a boutique only once ever for a quick look and don't think they will be too welcoming to someone coming in just to ask about a preloved bag... but ok, I'll research evercalf, thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Got it, will wait for others will chime in here  Was kinda hoping it's barenia but read about the feel and it doesn't seem to match. Do you think more pictures will help in the identification or it needs to be seen in person?



My guess is evercalf, which actually feels somewhat similar to barenia.


----------



## buttonmushroom

mistikat said:


> My guess is evercalf, which actually feels somewhat similar to barenia.



Never had contact with barenia or evercalf before but I think you and @QuelleFromage might be right, it really does look quite similar to the evercalf in this post:
whats the difference between evergrain and evercalf?

Guess I can work on that basis then, thank you both!


----------



## MsJellyBean

replayii said:


> It is actually Rubis, I've seen this bag in real life, at xrls store in Toronto. FYI, it is stamped O, so it was from 2011, grenat was not available back then.



Thanks so much.  I think I was walking through the Bay when I saw it at one of those luxury second hand booths.   Do you have any idea if it was a 30 or a 35?  I have been meaning to go back to take a second look but have been way too busy.


----------



## replayii

MsJellyBean said:


> Thanks so much.  I think I was walking through the Bay when I saw it at one of those luxury second hand booths.   Do you have any idea if it was a 30 or a 35?  I have been meaning to go back to take a second look but have been way too busy.



It's a 35, I think they are selling it for 14500, it's was stamped O I think


----------



## TravelBug

What color is this?  It looks very much like Amenome which is a newer color and this bag is from 2004? TIA!


----------



## thyme

TravelBug said:


> [What color is this?  It looks very much like Amenome which is a newer color and this bag is from 2004? TIA!


 
Cyclamen


----------



## QuelleFromage

chincac said:


> Cyclamen


+1


----------



## suziez

What is the name of the new bi-color birkin that was just released? And does anyone know the price.


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## QuelleFromage

suziez said:


> What is the name of the new bi-color birkin that was just released? And does anyone know the price.


The Gris Mouette/Bleu Agate and other color combos?


----------



## hopiko

suziez said:


> What is the name of the new bi-color birkin that was just released? And does anyone know the price.


I believe it is the verso.  Price is the same as mono colors, or so I was told.


----------



## Pimpernel

Hello, ladies, I´m interested in this vintage piece as my first Bolide (1992 H + square), but I would like to know what leather it might be. Definitely none of the mous; swift, maybe, or epsom, or (oh joy...) chèvre? (I have a few clémence and togo items). Can somebody give me a few tips about its care, stiffness, and weight?

Thank you so much in advance! Here´s the link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/162381181757?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Rouge H

Perhaps Courcheval which is early Epsom.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Pimpernel said:


> Hello, ladies, I´m interested in this vintage piece as my first Bolide (1992 H + square), but I would like to know what leather it might be. Definitely none of the mous; swift, maybe, or epsom, or (oh joy...) chèvre? (I have a few clémence and togo items). Can somebody give me a few tips about its care, stiffness, and weight?
> 
> Thank you so much in advance! Here´s the link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/162381181757?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Yep that looks like Courchevel to me.


----------



## Anchanel79

Found this twilly on IG. Please help me identify the style. Thank you


----------



## MommyDaze

Anchanel79 said:


> Found this twilly on IG. Please help me identify the style. Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3594665


That's the Savana Dance twilly. I'm thinking (hoping) it might be how this CW actually looks irl. I love the bright yellow! Much more to my liking than the more muted in the stock photo.


----------



## chic celebrations

Please can you help me ID the leather on this 35cm black birkin - many thanks in advance!


----------



## Rouge H

Looks like Fjord


----------



## chic celebrations

Rouge H said:


> Looks like Fjord


Thank you


----------



## Kailin Wang

i came across this vintage hermes. but wasn't sure what the name of this bag is. i have looked through several history of hermes but can't seem to find it. help?


----------



## Rouge H

Your bag is called Quito II Rouge H box leather


----------



## Kelly blossom

Dear H experts,

I'm in love with this beauty. Advertised as RG in Togo, but the resin is Black. Date code is K for 07. 

I have no idea what red it may be, can anybody help? 

http://www.malleries.com/authentic-...-leather-bolide-bag-31-cm-i-262275-s-244.html

Many TIA,

KB


----------



## QuelleFromage

Kelly blossom said:


> Dear H experts,
> 
> I'm in love with this beauty. Advertised as RG in Togo, but the resin is Black. Date code is K for 07.
> 
> I have no idea what red it may be, can anybody help?
> 
> http://www.malleries.com/authentic-...-leather-bolide-bag-31-cm-i-262275-s-244.html
> 
> Many TIA,
> 
> KB


The resin on that bag looks brown to me....can't speak for the color otherwise.


----------



## snowbuns

Kelly blossom said:


> Dear H experts,
> 
> I'm in love with this beauty. Advertised as RG in Togo, but the resin is Black. Date code is K for 07.
> 
> I have no idea what red it may be, can anybody help?
> 
> http://www.malleries.com/authentic-...-leather-bolide-bag-31-cm-i-262275-s-244.html
> 
> Many TIA,
> 
> KB



Brown resin can look very dark  in this kind of light. 
Black would look very sharp. 
The bag is gorgeous, leather looks so buttery and supple


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## snowbuns

suziez said:


> What is the name of the new bi-color birkin that was just released? And does anyone know the price.



Indeed Verso












Price is same as regular B.


----------



## c18027

Hello ladies!
I downloaded this photo a long time ago from the Purse Forum, but I can no longer find the original post.  Can someone please provide the specs of this beautiful Kelly?  The jpg name is original but it did not help in my search.  Many thanks!


----------



## QuelleFromage

c18027 said:


> Hello ladies!
> I downloaded this photo a long time ago from the Purse Forum, but I can no longer find the original post.  Can someone please provide the specs of this beautiful Kelly?  The jpg name is original but it did not help in my search.  Many thanks!


Well, it's not a high-res image, looks like a retourné in Togo but it's got a nice sharp shape. I'd put it at a 32 but impossible to know without knowing the size of the person carrying it. My guess on color is Bleu Obscur, but take a look at the blues reference thread. Sorry I can't help more


----------



## MARTY1975

c18027 said:


> Hello ladies!
> I downloaded this photo a long time ago from the Purse Forum, but I can no longer find the original post.  Can someone please provide the specs of this beautiful Kelly?  The jpg name is original but it did not help in my search.  Many thanks!


on my screen look like kelly 32 ret. colvert in dark light... i see lot of green undertones on it, but not sure


----------



## c18027

Thank you, *QuelleFromage* & *MARTY1975*!


----------



## Kelly blossom

QuelleFromage said:


> The resin on that bag looks brown to me....can't speak for the color otherwise.



Thank you QuelleFromage!


----------



## Kelly blossom

snowbuns said:


> Brown resin can look very dark  in this kind of light.
> Black would look very sharp.
> The bag is gorgeous, leather looks so buttery and supple



Isn't it gorgeous snowbuns!


----------



## aoifene

Help please! Anyone know what the leather is on this Kelly?

Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## Rouge H

Looks like Gulliver pre Swift


----------



## kath00

Hi there,

I just saw this gorgeous Carmen Duo on the H site.  The colors said "Cornelian orange" and Azalea.  Does anyone know what color this orange is?  It looks red in the picture.  Is this a new color or just a bad translation of an existing one.

Thanks


----------



## eliz

Kelly Killoren Bensimon posted it on Instagram recently. I haven't seen it before. New for SS2017? Do we know what leathers/colors it will be available in? Price?






[/IMG]


----------



## smallfry

My first thought was, "wow, that's a really big Evelyne!"  But after a quick google search, it looks like a Feu2Dou Shoulder (if it's authentic).


----------



## lmac408

c18027 said:


> Hello ladies!
> I downloaded this photo a long time ago from the Purse Forum, but I can no longer find the original post.  Can someone please provide the specs of this beautiful Kelly?  The jpg name is original but it did not help in my search.  Many thanks!



Hi! This is me (and my Kelly)!

It's a 32 Retourne Colvert, Togo PHW. [emoji1]


----------



## oohshinythings

kath00 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I just saw this gorgeous Carmen Duo on the H site.  The colors said "Cornelian orange" and Azalea.  Does anyone know what color this orange is?  It looks red in the picture.  Is this a new color or just a bad translation of an existing one.
> 
> Thanks



It's Cornaline (3B) and it looks like a reddish burnt orange. I don't have any large pieces in it but it's on a few of my Rodeo charms.


----------



## QuelleFromage

aoifene said:


> Help please! Anyone know what the leather is on this Kelly?
> 
> Thanks so much for your help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3636972


Box calf.


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## hopiko

c18027 said:


> Hello ladies!
> I downloaded this photo a long time ago from the Purse Forum, but I can no longer find the original post.  Can someone please provide the specs of this beautiful Kelly?  The jpg name is original but it did not help in my search.  Many thanks!


To me it looks like a retourne K32 in bleu orage or possibly bleu obscur in togo.

Hope you can find one!


----------



## Kelly blossom

hopiko said:


> To me it looks like a retourne K32 in bleu orage or possibly bleu obscur in togo.
> 
> Hope you can find one!



Looks much much darker than my Orage, more like Obscur to me


----------



## doni

Not sure where to post this so I thought I would use this post. Does anyone know anything about this vintage bag? Many thanks!


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Anyone has an idea what leather this could be? It's a Vision II Agenda in Blue Aztec and I think the tag also said Chèvre, but it doesn't look like my other Chevre or the reference pics at all. It was also quite a bit more expensive than regular leather covers. I got it some years ago, and cannot stop wondering what leather it is..


----------



## QuelleFromage

CrackBerryCream said:


> Anyone has an idea what leather this could be? It's a Vision II Agenda in Blue Aztec and I think the tag also said Chèvre, but it doesn't look like my other Chevre or the reference pics at all. It was also quite a bit more expensive than regular leather covers. I got it some years ago, and cannot stop wondering what leather it is..


That looks like chèvre to me.  What's different IRL?


----------



## CrackBerryCream

QuelleFromage said:


> That looks like chèvre to me.  What's different IRL?



Thank you for your answer! It looks too smooth (in the center in the pic) compared to the other two chevre pieces I have (left and right). All reference pics on tPF for chevre (both Coromandel and Mysore) have a distinct pattern while the Blue aztec is so much smoother


----------



## QuelleFromage

CrackBerryCream said:


> Thank you for your answer! It looks too smooth (in the center in the pic) compared to the other two chevre pieces I have (left and right). All reference pics on tPF for chevre (both Coromandel and Mysore) have a distinct pattern while the Blue aztec is so much smoother


That IS small grain in comparison. H hasn't used deerskin in a long long time so I don't know what it could be besides chèvre. I'm sure there's an expert around to help


----------



## Sycomore

What color and leather is this Kelly?   
Thanks


----------



## QuelleFromage

Sycomore said:


> What color and leather is this Kelly?
> Thanks
> 
> View attachment 3659106
> 
> View attachment 3659107



Taupe? It looks more like Clemence than Togo to me but Jerome is the expert


----------



## Hermezzy

CrackBerryCream said:


> Anyone has an idea what leather this could be? It's a Vision II Agenda in Blue Aztec and I think the tag also said Chèvre, but it doesn't look like my other Chevre or the reference pics at all. It was also quite a bit more expensive than regular leather covers. I got it some years ago, and cannot stop wondering what leather it is..


Is it peau porc?


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Hermezzy said:


> Is it peau porc?


Thanks for your suggestion, but I think it's too smooth and finely grained for peau porc.


----------



## bags to die for

perhaps its evercolour, although its surprising that the receipt is wrong.


----------



## breakfast@marys

does somebody know the name of that herbag color?

picture (c) collectors square


----------



## CrackBerryCream

bags to die for said:


> perhaps its evercolour, although its surprising that the receipt is wrong.


thank you! I took a look at the evercolour thread and will compare when I'm home again next week.


----------



## sparklelisab

Friends, is there a thread on this forum that identifies unknown brand of bag??  I have searched...I have a picture of bag that I need to find but it is not Hermes.  Help!!  Errr....


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## QuelleFromage

sparklelisab said:


> Friends, is there a thread on this forum that identifies unknown brand of bag??  I have searched...I have a picture of bag that I need to find but it is not Hermes.  Help!!  Errr....


There's a sticky thread in the main handbag forum


----------



## sparklelisab

QuelleFromage said:


> There's a sticky thread in the main handbag forum


Thank you my dear---need to id this dang bag!!


----------



## Royalbohemian

"Games" 

Sterling Silver ring


----------



## c18027

lmac408 said:


> Hi! This is me (and my Kelly)!
> 
> It's a 32 Retourne Colvert, Togo PHW. [emoji1]



Fabulous Kelly!  Thanks so much for your response!


----------



## QuelleFromage

sparklelisab said:


> Thank you my dear---need to id this dang bag!!


Hi my dear, I went to check to see if I could help...did you figure it out?


----------



## brendasetijo

Can anyone identify this color?
Its P stamp ( year 2012 )
[emoji1317][emoji1317][emoji1317]


----------



## QuelleFromage

brendasetijo said:


> View attachment 3671789
> 
> Can anyone identify this color?
> Its P stamp ( year 2012 )
> [emoji1317][emoji1317][emoji1317]


Looks like canopée which did come in croc that year (can't see closely enough but looks like croc not gator)


----------



## brendasetijo

QuelleFromage said:


> Looks like canopée which did come in croc that year (can't see closely enough but looks like croc not gator)



I thought so too, but at the same time it also looks like vert veronese, [emoji33]


----------



## Stacie123456

Hi everyone. I'm wanting to buy my first Birkin and got offered a red (not sure which type of red yet) size 30. However I'm not sure if I want the 30 or 35 more...
I'm slightly more inclined to Size 35, only because it seems to be more classic and chic. I never carry much stuff so the volume/capacity isn't the determining factor. It's all about the look; and I'm not sure if 35 will look good on me?

I'm 167-168cm (5.51 feet) tall and am quite slim (49-50kg).

I saw some pictures of Victoria Beckham and her bags, they all seem to be size 35? And she looks good with them although she's very slim and is not very tall. 
Can anyone confirm the size of those following bags she's holding?

Thanks so much in advance!!


----------



## catsinthebag

I believe they are all 35s. IMO there are two reasons why they look great on her even though she is small:

1) her posture is perfect and she's always in heels, which elongates her line, and

2) she carries them with an air of absolute authority. She is carrying the bag, the bag is not carrying her. It's attitude, not size.


----------



## christy555

Dears, really need all your expert's advice on this. I recently bought a B35 graphite swift. It's beatiful but I think the colour is too dark so I relisted the bag. So gives me time to think if I want to keep the bag or sell it. 

Today someone commented on the listing that the leather is 'evergrain' instead of swift. I checked with the seller, she said she no longer has the receipt so can't be certain.

I'm not questioning its authenticity, I just want to find out what exact leather it is. My friend has a swift bag but not in B/K and, from what I remembered, mine doesn't look that different.
Here is the picture of the bag and close up of the leather:


----------



## honhon

what was the stamp year


----------



## christy555

It's stamp 'L'


----------



## bagidiotic

Look swift to me
Evercalf or evergrain  has more visible  marble


----------



## honhon

first i thought ardennes?? but an L? probably not ardennes then


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## christy555

honhon said:


> first i thought ardennes?? but an L? probably not ardennes then


The grain isn't that big, it's just I did a close up. I've compared to some evergrain picture online, it doesn't have any vein at all.


----------



## christy555

bagidiotic said:


> Look swift to me
> Evercalf or evergrain  has more visible  marble


Thanks, the leather is light, smooshy and buttery, which does match with swift, but I'm still not expert on these two leathers


----------



## QuelleFromage

It does look like Evergrain to me. You can see the grain from a distance whereas Swift appears smooth until you get quite close.
Weird that your seller isn't sure.
Vestiaire is full of commenters and trolls; if you'd like to be sure I would get a paid authentication, which is great to have when selling or insuring anyway.


----------



## mistikat

That's not swift. I agree with evergrain.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Stacie123456 said:


> Hi everyone. I'm wanting to buy my first Birkin and got offered a red (not sure which type of red yet) size 30. However I'm not sure if I want the 30 or 35 more...
> I'm slightly more inclined to Size 35, only because it seems to be more classic and chic. I never carry much stuff so the volume/capacity isn't the determining factor. It's all about the look; and I'm not sure if 35 will look good on me?
> 
> I'm 167-168cm (5.51 feet) tall and am quite slim (49-50kg).
> 
> I saw some pictures of Victoria Beckham and her bags, they all seem to be size 35? And she looks good with them although she's very slim and is not very tall.
> Can anyone confirm the size of those following bags she's holding?
> 
> Thanks so much in advance!!
> View attachment 3675999
> View attachment 3676000
> View attachment 3676001


As cats says, these are all 35s. I am the same size as VB and I *love* the 35.


----------



## PurseOnFleek

christy555 said:


> Dears, really need all your expert's advice on this. I recently bought a B35 graphite swift. It's beatiful but I think the colour is too dark so I relisted the bag. So gives me time to think if I want to keep the bag or sell it.
> 
> Today someone commented on the listing that the leather is 'evergrain' instead of swift. I checked with the seller, she said she no longer has the receipt so can't be certain.
> 
> I'm not questioning its authenticity, I just want to find out what exact leather it is. My friend has a swift bag but not in B/K and, from what I remembered, mine doesn't look that different.
> Here is the picture of the bag and close up of the leather:
> View attachment 3676321
> View attachment 3676322
> View attachment 3676323


This might help


In my opinion looks like evergrain.


----------



## bababebi

PurseOnFleek said:


> This might help
> 
> 
> In my opinion looks like evergrain.





PurseOnFleek said:


> This might help
> 
> 
> In my opinion looks like evergrain.




Both of the Kelly Cut bags in this video are Swift. Etoupe does not come in Evergrain. And the leather does not look anything like it either.


----------



## QuelleFromage

This is my former evergrain Kelly. I ended up returning it for a few reasons but it was a pretty bag and I liked the leather.  @christy555 I hope this helps you ID your bag.


----------



## PurseOnFleek

bababebi said:


> Both of the Kelly Cut bags in this video are Swift. Etoupe does not come in Evergrain. And the leather does not look anything like it either.


Wow interesting! Hermes leathers can be tricky when you arent an expert~


----------



## bababebi

christy555 said:


> Dears, really need all your expert's advice on this. I recently bought a B35 graphite swift. It's beatiful but I think the colour is too dark so I relisted the bag. So gives me time to think if I want to keep the bag or sell it.
> 
> Today someone commented on the listing that the leather is 'evergrain' instead of swift. I checked with the seller, she said she no longer has the receipt so can't be certain.
> 
> I'm not questioning its authenticity, I just want to find out what exact leather it is. My friend has a swift bag but not in B/K and, from what I remembered, mine doesn't look that different.
> Here is the picture of the bag and close up of the leather:
> View attachment 3676321
> View attachment 3676322
> View attachment 3676323



I have seen additional pictures of this Birkin. It is Evergrain and the color is Ardoise. It is not Swift, because Swift Birkins are lined in Swift, and this bag is lined in chèvre. It is not Graphite, the thread color is too dark, Graphite has pale gray thread stitching. This stitching is the same color as the leather. I have only seen one other Birkin like this before, also Ardoise Evergrain.


----------



## wilmi

Could I borrow your time and expertise, please...... I am very interested in this Kelly.  The description sais Brown Kelly in ever calf.  I thought ever calf is a smooth leather like box but softer?  And this looks a little pebbled?  Also, I would love to know the specific color...darker than noisette, lighter than cafe or havanne??  I love how the color and the leather are so lively. Thanks.


----------



## wilmi

Thank you, Mistikat! I did not know this thread existed.  Looks similar to QF evergrain....  still would love to know name of the color.


----------



## christy555

QuelleFromage said:


> This is my former evergrain Kelly. I ended up returning it for a few reasons but it was a pretty bag and I liked the leather.  @christy555 I hope this helps you ID your bag.
> 
> View attachment 3676812
> View attachment 3676813


Thank you for the pic, I got bababebi to authenticate it, all myth solved, it's indeed evergrain. Now I just have to decide to keep or return.


----------



## QuelleFromage

wilmi said:


> Could I borrow your time and expertise, please...... I am very interested in this Kelly.  The description sais Brown Kelly in ever calf.  I thought ever calf is a smooth leather like box but softer?  And this looks a little pebbled?  Also, I would love to know the specific color...darker than noisette, lighter than cafe or havanne??  I love how the color and the leather are so lively. Thanks.



This Kelly is Havane in Evergrain - if I remember correctly it was a J stamp. What year is the one you're looking at?


----------



## wilmi

It is a J stamp also, according to the description.  It is being sold in Japan.  I like it very much.


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## wilmi

This is a bag my DD would like.  Could you help me ID color and leather?  Thank you so much!


----------



## Light2018

Has anyone ever seen a Birkin with this color blocking on it or was this something custom designed?


----------



## bags to die for

wilmi said:


> This is a bag my DD would like.  Could you help me ID color and leather?  Thank you so much!


Is it olive barenia? It looks a lot more green than my bag.


----------



## Rouge H

I've never seen that color combo. The only way to tell if it was a SO is to see if there is a horseshoe stamp next to Hermes of Paris stamp.


Has anyone ever seen a Birkin with this color blocking on it or was this something custom designed?


----------



## bags to die for

I think it's called a Birkin casaque. A special edition for a season.


----------



## bagidiotic

TrinaO67 said:


> Has anyone ever seen a Birkin with this color blocking on it or was this something custom designed?
> 
> View attachment 3678428


Limited edition design 
3 or 4 yrs  ago 
Birkin  casaque


----------



## Light2018

bagidiotic said:


> Limited edition design
> 3 or 4 yrs  ago
> Birkin  casaque



Thank you very much.


----------



## QuelleFromage

wilmi said:


> It is a J stamp also, according to the description.  It is being sold in Japan.  I like it very much.



The bag looks very much like mine. I really liked this bag but at the time I wanted a black Kelly more. Havane has a purple tone, much like Prune or even Raisin. It's a great neutral. 



wilmi said:


> This is a bag my DD would like.  Could you help me ID color and leather?  Thank you so much!



I'm going with olive Barenia also as style and stamp are right. It IS brighter green than many I've seen but that could be photo/lighting.


----------



## 4Cranberry4

Hello . What is the name of this bag please? View media item 2550


----------



## MSO13

wilmi said:


> This is a bag my DD would like.  Could you help me ID color and leather?  Thank you so much!



It's Olive Barenia, it's not this green in real life but under studio lights it could appear brighter. I just posted a pic of mine that's more accurate in color in my opinion.


----------



## wilmi

Thank you so much, MrsOwen3.  That is what I was hoping.  Description said Box in olive.  Where can I see your picture?  The barenia olive I have found are more brownish than green.  Thank you for your time.


----------



## doni

Hi, hope this is the right place to ask: does anyone know which color, a vert, this is?


----------



## corezone

I recently bought a Kelly 32 but I’m not sure what the leather is, the seller said it was ardennes in bordeaux.  Does anybody have any other thoughts, or do you think that’s correct?  It’s date stamped H and I think ardennes was last used 03/04.

Here is a close up of the leather, it looks quite shiny but I did take the photo in natural daylight:



Thanks for any ideas/thoughts.


----------



## mistikat

corezone said:


> I recently bought a Kelly 32 but I’m not sure what the leather is, the seller said it was ardennes in bordeaux.  Does anybody have any other thoughts, or do you think that’s correct?  It’s date stamped H and I think ardennes was last used 03/04.
> 
> Here is a close up of the leather, it looks quite shiny but I did take the photo in natural daylight:
> View attachment 3681804
> 
> 
> Thanks for any ideas/thoughts.



This looks like chèvre.


----------



## QuelleFromage

doni said:


> Hi, hope this is the right place to ask: does anyone know which color, a vert, this is?


which leather, which bag, which year, and can you post a photo with more distance?


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## LVGLITTER

Anyone know what color this may be? Love it! I have it in
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 rouge casaque but love this so much. This was sitting by our golf lockers while the owner laced up  I would have asked her but the vibe was closed off.

With and without flash.


----------



## bags to die for

It might be rubis?


----------



## LVGLITTER

Curious if you may know this color? I'm trying to learn names of the reds I like thanks!


----------



## Rouge H

Rouge H


----------



## bags to die for

I have a Rouge H Lindy and it doesn't have white stitching. Bordeaux? SO?


----------



## Rouge H

I have a Bordeaux Evelyne with white stitching.



bags to die for said:


> I have a Rouge H Lindy and it doesn't have white stitching. Bordeaux? SO?


----------



## Rouge H

This is Bordeaux that Lindy seems to be darker
I'm going to stick with Rouge H on the Lindy


----------



## thyme

bags to die for said:


> I have a Rouge H Lindy and it doesn't have white stitching. Bordeaux? SO?



i had always thought bordeaux came in croc only until recently! obviously not. wow is your evie in box calf?? stunning..



Rouge H said:


> You are correct as I have a Bordeaux Evelyne with white stitching.



i have a rouge H constance with white stitching. and have seen bolides in rouge H with white stitching too. just to be clear these are not SOs.


----------



## bags to die for

I've only seen rouge H with white stitching on chamonix leather. 
And my lindy is not that dark.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3683797
View attachment 3683797


----------



## Rouge H

Thank you Chincac, it's Chamonix


chincac said:


> i had always thought bordeaux came in croc only until recently! obviously not. wow is your evie in box calf?? stunning..
> 
> 
> 
> i have a rouge H constance with white stitching. and have seen bolides in rouge H with white stitching too. just to be clear these are not SOs.


----------



## thyme

bags to die for said:


> I've only seen rouge H with white stitching on chamonix leather.



bolide relax in sikkim leather came with white stitching.  my constance is veau grain lisse.



Rouge H said:


> Thank you Chincac, it's Chamonix



beautiful!!


----------



## QuelleFromage

LVGLITTER said:


> Curious if you may know this color? I'm trying to learn names of the reds I like thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3683649


This is what the new Bordeaux looks like in Clemence.  If a current photo, that's Bordeaux. I've seen SAs mistake the new Bordeaux for Prune and Raisin. It's a very lovely color.
There were issues of Rouge H with white stitching including Chamonix.  But Rouge H only occasionally gets this brown and rarely with this purple undertone.


----------



## LVGLITTER

Really grateful for the knowledge you all share!


----------



## corezone

mistikat said:


> This looks like chèvre.


Thank you Mistikat, and having looking at other photos of chevre, I think you're right as my bag has got a shiny element to it.  Do you think the colour is correct, bordeaux, as I've been looking at other bags in bordeaux and the colour looks quite dark whereas mine isn't?  Thanks again.


----------



## Dode99

Are these two kellys colors the same? Is it Bordeaux?


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## QuelleFromage

Dode99 said:


> Are these two kellys colors the same? Is it Bordeaux?


These both look like Bordeaux to me.


----------



## wilmi

Would you know what this color is?  I cannot recognise the year stamp.  TIA.


----------



## wilmi

And the leather I would like to confirm as well, if you have time.  The seller calls it Togo.  It looks rather shiny, glossy....


----------



## DorsetBelle

Not sure if this is the right place... I bought an old Pullman but am unable to identify its age as the only stamp I can find is what looks like 26.
Love the bag but haven't had the right occasion to take it out yet.
Many thanks


----------



## QuelleFromage

wilmi said:


> Would you know what this color is?  I cannot recognise the year stamp.  TIA.


Rouge H!

Togo used to be much shinier but could that be Ardennes? Someone here will know if this bag was made in Rouge H Ardennes.


----------



## wilmi

wow.  the seller calls it brown.  I would have never guessed Rouge H, maybe brique, I was thinking.... Ardenne would be beautiful...

Thank you, QF.


----------



## wilmi

and....someone took it.... I is a beautiful bag.  I hope it found a good home.

I am very much into plumes currently,....on the weekend, I was late for a bag and then a few hours later my "backup" was gone as well .... I guess, plumes are becoming more popular....


----------



## QuelleFromage

wilmi said:


> wow.  the seller calls it brown.  I would have never guessed Rouge H, maybe brique, I was thinking.... Ardenne would be beautiful...
> 
> Thank you, QF.


It's super red on my monitor. This color family can be very deceiving in photos. I have photos I took myself of my Noisette Kelly in which it looks exactly like Rouge H. So sorry you missed it. I too am loving Plumes in my head lately


----------



## wilmi

of cause, the different monitors.  there are a few variables to consider, here is the eBay listing.....
thank you.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-H...E4ab2Ie5epH8zeQd51Qpk%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## MommyDaze

wilmi said:


> and....someone took it.... I is a beautiful bag.  I hope it found a good home.
> 
> I am very much into plumes currently,....on the weekend, I was late for a bag and then a few hours later my "backup" was gone as well .... I guess, plumes are becoming more popular....


FYI, this bag appears to have been relisted if you're interested.


----------



## QuelleFromage

wilmi said:


> of cause, the different monitors.  there are a few variables to consider, here is the eBay listing.....
> thank you.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-HERMES-PLUME-32-Hand-Bag-Brown-Veau-Crispe-Togo-Vintage-RK12149-/232316713487?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=eE0rCpE4ab2Ie5epH8zeQd51Qpk%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



 This seller is always getting coiors and leathers wrong. That said, in the listing it looks more brown. Rouge H can look this brown, but an expert will know from zipper, stitching, etc., if this could be Brique or similar.  Sorry I can't be more helpful


----------



## wilmi

MommyDaze, thank you!
You are helpful QF!  Thank you for your time and expertise.


----------



## buttonmushroom

Hi there, would like some help from the experts  Do you think this is chamonix or vache?

View media item 2606View media item 2607


----------



## QuelleFromage

buttonmushroom said:


> Hi there, would like some help from the experts  Do you think this is chamonix or vache?
> 
> View media item 2606View media item 2607



can you show us from more of a distance and show the heat stamp?


----------



## QuelleFromage

wilmi said:


> MommyDaze, thank you!
> You are helpful QF!  Thank you for your time and expertise.


The listing says it's F square stamp so I am going with Togo.  You may be right about Brique, it's quite warm


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## buttonmushroom

QuelleFromage said:


> can you show us from more of a distance and show the heat stamp?



The heat stamp is on the inside (on chevre?) though, but anyway, here are the pics, hope it will give a better idea.
View media item 2614View media item 2615


----------



## blktauna

ANyone know the name of this devil. I love it.


----------



## PurseOnFleek

anyone recognise this SLG and can name it [emoji46]


----------



## wilmi

buttonmushroom said:


> The heat stamp is on the inside (on chevre?) though, but anyway, here are the pics, hope it will give a better idea.
> View media item 2614View media item 2615



Lovely Plume!  All the best!


----------



## bags to die for

PurseOnFleek said:


> View attachment 3691452
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone recognise this SLG and can name it [emoji46]


Its a zipzap.


----------



## Katel

*


----------



## doni

Would love to know the color and leather of this 1985 Bolide 27 TIA:


----------



## missD

Color and year help please? 

Is it possible to take a bag to the H spa and ask for a hardware color change just because I like PHW more? Or they only change it based on the original color?


----------



## QuelleFromage

doni said:


> Would love to know the color and leather of this 1985 Bolide 27 TIA:
> 
> View attachment 3702217


Looks like vert foncé? It's lovely.


----------



## PurseOnFleek

missD said:


> View attachment 3706250
> View attachment 3706251
> View attachment 3706252
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Color and year help please?
> 
> Is it possible to take a bag to the H spa and ask for a hardware color change just because I like PHW more? Or they only change it based on the original color?


Looks like Tabac Camel. Year 2008. Hardware matches to the Hermes made in stamp dont think you can have it changed at spa


----------



## CharmyPoo

Does anyone know what color / leather this is?  I am guessing Gold (or maybe Camel) in Courchevel?


----------



## QuelleFromage

CharmyPoo said:


> Does anyone know what color / leather this is?  I am guessing Gold (or maybe Camel) in Courchevel?


Gold Courchevel


----------



## bunnyNwife

Hi fellow Hermes lovers,

I just picked up a Preloved turquoise k28 from reseller and was told it's chèvre. It has a H stamp in square (2004 bag). Understand that there are few versions of Chèvre so would appreciate if you can help me to identify exactly which version is this. Thanks in advance !!!


----------



## honhon

mysore


----------



## Mindi B

honhon, how does one tell?  Just for my information--it interests me.
bunny--gorgeous bag!  Enjoy!


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

[QUOTE ="Mindi B, post: 31401129, member: 39362"]honhon, how does one tell?  Just for my information--it interests me.
bunny--gorgeous bag!  Enjoy![/QUOTE]

Mysore has a finer grain and less pronounced spine than Coromandel.  This is my Kelly in Coromandel.  You can see the coarser texture and the more pronounced spine.


----------



## honhon

Mindi B said:


> honhon, how does one tell?  Just for my information--it interests me.
> bunny--gorgeous bag!  Enjoy!


mysore has pore-y skin.  like small dots, sort of like coral in the ocean


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

bunnyNwife said:


> Hi fellow Hermes lovers,
> 
> I just picked up a Preloved turquoise k28 from reseller and was told it's chèvre. It has a H stamp in square (2004 bag). Understand that there are few versions of Chèvre so would appreciate if you can help me to identify exactly which version is this. Thanks in advance !!!
> 
> View attachment 3720620
> 
> View attachment 3720622
> 
> View attachment 3720623



Congratulations on your gorgeous Kelly!!   I love the color!!


----------



## bunnyNwife

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> [QUOTE ="Mindi B, post: 31401129, member: 39362"]honhon, how does one tell?  Just for my information--it interests me.
> bunny--gorgeous bag!  Enjoy!



Mysore has a finer grain and less pronounced spine than Coromandel.  This is my Kelly in Coromandel.  You can see the coarser texture and the more pronounced spine.

View attachment 3720696

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]

Love the rich color of your K! 

Thanks @Hermes Nuttynut


----------



## bunnyNwife

honhon said:


> mysore



Thank @honhon!


----------



## bunnyNwife

Surprise how well it holds up it shape despite being 13years old!


----------



## bunnyNwife

Mindi B said:


> honhon, how does one tell?  Just for my information--it interests me.
> bunny--gorgeous bag!  Enjoy!



Thanks! [emoji7]


----------



## BirkinDenmark

Hi,
I'm hoping someone with more experience can help to identify the following leather. The seller states it is Clemence, but I'm thinking Ardennes but I'm not 100% sure 


Thank you in advance.


----------



## nicole0612

BirkinDenmark said:


> Hi,
> I'm hoping someone with more experience can help to identify the following leather. The seller states it is Clemence, but I'm thinking Ardennes but I'm not 100% sure
> View attachment 3724062
> 
> Thank you in advance.


Do you have any other photos?  What is the date?


----------



## BirkinDenmark

nicole0612 said:


> Do you have any other photos?  What is the date?


Hi nicole0612,
Sure here are a few with different light exposure, it is U in a circle (1991).


----------



## PurseOnFleek

BirkinDenmark said:


> Hi nicole0612,
> Sure here are a few with different light exposure, it is U in a circle (1991).
> View attachment 3725181
> 
> View attachment 3725183


Ardennes has a shiny look to it. And this looks shiny. I had a ardennes kelly here are a couple pics for reference


----------



## BirkinDenmark

PurseOnFleek said:


> Ardennes has a shiny look to it. And this looks shiny. I had a ardennes kelly here are a couple pics for reference
> View attachment 3725219
> View attachment 3725222


It looks more shiny than i would expect from Clemence for sure and similar to your reference pic. Especially the straps seem to have more color in the center of the grain, like i see it on lighter Ardennes.


----------



## nicole0612

BirkinDenmark said:


> Hi nicole0612,
> Sure here are a few with different light exposure, it is U in a circle (1991).
> View attachment 3725181
> 
> View attachment 3725183



Considering the date and the photos my guess would be Ardennes also.


----------



## BirkinDenmark

nicole0612 said:


> Considering the date and the photos my guess would be Ardennes also.


Thank you for confirming, now i just need to pull the trigger


----------



## jessevinet

Hello everyone! I totally fell in love with this Herbag in an old Purse Blog post from 2014. Does anyone know what size and colour this gorgeous bag is? I love the contrast between the dark brown leather and the white/light beige canvas. I'm just dying to customize my own!!!

Thanks for your help, xJ


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## jessevinet

jessevinet said:


> Hello everyone! I totally fell in love with this Herbag in an old Purse Blog post from 2014. Does anyone know what size and colour this gorgeous bag is? I love the contrast between the dark brown leather and the white/light beige canvas. I'm just dying to customize my own!!!
> 
> Thanks for your help, xJ
> View attachment 3731730


I'm back!! My local SA told me she found a Herbag 31 in 'Trench'. Does anyone have any accurate photos of this colour? Google images seems unreliable because I am getting a variety of results. Do let me know!
xJ


----------



## PurseOnFleek

jessevinet said:


> I'm back!! My local SA told me she found a Herbag 31 in 'Trench'. Does anyone have any accurate photos of this colour? Google images seems unreliable because I am getting a variety of results. Do let me know!
> xJ


Trench is a beige with warm undertones. I own one in togo. But may look different on canvas. I would liken it to Gris T but warmer. Its a beautiful colour will be a bit harder to care for in a herbag but definitely will go with everything .


----------



## Tonimichelle

Bit of a long shot possibly, but could anyone identify the colours (particularly the blue/green side) on this charm please? I'd really like to find a twilly to match it. No matter how hard I try it always looks darker in photos than in real life. Even in bright sunlight! I'm pretty sure it is a blue with green and grey undertones.
Also, just out of curiosity I think the purple is probably Epsom from the feel of it, but is the blue Togo possibly? One day I'd like a bag in whatever leather that is!


----------



## danny123

Tonimichelle said:


> View attachment 3744653
> View attachment 3744654
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bit of a long shot possibly, but could anyone identify the colours (particularly the blue/green side) on this charm please? I'd really like to find a twilly to match it. No matter how hard I try it always looks darker in photos than in real life. Even in bright sunlight! I'm pretty sure it is a blue with green and grey undertones.
> Also, just out of curiosity I think the purple is probably Epsom from the feel of it, but is the blue Togo possibly? One day I'd like a bag in whatever leather that is!



I'm not very good with H colours but the purple side is ultraviolet. Hard to tell the other one, kind of looks like malachite but usually malachite looks a little greener. Maybe it is Colvert?? Hopefully someone more knowledgeable will chime in


----------



## Tonimichelle

danny123 said:


> I'm not very good with H colours but the purple side is ultraviolet. Hard to tell the other one, kind of looks like malachite but usually malachite looks a little greener. Maybe it is Colvert?? Hopefully someone more knowledgeable will chime in


Thank you


----------



## QuelleFromage

Tonimichelle said:


> View attachment 3744653
> View attachment 3744654
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bit of a long shot possibly, but could anyone identify the colours (particularly the blue/green side) on this charm please? I'd really like to find a twilly to match it. No matter how hard I try it always looks darker in photos than in real life. Even in bright sunlight! I'm pretty sure it is a blue with green and grey undertones.
> Also, just out of curiosity I think the purple is probably Epsom from the feel of it, but is the blue Togo possibly? One day I'd like a bag in whatever leather that is!


That is Togo/Epsom. On my monitor the blue side looks quite dark but if it's a blue-green IRL it is likely Colvert. H colors are hard without multiple images because light changes them so much.


----------



## Tonimichelle

QuelleFromage said:


> That is Togo/Epsom. On my monitor the blue side looks quite dark but if it's a blue-green IRL it is likely Colvert. H colors are hard without multiple images because light changes them so much.


That's great QuelleFromage, thank you! It's a gorgeous colour. Next time I'm in London I will double check with an SA in Hermes. It is quite dark, just not as dark as photos seem to make it appear. I bought it at Sevres but the young girl helping me was lovely but seemed to know less about the H colours than I do. Mind you that could be just down to my appalling pronunciation, poor girl probably didn't understand a word I was saying!


----------



## govizslas

I've been trying for weeks to identify this Hermes scarf that I saw in an ad. Can anyone help?


----------



## nicole0612

govizslas said:


> I've been trying for weeks to identify this Hermes scarf that I saw in an ad. Can anyone help?



Hello, try posting to this thread:
Hermès Scarf Identification
https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/Hermès-Scarf-Identification.374160/


----------



## phqcurated

blktauna said:


> ANyone know the name of this devil. I love it.


 

I love this too! Months ago I found a blogger calling this "Sac Hermes 2002" referring to the buckle , but now I can't find the post anymore. A new version of this was on the FW2017 runway, as well as resort 2018, but no name announced so far.


----------



## allanrvj

phqcurated said:


> I love this too! Months ago I found a blogger calling this "Sac Hermes 2002" referring to the buckle , but now I can't find the post anymore. A new version of this was on the FW2017 runway, as well as resort 2018, but no name announced so far.


no, the bag itself is called Hermès 2002


----------



## phqcurated

allanrvj said:


> no, the bag itself is called Hermès 2002


Thx for the correction!


----------



## bagshopr

Dear H Experts,
I want a Marwari PM very badly. This PM is listed on Ebay as "Red." I asked the seller if she could identify the name of the red, or give me an idea of red vs. blue tone, but she replied that the bag is at a warehouse and wrapped for shipment so she could not help me. Reds can be so perfect or so wrong. Can any of you hazard a guess as to what shade this is? I want a bright or a blue tone red, not orange. Thank You! 
Here is the auction title
*Hermes Marwari Marwari PM Women's Shoulder Bag Red BF308413*


----------



## QuelleFromage

bagshopr said:


> Dear H Experts,
> I want a Marwari PM very badly. This PM is listed on Ebay as "Red." I asked the seller if she could identify the name of the red, or give me an idea of red vs. blue tone, but she replied that the bag is at a warehouse and wrapped for shipment so she could not help me. Reds can be so perfect or so wrong. Can any of you hazard a guess as to what shade this is? I want a bright or a blue tone red, not orange. Thank You!
> Here is the auction title
> *Hermes Marwari Marwari PM Women's Shoulder Bag Red BF308413*


Can you post a link?


----------



## bagshopr

Here you go! Thank you.  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hermes-Marw...610498?hash=item4b1b1074c2:g:H4cAAOSwnK9ZWaX3


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## mistikat

It looks like rouge venetien.


----------



## QuelleFromage

bagshopr said:


> Here you go! Thank you.  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hermes-Marw...610498?hash=item4b1b1074c2:g:H4cAAOSwnK9ZWaX3


What Mistikat says


----------



## bagshopr

Thank you so much. 
I actually had this bag in Rouge Venetien and sold it because the color did not work for me..


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Can anyone help id these colours? 1st I am thinking Gris Asphalt and 2nd Bleu Electrique?


----------



## MSO13

PurseOnFleek said:


> Can anyone help id these colours? 1st I am thinking Gris Asphalt and 2nd Bleu Electrique?
> View attachment 3775812
> View attachment 3775813



Gris Tourterelle Togo and Indigo or Blue Nuit if it's Epsom. it looks too dark to be BE which shows much brighter in Epsom

petit H items are made from scraps of previous season leathers so I doubt they would make new charms from incoming colors in my opinion


----------



## PurseOnFleek

MrsOwen3 said:


> Gris Tourterelle Togo and Indigo or Blue Nuit if it's Epsom. it looks too dark to be BE which shows much brighter in Epsom
> 
> petit H items are made from scraps of previous season leathers so I doubt they would make new charms from incoming colors in my opinion


I too thought Gris T but yes assumed they wouldnt of had scraps for a while of that colour but then again now that i think of it they would produce when doing a more extensive repair on a bag...
Doesnt seem as Dark of a Blue to be Blue Nuit but then i havent seen that colour in person to know just going off google photos. Thankyou for the help[emoji106]


----------



## buffalogal

Can anyone ID this color/leather (CDC) from this not great pic? Thanks!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

buffalogal said:


> View attachment 3777666
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone ID this color/leather (CDC) from this not great pic? Thanks!


Maybe Barenia. But hard to tell for sure with this pic


----------



## MSO13

buffalogal said:


> View attachment 3777666
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone ID this color/leather (CDC) from this not great pic? Thanks!



do you have other pics? this looks like it could be the inside of a bracelet. Barenia/Fauve Tadelakt have white stitching which is waxed so it would not change color this much I don't think even if very dirty.


----------



## QuelleFromage

MrsOwen3 said:


> do you have other pics? this looks like it could be the inside of a bracelet. Barenia/Fauve Tadelakt have white stitching which is waxed so it would not change color this much I don't think even if very dirty.


Agreed, that's not Barenia and it doesn't have tadelakt striations. It does look like the inside of a CDC. Could possibly be box.


----------



## buffalogal

QuelleFromage said:


> Agreed, that's not Barenia and it doesn't have tadelakt striations. It does look like the inside of a CDC. Could possibly be box.



I had other pics But I apparently deleted them or at least can't find them this sec. Just saw this one close-up and remembered I had meant to ask. It looked smooshy and broken in and I looked the color. Thanks for trying!


----------



## MmeDumas

PurseOnFleek said:


> Can anyone help id these colours? 1st I am thinking Gris Asphalt and 2nd Bleu Electrique?
> View attachment 3775812
> View attachment 3775813



My best guess would be Gris Mouette (sp?) and Bleu Saphir. It's so cute!


----------



## buffalogal

buffalogal said:


> I had other pics But I apparently deleted them or at least can't find them this sec. Just saw this one close-up and remembered I had meant to ask. It looked smooshy and broken in and I liked the color. Thanks for trying!



Maybe these pics will help. The outside is definitely "broken in" but in a cool way.


----------



## PurseOnFleek

MmeDumas said:


> My best guess would be Gris Mouette (sp?) and Bleu Saphir. It's so cute!


Yes I too though bleu sapphire after learning it wasnt BE. The grey tone one is tricky though going show my SA tomorrow


----------



## QuelleFromage

buffalogal said:


> Maybe these pics will help. The outside is definitely "broken in" but in a cool way.


Hmmmm that date stamp....I know CDCs have been around a while, we need a real expert here. That said, I really like it! It has that well-used leather look.


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## HandbagUniversity

Can anyone kindly help me identify this handbag?

I recently purchased the Hermes handbag at auction on a whim. The date stamp says it's circa 2006. Otherwise, all I can determine is that the leather is box calfskin. If anyone could help me identify it, I would be most grateful!


----------



## NOLABagLover

Hello there!
I'm trying to identify the names of these two bags.  Does anyone happen to know?
Thank you!
Mason


----------



## Mme. de la Paix

NOLABagLover said:


> Hello there!
> I'm trying to identify the names of these two bags.  Does anyone happen to know?
> Thank you!
> Mason



I don't know the names, but thanks for posting - beauties both!  And welcome to TPF!


----------



## seccrenicche

Hello all,

Would anyone be able to ID this color and leather? The stamp is a brown color and I know that étrusque has that color stamp, but this one looks too yellow?


----------



## Anchanel79

My boys went to their grandparents so I had time to take out my purses to play with new twillies. I then realize I don't know the leather for these 3 and the receipts didn't stated them either. I need your experts to let me know what they are. I thought my orange K is togo and my SO white/RC B and pivone rouge is clemence.


----------



## Heavenplay

Second


----------



## QuelleFromage

Yep, I agree as well. The leathers have changed a lot over the years so telling by hand is harder, but grain size is pretty telling.


----------



## QuelleFromage

NOLABagLover said:


> Hello there!
> I'm trying to identify the names of these two bags.  Does anyone happen to know?
> Thank you!
> Mason


Welcome to tPF! The black box calf bag is a Loto. I wish I could identify the other - they are both beautiful.
ETA: Did you find these in NOLA by any chance? I've never found good Hermès resale there but these are both great finds


----------



## HeatherZE

Hello!  Would anyone be able to i.d. this for me?  I'm in love....

Thank you!!


----------



## Meta

HeatherZE said:


> Hello!  Would anyone be able to i.d. this for me?  I'm in love....
> 
> Thank you!!


It's the 140cm silk twill from current collection FW2017, called Caleche, Mors et Bouteilles. Reference is H673158S


----------



## QuelleFromage

NOLABagLover said:


> Hello there!
> I'm trying to identify the names of these two bags.  Does anyone happen to know?
> Thank you!
> Mason


I tried answering this once before and my post was deleted, not sure why. The black box calf bag is the Loto.


----------



## HeatherZE

weN84 said:


> It's the 140cm silk twill from current collection FW2017, called Caleche, Mors et Bouteilles. Reference is H673158S


Thank you so much!  How did I not know that?  My aging eyes!  I'm trying to get my hands on the blanc/bois de rose/mangue colourway.  I had no idea it came in green. It's not listed on the all H website.  May I ask where you're from?  I'm in the U.K. and I've been unsuccessful in obtaining one.


----------



## golconda

seccrenicche said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Would anyone be able to ID this color and leather? The stamp is a brown color and I know that étrusque has that color stamp, but this one looks too yellow?
> 
> View attachment 3805168
> 
> 
> View attachment 3805169


The color looks like "sport."  That is what this color was called in Skipper Buffalo and the stamp was done in brown.  If it is buffalo, it will be lined in buffalo rather than cherve.


----------



## mistikat

QuelleFromage said:


> I tried answering this once before and my post was deleted, not sure why. The black box calf bag is the Loto.



It wasn't deleted. These posts were moved to the scarf identification thread where they received additional replies. You should receive a notification when a post is moved like this.


----------



## Meta

HeatherZE said:


> Thank you so much!  How did I not know that?  My aging eyes!  I'm trying to get my hands on the blanc/bois de rose/mangue colourway.  I had no idea it came in green. It's not listed on the all H website.  May I ask where you're from?  I'm in the U.K. and I've been unsuccessful in obtaining one.


For whatever reason, not all cws of each design is listed on the all-en website.  I don't own any 140 silk but could identify the design and a quick search provided the reference number.


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## Sctnyc122

Can someone help me identify the color of this Kelly 28? The leather im sure is Togo but not sure about the color. My guess is Gris T?
	

		
			
		

		
	








I also have a question about the color of this CDC. I'm pretty positive its Colvert but still want to double check. Thank you ladies.


----------



## QuelleFromage

mistikat said:


> It wasn't deleted. These posts were moved to the scarf identification thread where they received additional replies. You should receive a notification when a post is moved like this.


I didn't get an alert, but why would a bag identification post be moved to the scarf ID thread? I looked at that thread and don't see either my post nor any responses - but my post wasn't even about a scarf to start with?!


----------



## mistikat

QuelleFromage said:


> I didn't get an alert, but why would a bag identification post be moved to the scarf ID thread? I looked at that thread and don't see either my post nor any responses - but my post wasn't even about a scarf to start with?!



Sorry - thought you were referring to a series of posts regarding a scarf (tied to a bag) - those were moved to the scarf identification thread. I don't see that any of your posts were deleted?


----------



## QuelleFromage

mistikat said:


> Sorry - thought you were referring to a series of posts regarding a scarf (tied to a bag) - those were moved to the scarf identification thread. I don't see that any of your posts were deleted?


My post was restored - much appreciated


----------



## mistikat

QuelleFromage said:


> My post was restored - much appreciated



Nothing was deleted. But glad you are happy with it.

ETA: the only change to the post is one you made. I know sometimes the site is wonky. There was a reveal with an embedded video last week where the video disappeared and reappeared but no one had altered the post.


----------



## werner

Sctnyc122 said:


> Can someone help me identify the color of this Kelly 28? The leather im sure is Togo but not sure about the color. My guess is Gris T?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3830230
> View attachment 3830231
> View attachment 3830232
> 
> View attachment 3830233
> 
> 
> I also have a question about the color of this CDC. I'm pretty positive its Colvert but still want to double check. Thank you ladies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3830237
> View attachment 3830238


The CDC appears not to have any green tones in it, so it is likely not Colvert. Perhaps Blue Izmir? Do you have the receipt? If so, the color would be on there.


----------



## Meta

@Sctnyc122 Knowing the date stamp would help to determine the color of the bag.

And the color of the CDC looks like it could possibly be Cobalt. But yes, receipt should state the color as mentioned by @werner if purchased from the boutique instead of a concession store. Again, the date stamp would help in identification.


----------



## Garciavilla

My friend bought this from the Hermes Store about 2 years ago but always wondered what this bag is called. Any ideas?


----------



## milotic55

I think i posted in the wrong thread sorry about that, I want to ask what is the interior chevre leather color of the himalaya birkin called?  Is it etain or is it etoupe color?


----------



## MSO13

Garciavilla said:


> View attachment 3831693
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friend bought this from the Hermes Store about 2 years ago but always wondered what this bag is called. Any ideas?



Sac Convoyeur, they were made in Barenia leather for sure, not sure what other leathers the style comes in. They are still around though.


----------



## Kelly blossom

Garciavilla said:


> View attachment 3831693
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friend bought this from the Hermes Store about 2 years ago but always wondered what this bag is called. Any ideas?



This is heaven!


----------



## Garciavilla

MSO13 said:


> Sac Convoyeur, they were made in Barenia leather for sure, not sure what other leathers the style comes in. They are still around though.


Thanks so much for the info! I appreciate it!


----------



## milotic55

Does anyone also know if a himalayan birkin bag ever existed in gold hardware? I'm trying to get one on the reseller market but so far all of them are silver hardware. Does this bag only comes with silver hardware?


----------



## brage9

Hi,
Could any of you knowledgable people help identifying leather type and color on this bag? It's from 1997. A in a square.
TIA!


----------



## brage9

Adding two more pictures. Could it be vache naturel or box?


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## ouija board

It looks like vache natural to me, based on the resin in the up close shot of the stamp.


----------



## brage9

ouija board said:


> It looks like vache natural to me, based on the resin in the up close shot of the stamp.


Thank you ouija, I think so too but I am not vety good of identifying leathers. I was hoping for VN and not Box leather. Although I guess box is not very common in this natural color?


----------



## ouija board

I'm not sure if there is a Natural color in box. It could also be natural Chamonix, but chamonix usually has dark resin.


----------



## izaku0608

Hi there,

Would anyone know what this color might be? Not the rose poupre.. But the coral-ish color. Thanks so much!


----------



## QuelleFromage

brage9 said:


> Thank you ouija, I think so too but I am not vety good of identifying leathers. I was hoping for VN and not Box leather. Although I guess box is not very common in this natural color?


Can you show us the heat stamp? Is it gold foil or brown?


----------



## QuelleFromage

leanneju said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Would anyone know what this color might be? Not the rose poupre.. But the coral-ish color. Thanks so much!
> 
> View attachment 3834034
> View attachment 3834036
> View attachment 3834037


Rose Jaipur?


----------



## brage9

QuelleFromage said:


> Can you show us the heat stamp? Is it gold foil or brown?


Here it is, but the photo is not very good, ( I don't have the bag inhand). It certainly doesn't looks gold though.


----------



## mistikat

brage9 said:


> View attachment 3834297
> 
> Here it is, but the photo is not very good, ( I don't have the bag inhand). It certainly doesn't looks gold though.



This looks like Chamonix.


----------



## brage9

Thank you! Amazing how you can spot that just from pictures! This forum is really something. I read the leather treads and understand Chamonix is quite a "difficult" leather. I was hoping it might be VN
Anyway, Thank you!


----------



## MSO13

brage9 said:


> Thank you! Amazing how you can spot that just from pictures! This forum is really something. I read the leather treads and understand Chamonix is quite a "difficult" leather. I was hoping it might be VN
> Anyway, Thank you!



Chamonix is not difficult per se but it is closer to Box and therefor prone to scratches without the patina of Box. I had a beautiful structured HAC in natural Chamonix that I believe another member purchased, I LOVED the color and leather. I just prefer the longer handles on a B. If the price is good and you like caring for your leathers, Chamonix can be a great bargain!


----------



## bagidiotic

leanneju said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Would anyone know what this color might be? Not the rose poupre.. But the coral-ish color. Thanks so much!
> 
> View attachment 3834034
> View attachment 3834036
> View attachment 3834037


Jaipur


----------



## bagidiotic

brage9 said:


> View attachment 3834297
> 
> Here it is, but the photo is not very good, ( I don't have the bag inhand). It certainly doesn't looks gold though.


Looks very chamonix  to me


----------



## QuelleFromage

brage9 said:


> Thank you! Amazing how you can spot that just from pictures! This forum is really something. I read the leather treads and understand Chamonix is quite a "difficult" leather. I was hoping it might be VN
> Anyway, Thank you!


Nothing wrong with Chamonix. It is a finished leather unlike VN so it is more like matte box than like a saddle leather. I would personally take Chamonix over VN as I don't like VN's lighter patina (love Barenia though).


----------



## brage9

MSO13 said:


> Chamonix is not difficult per se but it is closer to Box and therefor prone to scratches without the patina of Box. I had a beautiful structured HAC in natural Chamonix that I believe another member purchased, I LOVED the color and leather. I just prefer the longer handles on a B. If the price is good and you like caring for your leathers, Chamonix can be a great bargain!





bagidiotic said:


> Looks very chamonix  to me





QuelleFromage said:


> Nothing wrong with Chamonix. It is a finished leather unlike VN so it is more like matte box than like a saddle leather. I would personally take Chamonix over VN as I don't like VN's lighter patina (love Barenia though).



Thank you for your great input and sharing your knowledge! It's highly appriciated. I'm still on the fence with this one but  ended up buying a pre-owned Ebene barenia yesterday at an onlineauction (not ebay). I havn't received it yet, but I will for sure need you advice how to care for it. Will post pictures when I have it inhand.


----------



## QuelleFromage

brage9 said:


> Thank you for your great input and sharing your knowledge! It's highly appriciated. I'm still on the fence with this one but  ended up buying a pre-owned Ebene barenia yesterday at an onlineauction (not ebay). I havn't received it yet, but I will for sure need you advice how to care for it. Will post pictures when I have it inhand.


Ebene Barenia! Fantastic! not the Heritage auction?


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## ouija board

Ebene Barenia [emoji173]️ [emoji7] Shouldn't need much care at all.


----------



## wilmi

could you please Id this leather for me?  VN or Chamonix or ?  the stamp is gold.  the bag is a lovely plume.... Thank you!


----------



## brage9

QuelleFromage said:


> Ebene Barenia! Fantastic! not the Heritage auction?





ouija board said:


> Ebene Barenia [emoji173]️ [emoji7] Shouldn't need much care at all.


No not the Heritage auction As I still don't know how the condition might be in the end, I'm sure I will need advise on this


----------



## QuelleFromage

wilmi said:


> could you please Id this leather for me?  VN or Chamonix or ?  the stamp is gold.  the bag is a lovely plume.... Thank you!
> View attachment 3837427


Hard to tell for me, small photo, but looks really yellow on my monitor so I'm thinking Box.


----------



## sophieschoice__

I’m not sure how to start a new post but can anyone tell me the name of this Hermes bag please? X


----------



## textilegirl

sophieschoice__ said:


> View attachment 3838396
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m not sure how to start a new post but can anyone tell me the name of this Hermes bag please? X


Pretty sure this is a SO Kelly; two sizes, 22 cm (PM) and 26 cm (GM).  HTH!


----------



## Rouge H

It's a SO Kelly look a like, as one doesn't come with clochette/keys.


----------



## wilmi

Thank you, QuelleFromage!


----------



## bababebi

wilmi said:


> could you please Id this leather for me?  VN or Chamonix or ?  the stamp is gold.  the bag is a lovely plume.... Thank you!
> View attachment 3837427


It is Vache Natural.  Box calf is not produced in Gold color on handbags of D square year. All Plumes have gold stamps inside if the hardware is gold. This is because the stamp is located inside the handbag not on the outside.


----------



## wilmi

bababebi said:


> It is Vache Natural.  Box calf is not produced in Gold color on handbags of D square year. All Plumes have gold stamps inside if the hardware is gold. This is because the stamp is located inside the handbag not on the outside.


Thank you, bababebi!!


----------



## am2022

I need help with this color ladies !!! 
I gifted my mother my Massai etoupe PM and now looking into a trim 35 instead for more room!!!


----------



## TITI TATA

Is this girl wearing the Hermes Hapi 3mm black bracelet with palladium hardware?
Thanks!


----------



## Chezza25

victoriahmy said:


> My dearest late cousin gave me all her beauties before she passed away earlier this year  I was not a Birkin fan before inheriting these cuz I always thought Birkins to be too mature? Now that I actually own them, I am starting to appreciate the craftsmanship and aesthetic. Below are 2 photos (1 yellowish indoor light and 1 flashlight)... could you guys please help me identify what color the bags are? I believe they are all in togo leather. I don't want to own such beautiful bags without knowing what the names of the colors are. From what I've researched on purseforum, my guesses are (from left to right) 1 gris tourtetelle 2 etoupe 3 black 4 etain 5 gris perle/gris mouette 6 white. What do you guys think?
> View attachment 3842491
> View attachment 3842490



Oh my, what a beautiful collection of neutrals! Sorry to hear about your cousin´s passing but congratulations for your inheriting this treasure trove. It´s bittersweet, I guess. I am not an Hermes leather expert  but from my knowledge your guesses seem pretty accurate! Enjoy your new collection! They are stunning! x


----------



## CharmyPoo

Can anyone tell me what bag design this is?  I think it is the Ceil color.


----------



## NOIRetMoi

https://www.purseblog.com/images/2017/02/Chiara-Ferragni-Hermes-Kelly-Bag-Black.jpg

Is this a tiny Kelly Depeche, Chiara Ferragni is wearing as a 'charm' on her Kelly bag?
Does it have an official name, size, year of release, etc? It looks even smaller than a Kelly 15! Sorry if it's been discussed before, but I've already turned the internet upside down and found no info about it...

Thanks in advance for always sharing your great purse love


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## mistikat

CharmyPoo said:


> Can anyone tell me what bag design this is?  I think it is the Ceil color.
> 
> View attachment 3848509


It's called the Pursangle.


----------



## CharmyPoo

mistikat said:


> It's called the Pursangle.



Thank you so much!


----------



## Lurveydovey

Hi does anyone know what bag design this is? Sorry for the blurry pics, but it has the Hermes style lock. Could it just be an inspired bag? Thanks so much!


----------



## Rouge H

It’s a Kelly Sport and has been discontinued.


----------



## Lurveydovey

Rouge H said:


> It’s a Kelly Sport and has been discontinued.



thank you so much!!


----------



## DaButcha

Hi all,

Just a guy reporting in from the Netherlands here 

I have to say I'm incredibly impressed with the wealth of knowledge here, so I figured I'd sign up to ask for a bit of help. I've just bought a vintage (reportedly 1950s) Hermès Sac à dépêches as a birthday gift for myself (jay!).

As you can probably see from the pictures,it'll need 'a little' TLC before I can rock the office with it. I noticed Docride's very helpful advice threads on how to treat different types of leather, so I'm planning to order one of her cleaning kits. However, I cannot for the life of me figure out which kind of leather this bag should be, even after looking trough the pictures in the Hermès leather ID threads - which means I have no idea which spa kit I should be getting. I'm currently thinking it's either Vache Natural or Barenia, but since I'm rather a novice I'm really unsure.

Thanks in advance for any advice!


----------



## okiern1981

DaButcha said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just a guy reporting in from the Netherlands here
> 
> I have to say I'm incredibly impressed with the wealth of knowledge here, so I figured I'd sign up to ask for a bit of help. I've just bought a vintage (reportedly 1950s) Hermès Sac à dépêches as a birthday gift for myself (jay!).
> 
> As you can probably see from the pictures,it'll need 'a little' TLC before I can rock the office with it. I noticed Docride's very helpful advice threads on how to treat different types of leather, so I'm planning to order one of her cleaning kits. However, I cannot for the life of me figure out which kind of leather this bag should be, even after looking trough the pictures in the Hermès leather ID threads - which means I have no idea which spa kit I should be getting. I'm currently thinking it's either Vache Natural or Barenia, but since I'm rather a novice I'm really unsure.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice!



What does the stamp and glazing look like?  Can you post a pic or two?


----------



## DaButcha

By all means. These are all taken from the ad, as I haven't received the bag yet. If any additional pictures are needed I'll gladly post them once I have received the bag. Thanks so far!


----------



## okiern1981

DaButcha said:


> By all means. These are all taken from the ad, as I haven't received the bag yet. If any additional pictures are needed I'll gladly post them once I have received the bag. Thanks
> 
> I have to edit...I forgot how tricky some of these leathers are!  The clear resin (gomme arabique) leads me to think it’s vache natural, or natural box.  That stamp says charmonix.  BUT it could be vache espace!  We had this debate with my 50s K35 lol.  I think this is vache natural in all honesty though


----------



## DaButcha

Glad to see that it's hard to tell even for seasoned veterans! Even more curious about other opinions now


----------



## QuelleFromage

DaButcha said:


> By all means. These are all taken from the ad, as I haven't received the bag yet. If any additional pictures are needed I'll gladly post them once I have received the bag. Thanks so far!


This is a classic! It's been baume'd so it could be Barenia (baume can darken that stamp), but looks like VN. It may also be before the saddle leathers were branded this way.


----------



## DaButcha

Oh, that's interesting! Do you think the stamp may have been 'gold'-coloured originally but now discolored due to the use of the saddle baume?

Forgive my novice-ness please QuelleFromage, but I don't quite understand the last part of your post. Would you please elaborate on what you mean with 'It may also be before the saddle leathers were branded this way'. Are Barenia and VN saddle leathers? Do you mean the bag may even older than the 1950's?


----------



## QuelleFromage

DaButcha said:


> Oh, that's interesting! Do you think the stamp may have been 'gold'-coloured originally but now discolored due to the use of the saddle baume?
> 
> Forgive my novice-ness please QuelleFromage, but I don't quite understand the last part of your post. Would you please elaborate on what you mean with 'It may also be before the saddle leathers were branded this way'. Are Barenia and VN saddle leathers? Do you mean the bag may even older than the 1950's?



I was thinking that, if the stamp were a blind stamp (Barenia) baume would darken it. DH has a Barenia wallet where the stamp has darkened this much. 

Barenia and VN are indeed saddle leathers. 60-70 years ago I am quite sure that the sourcing and branding of these leathers would be different, so if the bag is from the 50s it may not be exactly what we know as Barenia, which after all is a brand based on a specific tanning process. We probably have a historian here who can speak to this much better than I can.


----------



## okiern1981

The first image is my barenia SaD, it’s much more modern than yours (2000).  The second is my VN K35 from almost the same era as your SaD.   Barenia, VN and Chamonix are all saddle leather.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3861110


The edit is to add the stamp on the K35.


----------



## DaButcha

@QuelleFromage: check. Thank you for elaborating!

@okiern1981: oh wow, that Barenia SaD is a looker, nice pinstripe underneath there as well! Your VN one does seem rather similar in coulour and texture to what I should have in my hands soon, can't wait. Also, I can't seem to see attachment 3861110 from your post ("You do not have permission to view this page or perform this action."), maybe it's because I'm still a newbie here? Again, thanks for your help


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## okiern1981

DaButcha said:


> @QuelleFromage: check. Thank you for elaborating!
> 
> @okiern1981: oh wow, that Barenia SaD is a looker, nice pinstripe underneath there as well! Your VN one does seem rather similar in coulour and texture to what I should have in my hands soon, can't wait. Also, I can't seem to see attachment 3861110 from your post ("You do not have permission to view this page or perform this action."), maybe it's because I'm still a newbie here? Again, thanks for your help



Sigh.  No it’s the way I attached it.


----------



## DaButcha

Oh, that looks decidedly different! Let's see if any historian pops up then


----------



## changejobs

Does anyone know the name of this piece of luggage / carry on and if its still made? thank you


----------



## perthhermes

DaButcha said:


> By all means. These are all taken from the ad, as I haven't received the bag yet. If any additional pictures are needed I'll gladly post them once I have received the bag. Thanks so far!




Hey...beautiful leather...best to send it to the hermes spa me thinks...dont try and do it yourself.  Im no expert, but Hermes does have a few historic leathers that are extremely rare and used mainly for riding saddles.  My new Kelly 40 is using one of those leathers.  It is called taurillon SADDLE.  Looks similar to  yours but Im not entirely sure its the same as yours.


----------



## ouija board

perthhermes said:


> Hey...beautiful leather...best to send it to the hermes spa me thinks...dont try and do it yourself.  Im no expert, but Hermes does have a few historic leathers that are extremely rare and used mainly for riding saddles.  My new Kelly 40 is using one of those leathers.  It is called taurillon SADDLE.  Looks similar to  yours but Im not entirely sure its the same as yours.



Not a bad idea. They'd give it a good cleaning and conditioning, check for dry rot, and most likely ID the leather for you. As much as I like to take care of my barenia bags on my own, I have to admit that the craftsman does a much better job. 

But if you don't go that route, I think with any of the possible saddle leathers, you wouldn't do any further harm by cleaning it with a leather cleaner and applying a conditioner. I've used Hermes saddle baume on both barenia and VN (with a very light hand) with no problems, but if you check Docride's thread on leather care, I believe she recommends other products now.


----------



## DaButcha

@perthhermes @ouija board okay, thanks for the advice! I believe my nearest Hermes store is about an hour's drive away (Düsseldorf Germany) so that's actually quite doable, even from a Dutch perspective (we find anything over half an hour's drive away 'quite the distance'), which always makes my Canadian uncle chuckle a bit 

Your responses bring up [edit: one] additional questions for me:
1. Would there be any specific user on here who is particularly well-versed in those historic leathers and might be able to ID such an occurrence? From my additional online investigations, I think @QuelleFromage and @okiern1981 might rather be on to something with their Vache Natural calls, but my curiosity is of course increasing with @perthhermes' newly introduced possibility.
[removed question about spa pricing with thanks to @okiern1981]

Again, thanks for all the insight


----------



## okiern1981

DaButcha said:


> @perthhermes @ouija board okay, thanks for the advice! I believe my nearest Hermes store is about an hour's drive away (Düsseldorf Germany) so that's actually quite doable, even from a Dutch perspective (we find anything over half an hour's drive away 'quite the distance'), which always makes my Canadian uncle chuckle a bit
> 
> Your responses bring up two additional questions for me:
> 1. Would there be any specific user on here who is particularly well-versed in those historic leathers and might be able to ID such an occurrence? From my additional online investigations, I think @QuelleFromage and @okiern1981 might rather be on to something with their Vache Natural calls, but my curiosity is of course increasing with @perthhermes' newly introduced possibility.
> 2. Does anyone have a ballpark idea about Hermès spa pricing for restoring it to its former glory? Are we talking tens, hundreds or thousands?
> 
> Again, thanks for all the insight



We have a thread for Hermes spa pricing and repair, some are in international currency as well as USD.  
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/hermes-spa-pricing.634088/

This is docride (THE expert IMO) and her back to basics forum with saddle leather.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/back-to-basics-h-natural-neutral-and-saddle-leathers.275427/


----------



## DaButcha

On my way reading that thread and seeking out @docride in the back to basics-thread. Thanks again!


----------



## lawduke

Dear Ladies and Gentlemen,

Can you please help me with determining the color of this 28 Jypsiere Clemence bag? The seller states that it is Bois de .Rose, but it looks rather like Rose Jaipur, Rose The Laiton or even Crevette to me...

Any views will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## okiern1981

lawduke said:


> View attachment 3862991
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Ladies and Gentlemen,
> 
> Can you please help me with determining the color of this 28 Jypsiere Clemence bag? The seller states that it is Bois de .Rose, but it looks rather like Rose Jaipur, Rose The Laiton or even Crevette to me...
> 
> Any views will be greatly appreciated!



It may be my monitor, but that looks like Bordeaux or Rogue H to me


----------



## QuelleFromage

lawduke said:


> View attachment 3862991
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Ladies and Gentlemen,
> 
> Can you please help me with determining the color of this 28 Jypsiere Clemence bag? The seller states that it is Bois de .Rose, but it looks rather like Rose Jaipur, Rose The Laiton or even Crevette to me...
> 
> Any views will be greatly appreciated!


Monitors read so differently. I will say this is not Crevette - Crevette is so much lighter and has no red in it. It doesn't look like RTL either. This 9and again, monitors differ) reads like a pinky red to me and indeed could be Bois de Rose. On my monitor it doesn't look like any of the classic H reds.
What color is the resin?


----------



## lawduke

QuelleFromage said:


> Monitors read so differently. I will say this is not Crevette - Crevette is so much lighter and has no red in it. It doesn't look like RTL either. This 9and again, monitors differ) reads like a pinky red to me and indeed could be Bois de Rose. On my monitor it doesn't look like any of the classic H reds.
> What color is the resin?



Dear Quelle Fromage, thanks a lot for your review. I attach a few more pictures sent to me by the seller - unfortunately taken in the very bad lighting conditions as far as i can tell. The resin on the bag appears to be rather dark...


----------



## lawduke

okiern1981 said:


> It may be my monitor, but that looks like Bordeaux or Rogue H to me



Dear okiern1981, i do not think this is Rouge H or Bordeaux, the colors look too light and muted to me, but again, this may be just my monitor....


----------



## okiern1981

lawduke said:


> Dear okiern1981, i do not think this is Rouge H or Bordeaux, the colors look too light and muted to me, but again, this may be just my monitor....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3864694



With these pics I formally retract my previous theory!  I think Bois de rose


----------



## lawduke

okiern1981 said:


> With these pics I formally retract my previous theory!  I think Bois de rose



Thank you very much for your time and expertise!


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## okiern1981

lawduke said:


> Thank you very much for your time and expertise!



Pshaw!  Not an expert by any means!  Just a lover of H and I do a lot of research!


----------



## milotic55

Guys what is this color on this lindy? I've been trying to figure out is it ardoise or plomb?


----------



## milotic55

Here is another photo of this bag, it def not black but i cant really tell


----------



## okiern1981

It does look plomb-y to me as well


----------



## perthhermes

victoriahmy said:


> Hey guys, I saw this picotin with a Pegasus Cadena charm attached to it and I thought it was really pretty and wanna do the same to my bag. However, does anyone know what that string/rope/bracelet (the one the Cadena is locked on) is? Is it a Hermes accessory?



I believe it to be the Goliath or Goliath double tour (longer look).

http://uk.hermes.com/jewelry/leathe...218fd-127834.html?color_hermes=ETAIN&nuance=1

Hope that helps.


----------



## QuelleFromage

victoriahmy said:


> Hey guys, I saw this picotin with a Pegasus Cadena charm attached to it and I thought it was really pretty and wanna do the same to my bag. However, does anyone know what that string/rope/bracelet (the one the Cadena is locked on) is? Is it a Hermes accessory?


It is an Hermès piece. There's a leather necklace specifically made for wearing cadenas. I do not believe it's currently sold but they are found often at resale.


----------



## DaButcha

Sooo, I've received the bag I posted about earlier! It seems to be in fairly good nick really, a little cleaning on the lock already made quite the difference there, as did some minor careful cleaning on the non-visible parts of the leather. The closing strap is, as expected from the original pictures, fairly shot, and it's missing a rivet. The lower corners are a little bit worse than I hoped, but that's not really a big deal to me: I will be using it daily, so some wear and tear was going to happen anyway. I'll take it over to Hermès next week, see what they think.

To summarize the quest on here so far: the current hypothesis on the leather is vache natural, with 'some kind of saddle leather' as a runner-up. Now that I've seen it up close though, I'm thinking it might just as well be box calf. I've attached some additional pictures, including some close-ups. Any thoughts once again appreciated!

Then there's a bit of a mystery (to me at least) regarding the year/craftsman stamping. From what I gather, Hermès has been using year-letters from 1945 onward, but I was expecting to find just a single letter (was I wrong there?). There seem to be four letters stamped in my bag, any thoughts on that? Am I just misinformed on how the stamping works?  Does the last one look like a B (1946?) to anyone else?


----------



## cheapfrillnorth

Does anyone know the name of this little bag. I have exhausted all avenues on the internet and my Japanese guides and so far nothing. I have seen the closure before so know its genuine but would love to know the name of the bag.

I believe the fastening represents a horseshoe nail too although not 100% sure.


----------



## clutchbag

Please help me identify this lovely wallet style. I have the long wallet and the passport case as well, and have only ever known these as the "Cadena". Could it be that simple? .Thank you!


----------



## bunnycat

changejobs said:


> Does anyone know the name of this piece of luggage / carry on and if its still made? thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3861261
> View attachment 3861264



Looks like something from the "Acapulco" line. I don't think they are still made.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Can anyone identify this lovely vintage hermes? OP didn't know the name of the style, but wow it's GORGEOUS and has such a cool design - I'd love to snap one up for myself! Thanks so much!! 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ct-vintage-hermes.863974/page-2#post-26753250


----------



## bunnycat

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Can anyone identify this lovely vintage hermes? OP didn't know the name of the style, but wow it's GORGEOUS and has such a cool design - I'd love to snap one up for myself! Thanks so much!!
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ct-vintage-hermes.863974/page-2#post-26753250



You might look through this thread. I think there's at least one in there but can't recall if the name is given. It's been awhile since I looked through it.

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/vintage-style-bags-pics-only.99980/

ETA- I thought I saw one there. It's on page 3 and also page 5 I think. One page called it a Cendrillon and the other a Deauville. - https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/vintage-style-bags-pics-only.99980/page-3


----------



## bellebellebelle19

bunnycat said:


> You might look through this thread. I think there's at least one in there but can't recall if the name is given. It's been awhile since I looked through it.
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/vintage-style-bags-pics-only.99980/
> 
> ETA- I thought I saw one there. It's on page 3 and also page 5 I think. One page called it a Cendrillon and the other a Deauville. - https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/vintage-style-bags-pics-only.99980/page-3


Thanks so much! I haven't seen this thread before and now I'm so excited to go through it!


----------



## bunnycat

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Thanks so much! I haven't seen this thread before and now I'm so excited to go through it!



You're welcome! It's how I started my vintage bag journey.


----------



## galliano_girl

Does anyone knows when was this collection with leos? Really need to know))


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## bunnycat

galliano_girl said:


> Does anyone knows when was this collection with leos? Really need to know))



Maybe someone else has a more definitive answer, but there was a release of Les Leopards last year in scarves, so perhaps there was in RTW also?


----------



## galliano_girl

bunnycat said:


> Maybe someone else has a more definitive answer, but there was a release of Les Leopards last year in scarves, so perhaps there was in RTW also?



Yeah it looks like it is... thank you so much)


----------



## okiern1981

Found this oddity...not sure what the hide is.


----------



## amanda_rd

Hi all,
Please could someone help me? I'm trying to figure out what type of leather this is? The bag is a black Hermès 40 cm HAC with Palladium hardware. 

Thank you!


----------



## bagidiotic

amanda_rd said:


> Hi all,
> Please could someone help me? I'm trying to figure out what type of leather this is? The bag is a black Hermès 40 cm HAC with Palladium hardware.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 3892764
> View attachment 3892766


Togo to me from my screen


----------



## michelleberk

amanda_rd said:


> Hi all,
> Please could someone help me? I'm trying to figure out what type of leather this is? The bag is a black Hermès 40 cm HAC with Palladium hardware.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 3892764
> View attachment 3892766



This is Togo leather.


----------



## michelleberk

milotic55 said:


> Here is another photo of this bag, it def not black but i cant really tell



Definitely Plomb.


----------



## bababebi

okiern1981 said:


> Found this oddity...not sure what the hide is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3891018
> View attachment 3891019
> View attachment 3891020


Anteater.


----------



## okiern1981

bababebi said:


> Anteater.



Thank you!  I never would have guessed that!


----------



## amanda_rd

bagidiotic said:


> Togo to me from my screen


Thank you!


----------



## amanda_rd

michelleberk said:


> This is Togo leather.


Thank you!


----------



## momasaurus

Can anyone identify this leather? Thank you.


----------



## michelleberk

momasaurus said:


> View attachment 3895639
> 
> 
> Can anyone identify this leather? Thank you.



IMO this is aged Veau Butler.


----------



## bags to die for

momasaurus said:


> View attachment 3895639
> 
> 
> Can anyone identify this leather? Thank you.


Chamonix?


----------



## momasaurus

michelleberk said:


> IMO this is aged Veau Butler.





bags to die for said:


> Chamonix?


Thanks. Does the color in the stamp help, or is that irrelevant? The year stamp is circle Y.


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## Rouge H

I would ask Bababebi, she would know without a doubt.


----------



## bags to die for

momasaurus said:


> Thanks. Does the color in the stamp help, or is that irrelevant? The year stamp is circle Y.


Veau butler is a more recent leather is in the last 5+ years.


----------



## bababebi

momasaurus said:


> View attachment 3895639
> 
> 
> Can anyone identify this leather? Thank you.


It is Chamonix.


----------



## bababebi

michelleberk said:


> IMO this is aged Veau Butler.


Veau Butler in this color does not have a brown black stamp.


----------



## Kitsune Alice

Hello Beautiful ladies! Can anyone help we with what's the colour and the leather of this bag?
Im suspecting bleu nuit or agathe? Leather leaves me confused.


----------



## momasaurus

bababebi said:


> It is Chamonix.





bababebi said:


> Veau Butler in this color does not have a brown black stamp.



Baba, you are the best! Thank you. You are so generous to share your expertise - we appreciate it so much here. I feel I am learning very very very slowly. Does this color have an actual name? Thanks!


----------



## QualityNClass

Hello
 Hermes experts out there!

First time posting on this thread. Please let me know if I need to move this question to a different forum. I saw this vintage Kelly 20 cm shoulder bag without the top handle and absolutely love the style. I am really not a big fan of the top handle and would rarely use it anyway. I am wondering if this bag has a particular name? It seems to have been produced a lot around the 1980s. Can you please tell me if any of you have ever owned this style or seen this style in person. I really appreciate your thoughts on this.


----------



## okiern1981

Kitsune Alice said:


> Hello Beautiful ladies! Can anyone help we with what's the colour and the leather of this bag?
> Im suspecting bleu nuit or agathe? Leather leaves me confused.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3896028
> View attachment 3896029



Just a somewhat educated [emoji28] guess here, but it looks to me as if it’s Bleu de Malte Togo.


----------



## okiern1981

QualityNClass said:


> Hello
> Hermes experts out there!
> 
> First time posting on this thread. Please let me know if I need to move this question to a different forum. I saw this vintage Kelly 20 cm shoulder bag without the top handle and absolutely love the style. I am really not a big fan of the top handle and would rarely use it anyway. I am wondering if this bag has a particular name? It seems to have been produced a lot around the 1980s. Can you please tell me if any of you have ever owned this style or seen this style in person. I really appreciate your thoughts on this.
> View attachment 3896546
> View attachment 3896547



I believe, and someone correct me if I’m wrong, this is a Mini Kelly 20 cm shoulder bag first generation.


----------



## bags to die for

momasaurus said:


> Baba, you are the best! Thank you. You are so generous to share your expertise - we appreciate it so much here. I feel I am learning very very very slowly. Does this color have an actual name? Thanks!


I think it's natural chamoix. I have a bolide in it


----------



## momasaurus

bags to die for said:


> I think it's natural chamoix. I have a bolide in it


Oooh a bolide. Thanks for the info. Do you have to baby it?


----------



## nicole0612

QualityNClass said:


> Hello
> Hermes experts out there!
> 
> First time posting on this thread. Please let me know if I need to move this question to a different forum. I saw this vintage Kelly 20 cm shoulder bag without the top handle and absolutely love the style. I am really not a big fan of the top handle and would rarely use it anyway. I am wondering if this bag has a particular name? It seems to have been produced a lot around the 1980s. Can you please tell me if any of you have ever owned this style or seen this style in person. I really appreciate your thoughts on this.
> View attachment 3896546
> View attachment 3896547





okiern1981 said:


> I believe, and someone correct me if I’m wrong, this is a Mini Kelly 20 cm shoulder bag first generation.



I agree, I often see it called some version of this also.


----------



## Meta

momasaurus said:


> Oooh a bolide. Thanks for the info. Do you have to baby it?


There's quite a few threads on Chamonix. See here, here, and here.


----------



## momasaurus

weN84 said:


> There's quite a few threads on Chamonix. See here, here, and here.


Wen, you are the best! Thanks.


----------



## Nankali

Can anyone ID the color of this B, please!!! I would love it to be Vert Veronese but the owner of it is not sure. The color looks different in close up but I think the correct color is in the other pics. Thank you so much in advance!!!


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## okiern1981

Nankali said:


> Can anyone ID the color of this B, please!!! I would love it to be Vert Veronese but the owner of it is not sure. The color looks different in close up but I think the correct color is in the other pics. Thank you so much in advance!!!



To me it looks like Canopee....but I have a lot of difficulty telling vert olive, canopee and VV apart!


----------



## Nankali

okiern1981 said:


> To me it looks like Canopee....but I have a lot of difficulty telling vert olive, canopee and VV apart!



Ah, I see... Thank you so much for your opinion dear!! I don't know if I should forget it then. I am after a VV bag and don't look for any surprised with the color. Do you know if canopy is darker or lighter than VV?? There isn't much pics about VV on tPF and even less comparison pics with canopee and VO.


----------



## amanda_rd

Hello, can someone help confirm if this is Togo or Taurillon Clemence please? I think possibly Togo but I could be wrong! Haha. It’s a black 55 travel Birkin. 

Thank you!


----------



## cravin

Can someone help identify the color of my wife’s Lindy on the left?  The bag on right is bleu nuit as reference.


----------



## okiern1981

cravin said:


> View attachment 3902035
> View attachment 3902032
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone help identify the color of my wife’s Lindy on the left?  The bag on right is bleu nuit as reference.



Can you provide a pic in natural light?


----------



## QuelleFromage

cravin said:


> View attachment 3902035
> View attachment 3902032
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone help identify the color of my wife’s Lindy on the left?  The bag on right is bleu nuit as reference.


Looks like bleu saphir to me, but what kind of lighting is that?


----------



## QuelleFromage

Nankali said:


> Ah, I see... Thank you so much for your opinion dear!! I don't know if I should forget it then. I am after a VV bag and don't look for any surprised with the color. Do you know if canopy is darker or lighter than VV?? There isn't much pics about VV on tPF and even less comparison pics with canopee and VO.


VV has more yellow than Canopée. The bag doesn't look like Vert Olive  - VO is darker and visibly, well, olive  What year is the bag?


----------



## cravin

it is natural light.  Just sunshine at the boutique.  Bleu Saphir looks more purpleish and this is a definite blue.  I was thinking it may be Bleu Indigo?


----------



## okiern1981

QuelleFromage said:


> Looks like bleu saphir to me, but what kind of lighting is that?





cravin said:


> it is natural light.  Just sunshine at the boutique.  Bleu Saphir looks more purpleish and this is a definite blue.  I was thinking it may be Bleu Indigo?



Could it be Bleu obscur or abysse, or even orage?


----------



## PurseOnFleek

hi all, I am unsure if this is actually Box like the advert says or whether its swift? looks shiny so I am leaning towards box but any help would be appreciated. stamp is B in square


----------



## PurseOnFleek

cravin said:


> View attachment 3902035
> View attachment 3902032
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone help identify the color of my wife’s Lindy on the left?  The bag on right is bleu nuit as reference.


if you have the year or stamp would be a great help! I'm thinking may even be Bleu Thalassa?


----------



## QuelleFromage

cravin said:


> it is natural light.  Just sunshine at the boutique.  Bleu Saphir looks more purpleish and this is a definite blue.  I was thinking it may be Bleu Indigo?


Bleu Saphir in Clemence isn't purple-ish in my experience (I have two bags in it), but, you have the bag in your hands. Bleu Indigo looks black in the dark and blue in sunlight. Again - what year?


----------



## H addict

Can you experieced members help me ID Tthis bag please?
Thank you very much!!!!


----------



## cravin

QuelleFromage said:


> Bleu Saphir in Clemence isn't purple-ish in my experience (I have two bags in it), but, you have the bag in your hands. Bleu Indigo looks black in the dark and blue in sunlight. Again - what year?



It’s an R in a Square, which I believe makes it 2014. The year that she got it


----------



## revangelina

Hello all! Was wondering

1. What's this medor clutches leather type?
2. Is it hard to find? Or will I come across in stores often?

Thank you!


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## bags to die for

The medor is chevre. All bags in chevre are rare.


----------



## Parisian Birkin

Hi everyone! Can someone help me in finding the color of my new B40 Togo? I seems Gris (grey) clearly, but which Gris: Ardoise, Tourterelle, other? This bag is very recent (2017). Thanks a lot for your kind help!


----------



## Parisian Birkin

I add two pics just in case it helps you to help me. Thanks.


----------



## Kelly blossom

Parisian Birkin said:


> I add two pics just in case it helps you to help me. Thanks.
> View attachment 3909728
> View attachment 3909729



Plomb?


----------



## Rouge H

H addict said:


> Can you experieced members help me ID Tthis bag please?
> Thank you very much!!!!


Balle de golf Hermès


----------



## H addict

Rouge H said:


> Balle de golf Hermès


Thank you VERY MUCH Rouge H!
I know it is vintage, but don't know when it was produced, do you?
And any idea of the current quotation for it?
Thank you again in advance for your precious help


----------



## Joy2006

Hello,
I'm interested in this bag. Can someone identify the leather, please? I don't think it's Epsom.
Thank you.
https://www.vestiairecollective.com...urce=vestiairecollective.com&utm_medium=alert


----------



## Rouge H

Joy2006 said:


> Hello,
> I'm interested in this bag. Can someone identify the leather, please? I don't think it's Epsom.
> Thank you.
> https://www.vestiairecollective.com...urce=vestiairecollective.com&utm_medium=alert



Looks like box leather


----------



## Joy2006

Thank you so much.


----------



## Rouge H

Your welcome, pretty bag...❤️


----------



## Joy2006

Rouge H said:


> Your welcome, pretty bag...❤️


Thank you. 
Do you know what colour?


----------



## Rouge H

Joy2006 said:


> Thank you.
> Do you know what colour?



Rouge H


----------



## Joy2006

Thank you.


----------



## Nankali

Dearest PF friends, need your help to identify the color of this Kelly. I bought it for my friend in order to get back the Orange K28 I sold her (and regretted ) because she prefers size 32. It should be Orange but I am afraid it is rather Potiron.. What do you guys think?
The Kelly is Togo from 2005 and my Orange Dogon about five years younger (I took the picture from the inside of the Dogon where the color is still fresh). Can Orange in Togo get this
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 dark orange tone when it gets older?
Thank you so much, I appreciate your help and expertise a lot!


----------



## c18027

Kindly looking for input on contrast stitching, if this is the correct forum in which to ask.
What was the name of the color of contrast stitching used for Vert Anis?  TIA!


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## wilmi

Could you please confirm that this plume is a vache natural leather?


----------



## yuelee

Ive been staring at this picture for days because i want a bolide in the exact same color. 

My final guess is between 
Gris Tourterelle and Argile? 

What do you guys think?


----------



## phisigbb

Good morning ladies,
I was hoping to get your opinion on the color of this box Kelly.  The listing states the color as "Bordeaux" but I want to be sure.  I checked through some threads and was able to locate a "Bordeaux" Togo Birkin and a special order Tri-Color Rouge, Bordeaux and Natural Box kelly. Compared to the Tri-color Box Kelly, the Kelly in question appears to be Bordeaux but I'm not sure.  What are your thoughts?


----------



## Rouge H

Rouge H- pretty bag ❤️


----------



## phisigbb

Thank you! It seems like most of the Box Kellys for sale are Rouge H.  It is a lovely bag!  I'm just so torn because I am looking for a deeper red, closer to a burgundy.  Rouge H is a bit brighter, right?   I'm trolling the internet for pics with Rough H Box Kellys and they all look so different, with different lighting I'm assuming, or could it be patina....?


----------



## Rouge H

phisigbb said:


> Thank you! It seems like most of the Box Kellys for sale are Rouge H.  It is a lovely bag!  I'm just so torn because I am looking for a deeper red, closer to a burgundy.  Rouge H is a bit brighter, right?   I'm trolling the internet for pics with Rough H Box Kellys and they all look so different, with different lighting I'm assuming, or could it be patina....?



Check this thread for another pic of box rouge h in retourne
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/dating-a-vintage-kelly.956803/


----------



## phisigbb

Thank you!  It appears to be a nice deep burgundy, doesn't look too bright, and doesn't seem to have too much brown either.  I think I may go for it!  THANK YOU!


----------



## Rouge H

Your welcome-congrats and enjoy!


----------



## phisigbb

Thank you


----------



## CaliGuy67

Hello,
I'm looking at buying a Birkin for my wife. I believe she is looking for Pearl Grey. This bag is listed as Pearl Grey, but looks to me as more Gris Tourterelle. Wondering whether it's mislabeled.  Any opinions?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-HERMES...hash=item3d57658dce:m:mt2S4WqHEqUyCS7SA9R6byQ

Thanks!


----------



## okiern1981

CaliGuy67 said:


> Hello,
> I'm looking at buying a Birkin for my wife. I believe she is looking for Pearl Grey. This bag is listed as Pearl Grey, but looks to me as more Gris Tourterelle. Wondering whether it's mislabeled.  Any opinions?
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-HERMES...hash=item3d57658dce:m:mt2S4WqHEqUyCS7SA9R6byQ
> 
> Thanks!



Looks like Gris T to me.
Edit:  I would google images of Gris pearl, to me it appears to be very pale in swift, and slightly more “Gris” in Clemence and Togo, but much lighter than the one in the link you shared


----------



## QuelleFromage

CaliGuy67 said:


> Hello,
> I'm looking at buying a Birkin for my wife. I believe she is looking for Pearl Grey. This bag is listed as Pearl Grey, but looks to me as more Gris Tourterelle. Wondering whether it's mislabeled.  Any opinions?
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-HERMES...hash=item3d57658dce:m:mt2S4WqHEqUyCS7SA9R6byQ
> 
> Thanks!





okiern1981 said:


> Looks like Gris T to me.
> Edit:  I would google images of Gris pearl, to me it appears to be very pale in swift, and slightly more “Gris” in Clemence and Togo, but much lighter than the one in the link you shared



Looks like Gris T to me as well but definitely doesn't look like Gris Perle...too warm and too much color IMO. I would find out if your wife is actually looking for Gris Perle specifically or just for a pale grey with some dimension, which could fit well with Gris T.


----------



## okiern1981

QuelleFromage said:


> Looks like Gris T to me as well but definitely doesn't look like Gris Perle...too warm and too much color IMO. I would find out if your wife is actually looking for Gris Perle specifically or just for a pale grey with some dimension, which could fit well with Gris T.



A little off topic, but it’s so nice to see you posting again!  Been a little less “cheesy” around here [emoji6]


----------



## QuelleFromage

okiern1981 said:


> A little off topic, but it’s so nice to see you posting again!  Been a little less “cheesy” around here [emoji6]


Awww thanks  It's been busy at the fromagerie!


----------



## misspink001

if someone with a lot more knowledge please help me to confirm this color. Yoogi's Closet listed this Bolide as Blue Ciel, but when I looked up pictures of Blue Ciel the other bags I found were more green that this one. I trying to find out which color it was I came across Blue Lin. Could they have made a mistake or is it just my lack of knowledge. I'll put a link to their listing and I've attached some of their photos. I just don't want to buy it and I open the box and it's more green than I wanted. Thanks!!!

https://www.yoogiscloset.com/design...ence-leather-palladium-plated-bolide-bag.html


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## thyme

misspink001 said:


> if someone with a lot more knowledge please help me to confirm this color. Yoogi's Closet listed this Bolide as Blue Ciel, but when I looked up pictures of Blue Ciel the other bags I found were more green that this one. I trying to find out which color it was I came across Blue Lin. Could they have made a mistake or is it just my lack of knowledge. I'll put a link to their listing and I've attached some of their photos. I just don't want to buy it and I open the box and it's more green than I wanted. Thanks!!!
> 
> https://www.yoogiscloset.com/design...ence-leather-palladium-plated-bolide-bag.html



this looks exactly like my blue lin evie down to the colour of the stitching!


----------



## misspink001

chincac said:


> this looks exactly like my blue lin evie down to the colour of the stitching!



Thanks so much. I thought I was going blind.
Is it in Clemence too? How has it been to keep clean? It's like a light bluish gray right?


----------



## thyme

Yes my evie is in clemence too. Have no issues using it for travelling. It is a light blue colour. Great neutral. No green at all.


----------



## CaliGuy67

Hello everyone, trying to ID the color of this bag. Any suggestions?
https://snobswap.com/shop/hermes/totesbriefcases/firkin-30cm


----------



## lara0112

hello dears,
I am going crazy over what kind of leather this is - I constantly sway between Togo, Clemence or Fjord for different reasons:

can you please confirm? Thanks!


----------



## okiern1981

lara0112 said:


> hello dears,
> I am going crazy over what kind of leather this is - I constantly sway between Togo, Clemence or Fjord for different reasons:
> 
> can you please confirm? Thanks!



Can you tell us what year this Gao is?  Might help to narrow down which leather this could be!


----------



## lara0112

okiern1981 said:


> Can you tell us what year this Gao is?  Might help to narrow down which leather this could be!



Good point - F in a square so 2002 - which is why I am between Togo, Clemence and Fjord since these leathers have all been in use at the time.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Clemence doesn't have the veining.


----------



## Notorious Pink

CaliGuy67 said:


> Hello everyone, trying to ID the color of this bag. Any suggestions?
> https://snobswap.com/shop/hermes/totesbriefcases/firkin-30cm



I believe it's Gris T. Etoupe is a bit darker and has white stitching.


----------



## lara0112

BBC said:


> Clemence doesn't have the veining.



yes thanks, that's true. I guess when I compared it to bags that claim to be Clemence, I sometimes see veins but perhaps they are Togo


----------



## okiern1981

lara0112 said:


> Good point - F in a square so 2002 - which is why I am between Togo, Clemence and Fjord since these leathers have all been in use at the time.



Going from the photo my guess is Togo.  Can’t clearly estimate the size or shape of the grain of the leather.


----------



## gordea3

Hello fellow Hermes lovers! I had the good fortune to snag this vintage beauty in just stunning condition. 18 years old and looks and smells brand new! It was listed as “Brown Ardennes”- can someone help me confirm? I have a wallet in Gold epsom but this is quite a bit brighter! 
TIA!


----------



## Rouge H

Great looking Trim II in gold Clemence with white contrast stitching.


----------



## gordea3

Rouge H said:


> Great looking Trim II in gold Clemence with white contrast stitching.



Thanks! [emoji4]


----------



## lara0112

okiern1981 said:


> Going from the photo my guess is Togo.  Can’t clearly estimate the size or shape of the grain of the leather.



thanks, that is really useful!


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## amandaliao




----------



## mistikat

amandaliao said:


> View attachment 3966495



Feu2dou.


----------



## amandaliao

Thank you so much


----------



## okiern1981

amandaliao said:


> View attachment 3966495



Thank you for posting this!  I’ve seen the ones in barenia trim...I didn’t realize they had different leather trims!  My bank account better watch out cuz mama’s on the hunt!


----------



## sparks1007

Hi All. Does anyone know what leather type this bag is please? Love the way it has aged. Is it Barenia?


----------



## okiern1981

sparks1007 said:


> Hi All. Does anyone know what leather type this bag is please? Love the way it has aged. Is it Barenia?



This is Barenia.  Gorgeous and drool worthy!


----------



## sparks1007

okiern1981 said:


> This is Barenia.  Gorgeous and drool worthy!



Thanks. It is beautiful.


----------



## lara0112

okiern1981 said:


> Going from the photo my guess is Togo.  Can’t clearly estimate the size or shape of the grain of the leather.



I asked for an additional picture and from this feel like it might be Fjord?


----------



## okiern1981

lara0112 said:


> I asked for an additional picture and from this feel like it might be Fjord?



With that pic, I tend to agree with you. Maybe someone will drop in and give us their vote


----------



## phisigbb

misspink001 said:


> if someone with a lot more knowledge please help me to confirm this color. Yoogi's Closet listed this Bolide as Blue Ciel, but when I looked up pictures of Blue Ciel the other bags I found were more green that this one. I trying to find out which color it was I came across Blue Lin. Could they have made a mistake or is it just my lack of knowledge. I'll put a link to their listing and I've attached some of their photos. I just don't want to buy it and I open the box and it's more green than I wanted. Thanks!!!
> 
> https://www.yoogiscloset.com/design...ence-leather-palladium-plated-bolide-bag.html



Here is a photo of my Ciel Clemence (at least how it was sold to me) Birkin.  Hope this helps!


----------



## Jesssk

Hi all, does anyone know what size/leather this Black Birkin is? looks like swift leather to me and the stamping is also really hard to tell ....


----------



## okiern1981

Jesssk said:


> Hi all, does anyone know what size/leather this Black Birkin is? looks like swift leather to me and the stamping is also really hard to tell ....



Looks like a box 30 to me.


----------



## tannfran

Looks like box HAC..possibly 32. JMO


----------



## mistikat

tannfran said:


> Looks like box HAC..possibly 32. JMO



Agree. Though proportion is hard to tell in terms of size without having something to reference it to.


----------



## misspink001

phisigbb said:


> Here is a photo of my Ciel Clemence (at least how it was sold to me) Birkin.  Hope this helps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3969701



That definitely looks different. A very beautiful color though. Thank you for posting.


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## phisigbb

misspink001 said:


> That definitely looks different. A very beautiful color though. Thank you for posting.


Thank you and You're welcome!  That Bolide is a beautiful color...I would go for it!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Hi all . This vintage constance the seller said is Barenia but doesn't seem so to me. The blind stamp is like that of barenia but the leather looks more like chamonix? If anyone can help to ID leather would be great


----------



## tannfran

PurseOnFleek said:


> Hi all . This vintage constance the seller said is Barenia but doesn't seem so to me. The blind stamp is like that of barenia but the leather looks more like chamonix? If anyone can help to ID leather would be great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3974209
> View attachment 3974210
> View attachment 3974211
> View attachment 3974212
> View attachment 3974214



Looks like Vache Naturale


----------



## PurseOnFleek

tannfran said:


> Looks like Vache Naturale


I thought also but VN is a saddle leather and very raw/light in appearance with no shine unless full patina . And this leather on the bag doesnt have the characteristics of typical "patina" . Its very strange .


----------



## tannfran

PurseOnFleek said:


> I thought also but VN is a saddle leather and very raw/light in appearance with no shine unless full patina . And this leather on the bag doesnt have the characteristics of typical "patina" . Its very strange .



Possibly been treated?


----------



## okiern1981

Looks matte to me, and with the brown ink heat stamp. My opinion is Chamonix


----------



## bababebi

PurseOnFleek said:


> Hi all . This vintage constance the seller said is Barenia but doesn't seem so to me. The blind stamp is like that of barenia but the leather looks more like chamonix? If anyone can help to ID leather would be great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3974209
> View attachment 3974210
> View attachment 3974211
> View attachment 3974212
> View attachment 3974214


Vache Natural.  Heat stamp is not brown like a Chamonix stamp. And resin color consistent with VN.


----------



## PurseOnFleek

bababebi said:


> Vache Natural.  Heat stamp is not brown like a Chamonix stamp. And resin color consistent with VN.


Thank you


----------



## phisigbb

Goog morning ladies!  This bag is "thought to be togo" but I wanted to get your opinion.  It is from 2004.  Could it be Vache Liegee?


----------



## Luccibag

Hello all. Can I get some help with color id?  Seller thought this was the color fauve but I’m thinking it looks brique or maybe cognac?  It’s a mini plume in box leather.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## mistikat

@Luccibag from these pics it looks like Etrusque.


----------



## Luccibag

mistikat said:


> @Luccibag from these pics it looks like Etrusque.



Ah Thank you. I never even considered that. [emoji41]


----------



## bags to die for

Brique in boxcalf does come with white stitching.


----------



## tannfran

Looks like potiron.


----------



## Lovely87

Which year is this from? Is it indicated  ?


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## okiern1981

My turn to ask for help!  I think this is Barenia, but...the heat stamp is throwing me for a big ole loop.


----------



## mistikat

Not Barenia. Possibly Gulliver.


----------



## okiern1981

mistikat said:


> Not Barenia. Possibly Gulliver.



Thank you  Mistikat!  You are fantastic!


----------



## bababebi

okiern1981 said:


> My turn to ask for help!  I think this is Barenia, but...the heat stamp is throwing me for a big ole loop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3996106
> View attachment 3996107
> View attachment 3996108
> View attachment 3996109



Agree it is not Barenia. I think it is Evercalf.


----------



## okiern1981

Thank you Bababebi!


----------



## Hauteessentials

Hi everyone, I like this bag except the seller calls this orange. It looks like tan/natural to me. What do you think? 

Leather is Swift.


----------



## okiern1981

Hauteessentials said:


> Hi everyone, I like this bag except the seller calls this orange. It looks like tan/natural to me. What do you think?
> 
> Leather is Swift.



Looks like gold maybe?


----------



## PJW5813

Is it swift?


----------



## cons0124

Hello gals, I had just purchased a second hand kelly 35 from a seller. I love it. But the seller originally told me it is Togo, but when I got the bag on hand , I do think it is Fjord base on grains [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848] It was from 2002, I know both leathers have vertical veins. But I did some online researches, it looks like Fjord more. Can u pls ID the leather for me? Many thanks for yr kind help ya [emoji4]

View attachment 3998112

View attachment 3998113
View attachment 3998114
View attachment 3998115


----------



## cons0124

cons0124 said:


> Hello gals, I had just purchased a second hand kelly 35 from a seller. I love it. But the seller originally told me it is Togo, but when I got the bag on hand , I do think it is Fjord base on grains [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848] It was from 2002, I know both leathers have vertical veins. But I did some online researches, it looks like Fjord more. Can u pls ID the leather for me? Many thanks for yr kind help ya [emoji4]
> 
> Dont know why the pictures cant be shown, i now here attach again thanks!


----------



## Hauteessentials

okiern1981 said:


> Looks like gold maybe?


That’s what I thought but I’m a  Hermès novice


----------



## Hauteessentials

PJW5813 said:


> Is it swift?


Yeap. Swift leather.


----------



## bagidiotic

cons0124 said:


> Hello gals, I had just purchased a second hand kelly 35 from a seller. I love it. But the seller originally told me it is Togo, but when I got the bag on hand , I do think it is Fjord base on grains [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848] It was from 2002, I know both leathers have vertical veins. But I did some online researches, it looks like Fjord more. Can u pls ID the leather for me? Many thanks for yr kind help ya [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3998112
> 
> View attachment 3998113
> View attachment 3998114
> View attachment 3998115


Fjord  to me


----------



## cons0124

bagidiotic said:


> Fjord  to me



Thx so much [emoji1317]


----------



## Hauteessentials

Hi everyone, 

This bag is coucheval leather but the seller calls this gold color. I think it looks more like camel or natural. What do you think?


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## QuelleFromage

Hauteessentials said:


> Hi everyone, I like this bag except the seller calls this orange. It looks like tan/natural to me. What do you think?
> 
> Leather is Swift.



Looks like fauve to me. Are you sure it is Swift?


----------



## Hauteessentials

QuelleFromage said:


> Looks like fauve to me. Are you sure it is Swift?


I’m not sure. The seller says it is though..


----------



## 1LV

Can anyone ID this particular brown?  TIA.


----------



## ChanelCanuck

Would love to know the official color name ("tan" seems so simple??) and leather for this bag before I buy.  I'm thinking swift or box leather but I'm still a novice at Hermes and would love to know more.  TIA! 

http://www.recycledchicboutique.com/shop/herms-kelly-bag


----------



## Rouge H

ChanelCanuck said:


> Would love to know the official color name ("tan" seems so simple??) and leather for this bag before I buy.  I'm thinking swift or box leather but I'm still a novice at Hermes and would love to know more.  TIA!
> 
> http://www.recycledchicboutique.com/shop/herms-kelly-bag



You should have an official authentication, leather and color Id done by http://bababebi.com it’s worth it since this listing is seriously lacking appropriate pictures and description.


----------



## ChanelCanuck

Rouge H said:


> You should have an official authentication, leather and color Id done by http://bababebi.com it’s worth it since this listing is seriously lacking appropriate pictures and description.



Thanks for the info.  I'll definitely look into bababebi before buying!


----------



## okiern1981

1LV said:


> Can anyone ID this particular brown?  TIA.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4001997
> View attachment 4001996



Looks like chocolate to me!


----------



## 1LV

okiern1981 said:


> Looks like chocolate to me!


Thanks


----------



## QuelleFromage

Hauteessentials said:


> I’m not sure. The seller says it is though..


Looks like fauve tadelakt but I've never seen a K in that combo except the So Flash.


----------



## phisigbb

Good afternoon ladies!  Would someone happen to know what color this is?  The seller is claiming etrusque, however I'm pretty sure etrusque has contrast stitching. Would appreciate all your help!  Thanks!!


----------



## okiern1981

phisigbb said:


> Good afternoon ladies!  Would someone happen to know what color this is?  The seller is claiming etrusque, however I'm pretty sure etrusque has contrast stitching. Would appreciate all your help!  Thanks!!



Cuvivre? Maybe noisette?


----------



## phisigbb

okiern1981 said:


> Cuvivre? Maybe noisette?


Yes! Maybe cuvivre.... it is so hard to judge these colors in pics. I’m hunting for an etrusque Kelly 32 and thought I’d found her. No such luck . Thank you!


----------



## QuelleFromage

phisigbb said:


> Good afternoon ladies!  Would someone happen to know what color this is?  The seller is claiming etrusque, however I'm pretty sure etrusque has contrast stitching. Would appreciate all your help!  Thanks!!


Which year?


----------



## phisigbb

QuelleFromage said:


> Which year?


The year is 2005.  I'm not too sure which colors were even available at that time...


----------



## okiern1981

phisigbb said:


> The year is 2005.  I'm not too sure which colors were even available at that time...



I don’t think cuvivre is an option then..it’s a new color if I’m not mistaken


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## Pimpernel

Hello ladies, can you please tell me which colour this is? (it´s clemence, stamp 28C Y so it is from 1995) I thought it´s gold b/c of the white contrast stitching, but the colour looks slightly different according to the light and the angle, and if you look at the pic with the zipper, the orangey-reddish fabric alongside the zipper made me pause. Could it be potiron? Or perhaps cuivre? Please help!

https://www.ebay.at/itm/183137731101?ul_noapp=true#viTabs_0


----------



## Rouge H

Gold Clemence Trim II w/ white contrast stitching, gold hardware. I think the lighting is poor.


----------



## Pimpernel

Rouge H said:


> Gold Clemence Trim II w/ white contrast stitching, gold hardware. I think the lighting is poor.


Thank you very much! I also wasn´t sure because of the 28C reference, so I´ve just checked the colour reference list, and there it says "Caramel", although I don´t remember seeing caramel clemence pieces with white stitching, so it must be gold indeed


----------



## Annabell Lee

what color is this constance bag?
brique? cuivre???


----------



## phisigbb

okiern1981 said:


> I don’t think cuvivre is an option then..it’s a new color if I’m not mistaken


Yes, I did some more research and I think you are right that cuivivre is a fairly recent color. I'm stumped on what it could be then.


----------



## QuelleFromage

phisigbb said:


> The year is 2005.  I'm not too sure which colors were even available at that time...


Cuivre was not available in 2005. It's a very recent and still current color.  This looks like Noisette but I do not know if Noisette was available at that time....I know it was in production early 2000s for sure.


----------



## phisigbb

QuelleFromage said:


> Cuivre was not available in 2005. It's a very recent and still current color.  This looks like Noisette but I do not know if Noisette was available at that time....I know it was in production early 2000s for sure.


Thank you for the information on Cuivre.  I was thinking Noisette as well, but not sure about stitching or years of production.  Too bad Hermes doesn't have a way to stamp the bag with the color name....


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Hello ladies. The pic is me holding my lovely new bag. The link is to the bag I purchased. Sadly, I don't know anything about it and neither did Ann. I called to ask several times but none of her staff knew. She just said it was 'leather' and from 1982. I own Hermes in togo and clemence and have felt epsom and it feels closest to togo, but much softer and less grainy. It does have a light grain to it but no veining. Does anyone know what leather it might be? Does it have a style name other than "shoulder bag?" Thanks for any insight.

https://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/c...-06-hermes-vintage-black-leather-shoulder-bag


----------



## Rouge H

It is from the 80’s and could very well be corcheval, I will look in my vintage catalogue for a name. I did find a beige one on the internet. 



[

QUOTE="ccbaggirl89, post: 32162509, member: 517391"]Hello ladies. The pic is me holding my lovely new bag. The link is to the bag I purchased. Sadly, I don't know anything about it and neither did Ann. I called to ask several times but none of her staff knew. She just said it was 'leather' and from 1982. I own Hermes in togo and clemence and have felt epsom and it feels closest to togo, but much softer and less grainy. It does have a light grain to it but no veining. Does anyone know what leather it might be? Does it have a style name other than "shoulder bag?" Thanks for any insight.

https://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/c...-06-hermes-vintage-black-leather-shoulder-bag

View attachment 4015927

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]


----------



## tannfran

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Hello ladies. The pic is me holding my lovely new bag. The link is to the bag I purchased. Sadly, I don't know anything about it and neither did Ann. I called to ask several times but none of her staff knew. She just said it was 'leather' and from 1982. I own Hermes in togo and clemence and have felt epsom and it feels closest to togo, but much softer and less grainy. It does have a light grain to it but no veining. Does anyone know what leather it might be? Does it have a style name other than "shoulder bag?" Thanks for any insight.
> 
> https://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/c...-06-hermes-vintage-black-leather-shoulder-bag
> 
> View attachment 4015927



Looks like gulliver.  It’s beautiful.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

tannfran said:


> Looks like gulliver.  It’s beautiful.


Thank you... I think you could be right! My mom owns a swift bag and it does have that level of softness.


----------



## QuelleFromage

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Hello ladies. The pic is me holding my lovely new bag. The link is to the bag I purchased. Sadly, I don't know anything about it and neither did Ann. I called to ask several times but none of her staff knew. She just said it was 'leather' and from 1982. I own Hermes in togo and clemence and have felt epsom and it feels closest to togo, but much softer and less grainy. It does have a light grain to it but no veining. Does anyone know what leather it might be? Does it have a style name other than "shoulder bag?" Thanks for any insight.
> 
> https://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/c...-06-hermes-vintage-black-leather-shoulder-bag
> 
> View attachment 4015927


Looks like Gulliver to me as well.


----------



## nicole0612

What color is this? Blue Atoll maybe?


----------



## okiern1981

nicole0612 said:


> What color is this? Blue Atoll maybe?
> View attachment 4021642
> 
> View attachment 4021643



Is there a way to see the bag in natural light as well?  Sometimes that helps narrowing down shades of blue too!


----------



## nicole0612

okiern1981 said:


> Is there a way to see the bag in natural light as well?  Sometimes that helps narrowing down shades of blue too!



Thank you!
I asked for more photos in natural light but no response yet 
She says it’s blue jean Epsom but it’s obviously Clemence. I wondered if the T stamp narrows it down.


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## okiern1981

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you!
> I asked for more photos in natural light but no response yet
> She says it’s blue jean Epsom but it’s obviously Clemence. I wondered if the T stamp narrows it down.



I’m pretty sure the T stamp will help!  It’s not blue Jean, and certainly isn’t epsom!  I suspect, like you it’s Atoll


----------



## nicole0612

okiern1981 said:


> I’m pretty sure the T stamp will help!  It’s not blue Jean, and certainly isn’t epsom!  I suspect, like you it’s Atoll



Thank you 
I will also update if I get more photos.


----------



## lara0112

Hello more knowledgeable H lovers can you please ID the leather? Colour is graphite I assume. It is a H GAO, 

I think it is fjord? TIA


----------



## okiern1981

lara0112 said:


> Hello more knowledgeable H lovers can you please ID the leather? Colour is graphite I assume. It is a H GAO,
> 
> I think it is fjord? TIA



I’m thinking Togo.


----------



## lara0112

okiern1981 said:


> I’m thinking Togo.



Smaller grain? The veins threw me off but of course Togo also has veins. Thanks!


----------



## okiern1981

That’s my thoughts!


----------



## Zagato

Hi everyone, can anyone identify what type of Hermes bag this is please? It was given to my late mother in the 1950s and is quite small, about 20cms x 16cms. I would also be interested to know what people think it might be worth as I am considering selling it. All assistance gratefully received, thanks!


----------



## golconda

Have never seen that one.  It is quite old, judging from the stamp. And the leather is unfamiliar.  Hope someone can enlighten us.


----------



## tannfran

lara0112 said:


> Hello more knowledgeable H lovers can you please ID the leather? Colour is graphite I assume. It is a H GAO,
> 
> I think it is fjord? TIA



Looks like fjord.   Think many Gaos were made in this leather.  It’s really pretty.


----------



## lara0112

tannfran said:


> Looks like fjord.   Think many Gaos were made in this leather.  It’s really pretty.


I will buy it either way but would be so so happy if it were Fjord! thanks dear!


----------



## arcsales

Can someone help me with this wallet?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/252594387511?ViewItem=&item=252594387511

I can't find it anywhere online. I think it looks like etain but I'm not sure. Seller has great ratings but again, I can't find anything.


----------



## tannfran

lara0112 said:


> I will buy it either way but would be so so happy if it were Fjord! thanks dear!



You’re very welcome. GAO is a fabulous bag.  Enjoy.


----------



## bababebi

lara0112 said:


> Hello more knowledgeable H lovers can you please ID the leather? Colour is graphite I assume. It is a H GAO,
> 
> I think it is fjord? TIA


Togo.


----------



## lara0112

bababebi said:


> Togo.



Thanks dear - coming from you, it is settled then - appreciate your response


----------



## arcsales

What color is this? They say Ultraviolet and anemone but it doesn't look like anemone. Can you help?


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## okiern1981

arcsales said:


> What color is this? They say Ultraviolet and anemone but it doesn't look like anemone. Can you help?



Tosca maybe?


----------



## thyme

arcsales said:


> What color is this? They say Ultraviolet and anemone but it doesn't look like anemone. Can you help?



looks like iris to me.


----------



## QuelleFromage

arcsales said:


> What color is this? They say Ultraviolet and anemone but it doesn't look like anemone. Can you help?


Looks like Iris and Tosca to me.


----------



## Summerof89

What leather is this? I’m terrible at identifying leathers TIA


----------



## QuelleFromage

Summerof89 said:


> What leather is this? I’m terrible at identifying leathers TIA
> 
> View attachment 4040434


Looks like Togo to me. It's Gold. Gold in Clemence has a slightly different tone.


----------



## ManilaMama

(Dear Mods, I searched and could not find an “ID this Hermes” nor “Identify this Hermes” thread so I hope this is ok. If not, kindly move to the proper place. Thank you!)

EDIT TO ADD: omg so sorry. NOW that I posted this I saw the stickies tab on top for ID!! Gah!!! So sorry! I’m on the app and it’s so tricky! Mods please move!! Sigh—-

Can someone kindly ID color and size and model etc so that I can write it on post it’s and stick it all over my vanity so I can start saving up for this beautiful bag!!!! It may take forever but if I work towards it, one day I’ll have one too!!!!

I saw this on YouTube. It’s Roxy Sowlaty’s pink Kelly. 

First shots are screen caps so sorry it’s not clear. But it may give indication of size. 
One shot (denim jacket) is her friend holding it. And last shot is a photo I found on Google or her holding it. I assume it’s the same? THANKS!








I have never felt this kind of butterflies before. I never even wanted an Hermes bag but this is making my heart SINNNNNGGGGGGG. Color and size and everything! Haha.


----------



## joleenzy

This is Roxy Sowlaty, I asked her on IG I hope for a reply to share it with u! [emoji173]️


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## chicinthecity777

ManilaMama said:


> (Dear Mods, I searched and could not find an “ID this Hermes” nor “Identify this Hermes” thread so I hope this is ok. If not, kindly move to the proper place. Thank you!)
> 
> EDIT TO ADD: omg so sorry. NOW that I posted this I saw the stickies tab on top for ID!! Gah!!! So sorry! I’m on the app and it’s so tricky! Mods please move!! Sigh—-
> 
> Can someone kindly ID color and size and model etc so that I can write it on post it’s and stick it all over my vanity so I can start saving up for this beautiful bag!!!! It may take forever but if I work towards it, one day I’ll have one too!!!!
> 
> I saw this on YouTube. It’s Roxy Sowlaty’s pink Kelly.
> 
> First shots are screen caps so sorry it’s not clear. But it may give indication of size.
> One shot (denim jacket) is her friend holding it. And last shot is a photo I found on Google or her holding it. I assume it’s the same? THANKS!
> 
> View attachment 4041522
> 
> View attachment 4041523
> View attachment 4041524
> View attachment 4041525
> 
> 
> I have never felt this kind of butterflies before. I never even wanted an Hermes bag but this is making my heart SINNNNNGGGGGGG. Color and size and everything! Haha.


It's just a few thread above this in the stickie section. 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/please-id-what-color-size-leather-design-is-this.943439/


----------



## calexandre

Zagato said:


> Hi everyone, can anyone identify what type of Hermes bag this is please? It was given to my late mother in the 1950s and is quite small, about 20cms x 16cms. I would also be interested to know what people think it might be worth as I am considering selling it. All assistance gratefully received, thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4026957
> View attachment 4026957
> View attachment 4026959
> View attachment 4026962
> View attachment 4026963



Hmm, it looks like the sibling of the Sac Princesse (see here for an example). I've never seen anything like that textile in a bag from the era indicated by that stamp, nor have I seen palladium hardware on a bag that age, but I certainly haven't seen every vintage bag combo out there. If you're interested in selling it at auction, Artcurial would be the place I'd go to verify its authenticity and determine its value. They have a lot of expertise in older bags in particular.


----------



## ManilaMama

queenlene said:


> This is Roxy Sowlaty, I asked her on IG I hope for a reply to share it with u! [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Thanks sooo much! I hope she replies too! Let me know! I will meditate on it everyday haha. One day I will get there! This is now my HG!!


----------



## nicole0612

ManilaMama said:


> Thanks sooo much! I hope she replies too! Let me know! I will meditate on it everyday haha. One day I will get there! This is now my HG!!



My best guess is magnolia K28


----------



## Notorious Pink

nicole0612 said:


> My best guess is magnolia K28



Agreed. PHW retourne.....cant see the leather well enough to tell, could be swift or evercolor?


----------



## ManilaMama

nicole0612 said:


> My best guess is magnolia K28





BBC said:


> Agreed. PHW retourne.....cant see the leather well enough to tell, could be swift or evercolor?



I’m writing these all down. Yay! Thank you!!

I thought it was rose poupre but you guys are the experts!!! It’s so beautiful


----------



## thelittleone

Can someone identify this Hermes design? It has a Faco style flap and definitely vintage. The handle was detached from age. 
I can only find a "12" stamp on it


----------



## QuelleFromage

thelittleone said:


> View attachment 4053318
> View attachment 4053319
> 
> Can someone identify this Hermes design? It has a Faco style flap and definitely vintage. The handle was detached from age.
> I can only find a "12" stamp on it


I haven't seen this one...looks a little like the Dolly upside down and a little like the Palonnier. I'm sure someone here will know. Pretty bag.


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## lara0112

bababebi said:


> Togo.


hello dear, can you also confirm that the colour is graphite? thanks a lot in advance


----------



## Yatan

Hi, does one of you know if this is a vintage Hermes bag? It is a round model and the leather could be courchevel. Any information is welcome [emoji1317]


----------



## okiern1981

Yatan said:


> Hi, does one of you know if this is a vintage Hermes bag? It is a round model and the leather could be courchevel. Any information is welcome [emoji1317]
> View attachment 4073003
> View attachment 4073004



The bag is called Ile de shiki. It looks like it might be courchavel to me, or maybe veau graine lisse


----------



## Sic_Sic

Hello [emoji1309] 

Saw this bag posted on the Palo Alto new store opening thread. Can someone please help identify and possibly give more info about this bag? 
TIA


----------



## Toscana12

Can anyone ID the specifics of this bag? Is it a Kelly Retourne 40 in Tabac? Natural? Something else? Do you think that’s epsom leather?

Thanks for any help you can provide!!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Toscana12 said:


> Can anyone ID the specifics of this bag? Is it a Kelly Retourne 40 in Tabac? Natural? Something else? Do you think that’s epsom leather?
> 
> Thanks for any help you can provide!!


It's gold. Looks like a 35 to me. Can't see the grain to tell what leather but doesn't fall like Epsom nor does it look like Barenia.


----------



## Toscana12

Thanks quellefromage! 

Do you think it might be swift??


----------



## momasaurus

Toscana12 said:


> Can anyone ID the specifics of this bag? Is it a Kelly Retourne 40 in Tabac? Natural? Something else? Do you think that’s epsom leather?
> 
> Thanks for any help you can provide!!


Might be swift? Ooops just saw your next post.
But contrast stitching?


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Sic_Sic said:


> Hello [emoji1309]
> 
> Saw this bag posted on the Palo Alto new store opening thread. Can someone please help identify and possibly give more info about this bag?
> TIA
> 
> View attachment 4074744


Could this be the new Picol bag? I remember reading something about similar version of a Picotin coming sometime this year. Was in the SMS back from podium thread


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Can anyone help to identify which H colours these may be? They were the freebie mini Petit H I received.


----------



## GLX

Raison and sapphire?  Just a guess.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Toscana12 said:


> Thanks quellefromage!
> 
> Do you think it might be swift??


Yes! Could be swift. The contrast stitch indicates Gold and Swift DOES fall like that


----------



## Rouge H

I do believe that it is Swift


----------



## pretty99

Sic_Sic said:


> Hello [emoji1309]
> 
> Saw this bag posted on the Palo Alto new store opening thread. Can someone please help identify and possibly give more info about this bag?
> TIA
> 
> View attachment 4074744


this bag is called Licol, comes in long shoulder strap in smaller size and short strap in bigger size.


----------



## Amsy116

Hello dear TPFers,

My friend and I have been wondering for awhile now what leather this Kelly is - it’s from 2007 and my friend never bothered to ask what specific leather it was when she got it.  At one point (soon after she purchased it) a SA from a different store said that the leather was probably togo.

However, when compared to my togo bags the grain seems bigger and flatter, and the leather also seems to be not as matte.  I guess it’s possible that the leather *is*, in fact, togo, but just with plenty of wear and tear over the past decade? (This bag was used quite frequently!) My togo purses are fairly new so it’s difficult to compare in that sense.

Here are some photos, both with and without flash:

















Not sure if the photo quality is good enough so that you can see easily, but here is a comparison with an Etoupe togo - you can see that the togo looks a lot more "matte," and the grain is a lot smaller.




And below is a photo compared with Barenia Faubourg on the left (my friend's mystery leather Kelly on the right):





As you can see from the photos, the bag definitely has some slouch to it.
I'm guessing it's either Clemence or maybe Fjord?  Does anyone have any ideas?  Thank you in advance!


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## PurseOnFleek

GLX said:


> Raison and sapphire?  Just a guess.


Agree with you on raisin but the Blues are always very tricky! You may be right on that too though its not dark enough to be indigo or neut nor bright Enough to be electric and not a neon kind of blue either.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Amsy116 said:


> Hello dear TPFers,
> 
> My friend and I have been wondering for awhile now what leather this Kelly is - it’s from 2007 and my friend never bothered to ask what specific leather it was when she got it.  At one point (soon after she purchased it) a SA from a different store said that the leather was probably togo.
> 
> However, when compared to my togo bags the grain seems bigger and flatter, and the leather also seems to be not as matte.  I guess it’s possible that the leather *is*, in fact, togo, but just with plenty of wear and tear over the past decade? (This bag was used quite frequently!) My togo purses are fairly new so it’s difficult to compare in that sense.
> 
> Here are some photos, both with and without flash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if the photo quality is good enough so that you can see easily, but here is a comparison with an Etoupe togo - you can see that the togo looks a lot more "matte," and the grain is a lot smaller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And below is a photo compared with Barenia Faubourg on the left (my friend's mystery leather Kelly on the right):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see from the photos, the bag definitely has some slouch to it.
> I'm guessing it's either Clemence or maybe Fjord?  Does anyone have any ideas?  Thank you in advance!



Clemence. A wonderful leather.


----------



## okiern1981

PurseOnFleek said:


> Agree with you on raisin but the Blues are always very tricky! You may be right on that too though its not dark enough to be indigo or neut nor bright Enough to be electric and not a neon kind of blue either.



Maybe bleu de prusse?


----------



## PurseOnFleek

okiern1981 said:


> Maybe bleu de prusse?


Thankyou! Think bleu de prusse has more of a colvert (sea green) blue tone but this is definitely a true blue or blue leaning slightly purple


----------



## QuelleFromage

PurseOnFleek said:


> Can anyone help to identify which H colours these may be? They were the freebie mini Petit H I received.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4080723
> View attachment 4080724


Raisin, Bleu Saphir? The blue is almost dark enough to be Encre. Saphir chevre here:


----------



## Amsy116

QuelleFromage said:


> Clemence. A wonderful leather.


Thank you, QuelleFromage!


----------



## Sic_Sic

PurseOnFleek said:


> Could this be the new Picol bag? I remember reading something about similar version of a Picotin coming sometime this year. Was in the SMS back from podium thread



Thank you!!!!


----------



## Sic_Sic

pretty99 said:


> this bag is called Licol, comes in long shoulder strap in smaller size and short strap in bigger size.



Thank you very much. Hopefully I will get to see it irl soon.


----------



## thelittleone

Can someone tell me anything about this bag? I mostly would like to know the type of leather it is. Thank you!


----------



## nicole0612

thelittleone said:


> Can someone tell me anything about this bag? I mostly would like to know the type of leather it is. Thank you!
> View attachment 4090663
> View attachment 4090664
> View attachment 4090665



Ardennes?


----------



## dyyong

HI, need help to identify this Vespa year made. It's 1996? Or 2014?? What color is the leather? Thank you!!


----------



## tannfran

dyyong said:


> View attachment 4091156
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HI, need help to identify this Vespa year made. It's 1996? Or 2014?? What color is the leather? Thank you!!



Barenia.  1996


----------



## dyyong

tannfran said:


> Barenia.  1996


THANK YOU!!


----------



## okiern1981

dyyong said:


> View attachment 4091156
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HI, need help to identify this Vespa year made. It's 1996? Or 2014?? What color is the leather? Thank you!!



The color is fauve.  The leather is Barenia. Year is 1996


----------



## dyyong

okiern1981 said:


> The color is fauve.  The leather is Barenia. Year is 1996


Thank you


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## ichimatsu

Can anyone identify the color and leather of this bag: http://www.sandipointe.com/im/bags/hermes-kelly-bag-10.jpg
The leather looks like Togo?
TIA


----------



## Rouge H

Looks like Etoupe on my screen


----------



## okiern1981

Rouge H said:


> Looks like Etoupe on my screen



That’s what I think too


----------



## ichimatsu

Rouge H said:


> Looks like Etoupe on my screen





okiern1981 said:


> That’s what I think too



Thanks, I actually thought so as well (because of the contrast stitching) but somehow it looks lighter than etoupe usually looks. Maybe it's just the light?


----------



## okiern1981

ichimatsu said:


> Thanks, I actually thought so as well (because of the contrast stitching) but somehow it looks lighter than etoupe usually looks. Maybe it's just the light?



It likely is the lighting.  I agree also with your assessment that it’s Togo as well.


----------



## lindaw

I wasn't sure if this is the right place to ask or if this should go in the vintage styles thread. As the latter seems to be mostly for reference and I didn't see the name for this bag in there, though, I figured I would ask here - hope that's ok! Below is my newest vintage purchase and I'd love to know the name of this bag or any other information about it that anyone here may have. I've seen pictures of this style once or twice before but never with any name or other information listed. It measures 24cm across and the date stamp is circle Y so mid-nineties. The longer strap detaches so it can be carried as a hand bag or shoulder (or crossbody) bag. Probably my new favourite day-to-night for this reason!

I hope someone here may know more about it. Thanks!!


----------



## bunnycat

lindaw said:


> I wasn't sure if this is the right place to ask or if this should go in the vintage styles thread. As the latter seems to be mostly for reference and I didn't see the name for this bag in there, though, I figured I would ask here - hope that's ok! Below is my newest vintage purchase and I'd love to know the name of this bag or any other information about it that anyone here may have. I've seen pictures of this style once or twice before but never with any name or other information listed. It measures 24cm across and the date stamp is circle Y so mid-nineties. The longer strap detaches so it can be carried as a hand bag or shoulder (or crossbody) bag. Probably my new favourite day-to-night for this reason!
> 
> I hope someone here may know more about it. Thanks!!
> 
> View attachment 4112586
> View attachment 4112587



I have the Toile version of this and I'd love to know the name too. The closest reference I have been able to find is I once saw it called a "Camail" and I do know there was a small leather pochette that had the horse head logo on it produced that was called "Pochette Jockey" and I don't know if the name carried over to the larger bag or not.

Mine is from the early 80's so it seems they had a short run of production in a few materials before being phased out.

Congrats! I love this leather version!


----------



## lindaw

bunnycat said:


> I have the Toile version of this and I'd love to know the name too. The closest reference I have been able to find is I once saw it called a "Camail" and I do know there was a small leather pochette that had the horse head logo on it produced that was called "Pochette Jockey" and I don't know if the name carried over to the larger bag or not.
> 
> Mine is from the early 80's so it seems they had a short run of production in a few materials before being phased out.
> 
> Congrats! I love this leather version!



Thanks!! A toile version sounds heavenly - would you have a picture of it?

I'm going to google the Pochette Jockey!

I have to admit when I first saw my bag in photos (I bought her online) I was not entirely sure as the style seems quite understated. But now that I have her sitting here I'm impressed with how cute she is and can't wait to take her on a night out


----------



## bunnycat

Here it is. The leather is white with toile front, back and strap. Surprisingly easy to keep clean as the toile is the main part that contacts anything and I can clean that with a Mr Clean Magic Eraser. Now that I know they made one up in to the 90's, it may be possible if someone has a Super Catalogue from that year to find the name of it. I haven't seen any Super Catalogues from the early 80's.





same set up inside as yours.


----------



## essiedub

bunnycat said:


> Here it is. The leather is white with toile front, back and strap. Surprisingly easy to keep clean as the toile is the main part that contacts anything and I can clean that with a Mr Clean Magic Eraser. Now that I know they made one up in to the 90's, it may be possible if someone has a Super Catalogue from that year to find the name of it. I haven't seen any Super Catalogues from the early 80's.
> 
> View attachment 4112663
> 
> 
> 
> same set up inside as yours.
> View attachment 4112665




Really cute! I’d no idea that toile was carefree..good to know. Is it lighter than leather?


----------



## lindaw

bunnycat said:


> Here it is. The leather is white with toile front, back and strap. Surprisingly easy to keep clean as the toile is the main part that contacts anything and I can clean that with a Mr Clean Magic Eraser. Now that I know they made one up in to the 90's, it may be possible if someone has a Super Catalogue from that year to find the name of it. I haven't seen any Super Catalogues from the early 80's.
> 
> View attachment 4112663
> 
> 
> 
> same set up inside as yours.
> View attachment 4112665



Gorgeous!! I don't have anything in toile and am happy to hear it is so easy to keep clean. I'd love something in toile for the summer, especially love the combination of white leather and toile like your bag, it's stunning. I will have to keep a look out for something now.

I like your Twilly on it, too! I've used a Twilly on my Kelly but had not thought about using one with this bag as the top strap is quite short. However I love the look of it!

Could I ask you, does your bag have a section were the strap as it were has a little overlap? Mine has this and I'm not sure if the bag had this originally - I imagine it probably didn't. It looks as though someone either shortened the strap or had some damage repaired at some point. It doesn't bother me in the least as it's well done, but was wondering if it was like that originally.

Thanks again for all the information!


----------



## bunnycat

essiedub said:


> Really cute! I’d no idea that toile was carefree..good to know. Is it lighter than leather?



Not quite carefree, but definitely not a nightmare. As opposed to getting something on leather, which would then be hard to clean, the toile cleans quickly and easily if I get a little dirt on it. It is made from the same material as fire hose, and not coated like some of the older toile Garden Party bags, so it is quite sturdy....If unlined, it is lighter than leather. I have a toile/leather Evelyne as well, and it is pretty light (and also easy to clean).



lindaw said:


> Gorgeous!! I don't have anything in toile and am happy to hear it is so easy to keep clean. I'd love something in toile for the summer, especially love the combination of white leather and toile like your bag, it's stunning. I will have to keep a look out for something now.
> 
> I like your Twilly on it, too! I've used a Twilly on my Kelly but had not thought about using one with this bag as the top strap is quite short. However I love the look of it!
> 
> Could I ask you, does your bag have a section were the strap as it were has a little overlap? Mine has this and I'm not sure if the bag had this originally - I imagine it probably didn't. It looks as though someone either shortened the strap or had some damage repaired at some point. It doesn't bother me in the least as it's well done, but was wondering if it was like that originally.
> 
> Thanks again for all the information!



I do think that is the way they were made. I'd have to pull it out and look, but if what I think you are talking about is on the strap, then mine is that way too.


----------



## lindaw

bunnycat said:


> I do think that is the way they were made. I'd have to pull it out and look, but if what I think you are talking about is on the strap, then mine is that way too.



Oh brilliant, that is good to know! Yes it is on the strap. As it looks really well done on mine I figured even if it did not have that originally, it looks like something that could have been done by H, whether as a repair or for some other reason. But it's even better if that is how they were made!


----------



## essiedub

bunnycat said:


> Not quite carefree, but definitely not a nightmare. As opposed to getting something on leather, which would then be hard to clean, the toile cleans quickly and easily if I get a little dirt on it. It is made from the same material as fire hose, and not coated like some of the older toile Garden Party bags, so it is quite sturdy....If unlined, it is lighter than leather. I have a toile/leather Evelyne as well, and it is pretty light (and also easy to clean).
> 
> 
> 
> I do think that is the way they were made. I'd have to pull it out and look, but if what I think you are talking about is on the strap, then mine is that way too.




Thanks *bunnycat*! I think I’ll have to look for something in toile! There’s something about it that I just like!


----------



## SuperSingal

hi all,

I came across a Hermes birkin 25 in chevre blue electric in a pre-owned shop and was very tempted.

i tried looking online for the same spec. birkin 25 in electric blue chevre but i can only find blue electric in togo and clemance. 

does anyone knows if Hermes actually produces birkin in chevre blue electric? 

thanks


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## okiern1981

SuperSingal said:


> hi all,
> 
> I came across a Hermes birkin 25 in chevre blue electric in a pre-owned shop and was very tempted.
> 
> i tried looking online for the same spec. birkin 25 in electric blue chevre but i can only find blue electric in togo and clemance.
> 
> does anyone knows if Hermes actually produces birkin in chevre blue electric?
> 
> thanks



It could’ve been bleu sapphir.  In chèvre it looks very similar to BE.  Did you happen to snap a pic?


----------



## ek9977

Does anyone know what colour this might be? It looks rather blue/green/grey?


----------



## amstevens714

Hi all!

Curious if anyone knows what color this might be? It’s a green with palladium hardware I think?

Thank you for any help!


----------



## okiern1981

ek9977 said:


> Does anyone know what colour this might be? It looks rather blue/green/grey?



Looks like blue agate to me.


----------



## okiern1981

amstevens714 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Curious if anyone knows what color this might be? It’s a green with palladium hardware I think?
> 
> Thank you for any help!



Maybe bambou?


----------



## amstevens714

okiern1981 said:


> Maybe bambou?



You are so kind to respond. I thought that too but since posting I found out that it seems it’s from 2012? Could it be bambou from then?

Btw - your little baby in your avatar reminds me so much of my late dog (the white one in my avatar). What breed is yours?


----------



## ek9977

okiern1981 said:


> Looks like blue agate to me.


Thanks....


----------



## bagidiotic

ek9977 said:


> Does anyone know what colour this might be? It looks rather blue/green/grey?


Looks like blue orage from my screen


----------



## bagidiotic

amstevens714 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Curious if anyone knows what color this might be? It’s a green with palladium hardware I think?
> 
> Thank you for any help!


Menthe  possibly


----------



## okiern1981

amstevens714 said:


> You are so kind to respond. I thought that too but since posting I found out that it seems it’s from 2012? Could it be bambou from then?
> 
> Btw - your little baby in your avatar reminds me so much of my late dog (the white one in my avatar). What breed is yours?



It could be Menthe as bagidiotic has suggested.  
Mo is a Pom.  She’s my baby.


----------



## QuelleFromage

ek9977 said:


> Does anyone know what colour this might be? It looks rather blue/green/grey?


Looks like bleu orage to me, what year?


----------



## amstevens714

bagidiotic said:


> Menthe  possibly



Thank you so much! Very kind of you to respond


----------



## amstevens714

okiern1981 said:


> It could be Menthe as bagidiotic has suggested.
> Mo is a Pom.  She’s my baby.



Thank you again so much! 

Mine was definitely chihuahua and then I think Pom or pap. Maybe all . Best personality. Your baby is very cute.


----------



## ek9977

QuelleFromage said:


> Looks like bleu orage to me, what year?


Thanks... will need to ascertain the year. It's been a pain trying to track down the receipt!


----------



## MAGJES

Is this Togo?


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## Notorious Pink

MAGJES said:


> Is this Togo?



Looks like some very light veining on the back?


----------



## Notorious Pink

bagidiotic said:


> Menthe  possibly



I agree. If it’s not Bambou (which is yellower), it’s Menthe (more blue undertones).

Found this comparison photo posted in another thread - menthe vs bambou. Honestly, the Evelyne posted does look more like Bambou, but if the year is wrong then Menthe it is!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Duplicate, sorry.


----------



## Notorious Pink

bagidiotic said:


> Looks like blue orage from my screen





QuelleFromage said:


> Looks like bleu orage to me, what year?





ek9977 said:


> Thanks... will need to ascertain the year. It's been a pain trying to track down the receipt!



Do you have the original receipt? I agree it could be bleu orage, depending on the year and other things.


----------



## MAGJES

BBC said:


> Looks like some very light veining on the back?


That’s what I thought too. I have trouble telling the difference between Togo and Clemence at times.


----------



## Notorious Pink

MAGJES said:


> That’s what I thought too. I have trouble telling the difference between Togo and Clemence at times.



They are very similar. If there is veining at all, it’s togo. Also, clemence has larger grains, but if someone is not familiar with the texture of togo it would be hard to tell. [emoji254][emoji254][emoji254]


----------



## Washingtonian18

Hi guys,

I’m not sure if this is the right thread to ask, but I recently saw a picture of what was described as an Hermes bag. The bag is not for sale anymore, but I’d love to find another one in that style. I’m assuming it’s vintage and searched any keyword I could think of and couldn’t find it. Do any of you know what the bag is called and what time period it was made?


----------



## Rouge H

I don’t believe it’s authentic.


Washingtonian18 said:


> View attachment 4135304
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I’m not sure if this is the right thread to ask, but I recently saw a picture of what was described as an Hermes bag. The bag is not for sale anymore, but I’d love to find another one in that style. I’m assuming it’s vintage and searched any keyword I could think of and couldn’t find it. Do any of you know what the bag is called and what time period it was made?


----------



## Washingtonian18

Rouge H said:


> I don’t believe it’s authentic.



That really helps, and explains why I couldn’t find it anywhere. Thank you so much for clarifying!


----------



## Rouge H

You’re welcome


----------



## papertiger

amstevens714 said:


> You are so kind to respond. I thought that too but since posting I found out that it seems it’s from 2012? Could it be bambou from then?
> 
> Btw - your little baby in your avatar reminds me so much of my late dog (the white one in my avatar). What breed is yours?



I bought my Bambou bag 2014 but it had already been around a while


amstevens714 said:


> You are so kind to respond. I thought that too but since posting I found out that it seems it’s from 2012? Could it be bambou from then?
> 
> Btw - your little baby in your avatar reminds me so much of my late dog (the white one in my avatar). What breed is yours?



Bambou was part of SS14


----------



## amstevens714

papertiger said:


> I bought my Bambou bag 2014 but it had already been around a while
> 
> 
> Bambou was part of SS14



Hi Papertiger! You travel in this thread also  ?? It has been confirmed as menthe. Thank you so much for the help dear! ❤️


----------



## bzgv2017

Hi guys

Can anyone help identify the color of this Kelly? It’s been puzzling me for quite sometime. Looks like Gris M but the there’s the contrast stitching... maybe it’s a SO?  My other guess is etoupe under a cool color lighting.


----------



## bagidiotic

bzgv2017 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Can anyone help identify the color of this Kelly? It’s been puzzling me for quite sometime. Looks like Gris M but the there’s the contrast stitching... maybe it’s a SO?  My other guess is etoupe under a cool color lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4138299


Etoupe


----------



## galliano_girl

Hi! I have a dress from Les Leopards collection, maybe anybody knows what  price could be for this? Because I want to sell it and have no idea about even approximately, it was a gift


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## ytro_na_more

Hello everyone,

Could anyone help me with this colour dilemma, please. Not so long ago I've purchased Kelly in what I thought was chevre rouge vif. The bag has K stamp, 2007. Later on I got my hands on B35(g stamp 2003) in buffalo which now I believe is indeed in Rouge Vif. Which made me realise that I was wrong about Kelly colour and it is Vermillion. Or I am completely wrong about both colours. Unfortunately, I can't compare them by insides due to buffalo being lined in buffalo and not chevre.
Attaching photos. I apologise for my hand but that was the only way I could take away the wrong hue on photos.
The Kelly still looks way more orange to me in some of these photos than it actually is. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## okiern1981

ytro_na_more said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Could anyone help me with this colour dilemma, please. Not so long ago I've purchased Kelly in what I thought was chevre rouge vif. The bag has K stamp, 2007. Later on I got my hands on B35(g stamp 2003) in buffalo which now I believe is indeed in Rouge Vif. Which made me realise that I was wrong about Kelly colour and it is Vermillion. Or I am completely wrong about both colours. Unfortunately, I can't compare them by insides due to buffalo being lined in buffalo and not chevre.
> Attaching photos. I apologise for my hand but that was the only way I could take away the wrong hue on photos.
> The Kelly still looks way more orange to me in some of these photos than it actually is.
> Thanks in advance!
> View attachment 4151161
> View attachment 4151174
> View attachment 4151172
> View attachment 4151175
> View attachment 4151176



The Kelly looks like Coq de Roche to me...


----------



## ytro_na_more

okiern1981 said:


> The Kelly looks like Coq de Roche to me...


Thanks alot, I believe however Coq de Roche has a contrast stitch, hasn't it? Or atleast much darker red. Mine has a bright pinkish one.


----------



## honeynutcheerio

Hey everyone!
I was wondering if someone could help me identify what bag this is? I found it on an Instagram post, and according to the comments, it's might be Hermès (though I'm not sure since someone said otherwise on a different thread on TPF). For more details, since the photo isn't the best quality, the bag has a silver chain strap, and the color looks to be similar to the Hermès "blue electric crocodile". I am definitely not an expert on Hermès bags, so I apologize if I got anything wrong! Any and all help would be really appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Notorious Pink

honeynutcheerio said:


> Hey everyone!
> I was wondering if someone could help me identify what bag this is? I found it on an Instagram post, and according to the comments, it's might be Hermès (though I'm not sure since someone said otherwise on a different thread on TPF). For more details, since the photo isn't the best quality, the bag has a silver chain strap, and the color looks to be similar to the Hermès "blue electric crocodile". I am definitely not an expert on Hermès bags, so I apologize if I got anything wrong! Any and all help would be really appreciated, thanks!
> 
> View attachment 4151536
> View attachment 4151535



So fake it hurts my eyeballs.


----------



## Rouge H

BBC said:


> So fake it hurts my eyeballs.


----------



## honeynutcheerio

BBC said:


> So fake it hurts my eyeballs.


Oh boy that’s awkward because this is from an Instagrammer that I follow who tends flaunt how authentic and rich she is... EEK. I had automatically assumed it was real but I guess I’m wrong! 

But even if it is fake, what bag is it a fake of?


----------



## Notorious Pink

honeynutcheerio said:


> Oh boy that’s awkward because this is from an Instagrammer that I follow who tends flaunt how authentic and rich she is... EEK. I had automatically assumed it was real but I guess I’m wrong!
> 
> But even if it is fake, what bag is it a fake of?



Hermès does not make anything I know of that looks like this.


----------



## Keren16

honeynutcheerio said:


> Oh boy that’s awkward because this is from an Instagrammer that I follow who tends flaunt how authentic and rich she is... EEK. I had automatically assumed it was real but I guess I’m wrong!
> 
> But even if it is fake, what bag is it a fake of?



Be careful of those that flaunt
Those that say don't have
Those that have say in a tasteful way or do not say


----------



## Luv n bags

honeynutcheerio said:


> Hey everyone!
> I was wondering if someone could help me identify what bag this is? I found it on an Instagram post, and according to the comments, it's might be Hermès (though I'm not sure since someone said otherwise on a different thread on TPF). For more details, since the photo isn't the best quality, the bag has a silver chain strap, and the color looks to be similar to the Hermès "blue electric crocodile". I am definitely not an expert on Hermès bags, so I apologize if I got anything wrong! Any and all help would be really appreciated, thanks!
> 
> View attachment 4151536
> View attachment 4151535



I think this is a pretty bag.  Regardless of the brand.


----------



## juzluvpink

Dear all,

Appreciate if someone can help me ID this blue on the Bolide:


A close up of the Blue Bolide (supposedly Togo and not Clemence) against my Blue Indigo Negonda GP



This is how the blue looks against my black dress.

I know this is a stamp M (2009) bag.

Thanks!


----------



## papertiger

@honeynutcheerio  welcome to tPF and the Hermes forum. Please read through our reference section to familiarise yourself to current and vintage styles and you will get a feel for Hermes history and craft. Members here are the _most_ knowledgeable  anywhere, even H employees have trouble keeping up, you will find a wealth of info.


----------



## Notorious Pink

juzluvpink said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Appreciate if someone can help me ID this blue on the Bolide:
> View attachment 4151999
> 
> A close up of the Blue Bolide (supposedly Togo and not Clemence) against my Blue Indigo Negonda GP
> 
> View attachment 4152000
> 
> This is how the blue looks against my black dress.
> 
> I know this is a stamp M (2009) bag.
> 
> Thanks!



Does anyone else think it’s Blue Nuit?


----------



## QuelleFromage

BBC said:


> Does anyone else think it’s Blue Nuit?


Could be! My BN bags never look as bright as the corner of the second photo, but that is the closest I can get....


----------



## QuelleFromage

honeynutcheerio said:


> Oh boy that’s awkward because this is from an Instagrammer that I follow who tends flaunt how authentic and rich she is... EEK. I had automatically assumed it was real but I guess I’m wrong!
> 
> But even if it is fake, what bag is it a fake of?


Off topic (I promise to return to topic immediately) I'd love to know which Instagram account.....


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## juzluvpink

QuelleFromage said:


> Could be! My BN bags never look as bright as the corner of the second photo, but that is the closest I can get....



Was Blue Nuit introduced in around 2009?

The reseller had a closer look at the grains and believed it could be Clemence w very fine grains

How about Blue de Malte or Blue de Abysse?


----------



## juzluvpink

Collected the bag. Here is a picture of her in full glory. No filters. Taken using iPhone 7+ portrait mode


Stamp on bag M U.37

View attachment 4153032

Close up of the leather.

Appreciate if any kind soul could ID the blue and leather (Togo or Clemence) for me.

Thanks!


----------



## juzluvpink

Sorry the pix doesn’t seem to be showing properly.
Close up of the grains on the Blue Bolide. The seller originally thought it was Togo but after close examination she thinks it is very fine grained Clemence.


----------



## Rouge H

The grain looks exactly like the grain on my Bolide which is Clemence. I wonder if the color is Indigo Bleu.


----------



## juzluvpink

Rouge H said:


> The grain looks exactly like the grain on my Bolide which is Clemence. I wonder if the color is Indigo Bleu.





This is a comparison against Blue Indigo in Negonda leather.


----------



## Rouge H

I personally think it’s Indigo Bleu as I have a Kelly in Clemence and it looks the same. In the picture where you are holding it against your black dress it looks like some sort of Hermes store or reseller store they couldn’t assist you in identifying the leather/color?


----------



## Rouge H

Indigo


----------



## QuelleFromage

juzluvpink said:


> View attachment 4153034
> 
> Sorry the pix doesn’t seem to be showing properly.
> Close up of the grains on the Blue Bolide. The seller originally thought it was Togo but after close examination she thinks it is very fine grained Clemence.



From your photo I thought you were at a boutique and it would be a current color.

This is Clemence and I agree with Rouge H that it is probably Bleu Indigo. The bag is lovely.


----------



## juzluvpink

Thanks ladies. As it was a 2009 bag I wasn’t sure if Indigo was available back then. I was at a reseller’s showroom. Unfortunately there is no receipt and the owner do not know the color name.

If you see the bag in real life, it has a different vibe from the Blue Indigo GP I have. It could very well be due to the different leather I’m not sure.

The Bolide definitely looks blue. Unlike the BI GP whereby I have people mistaken it as black at first glance.

The reseller thinks it could be Blue de Prusse. I thot it could be Blue de Malte or maybe Blue de Abysse.


----------



## honeynutcheerio

QuelleFromage said:


> Off topic (I promise to return to topic immediately) I'd love to know which Instagram account.....


Sorry for replying so late (and please let me know if this isn’t allowed), but the Instagrammer is @missmangobutt


----------



## vuuduu

Dear ladies,

Just wondering that which size of these K? 32 or 35

Thank you.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Vanng said:


> Dear ladies,
> 
> Just wondering that which size of these K? 32 or 35
> 
> Thank you.


First looks like a 35 unless she's quite petite, the second looks like a 40.


----------



## vuuduu

QuelleFromage said:


> First looks like a 35 unless she's quite petite, the second looks like a 40.


Thank you so much QuelleFromage


----------



## ytro_na_more

vuuduu said:


> Dear ladies,
> 
> Just wondering that which size of these K? 32 or 35
> 
> Thank you.


I believe the second and third to be 35. Can't say about the first without seeing the bag in full, handle and all.


----------



## miumiumiucat

Hi! I got this vintage love from a japanese vintage shop but haven’t been able to confirm on the color with them. Looks to me like a Brique based on the picture from color library but still not sure. Could anyone offer some help here! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## jyyanks

Can you post additional pics?  its hard to tell with this one picture as sometimes colors look different depending on lighting, your screen settings etc..


----------



## periogirl28

From this pic, my guess is Brique Box.


----------



## bagidiotic

Brique


----------



## miumiumiucat

Thanks jyyanks, periogirl28, and bagidiotic!
 Adding more photos just in case.


----------



## HMuse

Brique


----------



## maplemoose

Definitely Braque in box leather with contrast stitching. Such a versatile bag. Congratulations


----------



## Rouge H

Lovely Brique Kelly..enjoy!


----------



## miumiumiucat

Thanks HMuse, maplemoose and Rouge H! 
Indeed a lovely bag! Gonna bring it to H for a spa soon.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Beautiful!


----------



## jyyanks

Beautiful brique box Kelly. Thanks for the additional pics.


----------



## ehy12

Oh Its So beautiful!!!


----------



## bobkat1991

Wowza!


----------



## allywchu1

Hi, does anyone know the name of this vintage bag? It seems to be a jewellery bag.


----------



## Rouge H

..


----------



## allywchu1

allywchu1 said:


> Hi, does anyone know the name of this vintage bag? It seems to be a jewellery bag.



Happen to see this photo in the vintage photo thread, probably the same bag.


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## Rouge H

allywchu1 said:


> Happen to see this photo in the vintage photo thread, probably the same bag.



It’s not the same bag, the bag pictured in the photo is an Attelle. The seller of the bag you pictured is unable to identify the bag? Are you the seller or purchaser?

https://www.antiques-delaval.com/en...g-vintage-genuine-leather-crocodile-20th.html


----------



## allywchu1

Rouge H said:


> It’s not the same bag, the bag pictured in the photo is an Attelle. The seller of the bag you pictured is unable to identify the bag? Are you the seller or purchaser?
> 
> https://www.antiques-delaval.com/en...g-vintage-genuine-leather-crocodile-20th.html



I’m neither, just someone interested in the history and the evolvement of the brand. The auction listing did not tell the design, just mentioning it is a jewellery bag. Thanks for identifying the Attelle.


----------



## jtothelo

Can someone help me ID the color combination/product code/anything for this Rodeo to give to my SA for her to keep a look out for it? (Please note that the string is different color from the saddle, most versions I see of this color combination, the string is the same color as the saddle. But I want this exact color combination)

Picture from Instagram user BB10lue.


----------



## QuelleFromage

jtothelo said:


> Can someone help me ID the color combination/product code/anything for this Rodeo to give to my SA for her to keep a look out for it? (Please note that the string is different color from the saddle, most versions I see of this color combination, the string is the same color as the saddle. But I want this exact color combination)
> 
> Picture from Instagram user BB10lue.


She's a member here and I believe her username is the same - not certain.


----------



## Anna Davis

Any idea on what color this is? Already thinking ahead toward a 25.


----------



## Joy2006

Hello,
Can anyone identify the leather of this bag?
Thanks in advance.
https://www.vestiairecollective.com...es/green-leather-hermes-handbag-6041323.shtml


----------



## Notorious Pink

Anna Davis said:


> View attachment 4176630
> 
> Any idea on what color this is? Already thinking ahead toward a 25.



Looks like Gris Perle in this lighting.


----------



## jyyanks

Anna Davis said:


> View attachment 4176630
> 
> Any idea on what color this is? Already thinking ahead toward a 25.



Not an expert but it looks like Gris T.


----------



## bagidiotic

Anna Davis said:


> View attachment 4176630
> 
> Any idea on what color this is? Already thinking ahead toward a 25.


Etoupe


----------



## Possum

error


----------



## Possum

jtothelo said:


> Can someone help me ID the color combination/product code/anything for this Rodeo to give to my SA for her to keep a look out for it? (Please note that the string is different color from the saddle, most versions I see of this color combination, the string is the same color as the saddle. But I want this exact color combination)
> 
> Picture from Instagram user BB10lue.


I have this Rodeo but I'm sorry I can't find the receipt. It is double sided - one side is Rose Shocking body/menthe mane/bleu electric saddle/ultraviolet string. Other side is yellow - either lime or souffre.


----------



## bababebi

bagidiotic said:


> Etoupe


Looks like the resins are black. Gris T in my opinion.


----------



## bagidiotic

bababebi said:


> Looks like the resins are black. Gris T in my opinion.


Reason being I saw white stitching 
Of coz you're the expertise


----------



## jtothelo

Possum said:


> I have this Rodeo but I'm sorry I can't find the receipt. It is double sided - one side is Rose Shocking body/menthe mane/bleu electric saddle/ultraviolet string. Other side is yellow - either lime or souffre.


Please let me know if you see it secondhand somewhere, this seems like it might be impossible to find


----------



## ssiell

Please help me identify which size,color ,leather type and model of evelyne is this bag?and the stain on the bag is a perfume stain, will hermes be able to remove it for me? 
thanks so much!


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## QuelleFromage

ssiell said:


> Please help me identify which size,color ,leather type and model of evelyne is this bag?and the stain on the bag is a perfume stain, will hermes be able to remove it for me?
> thanks so much!
> 
> View attachment 4179609
> View attachment 4179610
> View attachment 4179611
> View attachment 4179612
> View attachment 4179613
> View attachment 4179614
> View attachment 4179615



It's Epsom, looks like Anemone and a PM to me.  
I would not count on a stain like that coming out of Epsom, sad to say.


----------



## Birkin Babe

Hi everyone!
Was wondering if anyone can help me identify the leather and colour of my newly-acquired 35cm Kelly with gold hardware. The blindstamp is E.
It's definitely a blue hue but I'm not sure the exact Hermes name for it. In bright sunlight the blue is obvious. Without much light, it looks dark in colour.
As for the leather I think it's either Box or Chamonix but I can't really tell.
I bought it from a re-seller in Singapore. I'm lucky cos the previous owner hardly used it. Looking forward to hearing from you. Thank you and have a good day ahead.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Birkin Babe said:


> Hi everyone!
> Was wondering if anyone can help me identify the leather and colour of my newly-acquired 35cm Kelly with gold hardware. The blindstamp is E.
> It's definitely a blue hue but I'm not sure the exact Hermes name for it. In bright sunlight the blue is obvious. Without much light, it looks dark in colour.
> As for the leather I think it's either Box or Chamonix but I can't really tell.
> I bought it from a re-seller in Singapore. I'm lucky cos the previous owner hardly used it. Looking forward to hearing from you. Thank you and have a good day ahead.


That's Box. It looks like possibly Bleu de Prusse but I don't know if that was current in 2001 (is the blindstamp E in a square or just E?). Could be Bleu Marine and just the lighting making it look a little more green. I am sdure an expewrt will chime in. Pretty bag!


----------



## Birkin Babe

Thank you QuelleFromage. The E blindstamp is in a square.


----------



## Goodfrtune

Was wondering if anyone could tell me the name of this bag.
Thanks!


----------



## Meta

Clou Médor for Fall/Winter 2018 collection. If I'm not mistaken, the straps are removable, so that the bag can also be used as a clutch. There's also a version with chain straps, like the Verrou Minis.


----------



## art nouveau

Goodfrtune said:


> Was wondering if anyone could tell me the name of this bag.
> Thanks!
> View attachment 4181004


I also read this new bag is called Clou Medor mini bag,  It is part of Hermes 2018 Runway Fall Collection.  It comes in many leathers.  Some with metal studs.


----------



## Goodfrtune

weN84 said:


> Clou Médor for Fall/Winter 2018 collection. If I'm not mistaken, the straps are removable, so that the bag can also be used as a clutch. There's also a version with chain straps, like the Verrou Minis.



Thank you!


----------



## Goodfrtune

Duplicate post


----------



## Goodfrtune

art nouveau said:


> I also read this new bag is called Clou Medor mini bag,  It is part of Hermes 2018 Runway Fall Collection.  It comes in many leathers.  Some with metal studs.



Thank you!


----------



## ginster6

Any H-Fans can ID this.?


----------



## bagidiotic

ginster6 said:


> Any H-Fans can ID this.?


Is this from H in the first place?


----------



## ginster6

bagidiotic said:


> Is this from H in the first place?


Yes it is purchase from Hermes Paris.    Not the main store.    But from the store with the great wood architectural inside.     They told me it was made only for that store.    So yes it is a real Hermes.
He said only diehard fans would know.   Lol
I google the hell out of it.  And found zero info.   Maybe prototype bag?    They get one every 1-2 months.


----------



## bagidiotic

ginster6 said:


> Yes it is purchase from Hermes Paris.    Not the main store.    But from the store with the great wood architectural inside.     They told me it was made only for that store.    So yes it is a real Hermes.
> He said only diehard fans would know.   Lol
> I google the hell out of it.  And found zero info.   Maybe prototype bag?    They get one every 1-2 months.


Peite h collection must be


----------



## Meta

ginster6 said:


> Any H-Fans can ID this.?


This is a Petit H item, don't think there's a name for it. I've seen similar bags while visiting the Sevres store in the past. Enjoy your unique bag!


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## Sneakergirlinthecity

Can someone please confirm if this is Togo leather?? Thank you.


----------



## jellyv

You listed it as Togo in your Auction Listing post, so do you not know if it is or isnt? 

Did you buy it from Hermes? Has it been authenticated? Only knowing these facts would enable anyone to say whether it's an Hermes leather of any kind.


----------



## Sneakergirlinthecity

jellyv said:


> You listed it as Togo in your Auction Listing post, so do you not know if it is or isn't?


Someone sent me a response regarding my listing saying it wasn't togo even though I know it is and I have the receipt but they were so adamant that I got nervous so I thought I would ask. Excuse me.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Sneakergirlinthecity said:


> Someone sent me a response regarding my listing saying it wasn't togo even though I know it is and I have the receipt but they were so adamant that I got nervous so I thought I would ask. Excuse me.


If you bought the bag yourself and received the receipt at the time, there is no reason to doubt. Receipt doesn't lie. You can tell the person to take a hike...


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Togo and Clemence look very similar. Only the receipt will tell.


----------



## Sneakergirlinthecity

xiangxiang0731 said:


> If you bought the bag yourself and received the receipt at the time, there is no reason to doubt. Receipt doesn't lie. You can tell the person to take a hike...


Thank you. They were making me feel like I was crazy.


----------



## Sneakergirlinthecity

CrackBerryCream said:


> Togo and Clemence look very similar. Only the receipt will tell.


Thank you for your help.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Sneakergirlinthecity said:


> Thank you. They were making me feel like I was crazy.


For what it's worth, it looks togo to me.


----------



## Sneakergirlinthecity

xiangxiang0731 said:


> For what it's worth, it looks togo to me.


Thanks again. Appreciated your input.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Sneakergirlinthecity said:


> Can someone please confirm if this is Togo leather?? Thank you.


Could be Togo or Clemence.  I wouldn't worry about the inquiry if you know from your receipt that it is Togo.


----------



## MAGJES

Sneakergirlinthecity said:


> Someone sent me a response regarding my listing saying it wasn't togo even though I know it is and I have the receipt but they were so adamant that I got nervous so I thought I would ask. Excuse me.


Addressing your nervousness......A random person online would not make me doubt a receipt from Hermes ever unless the receipt came from a purchase other than a Hermes boutique.  DId the receipt come from an ebay purchase for example?  Regarding the leather......Looks like Togo to me.

If you did not buy from a boutique and 1. Your are doubting a receipt and 2. You are reselling then you should have the item authenticated.


----------



## doni

Hermès experts please say, is this Barenia, Chamomix or Vache Naturelle?

Many thanks!


----------



## QuelleFromage

doni said:


> Hermès experts please say, is this Barenia, Chamomix or Vache Naturelle?
> 
> Many thanks!
> 
> View attachment 4186498


Barenia!


----------



## tannfran

doni said:


> Hermès experts please say, is this Barenia, Chamomix or Vache Naturelle?
> 
> Many thanks!
> 
> View attachment 4186498



Looks like VN.


----------



## Rouge H

VN


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## maplemoose

Barenia


----------



## allywchu1

Barenia


----------



## doni

Oh dear...


----------



## Rouge H

doni said:


> Oh dear...


Could you post a pic of the bag?
Here’s both VN & Barenia


----------



## doni

Looks more like VN to me...

The seller has it listed as Barenia (yet another website had listed the same model as Chamomix...). It is a bag with quite a bit of damage from rain drops, which in my understanding is and issue that would be easier to solve in a Barenia than in Vache...
Here some more pics:


----------



## Rouge H

Do you have link to listing? Your pics didn’t come through.


----------



## tannfran

Think I saw this listing...don’t remember which site....if same listing was definitely VN.


----------



## Smocksilly

I've searched every page of this thread and every page if the Vintage Style Bags thread and can't find this style. It looks like a prototype for the Toolbox. It is box in Raisin, F in a square (2002), lined in chèvre. Does anyone know anything about this style?


----------



## wallet=manpurse

Could someone please tell me what this absolutely gorgeous color is https://attic-house.com/product/hermes-mc2-wallet-in-blue-colvert-matt-alligator-stamp-x? The ad says colvert, but I know what colvert looks like. After an exhaustive Google and forum search I've still got nothing. It comes close but doesn't quite match any of the more common blues, so either it was a short-lived color or if the wallet's fake then they just happened to make a color nicer than the company they were trying to copy. Can someone tell me their best guess as to what this color is or the closest authentic Hermes alternative?


----------



## Possum

wallet=manpurse said:


> Could someone please tell me what this absolutely gorgeous color is https://attic-house.com/product/hermes-mc2-wallet-in-blue-colvert-matt-alligator-stamp-x? The ad says colvert, but I know what colvert looks like. After an exhaustive Google and forum search I've still got nothing. It comes close but doesn't quite match any of the more common blues, so either it was a short-lived color or if the wallet's fake then they just happened to make a color nicer than the company they were trying to copy. Can someone tell me their best guess as to what this color is or the closest authentic Hermes alternative?


Bleu de Malte would be my best guess.


----------



## allywchu1

Hi, pls can someone id the size of this HAC? Is it 45 or 50?

https://www.purseblog.com/celebriti.../kendall-jenner-hermes-haut-au-courreous-bag/


----------



## wallet=manpurse

Possum said:


> Bleu de Malte would be my best guess.


Reference photos aren't easy. Different lighting can lead to drastically different colors for what's supposedly the same color. That being said, taking another look at examples of bleu de malte, I don't know why I dismissed it before. A third of the photos look the right shade, so I'm sure that's it. Thanks a million!


----------



## VictorRHODES

Hello everyone, i am trying to find the design and the name of this bag, what is it?
Best regards


----------



## Rouge H

VictorRHODES said:


> Hello everyone, i am trying to find the design and the name of this bag, what is it?
> Best regards



Yours is in Rouge H- Box leather- it’s called Twinny.
Hope this helps.


----------



## doni

Can anyone ID the leather in this Plume? The seller says VN. The stamp is not blind in any event because the inside leather is different:




Thanks!


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## FreddieMac

doni said:


> Can anyone ID the leather in this Plume? The seller says VN. The stamp is not blind in any event because the inside leather is different:
> 
> View attachment 4230425
> 
> 
> Thanks!



If this is from the last year or so I believe this is Butler. They had one of these in the NBS London store about 6 months ago.


----------



## maplemoose

doni said:


> Can anyone ID the leather in this Plume? The seller says VN. The stamp is not blind in any event because the inside leather is different:
> 
> View attachment 4230425
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Looks like chamonix to me.


----------



## doni

FreddieMac said:


> If this is from the last year or so I believe this is Butler. They had one of these in the NBS London store about 6 months ago.


Thanks! Too fragile for me then.


----------



## doni

maplemoose said:


> Looks like chamonix to me.



Many thanks! I think it may actually be Butler with the chèvre inside. Unusual leather....


----------



## Joy2006

My new to me Picotin. Year stamp M.
Can anyone ID the leather, please?
Seller thinks it's Barenia.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rouge H

Joy2006 said:


> My new to me Picotin. Year stamp M.
> Can anyone ID the leather, please?
> Seller thinks it's Barenia.
> Thanks in advance.



Barenia she is...Congrats and enjoy that beauty.


----------



## Joy2006

Rouge H said:


> Barenia she is...Congrats and enjoy that beauty.


Thank you so much Rouge H.


----------



## Rouge H

Joy2006 said:


> Thank you so much Rouge H.



You’re very welcomed❤️


----------



## smallfry

Hello all!  Presenting my new Massai Cut 32 in ??  Purchased second-hand, but authenticated by our lovely @bababebi   The seller listed it as "purple".  It looks and feels like Clemence leather, but I'm no expert!  What do you think?


----------



## Rouge H

I’d say your guess is correct it’s Clemence. Enjoy!


----------



## smallfry

Rouge H said:


> I’d say your guess is correct it’s Clemence. Enjoy!


Thanks Rouge H!  Any guess as to color?


----------



## Rouge H

smallfry said:


> Thanks Rouge H!  Any guess as to color?



I’d guess Rouge H based on the stitching.


----------



## bagidiotic

smallfry said:


> Hello all!  Presenting my new Massai Cut 32 in ??  Purchased second-hand, but authenticated by our lovely @bababebi   The seller listed it as "purple".  It looks and feels like Clemence leather, but I'm no expert!  What do you think?
> View attachment 4234963
> View attachment 4234964
> View attachment 4234965


Looks like bois de rose from my screen


----------



## ms23789

I just bought this beauty (my first Hermès!) on The Real Real last night, the website says the stamp is illegible. I think it may be called Pan from my searching? Any idea when this might be from?


----------



## Rouge H

It’s a Vintage Pan Clutch circa 80’s


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## ms23789

Rouge H said:


> It’s a Vintage Pan Clutch circa 80’s


Thank you so much! The only one I was able to find is listed at $3000 (in black box leather) and I got this for $495 so it seemed like a good price, notwithstanding the scratches? It seems to be a bit hard to find.


----------



## maplemoose

ms23789 said:


> Thank you so much! The only one I was able to find is listed at $3000 (in black box leather) and I got this for $495 so it seemed like a good price, notwithstanding the scratches? It seems to be a bit hard to find.



The last picture looks like the leather is cracking on the fold area (left top corner). It maybe attributing to the low price. I strongly recommend to read Doc’s posts and perhaps get in touch with her to care for the leather. It is a very beautiful clutch.


----------



## ahbocat

I know some ppl call it Garden File/ Garden Party File. 
Does anyone know what exactly it calls?  And when did it release and discontinued?
Many thanks!


----------



## vikingrkid

I can't find anything online about what this style is called, not even in my catalogs. Stamped T Circle, 1990.


----------



## Tinn3rz

Hi - can someone help me id the leather and color? I’m in love [emoji7]. Thank you!


----------



## bababebi

Tinn3rz said:


> Hi - can someone help me id the leather and color? I’m in love [emoji7]. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4246852


Looks like Bois de Rose the close up shot in the other thread was better than this one


----------



## Tinn3rz

bababebi said:


> Looks like Bois de Rose the close up shot in the other thread was better than this one



[emoji5] thank you!!!


----------



## smallfry

Tinn3rz said:


> [emoji5] thank you!!!



My Bois de Rose Massai cut [emoji7]


----------



## bagidiotic

smallfry said:


> My Bois de Rose Massai cut [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 4247520


Love this color


----------



## Tinn3rz

smallfry said:


> My Bois de Rose Massai cut [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 4247520



So beautiful [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## momasaurus

smallfry said:


> My Bois de Rose Massai cut [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 4247520


This color is so gorgeous!!


----------



## Holsby

momasaurus said:


> Aha. Now I am really confused. I have a Vie du Grand Nord similar to the one you posted, but the corner leaves are off-white and the background to the deer is rose, like the one below. Anyway, my soiree de gala is the same color as the outer border here.


*moma*, two different editions. Mine is from AW 2010, and your is from 2004 I believe.


----------



## momasaurus

Holsby said:


> *moma*, two different editions. Mine is from AW 2010, and your is from 2004 I believe.


Yes, thank you. That's what I have in my notes (as I bought this from a reseller), but I spent way too much time yesterday vainly trying to find the 2004 scarf thread here. My search skills are weak, I guess.


----------



## Holsby

momasaurus said:


> Yes, thank you. That's what I have in my notes (as I bought this from a reseller), but I spent way too much time yesterday vainly trying to find the 2004 scarf thread here. My search skills are weak, I guess.


I looked it up in _Carré d'art II; Illustrated directory & rating of Hermés scarves_ . I think it is no 2004 scarf thread here.


----------



## antheia

Hello dears... could someone help me ID the leather / colour ?

D stamp from 2000... is this Vache Natural or Box? 

I have a Barenia Fauve bolide - pretty sure this isn’t Barenia....

Thanks all! 

A.


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## tannfran

antheia said:


> Hello dears... could someone help me ID the leather / colour ?
> 
> D stamp from 2000... is this Vache Natural or Box?
> 
> I have a Barenia Fauve bolide - pretty sure this isn’t Barenia....
> 
> Thanks all!
> 
> A.



Vache natural


----------



## antheia

tannfran said:


> Vache natural



Thank you! A friend also said it could be Chamonix? Any big differences between Chamonix and Vache Natural?


----------



## Encore Hermes

Lots of threads on the difference. Chamonix is matte box calf but that bag imo is vache natural.


----------



## Sferics

I would love to know what colout this is...
On the site they say just "pink"...


----------



## tannfran

Sferics said:


> I would love to know what colout this is...
> On the site they say just "pink"...
> 
> View attachment 4261402
> View attachment 4261402
> View attachment 4261403
> View attachment 4261404
> View attachment 4261405



Looks like rose de bois


----------



## Sferics

tannfran said:


> Looks like rose de bois


Thank you! This is one of those colours you can't take a proper pic of. I was hoping it was a darker colour.


----------



## bagidiotic

Sferics said:


> I would love to know what colout this is...
> On the site they say just "pink"...
> 
> View attachment 4261402
> View attachment 4261402
> View attachment 4261403
> View attachment 4261404
> View attachment 4261405


Yes bois de rose


----------



## kendrastri

Hi, newbie here (longtime reader, have never posted). I am shopping for my first ever Hermes bag, have been a longtime Chanel collector but am looking to branch out. Am looking at colours and styles and am just at the beginning of my search but this colour really appeals to me but I can't identify it. I find it is really hard to compare a photo to a colour chart. I was hoping one of the many experts here would know. Hoping this type of question is allowed here. Thanks in advance!! Will attach the pics.


----------



## tonkamama

You should post your question on the below thread 

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/please-id-what-color-size-leather-design-is-this.943439/page-57



kendrastri said:


> Hi, newbie here (longtime reader, have never posted). I am shopping for my first ever Hermes bag, have been a longtime Chanel collector but am looking to branch out. Am looking at colours and styles and am just at the beginning of my search but this colour really appeals to me but I can't identify it. I find it is really hard to compare a photo to a colour chart. I was hoping one of the many experts here would know. Hoping this type of question is allowed here. Thanks in advance!! Will attach the pics.


----------



## QuelleFromage

kendrastri said:


> Hi, newbie here (longtime reader, have never posted). I am shopping for my first ever Hermes bag, have been a longtime Chanel collector but am looking to branch out. Am looking at colours and styles and am just at the beginning of my search but this colour really appeals to me but I can't identify it. I find it is really hard to compare a photo to a colour chart. I was hoping one of the many experts here would know. Hoping this type of question is allowed here. Thanks in advance!! Will attach the pics.



Could be Havanne (which is a lovely color).


----------



## NOIRetMoi

allanrvj said:


> If anyone is looking for the precursor of the 2002 bag
> 
> View attachment 4107079
> 
> 
> https://www.collectorsquare.com/en/...-canvas-and-navy-blue-box-leather-351346.html



When I search for ‘Hermes Demi Lune’ (supposedly this bag), a different bag keeps popping up (an ‘east west’ one). 

Does anyone know the model of this bag?
Thank you!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Not familiar with boxcalf can anyone identify if this is boxcalf or another leather? Its the Hermes romance scarf belt stamp N in square


----------



## Geneve8681

Rouge H said:


> View attachment 3503830
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely vintage bag, enjoy!❤️
> Your bag is called Dolly


Hi where did you find the reference? I have been trying to find info on my Vintage Hermes but cannot find anything at all


----------



## Rouge H

Geneve8681 said:


> Hi where did you find the reference? I have been trying to find info on my Vintage Hermes but cannot find anything at all



Knowledge, catalogs and collector.
Please feel free to post a picture of your vintage I’m happy to help.


----------



## Geneve8681

Rouge H said:


> Knowledge, catalogs and collector.
> Please feel free to post a picture of your vintage I’m happy to help.



Thank you, its much appreciated, I have the bag with an eclair zip and stamp k and these are the only "markings",  I also have this belt with an unusual buckle, I have tried to do my own research but have come up empty handed.
Thanks again.


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## CaraBursae

Sorry! I‘m not sure if I‘m in the correct thread. Please correct me if I‘m wrong. 
Could someone please help me to identify this color?
I‘m totally unsure for the moment. 
TIA!!!


----------



## TeeCee77

CaraBursae said:


> Sorry! I‘m not sure if I‘m in the correct thread. Please correct me if I‘m wrong.
> Could someone please help me to identify this color?
> I‘m totally unsure for the moment.
> TIA!!!



I’m not sure, but it’s beautiful!


----------



## FreddieMac

CaraBursae said:


> Sorry! I‘m not sure if I‘m in the correct thread. Please correct me if I‘m wrong.
> Could someone please help me to identify this color?
> I‘m totally unsure for the moment.
> TIA!!!



This looks very much like Bordeaux to me


----------



## Ollie1123

Can anyone help identify this color? I think this is a b30 in chevre... I’m looking for a red but don’t want anything orange based. This seems pretty true red to me? Help!


----------



## Ollie1123

It would help if I posted a picture ‍♀️  Thanks!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

The title said it was a Demi Lune bag, but when I searched for another online, a completely different bag showed up, so what is she? 
Vintage 2002? Does she have another name?
Thank you!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

CrackBerryCream said:


> Thank you for your answer! It looks too smooth (in the center in the pic) compared to the other two chevre pieces I have (left and right). All reference pics on tPF for chevre (both Coromandel and Mysore) have a distinct pattern while the Blue aztec is so much smoother


I know this is an old post, but here’s the Esprit jacket in deerskin for comparison. This leather is like butter to the touch (at least in clothes; I don’t know about SLGs).
Here’s some close ups of the images. HTH!

https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/esprit-equestre-leather-jacket-H891200D00236/


----------



## NOIRetMoi

sparks1007 said:


> Hi All. Does anyone know what leather type this bag is please? Love the way it has aged. Is it Barenia?


Do older Barenia bags come with brushed hardware? When did they start making them with polished hardware?
Thank you!


----------



## csshopper

Docride has a gorgeous Kelly 35 Sellier Barenia with  Brushed Palladium Hardware from 1996 listed on her site. 

Have no idea how 1996 figures in the timeline for Brushed Palladium Hardware. But it does demonstrate it has been an option for at least 22 years. Hope others have more info.


----------



## MsCho

Hi
I need help identifying this color and leather. It’s from 2006. The sales staff said it’s not Togo and it doesn’t feel as soft as Clemence. It holds its shape when empty too. No vertical veins in the leather.


----------



## MsCho

blondissima777 said:


> Do older Barenia bags come with brushed hardware? When did they start making them with polished hardware?
> Thank you!


@sparks1007 I read Barenia bags don’t have the logo in the same color as the metal and that it’s embossed into the leather like the picture you posted. If you look at the bags in this blog you can see all the Barenia bags have the logo embossed into the natural hide. https://www.********.com/aging-gracefully-with-hermes-barenia-leather/


----------



## lalame

Hi ladies, can you ID the color on this new-to-me Bolide 31 in Clemence from 2014 (square R stamp)? It has PHW.

I thought it was Rouge H from the listing (seller didn't know color's name) but now I'm not so sure... It seems a lot more pigmented/darker than photos I see of Brique. The main color is red but it's a bit brown-ish in some lights, a bit berry/burgundy in some. I had to go to my bathroom for a white-tint bright light that would pick up its true color. Very interesting... TIA!


----------



## QuelleFromage

lalame said:


> Hi ladies, can you ID the color on this new-to-me Bolide 31 in Clemence from 2014 (square R stamp)? It has PHW.
> 
> I thought it was Rouge H from the listing (seller didn't know color's name) but now I'm not so sure... It seems a lot more pigmented/darker than photos I see of Brique. The main color is red but it's a bit brown-ish in some lights, a bit berry/burgundy in some. I had to go to my bathroom for a white-tint bright light that would pick up its true color. Very interesting... TIA!
> 
> View attachment 4284326
> View attachment 4284327
> View attachment 4284328


That looks like Rouge H to me.


----------



## Rouge H

MsCho said:


> Hi
> I need help identifying this color and leather. It’s from 2006. The sales staff said it’s not Togo and it doesn’t feel as soft as Clemence. It holds its shape when empty too. No vertical veins in the leather.



Looks like Vache Liegee in gold.


----------



## MsCho

Rouge H said:


> Looks like Vache Liegee in gold.


I think it’s darker than Gold IRL. Here’s some additional pictures that were posted on the shop’s website of the bag (top 2). But I think you might be right about the leather. I found a picture of a B40 Vache Ligee in Noisette and a B35 in Marron d’Inde. I’m not sure. They both look the same to me but I looked up Gold and it looks kind of yellow. The last photo is a close up of my bag but the color looks slightly lighter IRL because the picture was taken at night.


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## Rouge H

It is very possible Noisette. You’re right gold is much lighter and yellow.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Gold has contrast stitching and vache liegee is a stiff leather. Many of the Paris Bombay bags were made from this leather and are a good reference.


----------



## VintageH

VintageH said:


> I have a brown suede on just like this.  What is the name of it?  Thanks so  much!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3565831


Its the 2002.  I believe they started making these in 1968.  So chic!


----------



## Happyish

Can anyone tell me what color and leather this is? I love this blue . . .
Thank you!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Happyish said:


> Can anyone tell me what color and leather this is? I love this blue . . .
> Thank you!


Looks like Chèvre. Bleu Hydra maybe?


----------



## Meta

Happyish said:


> Can anyone tell me what color and leather this is? I love this blue . . .
> Thank you!


That's @BBC's SO in Bleu Hydra/Rose Jaipur in Chevre. Reveal here.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Happyish said:


> Can anyone tell me what color and leather this is? I love this blue . . .
> Thank you!





weN84 said:


> That's @BBC's SO in Bleu Hydra/Rose Jaipur in Chevre. Reveal here.



Ha, that’s mine! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8] weN84 is absolutely correct! Let me know if you need more pics.


----------



## Happyish

BBC said:


> Ha, that’s mine! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8] weN84 is absolutely correct! Let me know if you need more pics.


Thank you. It's gorgeous . . . I want something in blue so I'm hunting/gathering colors!


----------



## LuvChanel55

Yolanda Hadid has this gorgeous red birkin. But I'm not quite sure what the size is. 30cm? or 25 cm?  (Picture from Google)


----------



## luxlover

There’s something off to me about her bag.... but from the pic, it looks like a 30cm.


----------



## GoldFish8

luxlover said:


> There’s something off to me about her bag.... but from the pic, it looks like a 30cm.


I saw A bag like this a few months ago in noir and it was flopsy like this, even more so. It was drop dead gorgeous! I believe It was clemence. I’m not sure what this is. Looks like 30 to me too.


----------



## 336

30 Clemence


----------



## foxyqt

looks like a 30


----------



## meowlett

B30.
You can tell it is not a 25 from the handle size.
A 35 will be a lot more substantial.


----------



## LuvChanel55

luxlover said:


> There’s something off to me about her bag.... but from the pic, it looks like a 30cm.


Yeah the stamping looks a little odd. But I love the color of the bag!


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## TeeCee77

Visited my store today and saw these while waiting to see my SA. Totally forgot to ask to see/try on. Anyone know what they are called or have one? What does the back look like? Very intrigued!


----------



## acrowcounted

TeeCee77 said:


> Visited my store today and saw these while waiting to see my SA. Totally forgot to ask to see/try on. Anyone know what they are called or have one? What does the back look like? Very intrigued!


Aline Mini Bag
https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/aline-mini-bag-H076237CK34/


----------



## Amka

TeeCee77 said:


> Visited my store today and saw these while waiting to see my SA. Totally forgot to ask to see/try on. Anyone know what they are called or have one? What does the back look like? Very intrigued!



Aline mini bag, I saw it available online the other day:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/post-ebay-web-hermes-finds.847812/page-941#post-32808646


----------



## vikingrkid

TeeCee77 said:


> Visited my store today and saw these while waiting to see my SA. Totally forgot to ask to see/try on. Anyone know what they are called or have one? What does the back look like? Very intrigued!


These are called the "Aline" bag.

https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/aline-mini-bag-H076236CKAF/


----------



## vikingrkid

vikingrkid said:


> These are called the "Aline" bag.
> 
> https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/aline-mini-bag-H076236CKAF/


Sorry, didn't see @Amka already answered


----------



## lv_luva

I would appreciate any help identifying the size of Sylvie Meis’ Sellier box Kelly.  I can’t tell if it’s a 28 or 32. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Rouge H

That’s a 32cm and so pretty❤️


----------



## lv_luva

Rouge H said:


> That’s a 32cm and so pretty❤️



Thank you!  I was considering a Sellier K32 as well but was afraid it would be too much like a briefcase.  But this size looks lovely on her, not too big at all, and she is only 5’2”.


----------



## Rouge H

A Sellier is such a classic, I have one in a 32 and I’m petite.


----------



## Happyish

I can't figure out what color this is . . . can anyone help? Looks like it would work equally well with blues and black. Trying to decide if this is a good choice, or if I should got to something more neutral (etoupe, navy . . . )


----------



## tannfran

Happyish said:


> I can't figure out what color this is . . . can anyone help? Looks like it would work equally well with blues and black. Trying to decide if this is a good choice, or if I should got to something more neutral (etoupe, navy . . . )



Looks like Ultraviolet Swift.  Fabulous neutral.


----------



## Happyish

tannfran said:


> Looks like Ultraviolet Swift.  Fabulous neutral.


Thank you! I went for it . . .


----------



## lv_luva

Rouge H said:


> A Sellier is such a classic, I have one in a 32 and I’m petite.



It really is! I love my 32s in Retourne but every time I see a Sellier .  I definitely need one!


----------



## Dolldb

Hi! Can someone please ID this leather for me? C18 Rouge H. Thank you!


----------



## sweilun

Dolldb said:


> Hi! Can someone please ID this leather for me? C18 Rouge H. Thank you!



Looks like evergrain.


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## Dolldb

sweilun said:


> Looks like evergrain.


Thank you!!!!!


----------



## odette57

Happyish said:


> I can't figure out what color this is . . . can anyone help? Looks like it would work equally well with blues and black. Trying to decide if this is a good choice, or if I should got to something more neutral (etoupe, navy . . . )


Mine's exactly the same and it says on my receipt that the color is Iris, in Swift.


----------



## Happyish

odette57 said:


> Mine's exactly the same and it says on my receipt that the color is Iris, in Swift.


Thank you--do you love it?


----------



## odette57

Happyish said:


> Thank you--do you love it?


I do!  The color is so easy to blend with your wardrobe.


----------



## MrsL

Hi! Does anyone know what color this is? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thank you!


----------



## Bentley143

MrsL said:


> Hi! Does anyone know what color this is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!


It looks like blue Azur.


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Could someone please tell me what color this gorgeous alligator Birkin is? Looks matte to me.
Thank you!


----------



## Lovebb12

Hi all, sorry for the photo but anyone has a clue is the anemone or blue encre?

Not sure if the owner is on this forum and if so I hope you don’t mind the post your bag!

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Lovebb12 said:


> View attachment 4314315
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all, sorry for the photo but anyone has a clue is the anemone or blue encre?
> 
> Not sure if the owner is on this forum and if so I hope you don’t mind the post your bag!
> 
> Thank you so much!!!



Honestly, could be encre, sapphire or electrique, depending on the leather and year.


----------



## sweilun

blondissima777 said:


> Could someone please tell me what color this gorgeous alligator Birkin is? Looks matte to me.
> Thank you!



Looks like poussiere matt alligator.


----------



## NOIRetMoi

sweilun said:


> Looks like poussiere matt alligator.


Thank you very much, sweilun.


----------



## Happyish

I'm a little over orange, but I'd make an exception; this orange is stunning. Does anyone know what color its is?


----------



## QuelleFromage

Happyish said:


> I'm a little over orange, but I'd make an exception; this orange is stunning. Does anyone know what color its is?



It looks more like Orange Hermès than Orange Poppy to me, but the photo is either filtered or off on my monitor (I own that shawl and the colors are off on it). To me the clic clac looks like Orange Poppy, the watch strap Orange H. 
Orange Poppy has more sunset in it/has more red, Orange H is the classic brand orange balanced between red and yellow. Both are beautiful.


----------



## Meta

Happyish said:


> I'm a little over orange, but I'd make an exception; this orange is stunning. Does anyone know what color its is?


This is @MYH's bag and she has mentioned that it's orange here in response to your post in the same thread?


----------



## Happyish

weN84 said:


> This is @MYH's bag and she has mentioned that it's orange here in response to your post in the same thread?


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## Happyish

She did, and thank you so much!


----------



## jinNH

could you guys please let me know if this Togo or clemence?


----------



## Saffynyc

https://www.fashionphile.com/hermes...MIl-6T6qmK4AIVQV8NCh00fwSHEAQYAiABEgIeTvD_BwE

And is this any longer in production or anybody have it ? Does it work well for a card holder or hold money ? Thank youn


----------



## StaceyLyn

Saffynyc said:


> https://www.fashionphile.com/hermes...MIl-6T6qmK4AIVQV8NCh00fwSHEAQYAiABEgIeTvD_BwE
> 
> And is this any longer in production or anybody have it ? Does it work well for a card holder or hold money ? Thank youn


I bought one of these a few years ago as a gift for my poker-playing Dad.  It was designed to hold two packs of playing cards, which I placed in it for my Dad.  I bought the smaller version for myself, which held a single deck of cards.  I've never viewed it as anything beyond that but I'm sure either could function well in other capacities.  Keep in mind, they are deep.  They hold a 52-card deck/s of cards. For reference: in Nov 2014, the double was $680 and the single was $510.


----------



## Saffynyc

StaceyLyn said:


> I bought one of these a few years ago as a gift for my poker-playing Dad.  It was designed to hold two packs of playing cards, which I placed in it for my Dad.  I bought the smaller version for myself, which held a single deck of cards.  I've never viewed it as anything beyond that but I'm sure either could function well in other capacities.  Keep in mind, they are deep.  They hold a 52-card deck/s of cards.


Thank you . That really helps a lot .


----------



## Marmarides

Hello lovely people 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I need help with the color of this B35. It has been described as Rouge H (Vache Liegee), but is it really? If I search for Rouge H pictures, the color that comes up seems a lot more dark red than brown.
Could it be, that the color has faded into a more brown color, is that even possible?
	

		
			
		

		
	










Thanks for any input xx


----------



## Rouge H

Marmarides said:


> Hello lovely people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need help with the color of this B35. It has been described as Rouge H (Vache Liegee), but is it really? If I search for Rouge H pictures, the color that comes up seems a lot more dark red than brown.
> Could it be, that the color has faded into a more brown color, is that even possible?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4322777
> View attachment 4322778
> View attachment 4322779
> View attachment 4322780
> View attachment 4322781
> View attachment 4322782
> View attachment 4322783
> View attachment 4322784
> 
> Thanks for any input xx



Looks like Rouge H in VL-IMHO.


----------



## Marmarides

Rouge H said:


> Looks like Rouge H in VL-IMHO.


Thank you!  Could it possibly also be Burgundy?


----------



## QuelleFromage

Marmarides said:


> Hello lovely people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need help with the color of this B35. It has been described as Rouge H (Vache Liegee), but is it really? If I search for Rouge H pictures, the color that comes up seems a lot more dark red than brown.
> Could it be, that the color has faded into a more brown color, is that even possible?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4322777
> View attachment 4322778
> View attachment 4322779
> View attachment 4322780
> View attachment 4322781
> View attachment 4322782
> View attachment 4322783
> View attachment 4322784
> 
> Thanks for any input xx


It looks like Rouge H to me as well. This color can be very brown in some leathers. It is still a beautiful color.


----------



## Rouge H

Marmarides said:


> Thank you!  Could it possibly also be Burgundy?



I’m not convinced it’s Burgundy. RH has the different stitching color.


----------



## Inkbluelover

Could anyone tell what it is the  red color  & leather for the Birkin?

Thank you


----------



## Rouge H

Inkbluelover said:


> Could anyone tell what it is the  red color  & leather for the Birkin?
> 
> Thank you



Looks like Swift leather Rouge ViF


----------



## Inkbluelover

Rouge H said:


> Looks like Swift leather Rouge ViF


Thank you


----------



## sweilun

jinNH said:


> could you guys please let me know if this Togo or clemence?



Looks like clemence to me. Flatter and Matte grains.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Rouge H said:


> I’m not convinced it’s Burgundy. RH has the different stitching color.


Great point - that is Acajou stitching, it is Rouge H.


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## Yodabest

I recently got a gold Evelyne and she’s beautiful, sitting in my closet waiting to be used.....
Today while out I spotted what looked like a gold Evelyne but it looked kind faded and dingy to me. I starred at it with a bit of regret that I just bought that bag because it didn’t look to age well at all- butthen noticed why it looked off. It didn’t have contrast stitching! 

Did gold ever come without contrast stitching? Or is there a color very similar to gold out there? Or was this a fake?

Attaching a pic I felt very awkward taking


----------



## odette57

Authenticity aside, maybe the purse is not gold?  Maybe it is toffee or some similar shade?


----------



## missha

Looks like it’s a different colour. Tabac Camel perhaps? Gold to me has a more orange undertone vs yellowish camel here. I doubt that it’s a fake gold evy...


----------



## PJW5813

Unless you seriously maltreat it, no Hermes bag will become 'faded and dingy'.


----------



## Rouge H

The picture posted isn’t gold, I think tabac camel?


----------



## Yodabest

Ok thanks everyone, just glad it isn’t the same shade I have  LOL


----------



## Tonimichelle

Possibly even natural sable, but I think that may have contrast stitching so maybe not!


----------



## Sylvain

Hello everyone,

could you please help me identify the Color of Lisa Hanbück's Kelly? I currently set on Bleu Glacier, but would like to have your opinions as well. Do you also agree that it is a retourne and probably Togo or Clemence? I cannot download or attach the Pictures, therefore the links
Thank you in advance
https://www.google.de/search?q=lisa+hahnbueck+kelly&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjwore9nI3dAhVKjqQKHcB-AesQ_AUICigB&biw=1600&bih=784#imgrc=ihfrsPNQ-ipp3M:


----------



## Sylvain

https://www.pinterest.de/pin/529806343657797555/
one more


----------



## missD

I purchased the K25 from a reseller, and it was sold as Togo. When I got it, it felt soft like my Clemence Evelyne TPM

So confused- but not bad confused!  What do you guys think?


----------



## Barbiebird

Does anybody know the exact model (size/leather etc.) of the first Birkin made for Jane Birkin back in 1984?
Thanks so much


----------



## Rouge H

Barbiebird said:


> Does anybody know the exact model (size/leather etc.) of the first Birkin made for Jane Birkin back in 1984?
> Thanks so much



35cm Black Box w/gold hardware. It is now owned by Catherine B in Paris who purchased it in 2000


----------



## Barbiebird

Rouge H said:


> View attachment 4333938
> 
> 
> 
> 35cm Black Box w/gold hardware. It is now owned by Catherine B in Paris who purchased it in 2000


Thank you so much!


----------



## art nouveau

Sylvain said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> could you please help me identify the Color of Lisa Hanbück's Kelly? I currently set on Bleu Glacier, but would like to have your opinions as well. Do you also agree that it is a retourne and probably Togo or Clemence? I cannot download or attach the Pictures, therefore the links
> Thank you in advance
> https://www.google.de/search?q=lisa+hahnbueck+kelly&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjwore9nI3dAhVKjqQKHcB-AesQ_AUICigB&biw=1600&bih=784#imgrc=ihfrsPNQ-ipp3M:



I have a Togo Bleu Glacier B30 from 2015.  The color looks like Gris Mouette with a hint of blue.  It is a lovely mid tone grey.  Photographs tend to look a bit lighter. It is a very versatile color.  Goes with almost everything in my wardrobe.  The Togo leather of the bag feels softer than my Geranium K28 from the same year.


----------



## Sylvain

art nouveau, your bag is absolutely stunning. You just confirmed Bleu Glacier on my wishlist - thank you so much!


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## art nouveau

Sylvain said:


> art nouveau, your bag is absolutely stunning. You just confirmed Bleu Glacier on my wishlist - thank you so much!


Sylvain, you are welcome.  I hope you get your Bleu Glacier bag soon.


----------



## MAGJES

Do you think this Black GP36 leather is Negonda or Vache Country? It was advertised as Country.....and I messaged to verify that it was Country before I purchased. I did not want Negonda. I am posting pics.
My red is Country Vache and it feels...”thicker” and much more stiff.


----------



## etoile de mer

MAGJES said:


> Do you think this Black GP36 leather is Negonda or Vache Country? It was advertised as Country.....and I messaged to verify that it was Country before I purchased. I did not want Negonda. I am posting pics.
> My red is Country Vache and it feels...”thicker” and much more stiff.



I wish I could offer an opinion, as I'd love if you'd found another Vache Country!  Do you feel Negonda typically weighs less than Vache Country? If so, assuming this is a 36, one idea, weigh your GP30 Negonga, and then weigh your GP30 Vache Country and note the % difference. Then do the same with this bag, and another of your GP36 Vache Country, and note if the % difference is close to GP30 difference. I know leather batches vary even with the same type of leather, but hopefully may give you a better idea of which leather this is.

Also, maybe check the date stamp. I only remember seeing Vache Country in GPs since 2014. but someone else might be able to confirm that.


----------



## MAGJES

etoile de mer said:


> I wish I could offer an opinion, as I'd love if you'd found another Vache Country!  Do you feel Negonda typically weighs less than Vache Country? If so, assuming this is a 36, one idea, weigh your GP30 Negonga, and then weigh your GP30 Vache Country and note the % difference. Then do the same with this bag, and another of your GP36 Vache Country, and note if the % difference is close to GP30 difference. I know leather batches vary even with the same type of leather, but hopefully may give you a better idea of which leather this is.
> 
> Also, maybe check the date stamp. I only remember seeing Vache Country in GPs since 2014. but someone else might be able to confirm that.


Thank you!    This one is 2016 so that is a plus. 
Now that I've stared at this for 24 hours and have compared the "feel" of the leather repeatedly I'm beginning to think that this is indeed Vache Country.....both of my Vache Country GP36s are pretty new and still very stiff so am hoping that the fact this one is slightly used is what I'm seeing as a difference. 
I am going to try weighing and see the difference.  Will post my results.


----------



## etoile de mer

MAGJES said:


> Thank you!    This one is 2016 so that is a plus.
> Now that I've stared at this for 24 hours and have compared the "feel" of the leather repeatedly I'm beginning to think that this is indeed Vache Country.....both of my Vache Country GP36s are pretty new and still very stiff so am hoping that the fact this one is slightly used is what I'm seeing as a difference.
> I am going to try weighing and see the difference.  Will post my results.



Makes sense that the one you received could have softened a bit with use. I look forward to hearing what you discover with weighing!


----------



## Happyish

Can anyone help identify the color, size and type of leather of this Birkin?


----------



## MAGJES

it looks like an Etoupe b35.....the contrast stitching.
Can’t tell the leather - very blurry when I zoom in.


----------



## Happyish

MAGJES said:


> it looks like an Etoupe b35.....the contrast stitching.
> Can’t tell the leather - very blurry when I zoom in.


Thank you!


----------



## MAGJES

etoile de mer said:


> I wish I could offer an opinion, as I'd love if you'd found another Vache Country!  Do you feel Negonda typically weighs less than Vache Country? If so, assuming this is a 36, one idea, weigh your GP30 Negonga, and then weigh your GP30 Vache Country and note the % difference. Then do the same with this bag, and another of your GP36 Vache Country, and note if the % difference is close to GP30 difference. I know leather batches vary even with the same type of leather, but hopefully may give you a better idea of which leather this is.
> 
> Also, maybe check the date stamp. I only remember seeing Vache Country in GPs since 2014. but someone else might be able to confirm that.


I had time to weigh the GPS this morning and there is a difference between my 2 GP 30s. 
Vert Vertigo weighed in at 1 lb. 4 oz and RP was a little heavier at 1 lb. 9 oz.
I am happy to say that the Black GP 36 weighs more than my Bleu Saphir and RC and not less. 
It actually weighed the most!
Black 36 - 2 lb. 5 oz.
Blue 36 - 2 lb. 4oz.
RC 36 - 2 lb. 3 oz.

Based on these result I am confident that the Black is Vache Country!


----------



## etoile de mer

MAGJES said:


> I had time to weigh the GPS this morning and there is a difference between my 2 GP 30s.
> Vert Vertigo weighed in at 1 lb. 4 oz and RP was a little heavier at 1 lb. 9 oz.
> I am happy to say that the Black GP 36 weighs more than my Bleu Saphir and RC and not less.
> It actually weighed the most!
> Black 36 - 2 lb. 5 oz.
> Blue 36 - 2 lb. 4oz.
> RC 36 - 2 lb. 3 oz.
> 
> Based on these result I am confident that the Black is Vache Country!



So glad to hear, thanks so much for sharing the details!  Also nice to conclude from all this that Vache Country likely softens a bit with use. Mine is quite stiff...I struggle a bit with the snaps! Will be nice if it softens a tad...but not too much!


----------



## LuvChanel55

http://mybirkinblog.blogspot.com/2015/12/gigi-hadid.html
What size birkin is this?


----------



## nicole0612

InfiniteMusix said:


> http://mybirkinblog.blogspot.com/2015/12/gigi-hadid.html
> What size birkin is this?


The caption says B35, but it could be B30 depending on how tall she is (I googled other photos to check).


----------



## Tartine

Someone please help [emoji5] 

May I know which blue and leather is this?


----------



## Meta

Tartine said:


> Someone please help [emoji5]
> 
> May I know which blue and leather is this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4359012


Looks like Bleu Electrique in Clemence. FYI, for regular leathers Lindys usually come in either Clemence, Swift, and in certain colors, Evercolor.


----------



## RBoricua

I am looking for a textured leather birkin similar to the one photographed. However, this listing did not give the leather type. Any experts out there know if this is Fjord or Ardennes or ???

Thanks!!!


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## golconda

Ardennes or maybe Fjord. Both are stiff.


----------



## Greentea

Ardennes is my vote as Fjord usually has deeper veining


----------



## RBoricua

Thank 


golconda said:


> Ardennes or maybe Fjord. Both are stiff.


Thank you so much! I just could not tell from looking at it, but this is exactly the leather I am looking for!


----------



## Marmarides

Hi Ladies, can you please help with the color and leather type of this B40? Is it possibly courchevel? And do you think the color is "gold"? Thanks for any input


----------



## bagidiotic

Marmarides said:


> Hi Ladies, can you please help with the color and leather type of this B40? Is it possibly courchevel? And do you think the color is "gold"? Thanks for any input
> View attachment 4364824
> View attachment 4364825
> View attachment 4364826
> View attachment 4364827
> View attachment 4364828
> View attachment 4364829
> View attachment 4364830
> View attachment 4364831
> View attachment 4364832


Yes to both your questions


----------



## Marmarides

bagidiotic said:


> Yes to both your questions


Thank you!!


----------



## Rouge H

Marmarides said:


> Hi Ladies, can you please help with the color and leather type of this B40? Is it possibly courchevel? And do you think the color is "gold"? Thanks for any input
> View attachment 4364824
> View attachment 4364825
> View attachment 4364826
> View attachment 4364827
> View attachment 4364828
> View attachment 4364829
> View attachment 4364830
> View attachment 4364831
> View attachment 4364832



It looks like cognac/gold hardware/Epsom leather/white contrast stitching


----------



## QuelleFromage

Marmarides said:


> Hi Ladies, can you please help with the color and leather type of this B40? Is it possibly courchevel? And do you think the color is "gold"? Thanks for any input
> View attachment 4364824
> View attachment 4364825
> View attachment 4364826
> View attachment 4364827
> View attachment 4364828
> View attachment 4364829
> View attachment 4364830
> View attachment 4364831
> View attachment 4364832


Given the year definitely Courchevel. The stitching is naturel and yes, color looks like Gold.


----------



## bags to die for

Just wondering if anyone knows the history behind this bag. I'm curious about its shape.


----------



## miumiumiucat

Got this bag from a reseller. Had second thoughts on whether this is a VN or a charmonix because of the stamp. But previous Charmonix I saw were with gold ink on the stamp. Any one could help to identify the leather? Thanks so much!


----------



## bababebi

miumiumiucat said:


> View attachment 4366854
> View attachment 4366855
> View attachment 4366856
> 
> 
> Got this bag from a reseller. Had second thoughts on whether this is a VN or a charmonix because of the stamp. But previous Charmonix I saw were with gold ink on the stamp. Any one could help to identify the leather? Thanks so much!


Chamonix.


----------



## miumiumiucat

bababebi said:


> Chamonix.


Thanks so much!


----------



## Tartine

Anyone able to help ID the colours and leather of this SO? [emoji7]


----------



## Meta

Tartine said:


> View attachment 4370733
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone able to help ID the colours and leather of this SO? [emoji7]


My guess is Etoupe is the primary color while Gris Asphalt is the secondary color. The leather is Epsom.


----------



## HappyD

Hi all, please help to ID the color and leather for this Kelly 32. Square G stamp from
2003 collection. 





The brown looks darker than Gold, and the leather looks like epsom, but I am not sure... Thanks for your help.


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## fice16

Dear ladies, I just saw the photo of this beautiful bag, and I really like the design.  Can any nice ladies here advise me the name of this bag?  Does anybody have it?  Is it smaller or bigger than a Kelly cut?  Does it have wider base?  And what is the price point for crocodile leather or togo leather for this bag?

I am sorry to ask all these questions.  I am considering to ask my home store about this bag's availability if its size & design fits my dream criteria.   Any information on this beautiful bag will be much appreciated.  Thanks very much.


----------



## xiaoxiao

fice16 said:


> Dear ladies, I just saw the photo of this beautiful bag, and I really like the design.  Can any nice ladies here advise me the name of this bag?  Does anybody have it?  Is it smaller or bigger than a Kelly cut?  Does it have wider base?  And what is the price point for crocodile leather or togo leather for this bag?
> 
> I am sorry to ask all these questions.  I am considering to ask my home store about this bag's availability if its size & design fits my dream criteria.   Any information on this beautiful bag will be much appreciated.  Thanks very much.
> 
> View attachment 4380126



Wow I’ve never seen this but judging by the handle, it seems to be much bigger than the kelly cut. I did a close up of the base, doesn’t seem much wilder than the kelly cut, maybe more like kelly pouchette? And it seems like it might have a strap too, since it has a double ring at the base of the handle.


----------



## Hat Trick

fice16 said:


> Dear ladies, I just saw the photo of this beautiful bag, and I really like the design.  Can any nice ladies here advise me the name of this bag?  Does anybody have it?  Is it smaller or bigger than a Kelly cut?  Does it have wider base?  And what is the price point for crocodile leather or togo leather for this bag?
> 
> I am sorry to ask all these questions.  I am considering to ask my home store about this bag's availability if its size & design fits my dream criteria.   Any information on this beautiful bag will be much appreciated.  Thanks very much.
> 
> View attachment 4380126



Dear Fice16,
I think that this is a demonstration bag made to "show off" the skills of the H artisans. This bag was only in the windows of the main H  store at Faubourg St Honore.  It did not go into production, as far as I know. Sorry. 
H.T.


----------



## fice16

Hat Trick said:


> Dear Fice16,
> I think that this is a demonstration bag made to "show off" the skills of the H artisans. This bag was only in the windows of the main H  store at Faubourg St Honore.  It did not go into production, as far as I know. Sorry.
> H.T.


 
Dear H.T.
Thanks a lot for your advice.  That's a disappointment that this bag did not go into production. 
I really like the design of this bag.  it reminds me of JPG birkin which I like, but can never be able to handle due to its heavy weight and big size.
Thanks again.


----------



## fice16

xiaoxiao said:


> Wow I’ve never seen this but judging by the handle, it seems to be much bigger than the kelly cut. I did a close up of the base, doesn’t seem much wilder than the kelly cut, maybe more like kelly pouchette? And it seems like it might have a strap too, since it has a double ring at the base of the handle.



Thanks xiaoxiao for helping to review the photo.  
(It's a disappointment that this bag did not go into production as H.T. stated...)


----------



## lindaw

Hi all, I have just added a lovely vintage bag to my collection. I bought it from a seller in France who thought it was from the 1960s. I haven’t managed to find a date stamp on it, nor any information online. Does anyone here know more about it maybe? The front closure reminds me a bit of the 1938 wallet. Thank you for any info you may be able to give!


----------



## Marmarides

Ladies, please help identify the color of this Birkin (Ardennes)?


----------



## MsAli

Does anyone know what this bag is? TIA!


----------



## Meta

MsAli said:


> View attachment 4388870
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what this bag is? TIA!


That's the Trim.


----------



## MsAli

Meta said:


> That's the Trim.


Thanks! I guess they’ve been discontinued for a while? (My friend is asking, so I’m googling for her lol)


----------



## Meta

MsAli said:


> Thanks! I guess they’ve been discontinued for a while? (My friend is asking, so I’m googling for her lol)


Yes, it has. It's only available on the resale market.


----------



## MsAli

Meta said:


> Yes, it has. It's only available on the resale market.


Thx. She was curious because her aunt just purchased one. (Lucky girl was just offered a K28...not bad for her first Hermes!!)


----------



## Rouge H

Rivale Bracelet


----------



## unus

MsAli said:


> View attachment 4388870
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what this bag is? TIA!


name is "TRIM"
material is AMAZONIA


----------



## Sylvain

Hello fellow members,
could you help me identify this leather? Could it be Barenia?
TIA


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## Inkbluelover

Dear ladies, could you help me with the size, color and leather of this ?  Thanks


----------



## Possum

Inkbluelover said:


> Dear ladies, could you help me with the size, color and leather of this ?  Thanks


It's the Volynka (Russian tanned) leather HAC … 50? There is a thread on the main forum if you want to research the history of the leather.


----------



## Inkbluelover

Possum said:


> It's the Volynka (Russian tanned) leather HAC … 50? There is a thread on the main forum if you want to research the history of the leather.


Thank you darling.  I found that thread, and it is very helpful!


----------



## gmaine1

Hi, would like to know if this birkin 30 is a special model.? and if anyone know if there is a name to this model (birkin touch maybe?)  blue encre clemence and  blue indigo swift and has a french blue interior.


----------



## Notorious Pink

gmaine1 said:


> Hi, would like to know if this birkin 30 is a special model.? and if anyone know if there is a name to this model (birkin touch maybe?)  blue encre clemence and  blue indigo swift and has a french blue interior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4394513



Are you sure this is genuine?


----------



## gmaine1

BBC said:


> Are you sure this is genuine?


my husband purchased from hermes boutique in japan.


----------



## allywchu1

I recently dig out this cute scarf ring from my mum’s wardrobe. At first glance I thought it’s barenia. Then I realized that water would not be absorbed by the leather but rather forming drops on the surface, which, i believe, is not the usual response of Barenia to water. I wonder if someone could let me know what leather this may be. Thank you!

I upload the pictures of the scarf ring against my Barenia Evelyn and with water drops


----------



## Meta

gmaine1 said:


> Hi, would like to know if this birkin 30 is a special model.? and if anyone know if there is a name to this model (birkin touch maybe?)  blue encre clemence and  blue indigo swift and has a french blue interior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4394513


Yes, this is one of the limited release Birkin Touch, the non-exotic version. The flap, handles and sangles are in Bleu Obscure Sombrero and the body is in Bleu Encre. The interior if I'm not mistaken is Bleu Zellige. Enjoy your new bag! 

ETA: Image of the label for this bag. I know I've seen receipt that calls this Birkin Touch but can't find that at the moment.


----------



## gmaine1

Meta said:


> Yes, this is one of the limited release Birkin Touch, the non-exotic version. The flap, handles and sangles are in Bleu Obscure Sombrero and the body is in Bleu Encre. The interior if I'm not mistaken is Bleu Zellige. Enjoy your new bag!
> 
> ETA: Image of the label for this bag. I know I've seen receipt that calls this Birkin Touch but can't find that at the moment.
> View attachment 4394789




thank you v much for the help


----------



## periogirl28

allywchu1 said:


> I recently dig out this cute scarf ring from my mum’s wardrobe. At first glance I thought it’s barenia. Then I realized that water would not be absorbed by the leather but rather forming drops on the surface, which, i believe, is not the usual response of Barenia to water. I wonder if someone could let me know what leather this may be. Thank you!
> 
> I upload the pictures of the scarf ring against my Barenia Evelyn and with water drops


I think it's Barenia, I have the same one. I don't think it's Tadeladkt or Swift.


----------



## chicinthecity777

gmaine1 said:


> Hi, would like to know if this birkin 30 is a special model.? and if anyone know if there is a name to this model (birkin touch maybe?)  blue encre clemence and  blue indigo swift and has a french blue interior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4394513


If you DH bought it from a boutique, the receipt should have the information you are asking.


----------



## allywchu1

periogirl28 said:


> I think it's Barenia, I have the same one. I don't think it's Tadeladkt or Swift.



Thank you! the water drops can be wiped easily leavin no trace on the leather. Happy to learn something new about this leather


----------



## gmaine1

xiangxiang0731 said:


> If you DH bought it from a boutique, the receipt should have the information you are asking.


hermes is in a dept store, therefore is not a hermes receipt but the dept store receipt and everything in japanese.


----------



## QuelleFromage

gmaine1 said:


> hermes is in a dept store, therefore is not a hermes receipt but the dept store receipt and everything in japanese.


Use Word Lens or similar to translate it?
Anyway - that's not Swift, it's Sombrero, and it's in Bleu Obscur. Very pretty bag.


----------



## SeeingRed

Hello!! I was hoping that one of you knowledgeable beauties could help me identify the color of my Clou de Selle bag?
Thank you SO much for your help!


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## bababebi

SeeingRed said:


> Hello!! I was hoping that one of you knowledgeable beauties could help me identify the color of my Clou de Selle bag?
> Thank you SO much for your help!


Lime.


----------



## dfran

*Need confirmation on leather*
Recently purchased this vintage regal B35 beauty. It was advertised as Togo, but looking at the leather and its structure it looks more like Ardennes (which I prefer anyway); also released Year 2003, where lots of Ardennes were released. What do you guys think? Togo? Ardenne? or something else?


----------



## Possum

dfran said:


> *Need confirmation on leather*
> Recently purchased this vintage regal B35 beauty. It was advertised as Togo, but looking at the leather and its structure it looks more like Ardennes (which I prefer anyway); also released Year 2003, where lots of Ardennes were released. What do you guys think? Togo? Ardenne? or something else?
> 
> View attachment 4401150
> View attachment 4401151


Yes, Ardennes.


----------



## hbr

Hello everyone!  Can someone help me confirm the color of this K28. It’s described as Blue Royale but I haven’t heard of this color. Thank you [emoji120]


----------



## 1hugefan

Sorry! Accidentally typed in the wrong thread!


----------



## 1hugefan

Can someone help me identify the leather and color on this Kelly? Thank you!


----------



## maplemoose

Looks like vache naturelle from before 2000 era to me.


----------



## 1hugefan

maplemoose said:


> Looks like vache naturelle from before 2000 era to me.



Thank you! It is indeed a vintage bag from 1994 as the date stamp is x in a circle. I have just never seen a vache natural Kelly before and the seller had described it as box calf.


----------



## QuelleFromage

1hugefan said:


> Thank you! It is indeed a vintage bag from 1994 as the date stamp is x in a circle. I have just never seen a vache natural Kelly before and the seller had described it as box calf.


In my experience the less knowledgeable sellers describe every smooth leather as box calf unless they can get away with calling it Barenia


----------



## 1hugefan

QuelleFromage said:


> In my experience the less knowledgeable sellers describe every smooth leather as box calf unless they can get away with calling it Barenia



I will keep that in mind! This is my first Kelly and I just can’t get over how beautiful the leather is. I’ve been reading up on Docride’s posts and so looking forward to restoring this vintage beauty to its true glory!


----------



## hbr

hbr said:


> Hello everyone!  Can someone help me confirm the color of this K28. It’s described as Blue Royale but I haven’t heard of this color. Thank you [emoji120]
> View attachment 4402303



Anyone have any insight regarding this color?  TIA!


----------



## Meta

hbr said:


> Anyone have any insight regarding this color?  TIA!


Perhaps Sapphire?


----------



## hbr

Meta said:


> Perhaps Sapphire?



Thank you. The description state it’s “blue royale”. Haven’t heard of this color before so wasn’t sure if it’s been mislabeled or it’s just a color I’m not familiar with.


----------



## nycdesign123

Hello all,

Helping someone ID these vintage Hermes bags. I see a Drag and a Kelly (both look like croc) but having trouble with the other 2.

Anyone have any idea?

IMAGES HERE


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## redgreenblue

Sac Cordeliere and Sac Boutonniere.

Awesome! Is there a story to them?


----------



## Juilletdix

Wow!


----------



## nycdesign123

One more for you all! Can't seem to find this one anywhere. Sorry for the low quality pics. Any ideas?


----------



## allywchu1

nycdesign123 said:


> One more for you all! Can't seem to find this one anywhere. Sorry for the low quality pics. Any ideas?



sac clio if I remember correctly


----------



## JY1217

Can anyone help to identify this bag ?


----------



## MommyDaze

JY1217 said:


> Can anyone help to identify this bag ?
> View attachment 4410406


Sac En Vie


----------



## beerbee

Dear experienced H lovers, I came across this Plume and the seller thought it was some sort of goatskin and the colour was rough h. Could you identify which leather and colour is it for me please?


----------



## nicole0612

beerbee said:


> View attachment 4411195
> View attachment 4411196
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear experienced H lovers, I came across this Plume and the seller thought it was some sort of goatskin and the colour was rough h. Could you identify which leather and colour is it for me please?



Do you have a photo of the front of the bag? From these photos it looks more like clemence then chevre.


----------



## golconda

The Plume may be Togo or Clemence.  It is lined with chevre and it does look like Rouge H.   It is very nice !


----------



## QuelleFromage

beerbee said:


> View attachment 4411195
> View attachment 4411196
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear experienced H lovers, I came across this Plume and the seller thought it was some sort of goatskin and the colour was rough h. Could you identify which leather and colour is it for me please?


Yep, looks like Rouge H Clemence from here. So pretty!


----------



## beerbee

nicole0612 said:


> Do you have a photo of the front of the bag? From these photos it looks more like clemence then chevre.





golconda said:


> The Plume may be Togo or Clemence.  It is lined with chevre and it does look like Rouge H.   It is very nice !





QuelleFromage said:


> Yep, looks like Rouge H Clemence from here. So pretty!



Thank you all for enlightening me! 

Here is a picture showing the front from the seller. 

I do agree with you all that the grain looks too big to be Chèvre.

This preloved beauty is on its way and should arrive in about a week; I will be sure to take some clear pictures to consult you experts!


----------



## Phiona88

Dear H lovers,

My mother just gave me her K32 retourne with brushed PHW which she got many years ago - made in 2001 (E stamp). It’s my first K so I’m very excited!

She’s already lost the box and receipts, but she thinks the leather is togo and color is gris mouette. As I’m relatively new to H, I’m not sure her memory is 100% accurate. I’d love to hear what our H experts think!


----------



## Meta

@Phiona88 Lovely hand me down from your mum!  That said, I can only confirm that this is definitely NOT Gris Mouette as that was a seasonal color for FW16.


----------



## Phiona88

Meta said:


> @Phiona88 Lovely hand me down from your mum!  That said, I can only confirm that this is definitely NOT Gris Mouette as that was a seasonal color for FW16.



Ah, good to know! I did think gris mouette looked a little darker than my mom’s bag


----------



## Serva1

Phiona88 said:


> Dear H lovers,
> 
> My mother just gave me her K32 retourne with brushed PHW which she got many years ago - made in 2001 (E stamp). It’s my first K so I’m very excited!
> 
> She’s already lost the box and receipts, but she thinks the leather is togo and color is gris mouette. As I’m relatively new to H, I’m not sure her memory is 100% accurate. I’d love to hear what our H experts think!



How wonderful that you inherited a K32 from your mother, this is the best way to get a Hermès bag! To me the leather looks like togo, the colour gris perle. I have a bag with gris perle lining in chevre, looks very much the same.


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## bababebi

Serva1 said:


> How wonderful that you inherited a K32 from your mother, this is the best way to get a Hermès bag! To me the leather looks like togo, the colour gris perle. I have a bag with gris perle lining in chevre, looks very much the same.


The Kelly is Gris Tourterelle. It looks light in your picture. That is the only color it can be based on date of manufacture and color of resin.


----------



## Phiona88

Serva1 said:


> How wonderful that you inherited a K32 from your mother, this is the best way to get a Hermès bag! To me the leather looks like togo, the colour gris perle. I have a bag with gris perle lining in chevre, looks very much the same.



Hmmmm, I googled Gris Perle and I think it’s too light to be my mother’s bag.



bababebi said:


> The Kelly is Gris Tourterelle. It looks light in your picture. That is the only color it can be based on date of manufacture and color of resin.



Yes! I think you’re right! Thank you all very much for your help!


----------



## Serva1

Case closed, thank you bababebi for chiming in [emoji3]


----------



## CaraBursae

Do you maybe know which color combo this is?
First I thought that the bag might be from
The candy collection. But as far as I know these don‘t have contrast stitching. 
It doesn‘t seem to be a SO as the horseshoe is missing. Now I am clueless and confused...
Thank you for your help!


----------



## QuelleFromage

CaraBursae said:


> Do you maybe know which color combo this is?
> First I thought that the bag might be from
> The candy collection. But as far as I know these don‘t have contrast stitching.
> It doesn‘t seem to be a SO as the horseshoe is missing. Now I am clueless and confused...
> Thank you for your help!
> View attachment 4418501
> View attachment 4418502
> View attachment 4418504


This is a Kelly Éclat also called the So Flash, in Etoupe with Bleu Azteque. These came out around 2010 before the Candy collection. Several color combos including Rubis/Tosca or RT Tadelakt, Fauve/Rubis Tadelakt, and Orange H with Gold Clemence (?).
I used to own the Fauve/Rubis and have been looking for the Etoupe/BA.
(This Etoupe/ BA combo was faked quite a bit, FYI.)


----------



## thyme

CaraBursae said:


> Do you maybe know which color combo this is?
> First I thought that the bag might be from
> The candy collection. But as far as I know these don‘t have contrast stitching.
> It doesn‘t seem to be a SO as the horseshoe is missing. Now I am clueless and confused...
> Thank you for your help!
> View attachment 4418501
> View attachment 4418502
> View attachment 4418504



One the eclat range. Its not the candy collection. Its etoupe and blue aztec. There's also a gold and rubis version.


----------



## CaraBursae

chincac said:


> One the eclat range. Its not the candy collection. Its etoupe and blue aztec. There's also a gold and rubis version.



Thank you! The knowledge of this Forum and especially your knowledge in this case is amazing!
Thank you furthermore for your super-fast reply!!!


----------



## CaraBursae

CaraBursae said:


> Thank you! The knowledge of this Forum and especially your knowledge in this case is amazing!
> Thank you furthermore for your super-fast reply!!!



Sorry! My intention was to multi quote but something went wrong!
My thank you goes also to QuelleFromage [emoji253] of course!!!


----------



## Handbagobsessed95




----------



## Israeli_Flava

rouge casaque


----------



## Handbagobsessed95

Israeli_Flava said:


> rouge casaque


 thank you!


----------



## StaceyLyn

QuelleFromage said:


> This is a Kelly Éclat also called the So Flash, in Etoupe with Bleu Azteque. These came out around 2010 before the Candy collection. Several color combos including Rubis/Tosca or RT Tadelakt, Fauve/Rubis Tadelakt, and Orange H with Gold Clemence (?).
> I used to own the Fauve/Rubis and have been looking for the Etoupe/BA.
> (This Etoupe/ BA combo was faked quite a bit, FYI.)


Yep, spot on.  I still have this one (Etoupe/BA). Sadly, it never gets used.  But seeing it here today makes me want to pull it out and take her for a spin!  I had the Gold/Orange one, too but gave it away.  I bought them both in late 2010.  They're fun handbags.


----------



## Jktgal

Please help name the design, thanks.


----------



## WKN

Jktgal said:


> Please help name the design, thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4436888


That's a Carabas/Caravas - I've been looking for this bag for a while now. Christie's had one for auction last year and they told me that they have yet to see one for their coming auctions this year.


----------



## missD

A Stamp and in a blue color in need help with. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## cravin

missD said:


> A Stamp and in a blue color in need help with.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 4443299


Looks like Bleu Zanzibar to me


----------



## acrowcounted

cravin said:


> Looks like Bleu Zanzibar to me


Agreed. Zanzibar came out in 2017 and I have a full size bearn (and B30) that looks identical to this.


----------



## pinkfashionita

Does this look like blue colvert swift? it is O stamp

Thanks for the help


----------



## missD

cravin said:


> Looks like Bleu Zanzibar to me



Thank you!


----------



## hopiko

pinkfashionita said:


> Does this look like blue colvert swift? it is O stamp
> 
> Thanks for the help


Hard to tell. I don’t think Colvert was around for the O era.  Maybe thalassa? Sorry!


----------



## ermottina

pinkfashionita said:


> Does this look like blue colvert swift? it is O stamp
> 
> Thanks for the help


Could be bleu de malte?Not sure because stitching look to me with a bit of green inside... could be also thalassa blue


----------



## pinkfashionita

hopiko said:


> Hard to tell. I don’t think Colvert was around for the O era.  Maybe thalassa? Sorry!


 Thank you


----------



## pinkfashionita

ermottina said:


> Could be bleu de malte?Not sure because stitching look to me with a bit of green inside... could be also thalassa blue



Thinking that it might be agate ?
Thank you


----------



## Encore Hermes

have an N stamp Bleu de Prusse.  BdP has a greenish undertone which is hard to capture on a pic


----------



## septamber

Hello - what style is this?  I have seen exactly one other image on google image search that looks like this in a brown color that claims to be a vintage hermes saddle bag but I can't find any other information.  It's gorgeous but I have no idea what it is


----------



## Rouge H

septamber said:


> Hello - what style is this?  I have seen exactly one other image on google image search that looks like this in a brown color that claims to be a vintage hermes saddle bag but I can't find any other information.  It's gorgeous but I have no idea what it is



It’s a lovely vintage saddle bag named Hermes Noumea. Google search the name and you’ll find many images in all types of leathers and colors.


----------



## septamber

Rouge H said:


> It’s a lovely vintage saddle bag named Hermes Noumea. Google search the name and you’ll find many images in all types of leathers and colors.



That's it!  Thank you so much!  I fell in love with the unnamed picture and have been searching like a mad man for days - I'm so impressed you figured it out so quickly


----------



## Rouge H

septamber said:


> That's it!  Thank you so much!  I fell in love with the unnamed picture and have been searching like a mad man for days - I'm so impressed you figured it out so quickly



Well when your as old as dust these things come easy. I hope you get it, it’s in great condition.


----------



## taeppotie

Anyone knows what colour this Herbag is? Can't tell whether it's orange or red or in between (is there even such a colour as in between?) ThankS!


----------



## MommyDaze

taeppotie said:


> Anyone knows what colour this Herbag is? Can't tell whether it's orange or red or in between (is there even such a colour as in between?) ThankS!


Looks like Cuivre to me.


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## momasaurus

Rouge H said:


> Well when your as old as dust these things come easy. I hope you get it, it’s in great condition.


It's one thing to be old and another to still remember everything! Kudos to you, @Rouge H


----------



## Ana_bananas

Celia_Hish said:


> Rigel Davis



Can anyone help me out with the colors of her kelly? I’m gathering different options for my future SO    This is such a lovely combo!
I tried to match it to the color reference page... hard to tell from picts.
TIA


----------



## dawnkelly

Can someone help me identify the colour of this Kelly?





ETA: Its probably Apricot Matte Alligator


----------



## momasaurus

Ana_bananas said:


> View attachment 4454193
> 
> 
> Can anyone help me out with the colors of her kelly? I’m gathering different options for my future SO    This is such a lovely combo!
> I tried to match it to the color reference page... hard to tell from picts.
> TIA


So pretty. And matches the railing! Maybe the dark is colvert?


----------



## ytro_na_more

Could anyone help me with this bag please?
I am temped to say that this is etain/rouge casaque combo but the white stitching doesn't support that idea. So ... etoupe? But was there an amazone kelly with such a strap combo in this colour? Year 2012. There is also a photo of the inside with flash and it looks very grey to me, nothing like etoupe. Any ideas? Thank you.


----------



## tpfclaire

Could anyone help me identify this Kelly please? Colour and leather? Is it malachite or?


----------



## Meta

tpfclaire said:


> Could anyone help me identify this Kelly please? Colour and leather? Is it malachite or?


Looks like Malachite in Togo to me.


----------



## hopiko

J


Ana_bananas said:


> View attachment 4454193
> 
> 
> Can anyone help me out with the colors of her kelly? I’m gathering different options for my future SO    This is such a lovely combo!
> I tried to match it to the color reference page... hard to tell from picts.
> TIA


Just a guess but maybe ciel and colvert?


----------



## ermottina

ytro_na_more said:


> Could anyone help me with this bag please?
> I am temped to say that this is etain/rouge casaque combo but the white stitching doesn't support that idea. So ... etoupe? But was there an amazone kelly with such a strap combo in this colour? Year 2012. There is also a photo of the inside with flash and it looks very grey to me, nothing like etoupe. Any ideas? Thank you.
> View attachment 4460322
> View attachment 4460324
> View attachment 4460325


I own the same bag! It's etain with rouge casaque/etain strap. kelly amazone collection but without white stitching... very strange I don't remember it was made as well in etoupe....


----------



## urvi

Hi, 
Saw this lovely bag on purseblog but don’t think it’s in stores yet.. does anyone know what it’s called, the price and when it would be available? It’s like a double sens but a fold over and single colour I think... have also seen it I other materials online... TIA!


----------



## LynhVy

gmaine1 said:


> Hi, would like to know if this birkin 30 is a special model.? and if anyone know if there is a name to this model (birkin touch maybe?)  blue encre clemence and  blue indigo swift and has a french blue interior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4394513



I just bought the same one too. FYI, yes it’s Limited Edition Birkin Touch Bleu Encre/Bleu Obscur. Enjoy the bag!


----------



## craielover

Ana_bananas said:


> View attachment 4454193
> 
> 
> Can anyone help me out with the colors of her kelly? I’m gathering different options for my future SO    This is such a lovely combo!
> I tried to match it to the color reference page... hard to tell from picts.
> TIA


I think it's Gris Mouette and Noir. 
But Gris Mouette is not available for SO last and this season.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Ana_bananas said:


> View attachment 4454193
> 
> 
> Can anyone help me out with the colors of her kelly? I’m gathering different options for my future SO    This is such a lovely combo!
> I tried to match it to the color reference page... hard to tell from picts.
> TIA


The photo's been processed pretty heavily so it's hard to tell, but the darker blue looks like Bleu Saphir. I agree the other color looks like Ciel but don't remember that being available for quite a while.


----------



## art nouveau

Ana_bananas said:


> View attachment 4454193
> 
> 
> Can anyone help me out with the colors of her kelly? I’m gathering different options for my future SO    This is such a lovely combo!
> I tried to match it to the color reference page... hard to tell from picts.
> TIA


Not sure, but the lighter color may be Bleu Glacier.


----------



## Vln

I would appreciate if anyone can tell me what type of leather this is. I purchased this B35 in chocolate back in 2007 and no longer have the bill. Thanks!


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## cravin

There is a well established thread to help you identify here:  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/please-help-identify-leather-color-and-design.897904/


----------



## scarlet555

Haven’t seen this one before
Special limited edition
Special order 
Or super Uber rich lady who can order anything from Hermes 

These were taken by sister visiting San Diego USS navy museum


----------



## stran8er

Hi all,
Pls help to identify this leather. Many tks in advance


----------



## calliope17

Hi. I just have a quick question because the seller insists that it’s a barenia but it looks like a vache to me. Any idea? Thanks in advance


----------



## tannfran

calliope17 said:


> Hi. I just have a quick question because the seller insists that it’s a barenia but it looks like a vache to me. Any idea? Thanks in advance


Vache


----------



## calliope17

Thank you!!! so I am not crazy, after all


----------



## nicole0612

calliope17 said:


> Hi. I just have a quick question because the seller insists that it’s a barenia but it looks like a vache to me. Any idea? Thanks in advance


Vache, confirmed by Doc Ride.


----------



## wyu1229

Wow, never seen that S3538 stamp...wonder what it means?


----------



## nicole0612

wyu1229 said:


> Wow, never seen that S3538 stamp...wonder what it means?


Employee number, the bag was sold to an employee.


----------



## wyu1229

nicole0612 said:


> Employee number, the bag was sold to an employee.


I wonder if employee gets discount hahah


----------



## Justin392

My 2nd Hermès bag arrived today! Picotin!

Any ideas on what this purple color is called? I’m thinking either Iris or Crocus.... Bag is from 2014, if that helps. Purple is my favorite color and when I saw this bag I just had to have it! It’s a bit brighter purple than I thought it would be, but I can make it work


----------



## Meta

Justin392 said:


> My 2nd Hermès bag arrived today! Picotin!
> 
> Any ideas on what this purple color is called? I’m thinking either Iris or Crocus.... Bag is from 2014, if that helps. Purple is my favorite color and when I saw this bag I just had to have it! It’s a bit brighter purple than I thought it would be, but I can make it work


You didn't post a pic here where it'd been most helpful but judging from pics that you posted in other threads, it's probably Ultraviolet.  FYI, Crocus only came in Epsom.


----------



## Justin392

Oops! So sorry! Could have sworn I posted a pic!

Thanks so much for letting me know the color and for educating me on Crocus only having come in Epsom!



Meta said:


> You didn't post a pic here where it'd been most helpful but judging from pics that you posted in other threads, it's probably Ultraviolet.  FYI, Crocus only came in Epsom.


----------



## stran8er

Hi,
appreciate if you help to identify this leather/colour pls? Was told is barenia. Yr stamp 2000/k28/sellier.


----------



## Meta

stran8er said:


> Hi,
> appreciate if you help to identify this leather/colour pls? Was told is barenia. Yr stamp 2000/k28/sellier.


I don't know what leather it is specifically but it isn't Barenia because  there's a heat stamp instead of a blind stamp. Hopefully someone else can help you.


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## QuelleFromage

stran8er said:


> Hi,
> appreciate if you help to identify this leather/colour pls? Was told is barenia. Yr stamp 2000/k28/sellier.


It looks like a finished leather so I am guessing Box calf. As @Meta noted it has the wrong stamp for Barenia and I believe that's also the wrong stamp for Chamonix, which is what it looks most like in this one photo.


----------



## golconda

I have a Chamonix Kelly that has painted stamp as does this bag.  It is an F bag, 2002.   Chamonix was often made with white stitching in this time period.


----------



## stran8er

Meta said:


> I don't know what leather it is specifically but it isn't Barenia because  there's a heat stamp instead of a blind stamp. Hopefully someone else can help you.


Tks Meta


----------



## stran8er

golconda said:


> I have a Chamonix Kelly that has painted stamp as does this bag.  It is an F bag, 2002.   Chamonix was often made with white stitching in this time period.


Hi Golconda,
any tips on caring this leather,besides leaving it at home on rainy days? Tks in advance.


----------



## stran8er

QuelleFromage said:


> It looks like a finished leather so I am guessing Box calf. As @Meta noted it has the wrong stamp for Barenia and I believe that's also the wrong stamp for Chamonix, which is what it looks most like in this one photo.


Cheers QuelleFromage


----------



## golconda

stran8er said:


> Hi Golconda,
> any tips on caring this leather,besides leaving it at home on rainy days? Tks in advance.


Look at post #11 here for great tips.  Enjoy your Kelly.  I think Chamonix is out of production.  It is a beautiful leather.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-care-recommendations-list-no-chatter.972523/


----------



## golconda

QuelleFromage said:


> It looks like a finished leather so I am guessing Box calf. As @Meta noted it has the wrong stamp for Barenia and I believe that's also the wrong stamp for Chamonix, which is what it looks most like in this one photo.


I think some Chamonix has a stamped logo rather than printed.  My Kelly was a SO by me, so I know it is Chamonix and it is painted logo.  My guess is that you may see both stamped and printed logos on Chaminox.


----------



## QuelleFromage

golconda said:


> I think some Chamonix has a stamped logo rather than printed.  My Kelly was a SO by me, so I know it is Chamonix and it is painted logo.  My guess is that you may see both stamped and printed logos on Chaminox.


I think you're right @golconda ...I have read differently here but I could swear I have seen Chamonix with a foiled heat stamp, too.
@stran8er I think your bag is Chamonix in "natural", but I am no expert. Chamonix is similar to Box but more matte. It is gorgeous.


----------



## bags to die for

I think it's tadelakt.


----------



## thyme

Justin392 said:


> My 2nd Hermès bag arrived today! Picotin!
> 
> Any ideas on what this purple color is called? I’m thinking either Iris or Crocus.... Bag is from 2014, if that helps. Purple is my favorite color and when I saw this bag I just had to have it! It’s a bit brighter purple than I thought it would be, but I can make it work



Looks like Iris to me. UV is darker


----------



## golconda

bags to die for said:


> I think it's tadelakt.


Hi, do you know how long Tadelakt has been available?  Her Kelly is 2000.  Thanks.


----------



## bags to die for

It might not be tadelakt then. That started late 2000s I believe.

I have seen a gold boxcalf Kelly before but that was a really old bag.


----------



## QuelleFromage

bags to die for said:


> I think it's tadelakt.


It’s not Tadelakt. Too early, and Fauve Tadelakt has a really warm cast with striations.


----------



## sookilala

Dear TPFers, please help me identify this. It's stamped Q. Looks like Blue Izmir to me but I've had others tell me its Blue Thalassa. TIA!


----------



## papertiger

chincac said:


> Looks like Iris to me. UV is darker



I agree, UV bends towards redder undertones this is more blue


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## amna72

Hi, please be kind and identify this orange colour for me. Please note that the bag is from 1999, meaning 20 years old. Thanks


----------



## QuelleFromage

amna72 said:


> Hi, please be kind and identify this orange colour for me. Please note that the bag is from 1999, meaning 20 years old. Thanks


It looks like Orange H to me ?!


----------



## amna72

Thank you


----------



## lindaw

I recently bought this lovely from a reseller. It feels like taurillon clemence to me but I’m not 100% sure, and as it’s my first pink bag I’m also not sure what the name of this shade of pink might be.

I’ve seen this style referred to online as a Muso bag I believe. Does anyone know if that’s correct and also what the history (if any) of the bag might be? It’s got an M in a square stamp, around 2009 I guess, and as I’ve rarely seen it I assume it’s not in production anymore. Same type of feet as on B, K and Plume etc. Can be carried as a shoulder bag or big crossbody bag. Any info would be greatly appreciated - thanks!!


----------



## golconda

Looks like Tosca and I agree Clemence.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Yes, Muso is correct. I own two of them and they are a super bag. Sorry, I do not have a history.


----------



## Meta

Summerof89 said:


> May not be posting in the right thread, but does anyone know what season this coat was from and the name?


These are from Resort 2018. One is a full coat while the other is a two-piece.


----------



## momasaurus

I would love to know what leather this is. Color name would be a bonus! Thanks.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/HERMES-BIR...134311?hash=item2882ae0467:g:1w0AAOSw4kZdTO5i

and:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/HERMES-BIR...519662?hash=item2ad228dc6e:g:OskAAOSwl-NdTO5Z


----------



## Vln

Hi. Posted this, but did not get a reply. Can anyone help?


----------



## Nina2019

Hi everyone, does anyone know about the Madame leather? I saw the calvi card holder in Madame leather, and there’s epsom and Mysore. But what is Madame leather? 
Thank you!


----------



## Meta

Nina2019 said:


> Hi everyone, does anyone know about the Madame leather? I saw the calvi card holder in Madame leather, and there’s epsom and Mysore. But what is Madame leather?
> Thank you!


There's an existing thread on the leather here.


----------



## Nina2019

Meta said:


> There's an existing thread on the leather here.


Awesome thank u so much!


----------



## honhon

sookilala said:


> Dear TPFers, please help me identify this. It's stamped Q. Looks like Blue Izmir to me but I've had others tell me its Blue Thalassa. TIA!


it is not bleu izmir.  i think thalassa


----------



## Newbe12

Hey guys, a few years bag I got handed this bag. 
I have got no use for it and I have searched the internet quite a few times for more information on this bag but I have *never found anything*. 

Is this even an _authentic ,Hermés’ _? 

*Does anybody know something about this mysterious model? *

Please see the uploaded files!


----------



## Encore Hermes

Awful


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...color-and-design.897904/page-77#post-33284121

I found this in my Hermes Brand Mall Mini book.  This one  is authentic, but I don’t know if the one in your photo is.  I have no idea what the name is.  Maybe someone who can read Japanese can tell us.


----------



## mrsinsyder

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...color-and-design.897904/page-77#post-33284121
> 
> I found this in my Hermes Brand Mall Mini book.  This one  is authentic, but I don’t know if the one in your photo is.  I have no idea what the name is.  Maybe someone who can read Japanese can tell us.
> 
> View attachment 4519012



PHOTO001 Search Tar H38 × W45 × D25OPERMENTURE P25 Travel bag with a presence.  Fold the frontage and fix.  ¥ 410,000 (reference price) Fold the frontage reference price)


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

mrsinsyder said:


> PHOTO001 Search Tar H38 × W45 × D25OPERMENTURE P25 Travel bag with a presence.  Fold the frontage and fix.  ¥ 410,000 (reference price) Fold the frontage reference price)



Thank you!


----------



## Julide

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...color-and-design.897904/page-77#post-33284121
> 
> I found this in my Hermes Brand Mall Mini book.  This one  is authentic, but I don’t know if the one in your photo is.  I have no idea what the name is.  Maybe someone who can read Japanese can tell us.
> 
> View attachment 4519012


Yes! This is the bag I have seen. Thank you HNN!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Julide said:


> Yes! This is the bag I have seen. Thank you HNN!



My pleasure!


----------



## Notorious Pink

The one on the book is real - but there are some things about the red bag that make me think it isn’t.


----------



## Rouge H

It isn’t authentic Hermes (red one).


----------



## Chl2015

Good Morning all,

I just came across this beautiful green Hermes Kelly bag on youtube.  Can someone tells me what is the style and cost of the bag?


----------



## Rouge H

Chl2015 said:


> Good Morning all,
> 
> I just came across this beautiful green Hermes Kelly bag on youtube.  Can someone tells me what is the style and cost of the bag?
> 
> View attachment 4522027



It’s called a Kelly Sport. Here’s a thread on it.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/what-can-you-tell-me-about-the-kelly-sport.19549/


----------



## lindaw

golconda said:


> Looks like Tosca and I agree Clemence.



Awesome, thanks so much!


----------



## lindaw

Encore Hermes said:


> Yes, Muso is correct. I own two of them and they are a super bag. Sorry, I do not have a history.



Great, thank you! I love using this bag, it’s so easy. It’s lovely to know a bit more about it. Apologies for the late reply, we’ve been travelling.


----------



## lofty

Can anyone help with identifying the leather and color of this birkin 35? It's stamped F in Square if it helps! (year 2002)


----------



## QuelleFromage

lofty said:


> Can anyone help with identifying the leather and color of this birkin 35? It's stamped F in Square if it helps! (year 2002)


Looks like Courchevel in Rouge H to me. I believe Rouge Vif looks lighter than this in Courchevel.


----------



## Laneige

miumiumiucat said:


> View attachment 4366856
> 
> 
> Got this bag from a reseller. Had second thoughts on whether this is a VN or a charmonix because of the stamp. But previous Charmonix I saw were with gold ink on the stamp. Any one could help to identify the leather? Thanks so much!


Curious to know why is there a square/indent mark on the Hermès hw? Is it due to the leather or? Thanks


----------



## Rouge H

Laneige said:


> Curious to know why is there a square/indent mark on the Hermès hw? Is it due to the leather or? Thanks



All gold hardware has it.


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## funkydiva6

Hi! Can anyone help on the color and leather? I was told it was evergrain, but wanted to know if it can be confirmed. It’s from 2006 I believe (J in square). Thank you!


----------



## QuelleFromage

funkydiva6 said:


> Hi! Can anyone help on the color and leather? I was told it was evergrain, but wanted to know if it can be confirmed. It’s from 2006 I believe (J in square). Thank you!


Havane  think it is evergrain. I had this combo in a Kelly.


----------



## funkydiva6

QuelleFromage said:


> Havane  think it is evergrain. I had this combo in a Kelly.



Thank you!


----------



## Dominiquenicole

Hi everyone I posted this beauty in another thread and was told that I would be able to get help here. I purchased this bag on eBay it’s a Hermes Bonwit Teller bag does any know the name of the style by chance? I’ve looked on google and haven’t been able to find anything similar. Any help would be greatly appreciated thanks!


----------



## hopiko

funkydiva6 said:


> Hi! Can anyone help on the color and leather? I was told it was evergrain, but wanted to know if it can be confirmed. It’s from 2006 I believe (J in square). Thank you!


If not _havave_, could be _cafe_....I had a birkin in in this combo in 2013 and it looks very similar...leather would be older togo.


----------



## momasaurus

Dominiquenicole said:


> Hi everyone I posted this beauty in another thread and was told that I would be able to get help here. I purchased this bag on eBay it’s a Hermes Bonwit Teller bag does any know the name of the style by chance? I’ve looked on google and haven’t been able to find anything similar. Any help would be greatly appreciated thanks!


Sweet purse!
There are several vintage threads - have a look, ask a question. There are some very knowledgeable folks here!


----------



## Cordeliere

Dominiquenicole said:


> Hi everyone I posted this beauty in another thread and was told that I would be able to get help here. I purchased this bag on eBay it’s a Hermes Bonwit Teller bag does any know the name of the style by chance? I’ve looked on google and haven’t been able to find anything similar. Any help would be greatly appreciated thanks!



I have looked at lots of vintage bags and have never seen one with hardware like that.   I rarely see Hermes Bonwit Teller bags, so doubly rare.


----------



## Summerof89

Hi does anyone know what the two pinks are above the RH J5 leather swatch? One is in normal leather and one is in ostrich


----------



## giantcity

Hi ladies! Any idea what this colour is? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Rouge H

The owner of the bag doesn’t know?
It’s so hard to pinpoint these kind of questions as colors show up differently on monitors.
A little search applied to this forum and you will find this- hope it helps. 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/reference-sample-of-colour-chart.40734/


----------



## giantcity

Rouge H said:


> The owner of the bag doesn’t know?
> It’s so hard to pinpoint these kind of questions as colors show up differently on monitors.
> A little search applied to this forum and you will find this- hope it helps.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/reference-sample-of-colour-chart.40734/



Unfortunately she doesn't! She bought it in Japan and I suppose it got lost in translation. It has white stitching so I'm looking into that direction. To my untrained eye it looks like Thalassa, which according to a TPF post comes with white stitching.

Thanks for the link to the chart, it's helpful! It definitely is hard to tell on a laptop!


----------



## Rouge H

giantcity said:


> Unfortunately she doesn't! She bought it in Japan and I suppose it got lost in translation. It has white stitching so I'm looking into that direction. To my untrained eye it looks like Thalassa, which according to a TPF post comes with white stitching.
> 
> Thanks for the link to the chart, it's helpful! It definitely is hard to tell on a laptop!



At first glance I was thing Thalassa as well. Underneath the care booklet in your pictures appears to be a receipt. Look at that as there may be a color code. Go to the reference section and search for color codes you may be able to find it that way.


----------



## giantcity

Rouge H said:


> At first glance I was thing Thalassa as well. Underneath the care booklet in your pictures appears to be a receipt. Look at that as there may be a color code. Go to the reference section and search for color codes you may be able to find it that way.



Thank you so much for this tip!


----------



## the_comfortista

What color is this Birkin? It’s lovely!


----------



## Happyish

Please help! I just bought this. It's on the way. It was described as Blue Zanzibar but the more I look, the more it seems unlikely (unless it's an issue with my screen). Maybe someone can take a look and identify the color?


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## FreddieMac

Happyish said:


> Please help! I just bought this. It's on the way. It was described as Blue Zanzibar but the more I look, the more it seems unlikely (unless it's an issue with my screen). Maybe someone can take a look and identify the color?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4556572
> View attachment 4556573
> View attachment 4556574



This looks like Bleu du Nord to me from SS'19


----------



## Happyish

That makes sense-it's a 2019 bag.
 It looks a lot like bleu jean, but not as grey. I hope I like it . . .
thanks for responding!


----------



## FreddieMac

Happyish said:


> That makes sense-it's a 2019 bag.
> It looks a lot like bleu jean, but not as grey. I hope I like it . . .
> thanks for responding!



No trouble! It's a lovely bright, true blue. Look forward to seeing your reveal.


----------



## MsCho

Can someone help identify the design of this bag? TIA


----------



## Rouge H

MsCho said:


> Can someone help identify the design of this bag? TIA


Gulliver Lorraine Bag


----------



## MsCho

Rouge H said:


> Gulliver Lorraine Bag


Thank you!


----------



## Rouge H

MsCho said:


> Thank you!


You’re welcome.
Gulliver is the leather just to be clear.


----------



## papertiger

MsCho said:


> Can someone help identify the design of this bag? TIA



Hermes Lorraine


----------



## seccrenicche

Hi all,

I posted this in the identify this model/leather thread but didn’t get any replies so I’m trying here. 

I have my eye on this birkin and the seller is saying it’s Fjord leather but I’m not so sure? From everything I’ve read and re-read Fjord has veins, only very rarely is it veinless and this one has none. What’s also throwing me off is the sheen? I thought Fjord was matte? But I don’t know if older Fjord was different? This Birkin is from 1999. 

I’m thinking it’s something else, maybe Ardennes? I want a bag in Fjord, not Ardennes but I just don’t have the experience or knowledge to be able to tell them apart! I’m going crazy trying to match the grain size, shape, sheen, veins...Please help!


----------



## Ulf

Obviously not Fjord. That bag is pretty worn and scratched too, so I hope the price reflects that.


----------



## duna

This is Vachette Ardennes.


----------



## Possum

I agree with @duna, it is Ardennes leather.


----------



## MHLee

Hi, if possible can anyone tell me about this one?  I've been googling endlessly with no luck.


----------



## golconda

This Sikkim Double Sens Maxi is from 2014.  I would love help identifying the colors.
Thanks.


----------



## golconda

golconda said:


> This Sikkim Double Sens Maxi is from 2014.  I would love help identifying the colors.
> Thanks.


A kind TPF member has identified as Anemone and Bleu Saphire.


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## lxrac

Hi ya'll what size of Kelly is seen on Irina Shayk?


----------



## allure244

lxrac said:


> Hi ya'll what size of Kelly is seen on Irina Shayk?
> View attachment 4569277
> View attachment 4569278



looks like a k25 to me.


----------



## lxrac

allure244 said:


> looks like a k25 to me.



Really? I really like this size she has. Is a 28 too big for daily essentials bag?


----------



## MsCho

Hi
Can someone help identify this bag? It’s a vintage box calf flap bag but can’t find much information on it. TIA!


----------



## Possum

MsCho said:


> Hi
> Can someone help identify this bag? It’s a vintage box calf flap bag but can’t find much information on it. TIA!


It's called the Kelly Lock. I have one too


----------



## MsCho

Possum said:


> It's called the Kelly Lock. I have one too


Oh thank you! I just picked one up and was trying to figure out what it was called. It’s a beautiful bag!


----------



## honhon

lxrac said:


> Hi ya'll what size of Kelly is seen on Irina Shayk?
> View attachment 4569277
> View attachment 4569278


28. the hardware is looking relatively big for proportion because its using the same size HD with size 35 and 32.  H only uses smaller hardware for 25


----------



## lxrac

honhon said:


> 28. the hardware is looking relatively big for proportion because its using the same size HD with size 35 and 32.  H only uses smaller hardware for 25



Thanks, it looks like she has the vintage box calf K. It has a single D ring. Gorgeous bag! She's 5'10" so a K28 might look relatively smaller on her


----------



## Summerof89

Can anyone identify the colour and leather of this lindy? Thanks


----------



## acrowcounted

Summerof89 said:


> Can anyone identify the colour and leather of this lindy? Thanks


Definitely Clemence leather...looks like either Rose Extreme in low lighting or maybe Rose Pourpre in dim lighting? I could be way off though.


----------



## Summerof89

acrowcounted said:


> Definitely Clemence leather...looks like either Rose Extreme in low lighting or maybe Rose Pourpre in dim lighting? I could be way off though.


Thank you for your response. I was wondering whether it’s rose extreme or rose shocking as I have heard twice that the latter colour is back.


----------



## Mim44444

Hi there everybody! Your pics, convs and comparisons are an amazing school, I find! Thank you 
I’m new to this forum, and I need to get educated fast, since I seem to have gotten myself a crazy Birkin obsession..

Perhaps I can ask for your help & expertise with my first acquisition. I bought this on the resale market and the seller didn’t provide any colour or leather.. from colour charts i found online, it looks closest to azalea or lipstick..maybe in clémence?
Any ideas please? This is a picture taken in natural light.

And I bought this second one in cumin. Seller stated that it was in chèvre Mysore, but resale platform disagreed (yet gave no hint of the actual material). Would any of you have a clue from these pics?
Last question: where can I find a list of seasonal colours issued per year?

Thank you so so much for any help!


----------



## Mim44444

Hello everybody! I’m new to TPF but I always love reading your threads..so fun and informative!!

So I just bought this B35 on the resale market. The seller didn’t know it’s colour or leather..
From what I found on colour charts and online guides, I have the impression this could be azalea or lipstick, perhaps clémence taurillon..?

What do you expert ladies think? Can’t wait to hear your opinions!

Thank you


----------



## acrowcounted

Mim44444 said:


> Hello everybody! I’m new to TPF but I always love reading your threads..so fun and informative!!
> 
> So I just bought this B35 on the resale market. The seller didn’t know it’s colour or leather..
> From what I found on colour charts and online guides, I have the impression this could be azalea or lipstick, perhaps clémence taurillon..?
> 
> What do you expert ladies think? Can’t wait to hear your opinions!
> 
> Thank you


I would guess Rose Azalea Clemence. I feel like Rose Lipstick was mainly used on smaller SLGs and Azalea on bags. Here is my Special Order Rose Azalea Clemence B25 for comparison.
	

		
			
		

		
	




With flash.


----------



## Mim44444

Hi everybody!!

I need your help..!
I’m a new H fanatic and have just purchased this B35 cumin cutie  seller says it’s Mysore, resale platform thinks otherwise..
Id be SO grateful if anybody could tell me what leather is this!
Thanks also for all the amazing info you always share, and the DIVINE pics ♥️


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## Mim44444

acrowcounted said:


> I would guess Rose Azalea Clemence. I feel like Rose Lipstick was mainly used on smaller SLGs and Azalea on bags. Here is my Special Order Rose Azalea Clemence B25 for comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4580437
> 
> 
> With flash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4580438


SO gorgeous in both cases!!
 Oops now I see them different than the colour on mine. Though I so wish it were Azalea.
Thanks for the very helpful comparison pics


----------



## Kellybirkinbaby

Mim44444 said:


> Hi everybody!!
> 
> I need your help..!
> I’m a new H fanatic and have just purchased this B35 cumin cutie  seller says it’s Mysore, resale platform thinks otherwise..
> Id be SO grateful if anybody could tell me what leather is this!
> Thanks also for all the amazing info you always share, and the DIVINE pics ♥️


Looks like Togo to me?


----------



## acrowcounted

Mim44444 said:


> SO gorgeous in both cases!!
> Oops now I see them different than the colour on mine. Though I so wish it were Azalea.
> Thanks for the very helpful comparison pics


The colors are impossible to accurately photograph. I’d say the true color is somewhere in the middle. Here is another photo with Rose Lipstick Chevre included (as well as the newer rose d’ete, which I do not believe was used for larger bags)


----------



## peggioka

The sides are too slouchy to be mysore


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Mim44444 said:


> Hi everybody!!
> 
> I need your help..!
> I’m a new H fanatic and have just purchased this B35 cumin cutie  seller says it’s Mysore, resale platform thinks otherwise..
> Id be SO grateful if anybody could tell me what leather is this!
> Thanks also for all the amazing info you always share, and the DIVINE pics ♥️


Before buying H on the resale market, I suggest you educate yourself on the various Hermes leather basics.
This is so obviously not chevre and I would never purchase a bag from a reseller who doesn't know or misrepresents their own inventory. The various leather types not only vary in appearance, structure etc... they also vary in PRICE. Chevre is more expensive than Togo thus the reseller charges more for this type of leather.... I'm pretty sure the reseller knows the difference.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Kellybirkinbaby said:


> Looks like Togo to me?



I agree.


----------



## DH sucker

Mim44444 said:


> Hello everybody! I’m new to TPF but I always love reading your threads..so fun and informative!!
> 
> So I just bought this B35 on the resale market. The seller didn’t know it’s colour or leather..
> From what I found on colour charts and online guides, I have the impression this could be azalea or lipstick, perhaps clémence taurillon..?
> 
> What do you expert ladies think? Can’t wait to hear your opinions!
> 
> Thank you



Welcome to TPF, Mim. FYI, there are plenty of knowledgeable, helpful guys on here. I’m a guy, I try to be helpful, but I’m nowhere as knowledgeable as some true Hermes experts here. 

That being said, it doesn’t look like clemence to me. Perhaps you can tell us the year of production. That would be a good clue to help narrow down the types of leather and colors.


----------



## pree

This picotin lock is described as being in vert veronese, but it looks brighter in color than the bags in that color that  I googled...is it vert verone instead?


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Definitely not vert veronese.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

But that’s how it was described on the Hermès website?


----------



## acrowcounted

H’s website is notoriously clumsy. The bag pictured looks like Vert Verone which is a current seasonal color being produced in many different bags and SLGs. Vert Veronese is not a current color, to the best of my knowledge.  My bet is that whoever purchases this item will receive a Verone bag, but with H, you never know. (Which is why they allow free no hassle returns.)


----------



## lxrac

pree said:


> This picotin lock is described as being in vert veronese, but it looks brighter in color than the bags in that color that  I googled...is it vert verone instead?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4582006



Oh wow-I love this color, yep it looks like Vert Verone to me....I am now wanting a Bastia coin holder in this color.  I'm on ban island though. Arrgghhh


----------



## pree

Thank you for your replies! My understanding is that vert veronese is more of an army green and vert verone is a bright green with a blue undertone


----------



## batikhaus

Can you help to identify the color and leather on this Lakis?  Is it mykonos? 

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## lxrac

Please I.D this Kelly of Kim.  photos from dailymail.


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## iavcodarcea

Hi, can anyone help me identify this vintage bag!? I think it might be a vintage Hermes, no stamps/logo though...thank you.


----------



## Rouge H

It appears to be inspired.


----------



## iavcodarcea

Rouge H said:


> It appears to be inspired.


I am sure it is genuine. I am just trying to find out more details about it...


----------



## CobaltBlu

iavcodarcea said:


> I am sure it is genuine. I am just trying to find out more details about it...


Sorry, no, it is not genuine.


----------



## Rouge H

Try this for and additional information.
www.bababebi.com
Since your sure it’s genuine . Heck what do we know?


----------



## iavcodarcea

Rouge H said:


> Try this for and additional information.
> www.bababebi.com
> Since your sure it’s genuine . Heck what do we know?


Thank you, I've just send them an email.


----------



## iavcodarcea

CobaltBlu said:


> Sorry, no, it is not genuine.


Thank you.


----------



## Linda117

Hello, I bought this kelly in swift leather preloved, and I was told this is in colour tabac but Hermes sales told me this is biscuit colour. This bag has brownish/orangeish/yellowish tones under different lighting. I posted pictures of the bag under different lighting. Please help me identify the colour


----------



## Bag Madam

Hi All! I'm currently waiting on my first B30 to arrive. She looks like she's been partying since 1995 (circle Y) and I'll be sending her off to the Hermes Spa for a much needed vacation and TLC. Here's the big "Q"....Anyone have an idea about color and leather? Thanks so much!!!


----------



## peonies13

Can anyone please help ID this strap name? I want to be able to search for it preloved. I know this is the 70cm length. The SA in the store just told me the straps "don't have names" which I know isn't really the case. Thanks!


----------



## acrowcounted

peonies13 said:


> Can anyone please help ID this strap name? I want to be able to search for it preloved. I know this is the 70cm length. The SA in the store just told me the straps "don't have names" which I know isn't really the case. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 4595159
> View attachment 4595160


----------



## peonies13

Thank you @acrowcounted!


----------



## missD

My SA just offered me this and didn’t say the color. When I called, she left for the day.

Would appreciate any help!


----------



## peonies13

missD said:


> View attachment 4596943
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My SA just offered me this and didn’t say the color. When I called, she left for the day.
> 
> Would appreciate any help!


I'm no expert but looks like Epsom Geranium to me... what do others think?


----------



## missD

peonies13 said:


> I'm no expert but looks like Epsom Geranium to me... what do others think?



Thank you! I wonder what it could be especially when store lighting comes into play!


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## acrowcounted

missD said:


> View attachment 4596943
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My SA just offered me this and didn’t say the color. When I called, she left for the day.
> 
> Would appreciate any help!


Rose Azalea would be my guess.


----------



## missD

acrowcounted said:


> Rose Azalea would be my guess.




She just got back to me and you are right!!!!


----------



## acrowcounted

missD said:


> She just got back to me and you are right!!!!


Get ittttttt!


----------



## Summerof89

Sorry for being an Instagram thief, can someone help me identify these beautiful twillies and from which collection/year it is from


----------



## Rouge H

Twilly is Hermes Bolduc.


----------



## Summerof89

Rouge H said:


> Twilly is Hermes Bolduc.


Thank you kindly!


----------



## Possum

Bag Madam said:


> Hi All! I'm currently waiting on my first B30 to arrive. She looks like she's been partying since 1995 (circle Y) and I'll be sending her off to the Hermes Spa for a much needed vacation and TLC. Here's the big "Q"....Anyone have an idea about color and leather? Thanks so much!!!


I think it might be Veau Grain Lisse


----------



## bobkat1991

Could the wise ones here opine upon this color?  What say you?


----------



## disappeared

Unripe avocado green


----------



## papertiger

bobkat1991 said:


> Could the wise ones here opine upon this color?  What say you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4604454



It would help if you knew the age. 

Relatively new I'd say Bambou 
Older then perhaps Vert Bengale. Clair doesn't usually look so bright but in certain (yellow) light it could.


----------



## QuelleFromage

bobkat1991 said:


> Could the wise ones here opine upon this color?  What say you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4604454


It looks like Pelouse or maybe Vert Bengale to me but do you have an idea of the year? Is that Swift or Gulliver or something else?


----------



## summer_mango

can you please help me to identify the colour of this Hermes watch strap？

I bought it without knowing the colour but now am thinking of getting an alligator skin bag of the same colour.

Is it Matt Braise?


----------



## QuelleFromage

summer_mango said:


> can you please help me to identify the colour of this Hermes watch strap？
> 
> I bought it without knowing the colour but now am thinking of getting an alligator skin bag of the same colour.
> 
> Is it Matt Braise?


It looks like shiny Braise to me.


----------



## bababebi

summer_mango said:


> can you please help me to identify the colour of this Hermes watch strap？
> 
> I bought it without knowing the colour but now am thinking of getting an alligator skin bag of the same colour.
> 
> Is it Matt Braise?


It looks like Matte Rouge Hermès Alligator. Nevertheless if you want a bag in the same color I suggest you go to Hermes with the watch and arrange it in person.


----------



## Victoria_ebony

Vlad said:


> As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!


I need help identifying my bag style, i have no pic at the moment but it looks like a plume or victoria II box tote. Caramel leather, only has 2 handles no shoulder strap, and has two large open sections with a small zip pocket in th middle. Bought from 2nd hand boutique about 12 years ago. Has base studs, and the label on the inside has been stich attached but only along the top which is a bit strange. Has gold hardware with the 'H' encircled. Small thick handles with the diamond shaped bottom. I have never used it, it cane with plastic around the handles. Its quite small too.
Thankyou for any help!!


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## Rouge H

Victoria_ebony said:


> I need help identifying my bag style, i have no pic at the moment but it looks like a plume or victoria II box tote. Caramel leather, only has 2 handles no shoulder strap, and has two large open sections with a small zip pocket in th middle. Bought from 2nd hand boutique about 12 years ago. Has base studs, and the label on the inside has been stich attached but only along the top which is a bit strange. Has gold hardware with the 'H' encircled. Small thick handles with the diamond shaped bottom. I have never used it, it cane with plastic around the handles. Its quite small too.
> Thankyou for any help!!



Pictures please


----------



## cph706

Any help with this one???   Thanks!


----------



## Rouge H

cph706 said:


> Any help with this one???   Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4611898



Etoupe Marwari w/contrast stitching. Were bag twins❤️ I adore this bag and it’s casual vibe. I have one in gold as well.


----------



## cph706

Thanks!!! Can't believe how quickly you ladies/gentlemen work!


----------



## Rouge H

cph706 said:


> Thanks!!! Can't believe how quickly you ladies work!


You’re welcome, I was actually taking a break and saw this... Glad I could help.


----------



## peonies13

(I am pretty sure it’s in the wrong forum but I’m posing from my phone and can’t find the correct one - please recategorize if needed!)


From the 2020 scarf thread, this was posted. Anyone know what handbag / wallet this is, a Constance of some kind, right? But looks like a perfect under arm evening bag (which for me would be a killer day to day size!)


----------



## Meta

peonies13 said:


> (I am pretty sure it’s in the wrong forum but I’m posing from my phone and can’t find the correct one - please recategorize if needed!)
> 
> From the 2020 scarf thread, this was posted. Anyone know what handbag / wallet this is, a Constance of some kind, right? But looks like a perfect under arm evening bag (which for me would be a killer day to day size!)
> 
> View attachment 4616442


This is the new Constance To Go wallet that’s coming for Spring/Summer 2020. It was mentioned here. There are also some press pics posted on here.


----------



## peonies13

Meta said:


> This is the new Constance To Go wallet that’s coming for Spring/Summer 2020. It was mentioned here. There are also some press pics posted on here.



Thank you


----------



## c18027

batikhaus said:


> Can you help to identify the color and leather on this Lakis?  Is it mykonos?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


IMO, this looks like Bleu Hydra.


----------



## eliz

View attachment 4619913

Can anyone ID this color?


----------



## bagnut1

Hello - I recently bought a pre-loved Bolide 35 Fjord, and the seller said the color is Rouge Vif.  The Vif photos I have seen in the red thread look different than this (the Bolide is a dark, berry red).  Shown here with my Rouge Casaque Clemence K35 for comparison.

Any opinions about the Bolide color?  TIA!


----------



## peonies13

bagnut1 said:


> Hello - I recently bought a pre-loved Bolide 35 Fjord, and the seller said the color is Rouge Vif.  The Vif photos I have seen in the red thread look different than this (the Bolide is a dark, berry red).  Shown here with my Rouge Casaque Clemence K35 for comparison.
> 
> Any opinions about the Bolide color?  TIA!


Whatever the color is it's _stunning!_


----------



## Encore Hermes

Compare with other bags made out of rouge Vif.


----------



## shopaholicious

bagnut1 said:


> Hello - I recently bought a pre-loved Bolide 35 Fjord, and the seller said the color is Rouge Vif.  The Vif photos I have seen in the red thread look different than this (the Bolide is a dark, berry red).  Shown here with my Rouge Casaque Clemence K35 for comparison.
> 
> Any opinions about the Bolide color?  TIA!



Check out these red Fjord bags
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/fjord-leather.214755/page-2


----------



## bagnut1

shopaholicious said:


> Check out these red Fjord bags
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/fjord-leather.214755/page-2


Thanks!  The B looks like the Bolide, not sure how I missed that one in my search.

OK so I am going to call this Vif and a day.

THX!!!


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## peonies13

Can anyone ID this color? https://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/c...01-01-hermes-rouge-box-calfskin-birkin-hac-36


----------



## QuelleFromage

peonies13 said:


> Can anyone ID this color? https://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/c...01-01-hermes-rouge-box-calfskin-birkin-hac-36


Rouge H


----------



## Rouge H

QuelleFromage said:


> Rouge H



You rang
Happy New Year


----------



## peonies13

QuelleFromage said:


> Rouge H



Thank you! I’ve seen rouge H in person and it’s much darker. Is this brighter because it’s older or do you think it’s just how it’s photographed?


----------



## peonies13

Anyone know If this (link/photo below) gorgeous strap has a specific name? Or maybe is it not authentic?


----------



## acrowcounted

peonies13 said:


> Anyone know If this (link/photo below) gorgeous strap has a specific name? Or maybe is it not authentic?
> 
> 
> View attachment 4625862



It’s a canvas Sangle strap that comes with that Beige de Weimar Evelyne TPM. Sometimes they also sell the strap separately but I’m not sure about this colorway.


----------



## allure244

peonies13 said:


> Anyone know If this (link/photo below) gorgeous strap has a specific name? Or maybe is it not authentic?
> 
> 
> View attachment 4625862



I’ve seen two reveals of this beige weimar Evelyne Tpm that came with this exact patterned strap on instagram so it could be authentic. I have a different Evelyne Tpm (Jaune de Naples) myself that came with a patterned strap and the same patterned strap was also sold separately on the website. I haven’t seen this specific strap sold separately yet but maybe it will be in the future?


----------



## Meta

@peonies13 @allure244 The TPM Evelyne is authentic. @Hillychristie just bought one here from Barcelona.


----------



## Hillychristie

Yup...with receipt attached.
Beige weimar is lighter than etoupe but without the contrast stitching, another reason I took this cutie home. Hope this helps


----------



## QuelleFromage

peonies13 said:


> Thank you! I’ve seen rouge H in person and it’s much darker. Is this brighter because it’s older or do you think it’s just how it’s photographed?


Rouge H varies from a cherry red to a brown red. This could be Rouge Vif but I'm voting Rouge H. It's very similar to a Rouge H Box calf bag I own


----------



## lolakitten

Can someone ID this cashmere shawl? Thanks!
Pic is from one of the H fan pages on IG:


----------



## Meta

lolakitten said:


> Can someone ID this cashmere shawl? Thanks!
> Pic is from one of the H fan pages on IG:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4626733


It's Jaquar Quetzal CSGM from SS18. Please post scarf ID questions here.


----------



## lolakitten

Meta said:


> It's Jaquar Quetzal CSGM from SS18. Please post scarf ID questions here.



Oops, wrong place, my apologies 
Thank you!!
I should have recognized that, I have this in another colour way


----------



## golconda

QuelleFromage said:


> Rouge H varies from a cherry red to a brown red. This could be Rouge Vif but I'm voting Rouge H. It's very similar to a Rouge H Box calf bag I own


I agree; lighting is everything.  These look similar in the sun, but different inside.  35 cm is Rouge H and 30cm is Rouge Vif.


----------



## CobaltBlu

No worries, now we all got a reminder!  This place is a labyrinth. Thank you @Meta for directing LK to the right place. 



lolakitten said:


> Oops, wrong place, my apologies
> Thank you!!
> I should have recognized that, I have this in another colour way


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## peonies13

Meta said:


> @peonies13 @allure244 The TPM Evelyne is authentic. @Hillychristie just bought one here from Barcelona.





Hillychristie said:


> Yup...with receipt attached.
> Beige weimar is lighter than etoupe but without the contrast stitching, another reason I took this cutie home. Hope this helps



Thank you both! I will be on the lookout for that strap - love it  



QuelleFromage said:


> Rouge H varies from a cherry red to a brown red. This could be Rouge Vif but I'm voting Rouge H. It's very similar to a Rouge H Box calf bag I own





golconda said:


> I agree; lighting is everything.  These look similar in the sun, but different inside.  35 cm is Rouge H and 30cm is Rouge Vif.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4627337
> View attachment 4627338



Thank you for these photos! This is so helpful. I am glad to know that Rouge H can be a lighter more cherry-type red. I love a good true red that isn't too dark so maybe the pieces I saw just happened to be on the darker end of the spectrum...


----------



## nymeria

Would you know if the bastia was made in gold box? Reason I ask- I have one that was marked as barenia when I bought it, but both my SA and I were not totally convinced, as it just looked "plumper", felt a bit less dry, and the color was a tad lighter. I just assumed it was Butler and called it a day. When I saw your post, it got me thinking, wonder if its Box?
Here are the two side by side ( Barenia on the Left, and darker)
I'll also post in Box thread  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/ode-to-box-calf.309526/page-74
and see what the consensus is there as well.Thanks so much- input always appreciated


----------



## ilamoresoave99

peonies13 said:


> Can anyone ID this color? https://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/c...01-01-hermes-rouge-box-calfskin-birkin-hac-36


I'm leaning towards Rouge H. Rouge Vif has slightly more blue undertones


----------



## golconda

nymeria said:


> Would you know if the bastia was made in gold box? Reason I ask- I have one that was marked as barenia when I bought it, but both my SA and I were not totally convinced, as it just looked "plumper", felt a bit less dry, and the color was a tad lighter. I just assumed it was Butler and called it a day. When I saw your post, it got me thinking, wonder if its Box?
> Here are the two side by side ( Barenia on the Left, and darker)
> I'll also post in Box thread  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/ode-to-box-calf.309526/page-74
> and see what the consensus is there as well.Thanks so much- input always appreciated
> View attachment 4628171


Could be Natural Vache?


----------



## nymeria

golconda said:


> Could be Natural Vache?


That's a good thought as well. Thanks


----------



## glarekelly

I just acquired a vintage kelly 28 (1977). I am a kelly newbie and this Kelly is redyed. Hoping to see if anyone can help me identify the leather type of the Kelly. Help much appreciated!


----------



## peonies13

Can anyone ID this bracelet (the post says it’s a Petit H bracelet so maybe it has no name?) or recommend something that would work to do this fun shoulder-bag Picotin conversion? I would like to do the same with a P18.


----------



## coolalalala

Hi, can anyone help to ID this color?
The seller mentioned as "Rose Extreme" but it is "Rose Azalee" to me, TIA.
https://item.rakuten.co.jp/auc-blanc/240900013606az/?s-id=step0_pc_itemimage


----------



## coolalalala

Petit H Ajoure Reversible Cuff Bracelet 



peonies13 said:


> Can anyone ID this bracelet (the post says it’s a Petit H bracelet so maybe it has no name?) or recommend something that would work to do this fun shoulder-bag Picotin conversion? I would like to do the same with a P18.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4633061


----------



## peonies13

coolalalala said:


> Petit H Ajoure Reversible Cuff Bracelet



Thank you!!


----------



## alwaysneedmorebags

I've seen conflicting tags of Bambou and Cactus on social media. In some, Bambou is the vibrant one and cactus is bit lighter and on others it's the reverse. So can you guys please confirm - which is cactus and which is bambou? Thank you! I like the top one.


----------



## peonies13

Who can ID these "strap extenders" as seen on the UK site? Ironically they're shown on a page for a losange: https://www.hermes.com/uk/en/product/h-vibration-losange-medium-model-H813535Sv08/ I would love a pair!


----------



## Meta

alwaysneedmorebags said:


> I've seen conflicting tags of Bambou and Cactus on social media. In some, Bambou is the vibrant one and cactus is bit lighter and on others it's the reverse. So can you guys please confirm - which is cactus and which is bambou? Thank you! I like the top one.


Date stamp of the bags would be more helpful in identifying the exact color as pictures aren’t most accurate due to lighting and monitor screen settings. 


peonies13 said:


> Who can ID these "strap extenders" as seen on the UK site? Ironically they're shown on a page for a losange: https://www.hermes.com/uk/en/product/h-vibration-losange-medium-model-H813535Sv08/ I would love a pair!


It’s called the Attachie Soie, which I’ve previously posted here.


----------



## alwaysneedmorebags

Unfortunately I don't know @Meta - I've just seen these colours online, so am trying to establish which one is which. Or at least whether Cactus is brighter or Bamboo.


----------



## peonies13

Meta said:


> Date stamp of the bags would be more helpful in identifying the exact color as pictures aren’t most accurate due to lighting and monitor screen settings.
> 
> It’s called the Attachie Soie, which I’ve previously posted here.


Gosh @Meta you know _everything _ Thank you! Do you happen to have any insight why they're not on the US site yet? Are they special order or are they just new and not released yet?


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## Meta

peonies13 said:


> Gosh @Meta you know _everything _ Thank you! Do you happen to have any insight why they're not on the US site yet? Are they special order or are they just new and not released yet?


I replied here.


----------



## MissSteph

coolalalala said:


> Hi, can anyone help to ID this color?
> The seller mentioned as "Rose Extreme" but it is "Rose Azalee" to me, TIA.
> https://item.rakuten.co.jp/auc-blanc/240900013606az/?s-id=step0_pc_itemimage


Looks like Rose Extreme with lighter lighting to me. Rose azelee has a slight orange hint.


----------



## piperdog

Hi all, can someone help ID the leather in this listing? https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/satchels/hermes-vintage-box-bolide-27?position=0 
I have a black bolide from the same year (1994) that looks like exactly the same leather. The seller called mine swift, and this one is called box, and I'm curious if either one is correct. TIA.


----------



## acrowcounted

piperdog said:


> Hi all, can someone help ID the leather in this listing? https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/satchels/hermes-vintage-box-bolide-27?position=0
> I have a black bolide from the same year (1994) that looks like exactly the same leather. The seller called mine swift, and this one is called box, and I'm curious if either one is correct. TIA.


Might be easier to show pics of your bag if that’s what you are really after.


----------



## bababebi

piperdog said:


> Hi all, can someone help ID the leather in this listing? https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/satchels/hermes-vintage-box-bolide-27?position=0
> I have a black bolide from the same year (1994) that looks like exactly the same leather. The seller called mine swift, and this one is called box, and I'm curious if either one is correct. TIA.


It’s Rouge Vif Box calf. 

Swift leather was not yet in production in 1994, so your bag cannot be Swift. Might be Gulliver or Box calf.


----------



## piperdog

acrowcounted said:


> Might be easier to show pics of your bag if that’s what you are really after.


Great suggestion. Attached are a few pictures in different light, and a close-up. It's very rigid and holds its shape. Thank you for the responses so far.


----------



## bababebi

piperdog said:


> Great suggestion. Attached are a few pictures in different light, and a close-up. It's very rigid and holds its shape. Thank you for the responses so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4653368
> View attachment 4653368
> View attachment 4653370
> View attachment 4653371


Gulliver.


----------



## piperdog

bababebi said:


> Gulliver.


Thank you, both for this response, and for all that you do for this forum and its members.


----------



## roses-and-bananas

What colour is the Hermes Croc? At first I thought it was Ambre but it's an N stamp and ambre was only released in 2018. Any ideas?!


----------



## coloradolvr

I'm sorry I can't help with the name, but it certainly is stunning!


----------



## ChanelCelineLaurentLover

I just googled images...could it be Juane gold?


----------



## momoc

I am reminded of this amazing thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/mr-froggy-and-the-one-in-a-million.231763/page-7#post-4898234

(note: thread is more than a decade old, OP is no longer active on tPF, but this thread has been surfaced once in a while because it's amazing)

I think it's just "jaune"?


----------



## roses-and-bananas

momoc said:


> I am reminded of this amazing thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/mr-froggy-and-the-one-in-a-million.231763/page-7#post-4898234
> 
> (note: thread is more than a decade old, OP is no longer active on tPF, but this thread has been surfaced once in a while because it's amazing)
> 
> I think it's just "jaune"?




Thank you! I actually think you're right - looks identical. Yay!!


----------



## Wanttobechic

Hi, can someone help me ID this colour and year? It reminds me of Bleu Jean or Bleu du Nord, couldn't proceed any further. Thanks so much!
http://www.handbag.com.sg/product.asp?sysid=6908&pic=34829


----------



## abg12

Does anyone know what color this is? It’s stamped square n


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## nicole0612

It might be Taupe. I have an L stamp Taupe that looks like this.


----------



## nicole0612

abg12 said:


> Does anyone know what color this is? It’s stamped square n
> View attachment 4657969
> 
> View attachment 4657970



Sorry, forgot to quote you. It might be Taupe.


----------



## bababebi

abg12 said:


> Does anyone know what color this is? It’s stamped square n
> View attachment 4657969
> 
> View attachment 4657970


Poussiere in my opinion.


----------



## VanCleefandApples

Does this look like B saphir or B elec? The leather is swift, and I am told it’s Saphir but I can’t tell. It seems less vibrant than BE, but also brighter than BS (in togo for example).


----------



## HKsai

VanCleefandApples said:


> Does this look like B saphir or B elec? The leather is swift, and I am told it’s Saphir but I can’t tell. It seems less vibrant than BE, but also brighter than BS (in togo for example).


Looks like bleu zellige to me? Included photo I found online and picture I took when I was ordering my SO (bleu zellige and electrique).


----------



## Snowflake_mb

Does anyone know the name of this tote? It was listed as Victoria II Cabas clemence leather on Fashionphile. However the Victoria II Cabas I have seen has a zipper closure which this one does not. I love the simplicity of this tote and the quality is amazing. Keeper for sure and would love to know her name. Thanks for your help.


----------



## totesmcgoats

Victoria Cabas is not the Victoria II. What is pictured is the Cabas, which is an open tote with a zippered pocket inside. Victoria II looks more like a travel bag.

Edited to add: The interwebs does indeed list the above as Victoria II Cabas. But googling “Victoria II” gets you the zippered travel bag whereas googling “Victoria Cabas” will yield photos similar to yours. So, entirely possible I’m wrong. Perplexed.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Please try here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/please-help-identify-leather-color-and-design.897904/


----------



## Rouge H

Indeed it is the Victoria Kabas. I had one years ago as a work tote.


----------



## momoc

Snowflake_mb said:


> Does anyone know the name of this tote? It was listed as Victoria II Cabas clemence leather on Fashionphile. However the Victoria II Cabas I have seen has a zipper closure which this one does not. I love the simplicity of this tote and the quality is amazing. Keeper for sure and would love to know her name. Thanks for your help.




Victoria II Cabas is the correct name AFAIK. Not sure what you mean about seeing zip closure ones can you post a photo?


----------



## Ryan

Saw this in the new issue of Harper’s Bazaar. Price listed as $10,900. Anyone know what it is?


----------



## ae888

could the squirrel be Bleu du Nord? If that is the case, what color is the horse?


----------



## DoggieBags

Your squirrel is not Bleu du Nord. I’ve attached a pic of my Bleu du Nord Bearn for reference. Maybe it’s bleuette?


----------



## Genie27

ae888 said:


> could the squirrel be Bleu du Nord? If that is the case, what color is the horse?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4668586


The squirrel looks like Bleu Brighton to me. I have it in a Calvi evercolour. Horse looks like Bleu Zanzibar. I will try to post a pic of my 2 pieces in those shades later today.


----------



## ae888

DoggieBags said:


> Your squirrel is not Bleu du Nord. I’ve attached a pic of my Bleu du Nord Bearn for reference. Maybe it’s bleuette?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4668608


The squirrel is definitely not Bleu du Nord, thank you for clarification! Such a beautiful wallet and amazing color!


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## ae888

Genie27 said:


> The squirrel looks like Bleu Brighton to me. I have it in a Calvi evercolour. Horse looks like Bleu Zanzibar. I will try to post a pic of my 2 pieces in those shades later today.


Thank you so much, that would be very helpful!


----------



## sunyeo78

Ryan said:


> Saw this in the new issue of Harper’s Bazaar. Price listed as $10,900. Anyone know what it is?


Unfortunately,  do not know the name but believe I saw it in the Madison Avenue store last week.  It is part of their new line.  I am looking forward to the new drag bag that is coming out!


----------



## acrowcounted

ae888 said:


> could the squirrel be Bleu du Nord? If that is the case, what color is the horse?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4668586


From this picture I would guess the squirrel is Celeste and the horse either Brighton or azur. So hard to tell but as a Zanzibar owner (as seen in the B25 in my avatar) it does not resemble Zanzibar or Zellege imo.


----------



## Genie27

Ok no Bleu Zanzibar here, but the tressage strap is Celeste/rouge H, the Bastia is Bleu Brighton and the Calvi is Bleu zephyr

The other Calvi is rose lipstick. Hope this helps.


----------



## ae888

Genie27 said:


> Ok no Bleu Zanzibar here, but the tressage strap is Celeste/rouge H, the Bastia is Bleu Brighton and the Calvi is Bleu zephyr
> 
> The other Calvi is rose lipstick. Hope this helps.


Thank you so much for the picture, very helpful! Based on this picture the squirrel is definitely Celeste.


----------



## DrHMK98

Would appreciate it if anyone can offer input on the name of the color and leather on this 35cm Birkin?  Not sure if it’s Togo or Clemence and whether it’s Orange H, Feu, Potiron, or some other shade of orange?


----------



## labelo

I hope this inquiry fits here: 
Does anyone know more about these Birkins that have two exterior leather types (ie: swift and togo) but aren't exotic leather? My first thought was that they're a non-exotic Touch style; does such a thing exist? Does this style have have a name? I was under the impression that SOs didn't offer a "touch" option, otherwise I'd assume it was an SO.
One listed at Ann's Fabulous Finds, and another image I stumbled across online a few month back.










Thanks in advance!


----------



## Meta

labelo said:


> I hope this inquiry fits here:
> Does anyone know more about these Birkins that have two exterior leather types (ie: swift and togo) but aren't exotic leather? My first thought was that they're a non-exotic Touch style; does such a thing exist? Does this style have have a name? I was under the impression that SOs didn't offer a "touch" option, otherwise I'd assume it was an SO.
> One listed at Ann's Fabulous Finds, and another image I stumbled across online a few month back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Yes, these are Birkin Touch, the non-exotic variant. It's a combination of Sombrero and Clemence.

The listing on AFF is incorrect. It's not black Swift but Bleu Obscure in Sombrero.


----------



## bababebi

Meta said:


> Yes, these are Birkin Touch, the non-exotic variant. It's a combination of Sombrero and Clemence.
> 
> The listing on AFF is incorrect. It's not black Swift but Bleu Obscure in Sombrero.


Correct.  

And actually interior is Bleu Zellige also.


----------



## perthhermes

abg12 said:


> Does anyone know what color this is? It’s stamped square n
> View attachment 4657969
> 
> View attachment 4657970




Looks like sage


----------



## papertiger

ae888 said:


> could the squirrel be Bleu du Nord? If that is the case, what color is the horse?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4668586



Always hard to tell in small items and light changes undertones too.

So guessing

Squirrel could also be Bleu Lin or Celeste

Horse could be Blue Jean


----------



## ae888

papertiger said:


> Always hard to tell in small items and light changes undertones too.
> 
> So guessing
> 
> Squirrel could also be Bleu Lin or Celeste
> 
> Horse could be Blue Jean


Thank you for contributing, Papertiger! The squirrel definitely looks like Celeste, but the horse gives me grief in terms of coloring, otherwise it is lovely!


----------



## ff2904

Hi ladies, could you please identify this bag for me please? What does it call and does it come with strap? Thank you so much


----------



## Meta

ff2904 said:


> Hi ladies, could you please identify this bag for me please? What does it call and does it come with strap? Thank you so much


It's called the Atlas, and it's a handheld bag, with no shoulder strap, if I recall correctly.


----------



## ff2904

Meta said:


> It's called the Atlas, and it's a handheld bag, with no shoulder strap, if I recall correctly.


Thank you so much


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## golconda

What color is that Atlas?  Tosca maybe?


----------



## seccrenicche

Could someone help identifying this leather and color? The seller is saying it’s Togo but the grains seem too smooth and small to me? I’m thinking Evergrain in Havane maybe?


----------



## dynamo

Dear friends,

I spotted this babe at Heathrow a few days ago. I was in a rush and forgot to get the receipt. I'm wondering what leather this is. Thank you!


----------



## Rouge H

If it was at Heathrow why does it have Japanese writing on the pictures?


----------



## Hat Trick

dynamo said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I spotted this babe at Heathrow a few days ago. I was in a rush and forgot to get the receipt. I'm wondering what leather this is. Thank you!


 
Could be clemence?


----------



## acrowcounted

dynamo said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I spotted this babe at Heathrow a few days ago. I was in a rush and forgot to get the receipt. I'm wondering what leather this is. Thank you!


I’m guessing it is evercolor.


----------



## QuelleFromage

dynamo said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> I spotted this babe at Heathrow a few days ago. I was in a rush and forgot to get the receipt. I'm wondering what leather this is. Thank you!


Looks like evercolor. I think that's the only leather for the mini Bolide in Gold (it comes in fauve Barenia Faubourg of course but this is not BF).


----------



## OneMoreDay

Can anyone ID this 26 2002 bag?


----------



## Meta

Rouge H said:


> If it was at Heathrow why does it have Japanese writing on the pictures?


It's Chinese characters and looks like it was posted on the Little Red Book, a social media platform similar to Instagram.  Looks like seller's phone number was posted?


----------



## J_sv

OneMoreDay said:


> Can anyone ID this 26 2002 bag? [/ QUOTE]
> Looks like Colvert, еvercolor.


----------



## OneMoreDay

I thought so too. Thanks!


----------



## Rouge H

Meta said:


> It's Chinese characters and looks like it was posted on the Little Red Book, a social media platform similar to Instagram.  Looks like seller's phone number was posted?



Exactly, how could it be at Heathrow?


----------



## acrowcounted

OneMoreDay said:


> I thought so too. Thanks!


If it’s a newer picture, I’m guessing it’s Deep Blue or even Vert Bosphore. I do not believe colvert is currently in production.


----------



## OneMoreDay

acrowcounted said:


> If it’s a newer picture, I’m guessing it’s Deep Blue or even Vert Bosphore. I do not believe colvert is currently in production.


Seems new. Vert Bosphore is closer, I think.


----------



## OneMoreDay

acrowcounted said:


> If it’s a newer picture, I’m guessing it’s Deep Blue or even Vert Bosphore. I do not believe colvert is currently in production.


I take it back. It's Deep Blue. My phone was showing more green compared to my tablet.


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## momoc

Meta said:


> It's Chinese characters and looks like it was posted on the Little Red Book, a social media platform similar to Instagram.  Looks like seller's phone number was posted?



I missed the photo - looks someone helped to edit the post to remove those. Whoever did that work - thanks 

If it was like a number next to the characters for "Little Red Book",  it might have been the Little Red Book account ID - if you save photos from that app, they automatically watermark it with the characters "little red book" and the account ID # of the poster (which you can then use to find that account).

In either case, I completely agree that it's very...shall we say, interesting? .... that this person got it from Heathrow but can only show us photos that they saved from someone's Little Red Book post


----------



## jacyh

Hi, I am not sure if this is the right thread, but is this bracelet she's wearing from Hermes? If so, what is it called?


(It's a screenshot from this video where she's swatching the lipsticks: )


----------



## Rouge H

https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/collier-de-chien-zigzag-bracelet-H078839CKABT2/
wider version


----------



## Rockerchic

Hi Ladies, I spotted this Birkin on TRR but they are notorious for getting details wrong... it is listed as evercolor but I am thinking this may be evergrain? I'm posting inside as looks to have sueded pocket and I though when evercolor began, the pocket change to leather had already been made. Thanks for your help!


----------



## FreddieMac

Rockerchic said:


> Hi Ladies, I spotted this Birkin on TRR but they are notorious for getting details wrong... it is listed as evercolor but I am thinking this may be evergrain? I'm posting inside as looks to have sueded pocket and I though when evercolor began, the pocket change to leather had already been made. Thanks for your help!



Those scratches certainly look familiar to what I experience with my Evergrain CityHall. Evercolour seems to be much less scratch proof, but also with more distinct, larger grains closer to a flattened Togo.


----------



## Rockerchic

FreddieMac said:


> Those scratches certainly look familiar to what I experience with my Evergrain CityHall. Evercolour seems to be much less scratch proof, but also with more distinct, larger grains closer to a flattened Togo.


Thanks so much FreddieMac!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Can someone please help id the size of this Kelly? Thanks in advance. Image online "_via Parisian Chic by Ines de la Fressange"_


_
_


----------



## Rouge H

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Can someone please help id the size of this Kelly? Thanks in advance. Image online "_via Parisian Chic by Ines de la Fressange"_
> View attachment 4700954



32cm


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Rouge H said:


> 32cm


Thank you


----------



## mochipuppy

I’m trying to identify the leather and color of this kelly ado from “crash landing on you”. It’s a grained leather and a shade of rouge.


----------



## Rouge H

It’s hard to tell from the pictures, I would guess either Togo or Clemence and the color could be 
Vermillion?


----------



## bababebi

Looks like a Kelly a Dos from early 2000’s and therefore my opinion is Rouge Vif would be the color.


----------



## mochipuppy

bababebi said:


> Looks like a Kelly a Dos from early 2000’s and therefore my opinion is Rouge Vif would be the color.


Thanks! What’s the difference between the one from early 2000s compared to the kelly ado that’s being sold now? (That allow your to distinguish between the 2)


----------



## bababebi

mochipuppy said:


> Thanks! What’s the difference between the one from early 2000s compared to the kelly ado that’s being sold now? (That allow your to distinguish between the 2)



There’s no difference. Perhaps it’s a new one. The new ones are in Clemence and this one most likely is Rouge Casaque.


----------



## jacyh

Hi! I hope you're all keeping well and safe! I just got these images from VC, and wondering what color and leather it is?


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## tannfran

Appears to be natural chamonix


----------



## NSAIDs_

Hi. I've just bought this kelly 35 bag pre-owned. The seller told me that de leather is togo. However it feels really soft en slouchy compares to my other togo bag. Would somebody identify the leather please?


----------



## NSAIDs_

I have this Birkin bag in Brique color as well. It feels a lot stiffer than the kelly bag above.
Which type of leather is it? Is it vache liège? Thanks a lot.


----------



## Summerof89

Can someone pls confirm that this is gris Asphalte and rose pourpre? My colour identification skills for grey is not the best.


----------



## papertiger

Summerof89 said:


> Can someone pls confirm that this is gris Asphalte and rose pourpre? My colour identification skills for grey is not the best.



All greys and beiges are difficult from photos because different lights can change them drastically but it looks like Asphalt and RP to me. 

Looks greyer than G. Tourterelle, Too light for Etoupe or Etain and too brown for Mouette.


----------



## Summerof89

papertiger said:


> All greys and beiges are difficult from photos because different lights can change them drastically but it looks like Asphalt and RP to me.
> 
> Looks greyer than G. Tourterelle, Too light for Etoupe or Etain and too brown for Mouette.


Thank you very much for your help  and love the little explanation makes a lot of sense


----------



## Rockerchic

Please help identify this brown in fjord. 
Ebene? Marron Fonce?? other...Thanks in advance!


----------



## Rockerchic

posting better pix of this...
Know it is fjord...I think it may be marron fonce?
thank you!


----------



## Rafaelavdneves

i fell in love with this bag that a lovely lady posted in here. what is the name of this color please? i adore it...


----------



## muchstuff

Total newbie here, would someone tell me if this is in fact, moka, as listed? Or etoupe? Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

muchstuff said:


> Total newbie here, would someone tell me if this is in fact, moka, as listed? Or etoupe? Thanks!
> View attachment 4712743


No one? Need to purchase today to get the bonus credit. TIA!


----------



## Rouge H

muchstuff said:


> No one? Need to purchase today to get the bonus credit. TIA!



Its Etoupe Marwari- I have the same one.


----------



## muchstuff

Rouge H said:


> Its Etoupe Marwari- I have the same one.


Thank you! They had two listed, an etoupe and this one, listed as mocha. It didn’t look like any other photo of mocha I found but slightly darker than the other etoupe so I wondered if there was a third colour I was unaware of. Must have been the lighting!
Will there be a colour code on a tag? I purchased it yesterday.


----------



## muchstuff

@Rouge H here is a pic of the other etoupe. Colour looks a little pinker, warmer to me, do you think it’s just the lighting or is this perhaps not etoupe? As you can tell I’m a little OCD, thanks!


----------



## Rouge H

That’s Etoupe w/contrast stitching for sure..


muchstuff said:


> View attachment 4713490
> @Rouge H here is a pic of the other etoupe. Colour looks a little pinker, warmer to me, do you think it’s just the lighting or is this perhaps not etoupe? As you can tell I’m a little OCD, thanks!


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## muchstuff

Rouge H said:


> That’s Etoupe w/contrast stitching for sure..


Much appreciated, I guess it’s just the lighting then!


----------



## muchstuff

Rouge H said:


> That’s Etoupe w/contrast stitching for sure..


She's here and she's lovely, thanks again!


----------



## Rouge H

muchstuff said:


> She's here and she's lovely, thanks again!
> 
> View attachment 4719913



We are Marwari twins. Congrats to you and I know you’ll love this bag as much as I do.❤️


----------



## muchstuff

Rouge H said:


> We are Marwari twins. Congrats to you and I know you’ll love this bag as much as I do.❤️


Thanks! Trying to decide if I need it in the PM as well, any thoughts? I understand it's substantially smaller...?


----------



## Rouge H

muchstuff said:


> Thanks! Trying to decide if I need it in the PM as well, any thoughts? I understand it's substantially smaller...?



I have the PM size. You could do the PM in another color. I have PM in Etoupe and Gold.


----------



## muchstuff

Rouge H said:


> I have the PM size. You could do the PM in another color. I have PM in Etoupe and Gold.


How do you find the size? You wouldn’t happen to have a mod shot?


----------



## Rouge H

muchstuff said:


> How do you find the size? You wouldn’t happen to have a mod shot?



PM’d you


----------



## bagaholic1

Does anyone know what color this is? I thought it may be rouge Venetian? Thank you


----------



## Happyish

Can someone help me to identify the color of this jypsiere? Also, the inside looks brighter than the outside . . . I was thinking it might be Iris . . . thank you in advance!


----------



## Happyish

This is a different bag and was identified as Iris. It looks more like ultraviolet, but I could be wrong. Any thoughts?


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Happy Sunday!
Does anyone know the name of this bag?
Its the only image I could find.
I assume its a mens luggage bag but unsure of date.
many thanks


----------



## golconda

Happyish said:


> Can someone help me to identify the color of this jypsiere? Also, the inside looks brighter than the outside . . . I was thinking it might be Iris . . . thank you in advance!


Looks like Iris to me.


----------



## Encore Hermes

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Happy Sunday!
> Does anyone know the name of this bag?
> Its the only image I could find.
> I assume its a mens luggage bag but unsure of date.
> many thanks


I think it is Drag voyage
..


----------



## ukonvasara

is there anyone who know this bag's name?
love this adorble bag. it is like a squre shape, with two handles. a little like the maxi box which is with one handle.


----------



## Rouge H

ukonvasara said:


> is there anyone who know this bag's name?
> love this adorble bag. it is like a squre shape, with two handles. a little like the maxi box which is with one handle.



Hermes Omnibus


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## ukonvasara

Rouge H said:


> Hermes Omnibus


wow, thanx for your quick replay


----------



## ukonvasara

Rouge H said:


> Hermes Omnibus


by the way, what is the retail price of a 32 omnibus bag in generally, please?


----------



## Rouge H

ukonvasara said:


> by the way, what is the retail price of a 32 omnibus bag in generally, please?



Google’s your friend...used prices vary depending on toile or all leather. Just type in Hermes 32cm Omnibus and you’ll get your prices.


----------



## ukonvasara

Rouge H said:


> Google’s your friend...used prices vary depending on toile or all leather. Just type in Hermes 32cm Omnibus and you’ll get your prices.



sorry, I meant the retail price at hermes stores.  the original price.  I have already googled it for sometime and couldn't find it.  never mind.


----------



## Rouge H

ukonvasara said:


> sorry, I meant the retail price at hermes stores.  the original price.  I have already googled it for sometime and couldn't find it.  never mind.



Im sorry, I don’t know the answer.


----------



## ukonvasara

Rouge H said:


> Im sorry, I don’t know the answer.


please never mind.  you've already given me lots of help！


----------



## Pampelmuse

Hi! Has anyone a bag in rouge garance? What is it like? A darker red? Thanks!


----------



## GoldFish8

Pampelmuse said:


> Hi! Has anyone a bag in rouge garance? What is it like? A darker red? Thanks!


I do! Is it back?


----------



## ukonvasara

what is the name of the bag, please?


----------



## QuelleFromage

ukonvasara said:


> what is the name of the bag, please?


I believe that to be the President.


----------



## ukonvasara

QuelleFromage said:


> I believe that to be the President.


absolutely right, thank you!


----------



## mistmint4365

Hello! This is my first post. I apologise if this is the wrong place to ask but does anyone know if rose tyrien colors come with tonal stitching? I thought they only come in white/contrast stitching but I found a listing of a kelly with tonal stitching and I'm very interested in buying if it's actually real. https://item.rakuten.co.jp/loire/1501201/


----------



## ukonvasara

mistmint4365 said:


> Hello! This is my first post. I apologise if this is the wrong place to ask but does anyone know if rose tyrien colors come with tonal stitching? I thought they only come in white/contrast stitching but I found a listing of a kelly with tonal stitching and I'm very interested in buying if it's actually real. https://item.rakuten.co.jp/loire/1501201/


i think they do the tonal stitchings.


----------



## mistmint4365

ukonvasara said:


> i think they do the tonal stitchings.


That's a relief. Thank you for answering!


----------



## ukonvasara

i wonder what the color of this new to me jypsiere 28 is. the year stamp is square P, 2012.
thanx a lot!


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## ff2904

Hi, can anyone help me identify the colors of these two bags please? Thank you.


----------



## trishaluvslv

ukonvasara said:


> i wonder what the color of this new to me jypsiere 28 is. the year stamp is square P, 2012.
> thanx a lot!


Could be Sanguine? Does it go more pink or red tone?  Cool or warm? This is a Sanguine Togo B , O in square stamp so Similar time frame as yours.


----------



## trishaluvslv

Love my new to me prel9ved Jypsiere 31 but unsure as to  color,   I purchased from fashion phile and they're generally on point with color/ leather.  But this one has me stumped. It was listed as Bougainvillea,  And the photo shows my bougie shiny gator CDC next to her.  But I also see rose Jaipur and rose lipstick, so I leave it to the experts, what do you all think? She has that pinkish vibrant flamingo ish pop, not orange like Sanguine.  Stamp is O or P in box.

Thank u.  I need to order a replacement clochette/lock but have to confirm color  And I won't be in Beverly Hills store anytime soon.


----------



## ukonvasara

trishaluvslv said:


> Could be Sanguine? Does it go more pink or red tone?  Cool or warm? This is a Sanguine Togo B , O in square stamp so Similar time frame as yours.


thanx for your information. I think it is different from sanguine，more red with a little pink.  my sa tells me maybe it is zaipur today.


----------



## cseh1916

Can anyone tell me more about this one?


----------



## ukonvasara

come across this la bag.  it is obvious heritage leather.  I wonder which type it is.  is it butler? 
and I wonder if it gets patina over time.  it seems has color above the leather.
thank you all for any information.


----------



## Rouge H

ukonvasara said:


> come across this la bag.  it is obvious heritage leather.  I wonder which type it is.  is it butler?
> and I wonder if it gets patina over time.  it seems has color above the leather.
> thank you all for any information.



LA bag in Chaminox it does patina overtime. They are a great under the radar bag.


----------



## ukonvasara

you are my dictionary!  I wish I had your knowledge!


Rouge H said:


> LA bag in Chaminox it does patina overtime. They are a great under the radar bag.


----------



## tannfran

ukonvasara said:


> come across this la bag.  it is obvious heritage leather.  I wonder which type it is.  is it butler?
> and I wonder if it gets patina over time.  it seems has color above the leather.
> thank you all for any information.


Vache natural


----------



## ukonvasara

Rouge H said:


> LA bag in Chaminox it does patina overtime. They are a great under the radar bag.


there is another choice, a dark orange one. I am imaging two bag's patina.  will the yellow one get dirty easily?  I want an even patina, not stains here and there.


----------



## acrowcounted

cseh1916 said:


> Can anyone tell me more about this one?


I believe that it’s just a white birkin that’s been pained by an aftermarket person.


----------



## trishaluvslv

I am looking again, could it be Rouge VEnetienne?

http://www.heychenny.com/hermes-color-chart/


----------



## Cordeliere

ukonvasara said:


> come across this la bag.  it is obvious heritage leather.  I wonder which type it is.  is it butler?
> and I wonder if it gets patina over time.  it seems has color above the leather.
> thank you all for any information.



I thought Vache too.   Vache really develops patina.   I have heard it described as not for the faint of heart.   I had a vintage vache bag and it scuffed very easily.  I had to touch up the scuffs with saddle baum every time I carried it.


----------



## LovelyLillyGirl

Need help! What natural leather is this? It is identified as Natural box calf, but I did not think there was such a leather called natural box calf.  It's from 2001. I assume it is either vache natural, a natural sable or barenia. Or, perhaps caramel box calf, if that is a proper name and a true Hermes color? Merci.


----------



## tannfran

LovelyLillyGirl said:


> Need help! What natural leather is this? It is identified as Natural box calf, but I did not think there was such a leather called natural box calf.  It's from 2001. I assume it is either vache natural, a natural sable or barenia. Or, perhaps caramel box calf, if that is a proper name and a true Hermes color? Merci.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4740256
> View attachment 4740257


Vache natural


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## momoc

LovelyLillyGirl said:


> Need help! What natural leather is this? It is identified as Natural box calf, but I did not think there was such a leather called natural box calf.  It's from 2001. I assume it is either vache natural, a natural sable or barenia. Or, perhaps caramel box calf, if that is a proper name and a true Hermes color? Merci.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4740256
> View attachment 4740257



That looks like vache natural to me.


----------



## LovelyLillyGirl

tannfran said:


> Vache natural


Thank you so much! That is what I thought as well. I have one haut a courroies in vache natural, but the shade is not as yellow.


----------



## LovelyLillyGirl

momoc said:


> That looks like vache natural to me.


Thank you so, so much!


----------



## tannfran

LovelyLillyGirl said:


> Thank you so much! That is what I thought as well. I have one haut a courroies in vache natural, but the shade is not as yellow.


You’re very welcome.  As patina forms with time and usage, it will be less yellow.  Pretty bag


----------



## ukonvasara

Cordeliere said:


> I thought Vache too.   Vache really develops patina.   I have heard it described as not for the faint of heart.   I had a vintage vache bag and it scuffed very easily.  I had to touch up the scuffs with saddle baum every time I carried it.


thanx.  but I think there is a layer of yellow color upon the leather.  so I think it more likely chamonix.  my pics are not very accurate.  thank you again.


----------



## LovelyLillyGirl

ukonvasara said:


> thanx.  but I think there is a layer of yellow color upon the leather.  so I think it more likely chamonix.  my pics are not very accurate.  thank you again.




Is chamonix a natural leather like vache or dyed?


----------



## Cordeliere

ukonvasara said:


> thanx.  but I think there is a layer of yellow color upon the leather.  so I think it more likely chamonix.  my pics are not very accurate.  thank you again.



research the Hermes stamp.


----------



## Encore Hermes

☝ And research the resin


----------



## ukonvasara

LovelyLillyGirl said:


> Is chamonix a natural leather like vache or dyed?


dyed


----------



## ukonvasara

Cordeliere said:


> research the Hermes stamp.


how to research the stamp, please?  the stamp is square I something which is very hard to see.  I post a pic here.


----------



## ukonvasara

Encore Hermes said:


> ☝ And research the resin


how to research the resin, please?


----------



## momoc

ukonvasara said:


> how to research the resin, please?



Vache natural and natural chamonix are very hard to tell apart but one difference is their resin. Vache natural has a clear resin where you can see the layers of leather whereas chamonix has a normal brown one. Also the stamp on VN should be blind stamp but Chamonix is brown ink (normally speaking).


----------



## momoc

LovelyLillyGirl said:


> Thank you so, so much!



also natural box miiiight actually be a thing at one time but I don’t think that’s the case for your bag based on the year you said (I think it need to be earlier than that)

NOT a super expert on this though that’s what I vaguely remember reading from other members on this forum when I was doing a search into the heritage leathers


----------



## ukonvasara

momoc said:


> Vache natural and natural chamonix are very hard to tell apart but one difference is their resin. Vache natural has a clear resin where you can see the layers of leather whereas chamonix has a normal brown one. Also the stamp on VN should be blind stamp but Chamonix is brown ink (normally speaking).



i think the stamp is blind with no ink


----------



## ukonvasara

is this leather clemence?  but the brown stamp is like something unusual.


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## Rouge H

ukonvasara said:


> is this leather clemence?  but the brown stamp is like something unusual.



I can provide you with a link to an extremely knowledgeable women who can authenticate as well as answer all the questions you have as of late regarding these findings/acquisitions of yours.
http://www.bababebi.com/
Hope this helps❤️


----------



## ukonvasara

Rouge H said:


> I can provide you with a link to an extremely knowledgeable women who can authenticate as well as answer all the questions you have as of late regarding these findings/acquisitions of yours.
> http://www.bababebi.com/
> Hope this helps❤️


thanks a lot!


----------



## 1gunro

Hello alll! Hope everyone is safe and healthy! I need your experts out there to help me identify a pre-loved jelly 40 that I have just received. The description was quite vague but I went ahead with the purchase. It’s beautiful, but I’d like to know which leather you all think this is. The description was just ‘Barenia smellier Kelly 49, but I know it isn’t Barenia. I’m wondering if it is Vache Natural? It is very lightweight. Or would it be Vache Liegee? Thx for any help! Here’s the photos!


----------



## Rouge H

1gunro said:


> Hello alll! Hope everyone is safe and healthy! I need your experts out there to help me identify a pre-loved jelly 40 that I have just received. The description was quite vague but I went ahead with the purchase. It’s beautiful, but I’d like to know which leather you all think this is. The description was just ‘Barenia smellier Kelly 49, but I know it isn’t Barenia. I’m wondering if it is Vache Natural? It is very lightweight. Or would it be Vache Liegee? Thx for any help! Here’s the photos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4742928
> View attachment 4742929
> View attachment 4742931



It’s not Vache Liegee. Here’s a link for you to discover the wonderful leathers of Hermes.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/reference-hermes-groupie-s-leather-book.49095/
Congrats on your Kelly and enjoy.
I hope this helps❤️


----------



## 1gunro

Thank you Rouge H! 
I looked through all the descriptions. Which made me look back over the listing description, and it said 'natural barenia tadelakt. Could that be right? It doesn't have a velvety feel at all, and it smells like my barenia faubourg. So now I'm really confused, haha! It feels like Vache Natural to me, but does that leather have the smell of barenia?


----------



## QuelleFromage

1gunro said:


> Thank you Rouge H!
> I looked through all the descriptions. Which made me look back over the listing description, and it said 'natural barenia tadelakt. Could that be right? It doesn't have a velvety feel at all, and it smells like my barenia faubourg. So now I'm really confused, haha! It feels like Vache Natural to me, but does that leather have the smell of barenia?


It’s not Barenia nor Tadelakt ( the two are quite different although it was hoped that Tadelakt would satisfy Barenia lovers). Looks like Vache Natural to me. Does it feel finished or raw ? The only other option I see is Chamonix.


----------



## 1gunro

Hi QuelleFrommage! 
The gussets are very dry to the touch, but the front and back have a smoother feel. It is from 2005, if that helps any. I in a box stamp. It has a subtle sheen to it. Those are the two I am thinking as well. I wish I had a store near me to ask! Is there any distinctions between the two that could identify?


----------



## Rouge H

Heat stamp of Vache Natural and Chaminox you can compare.


----------



## MommyDaze

1gunro said:


> Hi QuelleFrommage!
> The gussets are very dry to the touch, but the front and back have a smoother feel. It is from 2005, if that helps any. I in a box stamp. It has a subtle sheen to it. Those are the two I am thinking as well. I wish I had a store near me to ask! Is there any distinctions between the two that could identify?


I believe that VN ordinarily has clear resin and Chamonix ordinarily has brown. That looks to have clear resin on my screen (you can see the natural edges of the leather) so my guess is VN.


----------



## 1gunro

Rouge H said:


> Heat stamp of Vache Natural and Chaminox you can compare.
> View attachment 4743303
> View attachment 4743304





MommyDaze said:


> I believe that VN ordinarily has clear resin and Chamonix ordinarily has brown. That looks to have clear resin on my screen (you can see the natural edges of the leather) so my guess is VN.



Thank you both for your replies! @rougeh, the photos are very helpful, thank you!  @MommyDaze, thank you for your reply too! But umm, you guys are saying opposing facts? Is clear resin Chamonix like in the photo, or is it VN?
The stamp is definitely a clear resin stamp. There is no darkening or shadow like darkening on the edges. It looks very much like the second photo in RougeH’s example. 
I do love this bag, for being a size 40, it is surprisingly light! In fact, it feels lighter than my 32 swift!
Again, thank you for your extensive knowledge and help!!


----------



## MommyDaze

1gunro said:


> Thank you both for your replies! @rougeh, the photos are very helpful, thank you!  @MommyDaze, thank you for your reply too! But umm, you guys are saying opposing facts? Is clear resin Chamonix like in the photo, or is it VN?
> The stamp is definitely a clear resin stamp. There is no darkening or shadow like darkening on the edges. It looks very much like the second photo in RougeH’s example.
> I do love this bag, for being a size 40, it is surprisingly light! In fact, it feels lighter than my 32 swift!
> Again, thank you for your extensive knowledge and help!!


When I say resin, I’m referring to the edge paint.  Is it clear ( you can see the raw edges of leather through the varnish) or brown like on any other bag?


----------



## 1gunro

It seems to be clear resin, here I took another picture under lighting. One of the strap stamp and bag stamp.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Thx for helping!! ❤️


----------



## FreddieMac

1gunro said:


> It seems to be clear resin, here I took another picture under lighting. One of the strap stamp and bag stamp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4743678
> View attachment 4743679
> 
> Thx for helping!! ❤️



Hi, I think you've misunderstood @MommyDaze's description - the resin is found on the edges of the bag where panels join and is typically coloured, rather than the clear of VN.

The heat stamps you have photographed do vary based on leather type, as with most finished leathers they match the hardware, but do not with VN and Courchevel as explained further up thread.

For instance, with this bag the resin is black:


----------



## 1gunro

Oh I see! Yes, let me check, thank you @FreddieMac! I think the resin is clear..


----------



## MommyDaze

1gunro said:


> Oh I see! Yes, let me check, thank you @FreddieMac! I think the resin is clear..
> View attachment 4743875


It appeared clear to me as well. The resin color, blind heat stamp, and way the leather has aged make me believe it is VN (but I’m no expert so...)


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## 1gunro

Thank you @MommyDaze, I believe it is too from everything that you and @rougeh and @FreddieMac has shared! Thank you all so much!  
I really appreciate all of the advice and photos, and sleuthing!! Have a great weekend everyone!
Now I will moisturize her or send her to Doc!


----------



## MsCho

Can anyone tell me the tote bag (color, leather, design). Also, if anyone can ID the color and leather of the TPM it’s greatly appreciated!


----------



## acrowcounted

MsCho said:


> Can anyone tell me the tote bag (color, leather, design). Also, if anyone can ID the color and leather of the TPM it’s greatly appreciated!


The Evelyne TPM looks like Clemence Rose Jaipur to me.


----------



## MsCho

acrowcounted said:


> The Evelyne TPM looks like Clemence Rose Jaipur to me.


Thank you!


----------



## neleh

Hi ladies. Anyone knows what the leather and color is for the Constance? Thanks!


----------



## ukonvasara

neleh said:


> View attachment 4749495
> View attachment 4749461
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. Anyone knows what the leather and color is for the Constance? Thanks!


barenia leather and fauve color to me


----------



## ukonvasara

here are my Birkin 35 and HAC 32. not sure about the color. any ideas?


----------



## nymeria

neleh said:


> View attachment 4749495
> View attachment 4749461
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. Anyone knows what the leather and color is for the Constance? Thanks!


Somehow it looks more like butler to me- natural sable perhaps, as that has the contrast stitching


----------



## neleh

ukonvasara said:


> barenia leather and fauve color to me



That’s what I thought too. But I am not familiar with this leather. Based on what I saw online, it seems like fauve barenia is lighter than that. What do you think?


----------



## neleh

nymeria said:


> Somehow it looks more like butler to me- natural sable perhaps, as that has the contrast stitching



Oh, it could be. Need to look it up. Thanks


----------



## muchstuff

Rouge H said:


> I have the PM size. You could do the PM in another color. I have PM in Etoupe and Gold.


Loaded up my GM for her first outing (haven't been going anywhere as I'm high risk for covid) and have decided, tragically, that she's too big for my petite frame, damn. So I'll rehome her and start looking for the PM, disappointed but I know it's the right choice. Thanks again for the mod shot with the PM, I'm sure the smaller size will work better for me. And so the hunt begins again..


----------



## Naessi

I'm eagerly awaiting this stunning vintage Bolide 31 to arrive in the mail. Does anyone know the name of the brown colour? Will be able to provide more photos soon. Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

Naessi said:


> View attachment 4754112
> 
> 
> I'm eagerly awaiting this stunning vintage Bolide 31 to arrive in the mail. Does anyone know the name of the brown colour? Will be able to provide more photos soon. Thanks!


Beautiful!


----------



## muchstuff

I've had a lovely TPFer call this chocolate based on the eBay listing pics, can anyone confirm now that I have the bag? Second pic inside with my etoupe GM.Thanks!


----------



## Rouge H

What a difference between the PM and GM. I’d call this Ebene....Great bag


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## muchstuff

Rouge H said:


> What a difference between the PM and GM. I’d call this Ebene....Great bag


Thanks, I wish there was a middle size!


----------



## ukonvasara

the bag's name is sacoche pour selle.
how many sizes are there? i search some bags on ebay, and find that the height varies from 32cm to 30cm. i guess that they are the same size. am i right?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Can someone please ID the size she is wearing? Thanks in advance.


----------



## VertColSwift

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Can someone please ID the size she is wearing? Thanks in advance.
> 
> View attachment 4760633


Size 28


----------



## VertColSwift

Naessi said:


> View attachment 4754112
> 
> 
> I'm eagerly awaiting this stunning vintage Bolide 31 to arrive in the mail. Does anyone know the name of the brown colour? Will be able to provide more photos soon. Thanks!


Chocolat Clemence


----------



## Naessi

Nicollas.n said:


> Chocolat Clemence



Thank you! I think it looks a bit darker now that I got it. Might perhaps still be Chocolat?


----------



## VertColSwift

Naessi said:


> Thank you! I think it looks a bit darker now that I got it. Might perhaps still be Chocolat?
> 
> View attachment 4760804
> 
> View attachment 4760806
> 
> View attachment 4760812


I think it can be Chocolat or maybe Ebene which is a very dark type of brown. This bag is beautiful. I love the slouch of it.


----------



## Naessi

Nicollas.n said:


> I think it can be Chocolat or maybe Ebene which is a very dark type of brown. This bag is beautiful. I love the slouch of it.



Thank you! I'm also loving the slouchy Clemence. Gives it a bit of a more easygoing vibe when the bag design itself is quite dressy. That way it can both be dressed up and done.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Hello I really help someone can help-my friend brought this bag about 2 years ago at a Hermes store in London and she cant find the name of it on her receipt-I recognise the style but cant remember name. could someone please help us with this?
thank you in advance


----------



## FreddieMac

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Hello I really help someone can help-my friend brought this bag about 2 years ago at a Hermes store in London and she cant find the name of it on her receipt-I recognise the style but cant remember name. could someone please help us with this?
> thank you in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4761291



This is the Harnais


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

FreddieMac said:


> This is the Harnais


Thank you SO SO much! I'll tell my friend now


----------



## Rouge H

Ebene Bolide/Clemence/gold. Hardware


----------



## fifomutex

I just received this beautiful vintage (20+ years old) noir Bolide 35 from a seller in Paris. I’ve purchased other Hermès items from her before. While I’ve never had a reason to distrust her I am worried on two points: 1. She described the leather on this bag as being Togo, but it feels more like Clemence to me. What do you think? 2. The blind stamp is worn to the point that it’s basically no longer visible. She said this is not unheard of for vintage Togo. If the leather is not Togo, has anyone else heard of this happening for other types of Hermès leathers?


----------



## Rouge H

It’s Clemence leather not Togo.


----------



## fifomutex

Rouge H said:


> It’s Clemence leather not Togo.


Thank you so much, Rouge H!


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## VertColSwift

fifomutex said:


> I just received this beautiful vintage (20+ years old) noir Bolide 35 from a seller in Paris. I’ve purchased other Hermès items from her before. While I’ve never had a reason to distrust her I am worried on two points: 1. She described the leather on this bag as being Togo, but it feels more like Clemence to me. What do you think? 2. The blind stamp is worn to the point that it’s basically no longer visible. She said this is not unheard of for vintage Togo. If the leather is not Togo, has anyone else heard of this happening for other types of Hermès leathers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4763797


I have never seen a Bolide made in Togo leather, I could be wrong, but I think it’s not a leather that Hermès uses for this bag. Clemence and Togo are similar, so many sellers and people doesn’t know how to distinguish. I have a Swift Birkin that The blind stamp is almost no longer available and already saw some Birkins in different leathers with this “issue”


----------



## QuelleFromage

Naessi said:


> Thank you! I think it looks a bit darker now that I got it. Might perhaps still be Chocolat?
> 
> View attachment 4760804
> 
> View attachment 4760806
> 
> View attachment 4760812



Ébène Clemence. Beautiful!!


----------



## Naessi

fifomutex said:


> I just received this beautiful vintage (20+ years old) noir Bolide 35 from a seller in Paris. I’ve purchased other Hermès items from her before. While I’ve never had a reason to distrust her I am worried on two points: 1. She described the leather on this bag as being Togo, but it feels more like Clemence to me. What do you think? 2. The blind stamp is worn to the point that it’s basically no longer visible. She said this is not unheard of for vintage Togo. If the leather is not Togo, has anyone else heard of this happening for other types of Hermès leathers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4763797



Beautiful bag! What colour is it? Looks like Clemence leather. On my Clemence Bolide from 2006 the blindstamp is a bit difficult to see, so I imagine that happens with time with Clemence.


----------



## fifomutex

Naessi said:


> Beautiful bag! What colour is it? Looks like Clemence leather. On my Clemence Bolide from 2006 the blindstamp is a bit difficult to see, so I imagine that happens with time with Clemence.



Thanks for your reply! My bag is noir and I am in love with it! It’s so understated and wearable.

Glad to hear that the blindstamp isn’t always easy to see for every bag/leather.


----------



## classicgirll

Can someone please help identify this kelly? It's the kelly 28, and from the 1990s. It looks like courchevel (but the seller swears it is epsom). Just want to know the color name!


----------



## momoc

classicgirll said:


> Can someone please help identify this kelly? It's the kelly 28, and from the 1990s. It looks like courchevel (but the seller swears it is epsom). Just want to know the color name!
> View attachment 4765039



Sienne maybe - I feel like the photo does not have the best neutral lighting so it’s hard to read (the hardware color is leaning red).

Courchevel and Epsom are really similar. That being said I would still be a little wary of a seller who is insistent on being wrong...please get authentication for sure.


----------



## hermesgeek

Hello loves!

As I was cleaning out my closet, I totally forgot about this berline bag I have perfectly boxed up fresh from the H store. If I remember correctly I bought this in 2014. So yes, it’s been sitting in there for around 6 years.

Now, I need help identifying the color. I believe it’s bicolor since the piping is different from the body of the bag. And, I’m assuming it’s swift leather? I’m trying to find the receipt but I’ve probably thrown it away.

I’d really appreciate your help identifying this berline! Thank you in advance!

XOXO, 
HermesGeek


----------



## momoc

hermesgeek said:


> Hello loves!
> 
> As I was cleaning out my closet, I totally forgot about this berline bag I have perfectly boxed up fresh from the H store. If I remember correctly I bought this in 2014. So yes, it’s been sitting in there for around 6 years.
> 
> Now, I need help identifying the color. I believe it’s bicolor since the piping is different from the body of the bag. And, I’m assuming it’s swift leather? I’m trying to find the receipt but I’ve probably thrown it away.
> 
> I’d really appreciate your help identifying this berline! Thank you in advance!
> 
> XOXO,
> HermesGeek



Craie with the piping in Gris Perle

and yes agree with your Swift guess


----------



## rosegreen598

I’m new to the forum, but can someone tell me which designer made this miniature purse? It’s genuine ostrich, hand tooled, and the only thing I’ve found is the symbol on top of the mirror, that came with the purse


----------



## nicole0612

rosegreen598 said:


> I’m new to the forum, but can someone tell me which designer made this miniature purse? It’s genuine ostrich, hand tooled, and the only thing I’ve found is the symbol on top of the mirror, that came with the purse


Hello, I don’t think your photo posted, but you may have luck if you search for a thread here called something like “ID this handbag” and post the question there. Good luck.


----------



## hermesgeek

Hello loves,

I saw this photo in one of the threads here and was wondering what this lindy lookalike is called? Thanks!

XOXO,
HermesGeek


----------



## Rouge H

Canvas beach tote Lindy








						HERMES Cotton Canvas Lindy 50 Tote Orange
					

This is an authentic HERMES Cotton Canvas Lindy 50 Tote in Orange.  This sturdy beach bag is crafted of a thick canvas in orange with bright green trim. The snaps are silver tone and opens to a bright green fabric interior. Enjoy this stylish tote bag, by Hermes!




					outlet.fashionphile.com


----------



## QuelleFromage

classicgirll said:


> Can someone please help identify this kelly? It's the kelly 28, and from the 1990s. It looks like courchevel (but the seller swears it is epsom). Just want to know the color name!
> View attachment 4765039


It's Courchevel, which was Epsom's predecessor. Your seller should know that from the date. I would proceed with care in terms of your seller's knowledge. The color is really hard to assess in this lighting as @momoc notes. Maybe Brique?


----------



## ukonvasara

is it barenia leather, please?


----------



## Rouge H

It’s box leather


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## QuelleFromage

ukonvasara said:


> is it barenia leather, please?
> 
> View attachment 4771615
> 
> 
> View attachment 4771616
> 
> 
> View attachment 4771617
> 
> 
> View attachment 4771618
> 
> 
> View attachment 4771619
> 
> 
> View attachment 4771614


It is not. It's Rouge H box calf with some dryness. It's an Onimaitou, in case you don't know. I had this same bag.


----------



## 880

Nicollas.n said:


> I think it can be Chocolat or maybe Ebene which is a very dark type of brown. This bag is beautiful. I love the slouch of it.


I think it’s ebene.


----------



## ukonvasara

QuelleFromage said:


> It is not. It's Rouge H box calf with some dryness. It's an Onimaitou, in case you don't know. I had this same bag.


Thank you. How do you feel about this bag?


----------



## ukonvasara

Rouge H said:


> It’s box leather


thank you!


----------



## nymeria

classicgirll said:


> Can someone please help identify this kelly? It's the kelly 28, and from the 1990s. It looks like courchevel (but the seller swears it is epsom). Just want to know the color name!
> View attachment 4765039


As others have noted-  Courchevel or possibly Veau Grain Lisse, not Epsom ( which was introduced in WAY after). Can't tell from the photo, but Courcheval has a bit of a larger grain , and will have a bit darker pigment at the top of the grain (not that I am ANY type of expert on this). And again- evaluate the seller.
BUT- in addition to brique, might consider etrusque ( seems a bit less red than brique and less brown than sienne, although, again, as has been noted, the lighting always makes it difficult. If you know the date code, you could possibly research which colors where available that year - truly a deep dive.


----------



## QuelleFromage

ukonvasara said:


> Thank you. How do you feel about this bag?


It's cute. Nice for travel to tuck in a passport etc. I worry about the texture I see in this box calf as these are readily available in great condition. Sorry for the OT!!


----------



## j.lee

Hi ladies..
Can you guys please tell me what bolide model is this? I have never seen this before, im very interested to buy, but im doubtful .
Thank you in advance.


----------



## seccrenicche

Hello! What leather does this look like to you? It looks like barenia to me but the seller hasn’t identified what kind of leather it is in their post.


----------



## Rouge H

Barenia


----------



## seccrenicche

Rouge H said:


> Barenia


Thank you!


----------



## Rockerchic

Hi all, I want to confirm that my gulliver birkin is indeed gulliver. Someone mentioned to me that it may be evercalf. I assumed gulliver as that's how the seller listed it. Before this, I have never had gulliver or evercalf so curious....Also it is either a B or D stamp(always forget which is my box and which is this one) if that helps!


----------



## cph706

Does anyone know anything about this bag???? Thanks so much!


----------



## FreddieMac

cph706 said:


> View attachment 4782103
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know anything about this bag???? Thanks so much!



From the look of the strap, this looks like a CitySlide Shoulder bag that had a run-in with a steamroller... https://www.hermes.com/uk/en/product/cityslide-shoulder-bag-H078260CB89/


----------



## cph706

Yes I looks as though you are right! Wow


----------



## serene

Could you help me find out what is this necklace called? Can’t find it from h.com


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## ukonvasara

what is the knitting part? is it crinoline? i haven't seen crinoline in this color, usually it is bright beige. i only know the leather part is vert olive barenia.  and also want to know the bag's name…… thanks!


----------



## Rouge H

It’s Crinoline. Also, a valuable resource you may want to invest in is the Japanese Catalogs sold on EBay it can answer most of your own questions with regards to the names of the bags, etc. and of course using google. There’s a Vintage section here as well you may want to browse through. 
for example:








						Hermes Collection Brand Mall Mini CARTOP MOOK 2006 Japan Book Catalog  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Hermes Collection Brand Mall Mini CARTOP MOOK 2006 Japan Book Catalog at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				



Hope this helps❤️


----------



## ukonvasara

sorry to bother again.  I am considering this bag.  the seller tells me that it is barenia.  but the logo on the bag is gold，which is not right.  the logo on the strap is brown， which is very like the stamp on ardennes leather.  the detail pictures are below.  please help me identify it.  thanx a lot!


----------



## Rouge H

It’s not Barenia.
Take a look through this thread...see what you think.





						Swift, Gulliver, and Evergrain... PICS ONLY!!!
					

Please post photos of your bags in Swift, Gulliver and Evergrain. Please indicate the color name, style bag, and leather of the bag you are posting.   Please remember this is a picture only thread... NO CHATTER!!!  Thank you!




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## ukonvasara

Rouge H said:


> It’s not Barenia.
> Take a look through this thread...see what you think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swift, Gulliver, and Evergrain... PICS ONLY!!!
> 
> 
> Please post photos of your bags in Swift, Gulliver and Evergrain. Please indicate the color name, style bag, and leather of the bag you are posting.   Please remember this is a picture only thread... NO CHATTER!!!  Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


thank you again! it is gulliver I think.


----------



## Rouge H

ukonvasara said:


> thank you again! it is gulliver I think.



Your’e welcome. Gorgeous Kelly.


----------



## QuelleFromage

ukonvasara said:


> sorry to bother again.  I am considering this bag.  the seller tells me that it is barenia.  but the logo on the bag is gold，which is not right.  the logo on the strap is brown， which is very like the stamp on ardennes leather.  the detail pictures are below.  please help me identify it.  thanx a lot!
> 
> View attachment 4800314
> View attachment 4800315
> View attachment 4800316
> View attachment 4800317
> View attachment 4800318
> View attachment 4800319
> View attachment 4800320
> View attachment 4800324
> View attachment 4800325
> View attachment 4800326
> View attachment 4800330
> View attachment 4800333


Not Barenia. Def could be Gulliver/Swift family. Beautiful bag though


----------



## nymeria

Lovely bag- please note that the stamp is gold on the bag and brown on the strap, so probably did not start out in life together.


----------



## turbo997

EDIT: just realized there's this specific thread after making a post earlier in this forum lol

Hello all, I watched a video earlier today and spotted this strange Hermes bag.

It appeared to have a tall Herbag design, Ostrich leather throughout + croc flap on the top left corner of the bag.
The presenter had described it as a vintage bag from the 1960's, and was did not mention the name of this bag.

Attempted to do a google-reverse image, and nothing comes up.

Providing screenshots of this bag for everyone's viewing : )
(Images might be slightly blurry, but the lighter shade of the bag is ostrich)


----------



## papertiger

turbo997 said:


> EDIT: just realized there's this specific thread after making a post earlier in this forum lol
> 
> Hello all, I watched a video earlier today and spotted this strange Hermes bag.
> 
> It appeared to have a tall Herbag design, Ostrich leather throughout + croc flap on the top left corner of the bag.
> The presenter had described it as a vintage bag from the 1960's, and was did not mention the name of this bag.
> 
> Attempted to do a google-reverse image, and nothing comes up.
> 
> Providing screenshots of this bag for everyone's viewing : )
> (Images might be slightly blurry, but the lighter shade of the bag is ostrich)
> 
> View attachment 4802366
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802367
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802368
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802369
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802370



It's called the Himalaya (not a Herbag)


----------



## momoc

papertiger said:


> It's called the Himalaya (not a Herbag)



+1

and this name makes it super difficult to Google because there’s the other Himalayan (likely more famous)  so googling sac Himalaya Hermes means you need to really go through the results to find this one

here’s a link I managed to find









						Hermes White Ostrich, Ficelle Lizard, Violet Veau Doblis Suede & Natural Barenia Leather Sac Himalaya Bag with Gold Hardware Very Good to Excellent  1
					

This wonderful Himalaya bag is an amazing combination of four materials- White Ostrich, Natural Barenia Leather, Violet Veau Doblis Suede and Ficelle Lizard. This bag is rarely seen, almost mythical, highly prized, and immediately identifiable as a special piece from Hermes. A late eighties era...




					www.bidsquare.com
				




IMO one of the...*ahem* weirdest bag ever...


----------



## Rockerchic

ukonvasara said:


> sorry to bother again.  I am considering this bag.  the seller tells me that it is barenia.  but the logo on the bag is gold，which is not right.  the logo on the strap is brown， which is very like the stamp on ardennes leather.  the detail pictures are below.  please help me identify it.  thanx a lot!
> 
> View attachment 4800314
> View attachment 4800315
> View attachment 4800316
> View attachment 4800317
> View attachment 4800318
> View attachment 4800319
> View attachment 4800320
> View attachment 4800324
> View attachment 4800325
> View attachment 4800326
> View attachment 4800330
> View attachment 4800333


Looks like Gulliver which is just a gorgeous skin imo. Likely by the age of the bag, it did not come with a shoulder strap. That was added later. I can't see the grain of the strap well. It may not be gulliver based on the stamp.


----------



## Rouge H

Spelled lia different from lya.


----------



## so_sofya1985

Can someone tell me any information about my bag? I “borrowed” it from my mom. Who too, knows nothing of this bag apart from buying it many moons ago!


----------



## Rouge H

so_sofya1985 said:


> Can someone tell me any information about my bag? I “borrowed” it from my mom. Who too, knows nothing of this bag apart from buying it many moons ago!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4805704



It is called a Rugby in Toile and what appears to be Barenia. Mom has good taste❤️


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## ukonvasara

Rockerchic said:


> Looks like Gulliver which is just a gorgeous skin imo. Likely by the age of the bag, it did not come with a shoulder strap. That was added later. I can't see the grain of the strap well. It may not be gulliver based on the stamp.


you are right. the strap is added later. i ended up not buying the bag because i found out the bag was mended not by hermes.


----------



## nicole0612

so_sofya1985 said:


> Can someone tell me any information about my bag? I “borrowed” it from my mom. Who too, knows nothing of this bag apart from buying it many moons ago!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4805704


It’s gorgeous!!


----------



## so_sofya1985

Rouge H said:


> It is called a Rugby in Toile and what appears to be Barenia. Mom has good taste❤


Thank you for that? I didn’t find anything under that name on google unfortunately, any idea of the production year? When they came up with this bag? Thank you!


----------



## Rouge H

so_sofya1985 said:


> Thank you for that? I didn’t find anything under that name on google unfortunately, any idea of the production year? When they came up with this bag? Thank you!



Dont understand why, I googled it and came up with the same one you’re mother owns. The year of production is located inside the bag. Browse through the reference threads for date stamps. Hope this helps.









						Hermès Rugby shoulder bag in gold Barenia leather and beige canvas
					

Each bag sold on Collector Square is expertly appraised and chosen for its excellent condition. Dispatched within 24 hours.




					www.collectorsquare.com


----------



## so_sofya1985

Rouge H said:


> Dont understand why, I googled it and came up with the same one you’re mother owns. The year of production is located inside the bag. Browse through the reference threads for date stamps. Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hermès Rugby shoulder bag in gold Barenia leather and beige canvas
> 
> 
> Each bag sold on Collector Square is expertly appraised and chosen for its excellent condition. Dispatched within 24 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.collectorsquare.com


I just saw the bag and there are differences : my leather is Epsom, and the top has a carabin closure! Would it still be called the same you reckon!? Thank you again in advance


----------



## Rouge H

so_sofya1985 said:


> I just saw the bag and there are differences : my leather is Epsom, and the top has a carabin closure! Would it still be called the same you reckon!? Thank you again in advance
> View attachment 4806232



Then you do know something about this bag enough to know the leather, which is Epsom. A further search will confirm as I did it’s a
Rugby.









						Hermes Geranium Epsom Leather Palladium Plated Rugby Bag- Yoogi's Closet
					

Authentic Hermes Geranium Epsom Leather Palladium Plated Rugby Bag. Condition is Like new - Yoogi's Closet




					www.yoogiscloset.com


----------



## ukonvasara

Rouge H said:


> Then you do know something about this bag enough to know the leather, which is Epsom. A further search will confirm as I did it’s a
> Rugby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hermes Geranium Epsom Leather Palladium Plated Rugby Bag- Yoogi's Closet
> 
> 
> Authentic Hermes Geranium Epsom Leather Palladium Plated Rugby Bag. Condition is Like new - Yoogi's Closet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yoogiscloset.com


how nice and patient you are!


----------



## jazminyvette

Hello!
I would like to ask what color of epsom leather this is? 
made in 1993 (circle w)

I would like to find a strap that would match this beaut


----------



## QuelleFromage

jazminyvette said:


> Hello!
> I would like to ask what color of epsom leather this is?
> made in 1993 (circle w)
> 
> I would like to find a strap that would match this beaut
> 
> View attachment 4813081
> 
> 
> View attachment 4813082
> 
> 
> View attachment 4813083


That's Courchevel, not Epsom (similar but not the same). Hard to make a call on the color. I think if you tried to order a matching strap from Hermès it would be very difficult, but you could find a strap elsewhere.


----------



## jazminyvette

QuelleFromage said:


> That's Courchevel, not Epsom (similar but not the same). Hard to make a call on the color. I think if you tried to order a matching strap from Hermès it would be very difficult, but you could find a strap elsewhere.



Oh wow! You are amazing! Would you know any qualities chourchevel leather has? What I have to take note of with regards to taking care of this specific leather?


----------



## QuelleFromage

jazminyvette said:


> Oh wow! You are amazing! Would you know any qualities chourchevel leather has? What I have to take note of with regards to taking care of this specific leather?


Courchevel is a printed leather like Epsom. There are a ton of threads on both but more on Epsom and I think there's a lot of disagreement about these leathers - from love to hate. They ARE harder to refurbish from scratches and stains than some of the natural grained leathers. They also retain shape well. That said, the bag has made it 27 years and still looks good, so probably less to stress about.

This is a very pretty bag. I love the color with the hardware - the bag almost looks red (which would be Rouge Hermès) but also looks like a rich brown. There are others here who know colors much better than I do


----------



## jazminyvette

QuelleFromage said:


> Courchevel is a printed leather like Epsom. There are a ton of threads on both but more on Epsom and I think there's a lot of disagreement about these leathers - from love to hate. They ARE harder to refurbish from scratches and stains than some of the natural grained leathers. They also retain shape well. That said, the bag has made it 27 years and still looks good, so probably less to stress about.
> 
> This is a very pretty bag. I love the color with the hardware - the bag almost looks red (which would be Rouge Hermès) but also looks like a rich brown. There are others here who know colors much better than I do



I love how you described it too! I agree. I was thinking it’s quite like rouge but it might depend on lighting. 
however
Do you think entrupy can get mistaken with epsom and courchevel? This bag has an entrupy certificate and they said it is epsom :o


----------



## momoc

jazminyvette said:


> I love how you described it too! I agree. I was thinking it’s quite like rouge but it might depend on lighting.
> however
> Do you think entrupy can get mistaken with epsom and courchevel? This bag has an entrupy certificate and they said it is epsom :o



The two leathers can be very similar but there is one definite way of knowing which one it is for a 1993 bag...it has to be courcheval because Epsom didn’t exist until 10 years later.


----------



## jazminyvette

Do you think this should raise concerns on the bag I purchased?
Do you knowwhere i can have it authenticated apart from entropy?


----------



## jazminyvette

momoc said:


> The two leathers can be very similar but there is one definite way of knowing which one it is for a 1993 bag...it has to be courcheval because Epsom didn’t exist until 10 years later.



Oh no so entrupy is fake? But i verified on their site


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## momoc

Well, the fact that Epsom didn’t exist in 1993 is IMO pretty well known / easy to find information so...and there are many stories of how entrupy is not reliable if you search the forum. I would definitely recommend you to get a second opinion even just for the peace of mind.

Bababebi is the very best & about the only one we would all recommend and trust for H. You can find her contact info here:






						home | bababebi
					






					bababebi.com
				







jazminyvette said:


> Oh no so entrupy is fake? But i verified on their site
> 
> View attachment 4813423


----------



## jazminyvette

momoc said:


> Well, the fact that Epsom didn’t exist in 1993 is IMO pretty well known / easy to find information so...and there are many stories of how entrupy is not reliable if you search the forum. I would definitely recommend you to get a second opinion even just for the peace of mind.
> 
> Bababebi is the very best & about the only one we would all recommend and trust for H. You can find her contact info here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> home | bababebi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bababebi.com


I greatly appreciate this. Hope this ends well  its such a beautiful bag


----------



## QuelleFromage

jazminyvette said:


> I greatly appreciate this. Hope this ends well  its such a beautiful bag


I think you will find it ends well, but no, Entrupy is not reliable. Since it's software-based it should be programmed to recognize the date stamp and know the bag cannot be Epsom - that's actually a huge miss. That said - the fact is, since Hermès is not providing its internal authentication criteria to Entrupy, Entrupy cannot possibly be reliable. 
Bababebi is reliable


----------



## nicole0612

jazminyvette said:


> I greatly appreciate this. Hope this ends well  its such a beautiful bag


Great advice from QF above, I also wanted to note that there are several straps available from Hermès in various color combinations that can be purchased alone. For example Tressage straps or other multicolor straps that may have complementary colors. Since it is not fully one color, when one color is quite close it will match.


----------



## jazminyvette

QuelleFromage said:


> I think you will find it ends well, but no, Entrupy is not reliable. Since it's software-based it should be programmed to recognize the date stamp and know the bag cannot be Epsom - that's actually a huge miss. That said - the fact is, since Hermès is not providing its internal authentication criteria to Entrupy, Entrupy cannot possibly be reliable.
> Bababebi is reliable



Thank you! 
I already paid and got in contact! Hopefully things get sorted out! Will update you for the help that you have given me!

Vestiaire has been kind to reply to all my questions regarding this item and it seems that a refund will be possible if it doesn’t adhere to bababebi’s standards.


----------



## jazminyvette

nicole0612 said:


> Great advice from QF above, I also wanted to note that there are several straps available from Hermès in various color combinations that can be purchased alone. For example Tressage straps or other multicolor straps that may have complementary colors. Since it is not fully one color, when one color is quite close it will match.



thank you!
I was actually looking at some of these however I do like the look of a thinner strap more. 
maybe just a color that is very close would suffice but yes, very tricky !


----------



## jazminyvette

QuelleFromage said:


> I think you will find it ends well, but no, Entrupy is not reliable. Since it's software-based it should be programmed to recognize the date stamp and know the bag cannot be Epsom - that's actually a huge miss. That said - the fact is, since Hermès is not providing its internal authentication criteria to Entrupy, Entrupy cannot possibly be reliable.
> Bababebi is reliable



I’m happy to announce that Bababebi was so quick and so accommodating! She said the bag is indeed authentic  
More details about the color or leather will come in the certificate maybe?  

I would like to thank you  Both for the recommendation!!!


----------



## momoc

jazminyvette said:


> I’m happy to announce that Bababebi was so quick and so accommodating! She said the bag is indeed authentic
> More details about the color or leather will come in the certificate maybe?
> 
> I would like to thank you  Both for the recommendation!!!



Congrats!! Enjoy your bag. Color is always hard to pinpoint in photos, to me (on my screen) it reads a little like Chocolat. Whatever it is it’s a beauty!


----------



## jazminyvette

momoc said:


> Congrats!! Enjoy your bag. Color is always hard to pinpoint in photos, to me (on my screen) it reads a little like Chocolat. Whatever it is it’s a beauty!



Thank you so much for your kind words  and your effort to reply to my queries!


----------



## jazminyvette

I’m thinking it might be Marron Fonce.


----------



## nicole0612

jazminyvette said:


> thank you!
> I was actually looking at some of these however I do like the look of a thinner strap more.
> maybe just a color that is very close would suffice but yes, very tricky !


Not to stray too far off topic, so feel free to check out the thread about stand-alone bag straps if you have any interest, but there are various strap lengths and thicknesses available, or you could wait for your store to order you the closest match in the traditional Kelly strap. Here are some tressage straps compared to a K25 strap, when worn it does not look bulky and for me, it is actually a bit more comfortable than the thinner traditional strap. The Kelly is a different color than the coordinating color in the strap (rouge H?), but see how well it matches?


----------



## jazminyvette

nicole0612 said:


> Not to stray too far off topic, so feel free to check out the thread about stand-alone bag straps if you have any interest, but there are various strap lengths and thicknesses available, or you could wait for your store to order you the closest match in the traditional Kelly strap. Here are some tressage straps compared to a K25 strap, when worn it does not look bulky and for me, it is actually a bit more comfortable than the thinner traditional strap. The Kelly is a different color than the coordinating color in the strap (rouge H?), but see how well it matches?
> 
> View attachment 4813977



oh my those are beautiful!!!i was thinking of those made of fabric (the ones on the Evelyne) they are too thick for my liking.
These are just perfect! I might go to my local Hermes store to see what they have!


----------



## nicole0612

jazminyvette said:


> oh my those are beautiful!!!i was thinking of those made of fabric (the ones on the Evelyne) they are too thick for my liking.
> These are just perfect! I might go to my local Hermes store to see what they have!


Wonderful! I love mine to add some variety, it’s almost like having 2 bags in one.


----------



## Allexis

I was passing by Hermes store today and saw this beautiful bag  there was a big queue and I had no time to wait that long to enter into the store, so my question is: what is this gorgeous bag and colour
Hermes website is of no help at all


----------



## HKsai

Allexis said:


> I was passing by Hermes store today and saw this beautiful bag  there was a big queue and I had no time to wait that long to enter into the store, so my question is: what is this gorgeous bag and colour
> Hermes website is of no help at all
> 
> 
> View attachment 4814376


Looks like anemone with permabrass


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## nymeria

Allexis said:


> I was passing by Hermes store today and saw this beautiful bag  there was a big queue and I had no time to wait that long to enter into the store, so my question is: what is this gorgeous bag and colour
> Hermes website is of no help at all
> 
> 
> View attachment 4814376


That's a Roulis in anemone- happy hunting!!


----------



## Allexis

Thanks everyone


----------



## ukonvasara

i am considering this unique bag  it is quite rare and I want to share with you guys.  it is barenia and toile with tiger print. i see same print on scarves. year stamp square N.  any tale of this bag，please?


----------



## Rouge H

The pattern is 








						HERMES Toile Negonda Tigre Royale Garden Party 36
					

This is an authentic HERMES Toile Negonda Tigre Royale Garden Party 36.  This stylish limited edition tote is crafted of decorative toile canvas in a striking tiger print celebrating the year of the tiger, 2010.  The bag features brown negonda leather trim and top handles and a signature clou de...




					www.fashionphile.com


----------



## ukonvasara

Rouge H said:


> The pattern is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERMES Toile Negonda Tigre Royale Garden Party 36
> 
> 
> This is an authentic HERMES Toile Negonda Tigre Royale Garden Party 36.  This stylish limited edition tote is crafted of decorative toile canvas in a striking tiger print celebrating the year of the tiger, 2010.  The bag features brown negonda leather trim and top handles and a signature clou de...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fashionphile.com


thank you.  but the link cannot be opened.---------oh it can be opened on a computer.


----------



## slpceline

I'm on the hunt for a pre-loved Birkin 30, and I have fallen in love with the color of this one. I have no idea where the picture is from, can't seem to find it again. It's a rich raisin-y burgundy color. What color do you think would match this best, in a smooth leather like Swift? It's so difficult to tell on the computer monitor, the same color can look drastically different on different bags...
I was thinking Rouge H, Bordeaux, or Rouge Grenat? Or possibly even Rubis...

Also, is there a way to tell what the actual Hermes color name of a bag is if you're buying it pre-loved? If the seller says it's Bordeaux or Rouge H, is it just their interpretation or is it written somewhere?


----------



## ukonvasara

P.S. i have this shadow birkin authenticated. it is authentic.


----------



## Luny_94

Hi dear!
I think is quite difficult to say which colour this exactly is as it is Veau Doblis (suede). To me, it might be all the three you mentioned. Maybe someone who is more confident with Dobis can tell you more about the colour in the picture...
IMHO the reseller should know the right colour code of the bag, as it is clearly stated on the receipt...
Hope it helps...


----------



## momoc

ukonvasara said:


> i am considering this unique bag  it is quite rare and I want to share with you guys.  it is barenia and toile with tiger print. i see same print on scarves. year stamp square N.  any tale of this bag，please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815652
> View attachment 4815653



The bag itself is called tubino

as mentioned already it’s the Tigre Royal pattern



PS this photo was shared by a fellow forum member way back in 2010 too..


----------



## A bottle of Red

Wow that bag is gorgeous & the suede looks so luxurious! 
Just keep in mind that color in leather will not look the same as in suede.


----------



## ukonvasara

momoc said:


> The bag itself is called tubino
> 
> as mentioned already it’s the Tigre Royal pattern
> View attachment 4816084
> 
> 
> PS this photo was shared by a fellow forum member way back in 2010 too..


thank you!


----------



## getbetterwithH

Hi. would you be able to tell me the color of this Atlas Shoulder bag? I‘m not fluent in the red color scheme, but I quite like the color for this bag. Thank you!


----------



## ukonvasara

is it rouge garance swift leather?
many thanks in advance.


----------



## nicole0612

Hello, what color is 7W Bleu? Thank you.


----------



## gracie05

nicole0612 said:


> Hello, what color is 7W Bleu? Thank you.


Izmir


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## nicole0612

gracie05 said:


> Izmir


Thank you! I couldn’t quite place it in the most common bright blues.


----------



## getbetterwithH

getbetterwithH said:


> Hi. would you be able to tell me the color of this Atlas Shoulder bag? I‘m not fluent in the red color scheme, but I quite like the color for this bag. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4819417


Could it be Rubis? Or Rouge Grenat? I have a Rouge H B35 in Epson. Even though this is Clemence, I don‘t think it‘s Rouge H, but not far off


----------



## jacyh

Hi everyone! Could you help me identify the color of this bag? It’s a B25 Nilo from 2010 that I recently received as a present from my mother:


----------



## frecklebug

Hi all,

I was wondering in anyone can tell me what colours (pink and orange) are in this garden party? 

Thank-you!


----------



## Lawlessmegan

Can anyone tell me the name & year of this wallet?


----------



## Possum

getbetterwithH said:


> Hi. would you be able to tell me the color of this Atlas Shoulder bag? I‘m not fluent in the red color scheme, but I quite like the color for this bag. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4819417


It looks like Rouge H and is very similar to the colour of the bag in your Avatar.


----------



## Possum

ukonvasara said:


> is it rouge garance swift leather?
> many thanks in advance.
> View attachment 4819425
> View attachment 4819426
> 
> View attachment 4819424


Box leather


----------



## Summerof89

can someone help me with the color of this P18, is it Rose Azalee? the code does not say 8W though


----------



## gracie05

Summerof89 said:


> can someone help me with the color of this P18, is it Rose Azalee? the code does not say 8W though
> 
> View attachment 4826235


Looks like rose azalee. Color code may be different because this is a picotin touch? I have noticed that bicolor bags seem to have a different color code (not just the code of the main body) if that makes sense


----------



## Summerof89

gracie05 said:


> Looks like rose azalee. Color code may be different because this is a picotin touch? I have noticed that bicolor bags seem to have a different color code (not just the code of the main body) if that makes sense


thank you very much, I believe you are right re: codes, and it sure does look like RA. =)


----------



## brunetteandherbags

Hello my Dears, 
I bought this Kelly pochette (at an extortionate margin, brand new, because my local store said they have 2-3 yrs long waiting lists - wow). I am so excited, because i love the color. It turns out it was a horseshoe one - I am wondering why? Can you see it from the photo? Is it maybe a PBHW? thanks a lot! xxx


----------



## acrowcounted

The stamp just means it’s a special order. It is (or at least has been) possible to order a completely “standard” bag. There doesn’t have to be anything creative about it other than the orderer wanted this specific configuration and the store didnt think they’d be able to obtain it through standard stock. People have been known to order single color black with GHW bags even though it’s a classic normal combination just because its what they wanted and the store didn’t have any to sell them. That being said, it appears to be epsom leather and Epsom leather KPs are rare these days so that is perhaps why.


----------



## brunetteandherbags

acrowcounted said:


> The stamp just means it’s a special order. It is (or at least has been) possible to order a completely “standard” bag. There doesn’t have to be anything creative about it other than the orderer wanted this specific configuration and the store didnt think they’d be able to obtain it through standard stock. People have been known to order single color black with GHW bags even though it’s a classic normal combination just because its what they wanted and the store didn’t have any to sell them. That being said, it appears to be epsom leather and Epsom leather KPs are rare these days so that is perhaps why.


thanks so much for taking the time to reply! Yes it is epsom which is indeed rare. Do you think it is brushed gold hardware? it looks like “simple gold” though...
many thanks!


----------



## Etriers

acrowcounted said:


> The stamp just means it’s a special order. It is (or at least has been) possible to order a completely “standard” bag. There doesn’t have to be anything creative about it other than the orderer wanted this specific configuration and the store didnt think they’d be able to obtain it through standard stock. People have been known to order single color black with GHW bags even though it’s a classic normal combination just because its what they wanted and the store didn’t have any to sell them. That being said, it appears to be epsom leather and Epsom leather KPs are rare these days so that is perhaps why.



I thought I read on one of the SO forms that it was not allowed to order a standard bag through SO.  Am I imagining this?


----------



## Etriers

brunetteandherbags said:


> thanks so much for taking the time to reply! Yes it is epsom which is indeed rare. Do you think it is brushed gold hardware? it looks like “simple gold” though...
> many thanks!



It looks like PBHW to me, but if it is brushed that would possibly explain the SO.  Can you just ask them?


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## bababebi

It is regular shiny gold hardware. Not brushed and not Permabrass. Only Hermes know for sure why it has a special order stamp, could be any number of reasons.


----------



## momoc

Etriers said:


> I thought I read on one of the SO forms that it was not allowed to order a standard bag through SO.  Am I imagining this?



not anymore but you used to be able to


----------



## Love that Bag etc

Hey PurseForum! Would anyone here have any info on Trim II bags that have a different size grain on the sides than on the rest of the bag? Or is there an Hermes leather that maybe isn't so consistent in its grain size? Thank you, any help is welcome!!


----------



## muchstuff

Can I get some assistance with colour? I purchased the Marwari GM as etoupe and thought the PM was ebene, but the Massai was listed as ebene as well and is much darker. Since they're all clemence I would assume one ebene would be the same as the other or would they differ from year to year? TIA! First pic is outside, second indoors.


----------



## Rouge H

See if this works comparing the colors.


----------



## muchstuff

Rouge H said:


> See if this works comparing the colors.
> View attachment 4836405


Ohhh thanks, I'm on it...


----------



## muchstuff

If the Marwari PM is ebene then the Massai might be cafe. Or the Marwari could be cacao and the Massai ebene? Time to scroll through every pic I can find of those colours   .


----------



## Rouge H

Also, check Havanne


----------



## Rouge H

Marwari could be Havanne and Massai Ebene


----------



## muchstuff

Rouge H said:


> Marwari could be Havanne and Massai Ebene


Havane is a little too red I think. Does anything here help with colour? Do we know what the R and the 6 (I think?) stand for?


----------



## QuelleFromage

muchstuff said:


> Havane is a little too red I think. Does anything here help with colour? Do we know what the R and the 6 (I think?) stand for?
> 
> View attachment 4836431


Havane has a definite purple tinge (I had a Havanne bag that was sold to me as Raisin). If the bag doesn't have a red/purple thing happening, it's not likely to be Havane.
FWIW the Massai looks like the Ebene I'm used to seeing, but I'm not super familiar with other browns...for instance I didn't think Cafe was THAT much darker than Ebene.....


----------



## muchstuff

QuelleFromage said:


> Havane has a definite purple tinge (I had a Havanne bag that was sold to me as Raisin). If the bag doesn't have a red/purple thing happening, it's not likely to be Havane.
> FWIW the Massai looks like the Ebene I'm used to seeing, but I'm not super familiar with other browns...for instance I didn't think Cafe was THAT much darker than Ebene.....


That would likely make the Marwari PM cacao (if it came in that colour). I'm surprised there's no colour codes, unless those two other numbers/letters on the zipper pull mean something. Thanks for your input!


----------



## Rouge H

Those letter, numbers are craftsman stamps.


----------



## muchstuff

Rouge H said:


> Those letter, numbers are craftsman stamps.


Thanks, so of no real help for any identification that we'd be looking at. I'm afraid the Hermes bug has bit   .


----------



## nicole0612

muchstuff said:


> Thanks, so of no real help for any identification that we'd be looking at. I'm afraid the Hermes bug has bit   .


The letter in the square is the year code, so that can help you narrow it down by which browns were produced or not that year.


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## Joy2006

Hi ladies,

Please help identify this leather.


			https://us.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/hermes/camel-leather-evelyne-hermes-handbag-11218679.shtml
		


Thanks in advance.


----------



## papertiger

Joy2006 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Please help identify this leather.
> 
> 
> https://us.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/hermes/camel-leather-evelyne-hermes-handbag-11218679.shtml
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



*Your link a) takes the reader away from tif which we don't allow, and b) (in my case) goes to a page full of different bags. 

Please do a screenshot (and credit) so we can try to help you *


----------



## Joy2006

Thank you Papertiger.

Item is no longer available


----------



## muchstuff

nicole0612 said:


> The letter in the square is the year code, so that can help you narrow it down by which browns were produced or not that year.


Good point, I should have thought of that. We have a dedicated subforum for colour swatches for Balenciaga by season, I’ll have to look around and see what this forum has, thanks!


----------



## Joy2006

Edited



Thanks in advance.






*Please do a screenshot (and credit) so we can try to help you *
[/QUOTE]


papertiger said:


> *Your link a) takes the reader away from tif which we don't allow, and b) (in my case) goes to a page full of different bags. *


----------



## QuelleFromage

Joy2006 said:


> Edited
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> View attachment 4836993
> View attachment 4836996
> 
> 
> 
> *Please do a screenshot (and credit) so we can try to help you *


[/QUOTE]
Barenia IMO


----------



## Joy2006

Thank you QuelleFromage, very much appreciated.
Seller described the leather as being box leather. I love barenia, box not so much.

Kind regards.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Joy2006 said:


> Thank you QuelleFromage, very much appreciated.
> Seller described the leather as being box leather. I love barenia, box not so much.
> 
> Kind regards.


Lucky find!


----------



## Joy2006

QuelleFromage said:


> Lucky find!



Thank you.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Joy2006 said:


> Thank you.


I see the listing now and definitely Barenia.


----------



## Joy2006

Thanks QF, much appreciated.


----------



## Krismsong

I just purchased this from a reseller, because I love the croc and the medor style closure, but I've never seen this before. Can someone please ID this bag and tell me anything they know about it?


----------



## momoc

Krismsong said:


> I just purchased this from a reseller, because I love the croc and the medor style closure, but I've never seen this before. Can someone please ID this bag and tell me anything they know about it?
> View attachment 4841173
> 
> 
> View attachment 4841174
> 
> 
> View attachment 4841175



The bag style is called “Dog”.

Unfortunately incredibly hard to Google for more information because of this generic name haha.


----------



## Krismsong

momoc said:


> The bag style is called “Dog”.
> 
> Unfortunately incredibly hard to Google for more information because of this generic name haha.


Oh my gosh, that is PERFECTION! Dogs are my favorite and my absolute passion. I wish I knew what that gold ring at the top of the bag was for....


----------



## acrowcounted

Krismsong said:


> Oh my gosh, that is PERFECTION! Dogs are my favorite and my absolute passion. I wish I knew what that gold ring at the top of the bag was for....


Your dog’s leash. (Just kidding...maybe?)


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## momoc

Krismsong said:


> Oh my gosh, that is PERFECTION! Dogs are my favorite and my absolute passion. I wish I knew what that gold ring at the top of the bag was for....



unfortunately the name is about the only thing I know too! Here’s a photo for you - the Japaneseドッグ is literally “Dog” phonetically in Japanese. The description mentions the medor hardware but nothing else. Your bag is beautiful!! Wear it in good health.


----------



## papertiger

Krismsong said:


> Oh my gosh, that is PERFECTION! Dogs are my favorite and my absolute passion. I wish I knew what that gold ring at the top of the bag was for....



I can't see the whole bag at once but if the strap opens perhaps there's a way of shortening the strap and making in a more conventional drop shoulder bag


----------



## Krismsong

papertiger said:


> I can't see the whole bag at once but if the strap opens perhaps there's a way of shortening the strap and making in a more conventional drop shoulder bag


Yes, it attaches under the flap as shown in this picture. I could swap out the strap to another with the same type of attachment I suppose.


----------



## papertiger

Krismsong said:


> Yes, it attaches under the flap as shown in this picture. I could swap out the strap to another with the same type of attachment I suppose.
> 
> View attachment 4841219



No, I meant change the existing strap's position. Also looks like you can use it as a clutch without the strap


----------



## jp23

Krismsong said:


> I just purchased this from a reseller, because I love the croc and the medor style closure, but I've never seen this before. Can someone please ID this bag and tell me anything they know about it?
> View attachment 4841173
> 
> 
> View attachment 4841174
> 
> 
> View attachment 4841175


WOW adding this to my wishlist


----------



## Champie

Does someone know the name of this pattern on the Maxi Twilly please?


----------



## momoc

Champie said:


> Does someone know the name of this pattern on the Maxi Twilly please?
> 
> View attachment 4842567



Mors et Tresses

This is the bag ID thread; in the future, you can use this thread instead (dedicated to scarf/silk identification ): https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/hermes-scarf-identification.374160/


----------



## Champie

momoc said:


> Mors et Tresses
> 
> This is the bag ID thread; in the future, you can use this thread instead (dedicated to scarf/silk identification ): https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/hermes-scarf-identification.374160/


Thanks!


----------



## _kiki119_

Totally new the Hermes.  I am toying with the idea getting one during my upcoming Vegas trip.  Anyone can let me know name/price of this?


----------



## Rouge H

Herbag


----------



## biedronka

hello did somebody can tell more about this lovely hermes bag thank you


----------



## QuelleFromage

_kiki119_ said:


> Totally new the Hermes.  I am toying with the idea getting one during my upcoming Vegas trip.  Anyone can let me know name/price of this?
> 
> View attachment 4843120


That's an Herbag and you can check the price on the website. Good luck!


----------



## Cordeliere

biedronka said:


> hello did somebody can tell more about this lovely hermes bag thank you
> 
> View attachment 4843625


I have only seen 2 of those for sale in the last 8 years.   Here is the most recent listing, which does not give a name for the bag but says it is from 2005.  This one is fjord.  The first one I saw was in a metal mesh.


			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/hermes-fjord-frame-handle-bag-7lc2d?position=13


----------



## bababebi

biedronka said:


> hello did somebody can tell more about this lovely hermes bag thank you
> 
> View attachment 4843625


It’s called Hold Up. I like the look of it.


----------



## Cordeliere

bababebi said:


> It’s called Hold Up. I like the look of it.


Thank you for that information.   I like the look of it too.


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## Iris Gris

Trying to figure out my Petit H charms. My guesses are that the squirrel could be Togo/Rose Eglantine with Epsom/? and the cactus could be Epsom/Chocolate with Clemence/Gris Mouette. But I have no idea. I’m sure the browns and greys will be really obvious to many of you!


----------



## neleh

Hi ladies! Anyone knows the leather on this kelly? Is that box leather? Thanks a lot!


----------



## bkclv

Summerof89 said:


> can someone help me with the color of this P18, is it Rose Azalee? the code does not say 8W though
> 
> View attachment 4826235


Bit late, but I purchased one of these online the other week and can confirm that this is Rose Azalée and the handles are Bougainvillier Alligator.


----------



## Marilla

Can anyone identity this leather on a Birkin 35? Colour difference is because photos were taken in different lights. Thanks.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Marilla said:


> Can anyone identity this leather on a Birkin 35? Colour difference is because photos were taken in different lights. Thanks.
> 
> View attachment 4851377
> 
> 
> View attachment 4851386
> 
> 
> View attachment 4851388
> 
> 
> View attachment 4851412
> 
> 
> View attachment 4851418


Naturel contrast stitch = Etoupe (although the bag looks totally different colors in the different lights).
As with everything, if you are considering buying this bag, always authenticate


----------



## Marilla

QuelleFromage said:


> Naturel contrast stitch = Etoupe (although the bag looks totally different colors in the different lights).
> As with everything, if you are considering buying this bag, always authenticate


Thank you. I would most definitely authenticate with bababebi but is there something that raises a red flag from these photos? Can you tell what type of leather it is? Thanks


----------



## bkclv

Marilla said:


> Can anyone identity this leather on a Birkin 35? Colour difference is because photos were taken in different lights. Thanks.
> 
> View attachment 4851377
> 
> 
> View attachment 4851386
> 
> 
> View attachment 4851388
> 
> 
> View attachment 4851412
> 
> 
> View attachment 4851418


Leather is  Epsom


----------



## Meta

Iris Gris said:


> Trying to figure out my Petit H charms. My guesses are that the squirrel could be Togo/Rose Eglantine with Epsom/? and the cactus could be Epsom/Chocolate with Clemence/Gris Mouette. But I have no idea. I’m sure the browns and greys will be really obvious to many of you!
> 
> View attachment 4848469
> 
> 
> View attachment 4848470


The Cactus is Evercolor, not Clemence. It could be Vert Amande or Etain, I can't tell for sure. As for the squirrel, I'm not sure Rose Eglantine ever came in Togo. The leather looks more like Clemence to me but I could be wrong as the grain on Togo and Clemence and be quite similar. Sorry can't be of more help.


----------



## Iris Gris

Meta said:


> The Cactus is Evercolor, not Clemence. It could be Vert Amande or Etain, I can't tell for sure. As for the squirrel, I'm not sure Rose Eglantine ever came in Togo. The leather looks more like Clemence to me but I could be wrong as the grain on Togo and Clemence and be quite similar. Sorry can't be of more help.


That helps, thanks! I wish they would specify the leathers for the Petit H items.


----------



## WKN

j.lee said:


> Hi ladies..
> Can you guys please tell me what bolide model is this? I have never seen this before, im very interested to buy, but im doubtful .
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> View attachment 4774598


Just saw this - this is a Caravas/Carabas 35 (not sure of the correct spelling) - I have this in Noir. One of my favourite H bags!


----------



## Marilla

Hi guys. Is this rosy swift? Thanks


----------



## abg12

Marilla said:


> Hi guys. Is this rosy swift? Thanks
> 
> View attachment 4857222


Yes, gorgeous bag


----------



## Marilla

Guys I am so so so sorry to keep blitzing this thread! But it’s amazing how many resellers don’t state what leather the bag is!! Please ignore me if I’m getting on your nerves lol.
Apparently this colour is Cognac but any idea what the leather is? Thank you


----------



## QuelleFromage

Marilla said:


> Guys I am so so so sorry to keep blitzing this thread! But it’s amazing how many resellers don’t state what leather the bag is!! Please ignore me if I’m getting on your nerves lol.
> Apparently this colour is Cognac but any idea what the leather is? Thank you
> 
> View attachment 4858118
> 
> 
> View attachment 4858119
> 
> 
> View attachment 4858120
> 
> 
> View attachment 4858121
> 
> 
> View attachment 4858122


It looks like Clemence to me, in Gold, not Cognac.......


----------



## Marilla

QuelleFromage said:


> It looks like Clemence to me, in Gold, not Cognac.......



Thank you! I also thought it looked like gold but then wondered if they’d used a light box for the photographs which might have drained the colour a bit. I’d actually prefer it if it was gold!


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## momoc

+1 it also looks like Gold instead of Cognac to me.


----------



## Marilla

momoc said:


> +1 it also looks like Gold instead of Cognac to me.



I hope so! I rang them today and they confirmed it is Clemence. So Gold in Clemence would be fab although would be happy with Cognac too. I love all tan shades


----------



## labelo

Any idea of the color on this Trim II? My (and the seller's) first thought was Parchemin, but it's from 2001, and we think Parchemin wouldn't have been out then.

More photos here: https://www.bonanza.com/listings/Hermes-Trim-II-Handbag-cream-color/111484207







Thanks!


----------



## momoc

labelo said:


> Any idea of the color on this Trim II? My (and the seller's) first thought was Parchemin, but it's from 2001, and we think Parchemin wouldn't have been out then.
> 
> More photos here: https://www.bonanza.com/listings/Hermes-Trim-II-Handbag-cream-color/111484207
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Is it perhaps Gris T? Your photo reminded me of the bag in this blog post which I had come across before when researching reviews about the trim, and it’s identified as Gris T in it!






						The Hermes Trim Bag | Feather Factor
					






					www.featherfactor.com
				




ETA: and I believe the owner of the blog has a tPF account but I don’t remember who it was!


----------



## bababebi

labelo said:


> Any idea of the color on this Trim II? My (and the seller's) first thought was Parchemin, but it's from 2001, and we think Parchemin wouldn't have been out then.
> 
> More photos here: https://www.bonanza.com/listings/Hermes-Trim-II-Handbag-cream-color/111484207
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


 It’s a rare color called Beige Rose.


----------



## labelo

bababebi said:


> It’s a rare color called Beige Rose.


Thank you bababebi! A wealth of knowledge, as always.


----------



## Mira

MrGoyard said:


> Could someone please identify this leather? I was thinking Clemence or Togo, but I am of course not an expert!
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 2918560


Togo my dear!


----------



## cc_ara

hi guys can anyone help me in identifying this model?


----------



## BirkinLady

Hac or Birkin? Size and leather anyone? :*


----------



## QuelleFromage

BirkinLady said:


> Hac or Birkin? Size and leather anyone? :*
> 
> View attachment 4868259


Barenia. Looks like a Birkin. Is this a recent ad?!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Vintage Hermes 
I was just scrolling Ebay (as one does...) and I found this-such a strange looking bag!
Does anyone know what date it is? who designed it? what it looks like worn?
Is it even authentic? 
I'm not thinking of buying it I just find these Hermes oddities quite fascinating (and if money were no object would probably collect them as design objects!)
Does anyone own one?
If this needs to be in the reference or other thread to the Mod please move.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

QuelleFromage said:


> Barenia. Looks like a Birkin. Is this a recent ad?!


Its the latest ad I believe.
I think its a Barenia Birkin 40 thats been 'aged'
but I'm just a novice so I could be wrong!


----------



## momoc

cc_ara said:


> hi guys can anyone help me in identifying this model?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4866743
> View attachment 4866744
> View attachment 4866743
> View attachment 4866744
> View attachment 4866745
> View attachment 4866746
> View attachment 4866747
> View attachment 4866748
> View attachment 4866743
> View attachment 4866744
> View attachment 4866745
> View attachment 4866746
> View attachment 4866747
> View attachment 4866748



The style is called Tar.


----------



## rosegreen598

Vlad said:


> As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!


Who is the designer of this mini purse? It’s made of ostrich. Thank you☺️


----------



## cc_ara

omg thank u so much


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## QuelleFromage

rosegreen598 said:


> Who is the designer of this mini purse? It’s made of ostrich. Thank you☺
> 
> View attachment 4869011


I'd try this thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/please-help-identify-this-handbag.633033/


----------



## Ready2wear

BirkinLady said:


> Hac or Birkin? Size and leather anyone? :*


[/QUOTE]
It also looks like it could be Volynka leather, which is a special leather right available now, but Volynka is not available in a Birkin (only the HAC and a few other styles). It’s possible that the way the model is holding the bag is distorting the proportions. 

I had also noticed the picture you shared on the Hermes site and wondered if it was a promo for Volynka. You can read about the leather here (and imagine how it smells!): https://www.hermes.com/us/en/story/126096-volynka-russian-leather/


----------



## bababebi

It also looks like it could be Volynka leather, which is a special leather right available now, but Volynka is not available in a Birkin (only the HAC and a few other styles). It’s possible that the way the model is holding the bag is distorting the proportions. 

I had also noticed the picture you shared on the Hermes site and wondered if it was a promo for Volynka. You can read about the leather here (and imagine how it smells!): https://www.hermes.com/us/en/story/126096-volynka-russian-leather/
[/QUOTE]
Does not look like Volynka looking at the photo.


----------



## rosegreen598

rosegreen598 said:


> View attachment 4868987


Who is the designer of this bag? Please help!


----------



## nicole0612

QuelleFromage said:


> I'd try this thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/please-help-identify-this-handbag.633033/





rosegreen598 said:


> Who is the designer of this bag? Please help!



Hello, the designer is not Hermes, which is the forum you are in, so no one will likely know here. Why don’t you try this thread posted by QuelleFromage for you? My guess is that it is not made by a specific well-known brand. Good luck!
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/please-help-identify-this-handbag.633033/


----------



## QuelleFromage

It also looks like it could be Volynka leather, which is a special leather right available now, but Volynka is not available in a Birkin (only the HAC and a few other styles). It’s possible that the way the model is holding the bag is distorting the proportions.

I had also noticed the picture you shared on the Hermes site and wondered if it was a promo for Volynka. You can read about the leather here (and imagine how it smells!): https://www.hermes.com/us/en/story/126096-volynka-russian-leather/
[/QUOTE]
It doesn’t have the grain of Volynka, at least on my monitor.
The photo is shot in such a way that the bag looks a little distorted, but I still think it’s a Birkin.


----------



## momoc

It’s a Barenia Birkin. It’s part of their AW20 ad campaign (released in September) which is themed as “the saddler’s spirit”.



			https://www.hermes.com/us/en/story/273072-the-saddler-spirit/


----------



## QuelleFromage

momoc said:


> It’s a Barenia Birkin. It’s part of their AW20 ad campaign (released in September) which is themed as “the saddler’s spirit”.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.hermes.com/us/en/story/273072-the-saddler-spirit/



This ad should be posted in all the threads asking about Barenia aging. I love how they celebrate the dark handles. Sorry for the OT


----------



## momoc

QuelleFromage said:


> This ad should be posted in all the threads asking about Barenia aging. I love how they celebrate the dark handles. Sorry for the OT



Totally agreed - I was so happy that they used a well loved Barenia bag in an ad campaign!

To get back OT (and only because I realized I forgot to add it in the previous post) - my feeling is that this is a size 40.


----------



## duna

momoc said:


> It’s a Barenia Birkin. It’s part of their AW20 ad campaign (released in September) which is themed as “the saddler’s spirit”.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.hermes.com/us/en/story/273072-the-saddler-spirit/




Trust H to advertize something that is not available!!


----------



## Lolobe

Hello dears, can someone help me identify the color this Kelly 28. Is it a Benton or Craie?


----------



## Rockerchic

Hi there, this is a B stamp in box and seller says gold clemence... Yet the stamp is brown not gold. is this truly clemence? gold?  this is picture of the auction...not asking about auth just curious if gold clemence was ever stamped brown or is this a different color/leather combo? thanks!


----------



## bababebi

Rockerchic said:


> Hi there, this is a B stamp in box and seller says gold clemence... Yet the stamp is brown not gold. is this truly clemence? gold?  this is picture of the auction...not asking about auth just curious if gold clemence was ever stamped brown or is this a different color/leather combo? thanks!
> View attachment 4875191


It is Etrusque, not Gold.


----------



## Rockerchic

bababebi said:


> It is Etrusque, not Gold.


Thanks so much bababebi!


----------



## Lolobe

Hello, would love it if some knew the color of her 35 Kelly. Is it Rouge H, Rouge G, or Bordeaux ?

WHAT'S IN MY TRAVEL BAG | HERMES KELLY 35

Thank you


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## QuelleFromage

Lolobe said:


> Hello, would love it if some knew the color of her 35 Kelly. Is it Rouge H, Rouge G, or Bordeaux ?
> 
> WHAT'S IN MY TRAVEL BAG | HERMES KELLY 35
> 
> Thank you



Honestly none of the above at least the way the video is color graded on my monitor. It looks like Rouge Grenat which wasn't available that year. She also says the bag is Epsom which it is not (and says she wants "a HAC Birkin", t's either an HAC or a Birkin).  The video hurts to watch as she insults flight attendants who are NOT required to lift her bag for her  Sorry! "influencers" can b so annoying.
I'm sure someone more familiar with 2009-ish can name the color.


----------



## nicole0612

QuelleFromage said:


> Honestly none of the above at least the way the video is color graded on my monitor. It looks like Rouge Grenat which wasn't available that year. She also says the bag is Epsom which it is not (and says she wants "a HAC Birkin", t's either an HAC or a Birkin).  The video hurts to watch as she insults flight attendants who are NOT required to lift her bag for her  Sorry! "influencers" can b so annoying.
> I'm sure someone more familiar with 2009-ish can name the color.


I have no idea why anyone would “subscribe to [her] channel”, she didn’t say anything helpful or know anything about the bag or about Hermes bags in general. The whole point seemed to be that she was too bored to care. The bag is beautiful though, it is a Sellier Mou?


----------



## QuelleFromage

nicole0612 said:


> I have no idea why anyone would “subscribe to [her] channel”, she didn’t say anything helpful or know anything about the bag or about Hermes bags in general. The whole point seemed to be that she was too bored to care. The bag is beautiful though, it is a Sellier Mou?


It looks like a Sellier Mou. The bag IS gorgeous.


----------



## Lolobe

QuelleFromage said:


> Honestly none of the above at least the way the video is color graded on my monitor. It looks like Rouge Grenat which wasn't available that year. She also says the bag is Epsom which it is not (and says she wants "a HAC Birkin", t's either an HAC or a Birkin).  The video hurts to watch as she insults flight attendants who are NOT required to lift her bag for her  Sorry! "influencers" can b so annoying.
> I'm sure someone more familiar with 2009-ish can name the color.



Seconding what you say, I doubt she really knows what she's talking about. All I'm sure about is that the bag is a Sellier Mou Kelly, it is so beautiful it hurts lol


----------



## ajaxbreaker

BirkinLady said:


> Hac or Birkin? Size and leather anyone? :*
> 
> View attachment 4868259


I'd also noticed this ad before... that leather looks so incredible, just gorgeous.


----------



## papertiger

Lolobe said:


> Hello, would love it if some knew the color of her 35 Kelly. Is it Rouge H, Rouge G, or Bordeaux ?
> 
> WHAT'S IN MY TRAVEL BAG | HERMES KELLY 35
> 
> Thank you






QuelleFromage said:


> Honestly none of the above at least the way the video is color graded on my monitor. It looks like Rouge Grenat which wasn't available that year. She also says the bag is Epsom which it is not (and says she wants "a HAC Birkin", t's either an HAC or a Birkin).  The video hurts to watch as she insults flight attendants who are NOT required to lift her bag for her  Sorry! "influencers" can b so annoying.
> I'm sure someone more familiar with 2009-ish can name the color.





nicole0612 said:


> I have no idea why anyone would “subscribe to [her] channel”, she didn’t say anything helpful or know anything about the bag or about Hermes bags in general. The whole point seemed to be that she was too bored to care. The bag is beautiful though, it is a Sellier Mou?





QuelleFromage said:


> It looks like a Sellier Mou. The bag IS gorgeous.





Lolobe said:


> Seconding what you say, I doubt she really knows what she's talking about. All I'm sure about is that the bag is a Sellier Mou Kelly, it is so beautiful it hurts lol




My guess is she borrowed the bag. I am not sure it's possible so little about one's own bag.

You could contact her via YT. Just ask her to look at the receipt, the colour leather and style will be on there.

There was a pinky red around then because I was offered a bi-coloured K-Cut in Tadelakt in a red and RH, the other red was the main body of the bag and not my red so that's why I remember.

Looking at the vid it could be RH as there's very little warmth in the lighting. I think RG looks a bit lighter. Bord. was only in exotic (?)

If you do a search and go back to 2009 you'll prob see the colour pop up.

@Notorious Pink pink may know (?)


----------



## bababebi

Lolobe said:


> Hello, would love it if some knew the color of her 35 Kelly. Is it Rouge H, Rouge G, or Bordeaux ?
> 
> WHAT'S IN MY TRAVEL BAG | HERMES KELLY 35
> 
> Thank you


The bag is Rouge Hermès Togo.


----------



## Hermes Zen

I'm so happy to have found this thread. I've always wondered the leather of my vintage 1994 k35 that I purchased 5 years ago in Nice. By the photos shared on the thread I'm wondering if my k is a peau porc? Here is a photo of her.  Appreciate your thoughts if you think this is peau porc. Thank you in advance!


----------



## duna

Hermes Zen said:


> I'm so happy to have found this thread. I've always wondered the leather of my vintage 1994 k35 that I purchased 5 years ago in Nice. By the photos shared on the thread I'm wondering if my k is a peau porc? Here is a photo of her.  Appreciate your thoughts if you think this is peau porc. Thank you in advance!
> 
> View attachment 4883481



No definately not PP, it could be Vachette Ardennes or Vache Liegée...I'm not quite sure.


----------



## Hermes Zen

duna said:


> No definately not PP, it could be Vachette Ardennes or Vache Liegée...I'm not quite sure.


Thank you Duna! Even store sa's weren't sure. Thanks for some leads.  I'll look into these leathers.


----------



## hermesgeek

Hello loves,

I came across these two birkins side by side on an Instagram post. I’m assuming both are GHW however, it’s clear that both don’t look the same with one being a darker gold than the other. Was there ever a time that Hermès GHW was changed years back?

Thank you!

XOXO, 
HermèsGeek


----------



## Vln

Can someone help me identify this leather. It was my first B, purchased many years ago when I was not very familiar with the leather options.


----------



## nicole0612

Hermes Zen said:


> I'm so happy to have found this thread. I've always wondered the leather of my vintage 1994 k35 that I purchased 5 years ago in Nice. By the photos shared on the thread I'm wondering if my k is a peau porc? Here is a photo of her.  Appreciate your thoughts if you think this is peau porc. Thank you in advance!
> 
> View attachment 4883481





duna said:


> No definately not PP, it could be Vachette Ardennes or Vache Liegée...I'm not quite sure.


I agree! Most likely Ardennes, but from the photo could possibly be a Vache Liegee. Hermes Zen, can you take a closer photo of the leather grains just to be sure?


----------



## Hermes Zen

nicole0612 said:


> I agree! Most likely Ardennes, but from the photo could possibly be a Vache Liegee. Hermes Zen, can you take a closer photo of the leather grains just to be sure?


Thank you Nicole! Appreciate you asking for closer photos. I took one with a flash because lighting wasn't great in the room. The other is the best without flash. I can take more if needed.  Thank you so much for your help!!


----------



## nicole0612

Hermes Zen said:


> Thank you Nicole! Appreciate you asking for closer photos. I took one with a flash because lighting wasn't great in the room. The other is the best without flash. I can take more if needed.  Thank you so much for your help!!


It looks like Ardennes to me. Ardennes usually has this slightly dry/matte look to me (I love this look). I have owned 2 Ardennes bags, but I have only studied VL in photos. At least in photos, VL seems to have heightened pigment at the top of the grains, so this also makes me believe this is Ardennes. The leather is a little heavy, but so durable is easily in my top 3 favorite leathers. I would love to have it in a Sellier like yours.


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## Hermes Zen

nicole0612 said:


> It looks like Ardennes to me. Ardennes usually has this slightly dry/matte look to me (I love this look). I have owned 2 Ardennes bags, but I have only studied VL in photos. At least in photos, VL seems to have heightened pigment at the top of the grains, so this also makes me believe this is Ardennes. The leather is a little heavy, but so durable is easily in my top 3 favorite leathers. I would love to have it in a Sellier like yours.


Thank you so very much for your help!!! Love my vintage k! I never sent her to spa but love her!! Have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## nicole0612

Hermes Zen said:


> Thank you so very much for your help!!! Love my vintage k! I never sent her to spa but love her!! Have a wonderful weekend!


It’s a gorgeous Kelly! Wishing you a lovely weekend as well.


----------



## duna

nicole0612 said:


> It looks like Ardennes to me. Ardennes usually has this slightly dry/matte look to me (I love this look). I have owned 2 Ardennes bags, but I have only studied VL in photos. At least in photos, VL seems to have heightened pigment at the top of the grains, so this also makes me believe this is Ardennes. The leather is a little heavy, but so durable is easily in my top 3 favorite leathers. I would love to have it in a Sellier like yours.



I agree, Ardennes for sure. I love it too, I had two Birkins in this leather and eventually sold them, but not because of the leather!


----------



## Hermes Zen

duna said:


> I agree, Ardennes for sure. I love it too, I had two Birkins in this leather and eventually sold them, but not because of the leather!


Thank up again Duna! I'm super excited to finally know. I didn't know much about the leathers when I purchased her and don't really recall the store owner said what it was. I think I was out of my mind in love when I saw her!  Didn't come in a box only a dust bag that was newer than the kelly so wasn't original. I don't use her any more. She sits there majestic like! 

Have a wonderful weekend Duna!


----------



## Vln

Vln said:


> Can someone help me identify this leather. It was my first B, purchased many years ago when I was not very familiar with the leather options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4886882


Hi. Still hoping someone can identify this leather for me. Thanks.


----------



## babysake

Can someone please help me identify this color? It is the same bag in different lighting. It is from 2019 stamp D and epsom leather. 

Thank you.


----------



## babysake

This is the same bag but in different lighting. 2019 stamp D epsom leather. Purchased from a reseller, authentication confirmed by a very reputable authenticator.  Was told by reseller (a high end jewelers store that also sells preloved Hermes) it is rouge casaque, but authenticator had doubts and think it is rouge de coeur, but then decided it is indeed RC. But I still have doubts and have been looking at endless rouge photos and I’m just confused. Please help.


----------



## acrowcounted

babysake said:


> Can someone please help me identify this color? It is the same bag in different lighting. It is from 2019 stamp D and epsom leather.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4888553
> View attachment 4888554


It’s rouge de coeur, in my opinion.


----------



## SpicyTuna13

My initial gut thinks it looks like rouge de couer......


----------



## SpicyTuna13

Here is my rouge casaque epsom for reference/comparison


----------



## Saaski

Would really appreciate some eyes on the color and leather for this bag.  It's a 1990 circle T noumea. I've seen a lot of noumeas in courchevel, but this doesn't look like courchevel to me. Bababebi was kind enough to authenticate it on the authenticate thread. 

Thank you!


----------



## bababebi

Saaski said:


> Would really appreciate some eyes on the color and leather for this bag.  It's a 1990 circle T noumea. I've seen a lot of noumeas in courchevel, but this doesn't look like courchevel to me. Bababebi was kind enough to authenticate it on the authenticate thread.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4888970
> 
> View attachment 4888968


Hi dear, It looks like Veau Gulliver in Gold.


----------



## Saaski

bababebi said:


> Hi dear, It looks like Veau Gulliver in Gold.


Thank you so much! I appreciate your time.


----------



## SpicyTuna13

Vln said:


> Hi. Still hoping someone can identify this leather for me. Thanks.



Looks Clemence?


----------



## Hermes Zen

Saaski said:


> Thank you so much! I appreciate your time.


When I saw the photo you posted I noticed the hw looked like the Lift scarf ring I had recently purchased from h.com. If you are interested, here's the link however right now the gold isn't available. I bet it will come back soon! Just keep your eye on it.   

https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/lift-scarf-ring-H602073Sv00/


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## Vln

SpicyTuna13 said:


> Looks Clemence?


I don’t think that it is. It looks different when I place it next to one of my Clemence bags. The grain is larger.


----------



## nicole0612

Vln said:


> I don’t think that it is. It looks different when I place it next to one of my Clemence bags. The grain is larger.


It seems to have a some slight veins as well. If it’s too old to be Togo, perhaps Fjord?


----------



## momoc

nicole0612 said:


> It seems to have a some slight veins as well. If it’s too old to be Togo, perhaps Fjord?



This seems like a very reasonable guess to me based on the vein look plus the bigger grain size comment. As long as it’s made during Fjord’s time I would guess it too!


----------



## Possum

Vln said:


> Hi. Still hoping someone can identify this leather for me. Thanks.


It looks like Fjord to me.


----------



## Vln

Possum said:


> It looks like Fjord to me.





momoc said:


> This seems like a very reasonable guess to me based on the vein look plus the bigger grain size comment. As long as it’s made during Fjord’s time I would guess it too!





Possum said:


> It looks like Fjord to me.


I purchased it about 15 years ago. Would the timing be correct?


----------



## duna

Saaski said:


> Would really appreciate some eyes on the color and leather for this bag.  It's a 1990 circle T noumea. I've seen a lot of noumeas in courchevel, but this doesn't look like courchevel to me. Bababebi was kind enough to authenticate it on the authenticate thread.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4888970
> 
> View attachment 4888968



I agree with bababebi, Veau Gulliver colour Gold. I LOVE this leather!


----------



## Saaski

duna said:


> I agree with bababebi, Veau Gulliver colour Gold. I LOVE this leather!


Thank you so much!! I've heard such good things about Gulliver so I'm super excited.


----------



## momoc

Vln said:


> I purchased it about 15 years ago. Would the timing be correct?



Yes 15 years ago there are Fjord bags. I think that's probably it!


----------



## Vln

momoc said:


> Yes 15 years ago there are Fjord bags. I think that's probably it!


Actually, I just checked the stamp. I purchased it in 2006. Thanks for your help!


----------



## momoc

Vln said:


> Actually, I just checked the stamp. I purchased it in 2006. Thanks for your help!



yep 2006 also has fjord

it’s a very nice leather! Can be heavy but incredibly sturdy and does not need to be babied. Enjoy your bag


----------



## ff2904

Hi guys, I’m thinking of getting a B35 since I tend to carry a lot these days. I have spotted a pre-owned kiwi B35 at a very good price. Do you think kiwi is too bright? I do not want to pamper this bag so I care about price more than color but if  it is too difficult to use daily than I’ll pass


----------



## Hermes Zen

ff2904 said:


> Hi guys, I’m thinking of getting a B35 since I tend to carry a lot these days. I have spotted a pre-owned kiwi B35 at a very good price. Do you think kiwi is too bright? I do not want to pamper this bag so I care about price more than color but if  it is too difficult to use daily than I’ll pass



I wear mostly black and other neutrals so kiwi would give me a pop of color which I love doing. Even if I wore colorful clothing as long as kiwi doesn't clash with them I would feel comfortable in carrying a colorful b. I guess it depends what your color palette is and how comfortable you are. Not to helpful. LOL Sorry!


----------



## boopeep

Looking for help on why the strap I custom ordered for my Ardennes Ebene Kelly doesn’t match my Kelly? ): I ordered from the Hermes store, and my Kelly had to be sent to Paris for them to confirm they had the leather on hand to make the strap since it’s long discontinued.
Why does it look so different?


----------



## bababebi

boopeep said:


> Looking for help on why the strap I custom ordered for my Ardennes Ebene Kelly doesn’t match my Kelly? ): I ordered from the Hermes store, and my Kelly had to be sent to Paris for them to confirm they had the leather on hand to make the strap since it’s long discontinued.
> Why does it look so different?


In your situation I suggest you take this up with your Hermes store.


----------



## Vln

Can someone advise as to whether this color is chocolate or ébène please.


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## QuelleFromage

Vln said:


> Can someone advise as to whether this color is chocolate or ébène please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4899260


Looks like Ébène to me.....


----------



## papertiger

QuelleFromage said:


> Looks like Ébène to me.....





Vln said:


> Can someone advise as to whether this color is chocolate or ébène please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4899260



Agreeing with QF, I have two Chocolate bags in different leathers and that doesn't look like Choc.


----------



## Vln

papertiger said:


> Agreeing with QF, I have two Chocolate bags in different leathers and that doesn't look like Choc.


Thank you


----------



## walds11

I am interested in purchasing a pre-owned MC² Euclide card holder in Epsom calfskin. Can anyone tell me what this stamp means?

A AM 003 UH

Does this code specify the specific color? The color of the card holder is light blue outside and black inside.


----------



## bababebi

walds11 said:


> I am interested in purchasing a pre-owned MC² Euclide card holder in Epsom calfskin. Can anyone tell me what this stamp means?
> 
> A AM 003 UH
> 
> Does this code specify the specific color? The color of the card holder is light blue outside and black inside.


No. The combination of numbers and letters are for identification of the year and atelier. In your case the first letter A means the wallet would have been made in 2017.


----------



## walds11

bababebi said:


> No. The combination of numbers and letters are for identification of the year and atelier. In your case the first letter A means the wallet would have been made in 2017.



Got it. Thanks!

Any idea what the outer color of this one is?









						Hermes Navy Epsom Leather Men's Small Credit Card Holder/Wallet  | eBay
					

Designer: Hermes Color: Navy/ Black inside Fabric: Epsom Leather Measurements: Width: 3" Height: 4" Depth: 1/8" Other information: Blind stamp A AM 003 UH Four card slots Two open pockets Stamped Hermes Paris Made In France inside Condition: pre-owned - very good condition - no wear to corners -...



					www.ebay.com


----------



## acrowcounted

walds11 said:


> Got it. Thanks!
> 
> Any idea what the outer color of this one is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hermes Navy Epsom Leather Men's Small Credit Card Holder/Wallet  | eBay
> 
> 
> Designer: Hermes Color: Navy/ Black inside Fabric: Epsom Leather Measurements: Width: 3" Height: 4" Depth: 1/8" Other information: Blind stamp A AM 003 UH Four card slots Two open pockets Stamped Hermes Paris Made In France inside Condition: pre-owned - very good condition - no wear to corners -...
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


My guess is Colvert.


----------



## walds11

acrowcounted said:


> My guess is Colvert.



Thank you! Yes, it appears to be Colvert. I found one like new on Tradesy that looks like the same color.  Out of stock though.


----------



## kelly2661988

Hi could anyone let me know if this is from the latest season or if its an older collection please? Couldn't find much info about it online. Thanks heaps!! I've also seen it in a combination with noir.


----------



## Vln

Can someone please help me identify this leather. It is my first HERMES bag which I purchased from the store in 2004.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Vln said:


> Can someone please help me identify this leather. It is my first HERMES bag which I purchased from the store in 2004.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4902509
> View attachment 4902509


Ardennes maybe? I've been researching buying preloved Bags and the Ardennes ones I've seen look like this.
But I'm a real novice so wait for the experts on here to give an opinion.


----------



## zilba

Hi guys,

Do you think bag is from Hermes? The pictures are from the new series in Netflix called 'love and anarchy'. I completely fall in love with the strap detail of the bag and guess what that strap style is from Hermes. Not sure if the bag is Herems or just copied the strap design. But if you've seen this style of bag in Hermes, can you please let me know the name of bag?

Thank you!


----------



## bykatt

zilba said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Do you think bag is from Hermes? The pictures are from the new series in Netflix called 'love and anarchy'. I completely fall in love with the strap detail of the bag and guess what that strap style is from Hermes. Not sure if the bag is Herems or just copied the strap design. But if you've seen this style of bag in Hermes, can you please let me know the name of bag?
> 
> Thank you!



Maybe it's this one:






						Search results for: 'eazy bag in black tumbled leather'
					

Shop Byredo’s collection of luxury perfumes, candles and leather goods. Free shipping. Free returns. Complimentary samples in orders




					www.byredo.com


----------



## zilba

bykatt said:


> Maybe it's this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Search results for: 'eazy bag in black tumbled leather'
> 
> 
> Shop Byredo’s collection of luxury perfumes, candles and leather goods. Free shipping. Free returns. Complimentary samples in orders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.byredo.com



OMG! Thank you so much @bykatt! You are incredible! How did you find?


----------



## bykatt

zilba said:


> OMG! Thank you so much @bykatt! You are incredible! How did you find?



I saw the show, noticed that amazing bag too, and googled it. This article in Swedish describes a few of the products used, including the bag: https://www.elle.se/noje/kladerna-och-inredningen--7-fragor-du-har-om-karlek-och-anarki/7072954

Unfortunately the vendor of the bag doesn’t ship to my country. Hope you are more lucky!


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## labelo

babysake said:


> This is the same bag but in different lighting. 2019 stamp D epsom leather. Purchased from a reseller, authentication confirmed by a very reputable authenticator.  Was told by reseller (a high end jewelers store that also sells preloved Hermes) it is rouge casaque, but authenticator had doubts and think it is rouge de coeur, but then decided it is indeed RC. But I still have doubts and have been looking at endless rouge photos and I’m just confused. Please help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4888566
> View attachment 4888567



You’ve had a few responses already, but I wanted to add that when I saw pics and before discussion/suggestions of color I immediately though Rouge de Coeur!


----------



## getbetterwithH

Hello everyone. I hope you are all as safe and healthy as you can. I hope this is the right thread, but I would love to have this model identified. I haven’t bought it yet but it’s been on my radar since September. I usually know the models I’m buying for my collection but this one intrigues me because of the rigid style. I love rigid H leather. It’s vintage box in a cognac color.

any Input would be greatly appreciated. Thank you and enjoy your weekend!


----------



## Avintage

Hi everyone! I just received a hand-me-down from my great aunt and is wondering if you can help me name the color of the bag!
She is a pretty alligator kelly 32 sellier. My preliminary guess is braise red.
Totally in love! 

Thanks loves


----------



## bordeaux

Can someone help to ID the leather - is it togo or clemence? Thanks!


----------



## nymeria

I would venture to say clemence- its a larger grain


----------



## bordeaux

nymeria said:


> I would venture to say clemence- its a larger grain


Thanks - I'm leaning towards Clemence too since it has no veining. It feels rather stiff hence I thought it could also have been togo.


----------



## belle2456

Does anyone know the color of this bag? It’s beautiful


----------



## acrowcounted

belle2456 said:


> Does anyone know the color of this bag? It’s beautiful


My guess would be Vert Bosphore or perhaps Colvert.


----------



## Chagall

boopeep said:


> Looking for help on why the strap I custom ordered for my Ardennes Ebene Kelly doesn’t match my Kelly? ): I ordered from the Hermes store, and my Kelly had to be sent to Paris for them to confirm they had the leather on hand to make the strap since it’s long discontinued.
> Why does it look so different?


I kind of like the contrast as it is in the same colour family but it definitely is not a match. I would discuss this with your SA.


----------



## Amar12

saw this purse in the background of a video and curious as to the model and leather. it looks so understated, classic and nonchalant!


----------



## Avintage

Amar12 said:


> saw this purse in the background of a video and curious as to the model and leather. it looks so understated, classic and nonchalant!



It’s a so kelly bag. As for the leather, the picture is too blurry to tell. Might be a smaller grain leather such as togo/fjord.


----------



## muchstuff

Can someone help this relative newbie? Is this epsom, the seller lists it as clemence but it doesn't look like my clemence bags. Do we like epsom? TIA!


----------



## acrowcounted

muchstuff said:


> Can someone help this relative newbie? Is this epsom, the seller lists it as clemence but it doesn't look like my clemence bags. Do we like epsom? TIA!
> 
> View attachment 4921129


That is indeed epsom. It’s totally a personal preference if you like it or not. If you prefer the evelyne to mold to your body shape then clemence would be preferable. If you want the bag to keep its shape despite its contents, epsom might be the way to go.


----------



## muchstuff

acrowcounted said:


> That is indeed epsom. It’s totally a personal preference if you like it or not. If you prefer the evelyne to mold to your body shape then clemence would be preferable. If you want the bag to keep its shape despite its contents, epsom might be the way to go.


Many thanks for the info!


----------



## Rouge H

Amar12 said:


> saw this purse in the background of a video and curious as to the model and leather. it looks so understated, classic and nonchalant!



it’s Ebene Evergrain SO Kelly w/gold hardware.


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## muchstuff

Rouge H said:


> it’s Ebene Evergrain SO Kelly w/gold hardware.


What are your top favourite leathers?


----------



## Rouge H

muchstuff said:


> What are your top favourite leathers?


Togo- durability
Swift/Evergrain and Box


----------



## muchstuff

Rouge H said:


> Togo- durability
> Swift/Evergrain and Box


Sigh, so much to learn...


----------



## muchstuff

@Rouge H I did a little research and I've read that togo and clemence are quite similar. Why do you choose togo?


----------



## Rouge H

muchstuff said:


> @Rouge H I did a little research and I've read that togo and clemence are quite similar. Why do you choose togo?


Good question, for me I prefer Togo as Clemence is heavier especially in a Birkin.


----------



## muchstuff

Rouge H said:


> Good question, for me I prefer Togo as Clemence is heavier especially in a Birkin.


I read in an old thread that certain years Togo and I think at least a couple other leathers had a bad smell when they warmed up? Is that something to be aware of with the older bags still? I’d have to look again, I can’t recall exactly which years.


----------



## Rockerchic

Hi all,
What blue do you think this is? your help is much appreciated! It is an A stamp from 2017.


----------



## acrowcounted

Rockerchic said:


> Hi all,
> What blue do you think this is? your help is much appreciated! It is an A stamp from 2017.
> View attachment 4927308


Bleu Brighton in swift, imo. Hmmm or Azur...


----------



## acrowcounted

Rockerchic said:


> Hi all,
> What blue do you think this is? your help is much appreciated! It is an A stamp from 2017.
> View attachment 4927308





acrowcounted said:


> Bleu Brighton in swift, imo. Hmmm or Azur...


Just saw this on Hermes.com and reaffirms my opinion that the Bolide is blue Brighton.


----------



## nymeria

I saw this gorgeous bag today. A lovely lady was carrying it, and I couldn't resist talking to her. She said she bought it about 12 years ago, and it was, as far as she remembers, part of the luggage line, but had no idea of the name. It was felt on the front and back, leather on the sides and handle. Huge, and she carried it so well! It was amazing. 
Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## momoc

nymeria said:


> I saw this gorgeous bag today. A lovely lady was carrying it, and I couldn't resist talking to her. She said she bought it about 12 years ago, and it was, as far as she remembers, part of the luggage line, but had no idea of the name. It was felt on the front and back, leather on the sides and handle. Huge, and she carried it so well! It was amazing.
> Any ideas? Thanks
> View attachment 4929347



I believe that’s the Feudou


----------



## nymeria

Thanks so much!


----------



## duna

muchstuff said:


> I read in an old thread that certain years Togo and I think at least a couple other leathers had a bad smell when they warmed up? Is that something to be aware of with the older bags still? I’d have to look again, I can’t recall exactly which years.



Yes, the smelly bags were mainly 2012/2013 (P and Q stamps) and the most effected leathers were Togo and Epsom. I personally didn't come across any smelly bags because, contrarily to most other people, I don't like neither Togo nor Epsom. I love Clemence as it's softer than Togo and it's grain is slightly bigger and flatter. Anyway, when looking for pre owned bags I always check the date stamps and stay away from P and Q.


----------



## Cordeliere

getbetterwithH said:


> Hello everyone. I hope you are all as safe and healthy as you can. I hope this is the right thread, but I would love to have this model identified. I haven’t bought it yet but it’s been on my radar since September. I usually know the models I’m buying for my collection but this one intrigues me because of the rigid style. I love rigid H leather. It’s vintage box in a cognac color.
> 
> any Input would be greatly appreciated. Thank you and enjoy your weekend!


@*getbetterwithH *I considered one like this in black box.   I got it authenticated here and asked Bababebi if she thought it was a Sorbonne.  She said yes. There are other more common variations of the Sorbonne.

I especially liked this bag because it is not very deep and because it is rigid.  Also liked the shape of its footprint.


----------



## Rockerchic

Would love your help on what color this is...listing just says marron...I am not familiar with that as a color except for marron fonce and I know it's not that. Was thinking havanne?


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## acrowcounted

Rockerchic said:


> Would love your help on what color this is...listing just says marron...I am not familiar with that as a color except for marron fonce and I know it's not that. Was thinking havanne?


Could still be marron fonce. Do you know the leather type? This link shows a swatch of “Marron” which came in negonda. And Marron fonce in Ardennes which looks similar to your post. http://www.heychenny.com/hermes-color-chart/


----------



## BagsbunnyNYC

I recently acquired this vintage croc briefcase without year-stamp. Judging by the quality of hardware it seems likely that bag was produced during WWII time frame. Can anyone help me out iding this near antique bag? Tia


----------



## muchstuff

duna said:


> Yes, the smelly bags were mainly 2012/2013 (P and Q stamps) and the most effected leathers were Togo and Epsom. I personally didn't come across any smelly bags because, contrarily to most other people, I don't like neither Togo nor Epsom. I love Clemence as it's softer than Togo and it's grain is slightly bigger and flatter. Anyway, when looking for pre owned bags I always check the date stamps and stay away from P and Q.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## Naynaykilla

So I purchased this from my aunt but she has no idea whether this was a limited run bag but just remembers that it was a special hardware. It’s in excellent condition and I love it but I’d like to know if I’m holding on to a collectible. It’s a box calf 32 with ruthenium hardware. Would this be considered a black out Kelly? Or moonlight?


----------



## Rockerchic

acrowcounted said:


> Could still be marron fonce. Do you know the leather type? This link shows a swatch of “Marron” which came in negonda. And Marron fonce in Ardennes which looks similar to your post. http://www.heychenny.com/hermes-color-chart/


Hey there, thanks for the help. It is swift... I wonder if it is marron d'inde...looks like it is a bit more carmel colored than marron or marron fonce.


----------



## Summerof89

Please help ID the color of this ostrich B30. thank you


----------



## QuelleFromage

Rockerchic said:


> Would love your help on what color this is...listing just says marron...I am not familiar with that as a color except for marron fonce and I know it's not that. Was thinking havanne?


Not Havanne...maybe Noisette? Marron just means brown and is often used as a catchall for bags anywhere from gold to ébène


----------



## momoc

Summerof89 said:


> Please help ID the color of this ostrich B30. thank you



Hmm...terre cuite?


----------



## Summerof89

momoc said:


> Hmm...terre cuite?


my guess is a fairly loved terre cuite too, thanks =)


----------



## NewbieCollector1

Can someone help me identify which bag this is?
recently received after my sister died.

Thank you!


----------



## Rouge H

NewbieCollector1 said:


> Can someone help me identify which bag this is?
> recently received after my sister died.
> 
> Thank you!


Sorry to hear of your Sister’s passing. This is called a Drag handbag.


----------



## jese1988

Hi everyone, can you please help identify which leather and color of this belt. I got the H-belt from my MIL with a stamped Z circle, I believed it’s around 1996 is this black/box to gold/togo or gold clemence?  Thank you.


----------



## FreddieMac

jese1988 said:


> Hi everyone, can you please help identify which leather and color of this belt. I got the H-belt from my MIL with a stamped Z circle, I believed it’s around 1996 is this black/box to gold/togo or gold clemence?  Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4958907
> View attachment 4958908



Looks like Black Box and Gold Epsom to me.


----------



## anuy

Hi Guys! Did anyone watch Real Housewives of Dallas? They go to lunch at Dim Sum and 3 of the ladies are rocking H Quota bags. I was obsessed with Stephanie's bag but couldn't put my finger on the shade. At first I thought it might be Bleu Hydra but hers looks more periwinkle. Thoughts?


----------



## acrowcounted

Blue paradise or Mykonos would be my guesses.


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## Notorious Pink

acrowcounted said:


> Blue paradise or Mykonos would be my guesses.


+1. If it's epsom it could also be Bleu Zanzibar.


----------



## cravin

My guess is Zanzibar based on the fact she is in direct sunlight.


----------



## cazzz1

Please can you confirm which colour this is?


----------



## jasmine.bloom

Is this a special order Kelly pochette? I have not been able to find anything about them coming in this size but it’s gorgeous!


----------



## acrowcounted

jasmine.bloom said:


> Is this a special order Kelly pochette? I have not been able to find anything about them coming in this size but it’s gorgeous!


It’s a Kelly cut. I suspect there is photo manipulation meant to enhance the figure of the lady in the photo which is also affecting the apparent proportions of the bag...


----------



## Encore Hermes

jasmine.bloom said:


> Is this a special order Kelly pochette? I have not been able to find anything about them coming in this size but it’s gorgeous!


The scales don’t look manipulated in photo. looks like these but I can’t remember if the name is correct. 
credit heritage auctions


----------



## acrowcounted

Encore Hermes said:


> The scales don’t look manipulated in photo. looks like these but I can’t remember if the name is correct.
> credit heritage auctions


Beg to differ.   (But yes, you’re probably correct that it may be an old school Kelly Longue.)


----------



## QuelleFromage

jasmine.bloom said:


> Is this a special order Kelly pochette? I have not been able to find anything about them coming in this size but it’s gorgeous!


It's a Kelly Cut, shot with a wide angle lens which is causing a bit of distortion


----------



## relblum

Not sure whether this is the right place to ask this, but does anyone know anything about this vintage style:  https://theluxurycloset.com/us-en/Women/hermes-red-leather-vintage-ilio-top-handle-bag-p356664

For example, what year(s) it was offered, in what color(s), etc?


----------



## l_h_c

Hi,

Would someone please be able to help me identify which size Kelly, leather and color this is?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## acrowcounted

l_h_c said:


> Hi,
> 
> Would someone please be able to help me identify which size Kelly, leather and color this is?
> 
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4978410
> 
> 
> View attachment 4978411


Its a mini Kelly II in what looks like Bourgogne shiny croc. But I will say something looks “off” about it to me...


----------



## Marilla

I know this is an Evelyn TPM but can someone identify the colour and leather? Thanks


----------



## QuelleFromage

Marilla said:


> I know this is an Evelyn TPM but can someone identify the colour and leather? Thanks


What’s the year?


----------



## Marilla

QuelleFromage said:


> What’s the year?


2002


----------



## FizzyWater

I've read the entire thread (whew!), and haven't seen this clutch identified.  I assume it's box leather.





Because black is a pain to photograph, here's a listing to a similar bag in red, maybe clemence? with better pictures.  https://www.rebelle.com/en/hermes-bags-5041988

Does anyone know what this is named?  Does anyone know what the overlapping section in the back is for, what the strap is for, and why on earth it would snap apart?

Many thanks!


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## francyFG

Do you think this is a 25 or a 28?


----------



## Mandidi123

Hi, came across this bag online, wonder anyone know the model.

It should be in felt and barenia.

Thanks


----------



## l_h_c

Hi, would someone be kind enough to help me identify the color and leather of this Kelly Cut?


----------



## Mandidi123

FizzyWater said:


> I've read the entire thread (whew!), and haven't seen this clutch identified.  I assume it's box leather.
> 
> View attachment 4984645
> View attachment 4984646
> 
> 
> Because black is a pain to photograph, here's a listing to a similar bag in red, maybe clemence? with better pictures.  https://www.rebelle.com/en/hermes-bags-5041988
> 
> Does anyone know what this is named?  Does anyone know what the overlapping section in the back is for, what the strap is for, and why on earth it would snap apart?
> 
> Many thanks!



Just saw this on VC



			http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-accessories/purses-wallets-cases/hermes/red-leather-agenda-and-clutch-hermes-2429004.shtml
		


The strap shall be used for the agenda or notepad. But the description didn't state the name.


----------



## JALLYSSA

Just seen this in Kim Lim’s IG story. Does anyone know what colour and size is this? Looks really tiny.


----------



## acrowcounted

JALLYSSA said:


> Just seen this in Kim Lim’s IG story. Does anyone know what colour and size is this? Looks really tiny.
> 
> View attachment 4992702


Its the discontinued micro Birkin from several years ago. It’s a bit smaller than a classic wallet in length. It also came with a shoulder strap. Here is an old fashionphile listing for one.


----------



## JALLYSSA

acrowcounted said:


> Its the discontinued micro Birkin from several years ago. It’s a bit smaller than a classic wallet in length. It also came with a shoulder strap. Here is an old fashionphile listing for one.



thank you so much!!! I haven’t seen anything like it before and it’s just so beautiful. ❤️


----------



## adiomaxo

Hi 

would anyone know what bag this is? I found it on eBay from a Japanese seller. Bag made in year 2000 apparently.

TIA ❤️


----------



## Rouge H

adiomaxo said:


> Hi
> 
> would anyone know what bag this is? I found it on eBay from a Japanese seller. Bag made in year 2000 apparently.
> 
> TIA ❤



Do a search in the reference thread under vintage and scroll through the pictures. It’s listed there. Here is another link as well.




__





						Vintage Style Bags... PICS ONLY!!!
					

Drag Bag  Croc  artcurial.com




					forum.purseblog.com
				








						READ ME: Hermes SuperCatalog
					

The following thread will contain photos and information from the 2005 Hermes SuperCatalog. Please try and avoid all chat in this thread. We would like to keep it to more of a photo thread.      This is all done courtesy of fellow PF member Orchids.  A big thank you to her!:flowers:




					forum.purseblog.com
				



[/URL]


----------



## adiomaxo

Rouge H said:


> Do a search in the reference thread under vintage and scroll through the pictures. It’s listed there. Here is another link as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Style Bags... PICS ONLY!!!
> 
> 
> Drag Bag  Croc  artcurial.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> READ ME: Hermes SuperCatalog
> 
> 
> The following thread will contain photos and information from the 2005 Hermes SuperCatalog. Please try and avoid all chat in this thread. We would like to keep it to more of a photo thread.      This is all done courtesy of fellow PF member Orchids.  A big thank you to her!:flowers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


Thank you!


----------



## enza991

Hi,can you help me to identify the name of this sterling silver bracelet,please?


----------



## FizzyWater

Mandidi123 said:


> Just saw this on VC
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-accessories/purses-wallets-cases/hermes/red-leather-agenda-and-clutch-hermes-2429004.shtml
> 
> 
> 
> The strap shall be used for the agenda or notepad. But the description didn't state the name.



Wow, thank you!  That's a really interesting set - I never would have expected that.


----------



## enza991

No one?


enza991 said:


> Hi,can you help me to identify the name of this sterling silver bracelet,please?


No one?


----------



## iamberrytastic

Saw this on H Instagram. Anyone know the name of this twilly?


----------



## nymeria

This is twiily Exposition Universelle Plumitis
Please note: This thread is titled ID *leather color and design *( not silk or silver)


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## QuelleFromage

nymeria said:


> This is twiily Exposition Universelle Plumitis
> Please note: This thread is titled ID *leather color and design *( not silk or silver)


I think that’s meant to have commas in it. Certainly non-leather items have been posted here before. That said, I believe there is a scarf ID thread.


----------



## Barbiebird

Can sb tell me what color and size this is? Thx (pic from Hermès insta)


----------



## peonies13

From the H website... anyone know what this bag is? I don't recognize the clasp.


----------



## peonies13

Barbiebird said:


> Can sb tell me what color and size this is? Thx (pic from Hermès insta)
> 
> View attachment 5004091


Not an expert but that looks like size 35 and could be _really_ patina'd barenia or maybe swift in noisette... looks a little dark for noisette but too light for ebene.


----------



## FreddieMac

peonies13 said:


> From the H website... anyone know what this bag is? I don't recognize the clasp.
> 
> View attachment 5004528



This is the Minuit Au Faubourg bag. So far in very limited production only in lizard as a push item.


----------



## Barbiebird

peonies13 said:


> Not an expert but that looks like size 35 and could be _really_ patina'd barenia or maybe swift in noisette... looks a little dark for noisette but too light for ebene.


thank you! ❤️


----------



## peonies13

FreddieMac said:


> This is the Minuit Au Faubourg bag. So far in very limited production only in lizard as a push item.


Thank you


----------



## FreddieMac

peonies13 said:


> Thank you



No worries! I believe the clasp is based on the back of one of H's watches.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Barbiebird said:


> Can sb tell me what color and size this is? Thx (pic from Hermès insta)
> 
> View attachment 5004091


That looks like a 40 cm, maaaybe 35. It’s Fauve Barenia (Noisette doesn’t have white stitching).


----------



## peonies13

QuelleFromage said:


> That looks like a 40 cm, maaaybe 35. It’s Fauve Barenia (Noisette doesn’t have white stitching).


Learned something new  thanks!


----------



## MlleBougainvillier

Barbiebird said:


> Can sb tell me what color and size this is? Thx (pic from Hermès insta)
> 
> View attachment 5004091
> 
> 
> 
> QuelleFromage said:
> 
> 
> 
> That looks like a 40 cm, maaaybe 35. It’s Fauve Barenia (Noisette doesn’t have white stitching).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @QuelleFromage is right. It's Fauve Barenia but vintage. I saw the ad in fall and fell in love instantly. My SA told me that it is a vintage Fauve Barenia because of the patina. Size wise I didn't ask whether it's a 40 or 35 but I guess 40 is more likely since a model is holding the B.
Click to expand...


----------



## MlleBougainvillier

Barbiebird said:


> Can sb tell me what color and size this is? Thx (pic from Hermès insta)
> 
> View attachment 5004091



@QuelleFromage is right. My SA told me that it is a vintage Fauve Barenia because of the patina. I saw the ad in fall and fell in love instantly. Size wise I didn't ask whether it's a 40 or 35 but I guess 40 is more likely since a model is holding the B.


----------



## Barbiebird

MlleBougainvillier said:


> @QuelleFromage is right. My SA told me that it is a vintage Fauve Barenia because of the patina. I saw the ad in fall and fell in love instantly. Size wise I didn't ask whether it's a 40 or 35 but I guess 40 is more likely since a model is holding the B.


Thank you! Before I knew Jane Birkin‘s bag was black/ghw I pictured my dream Birkin like that one. This pic made me reconsider. 40 was my guess also, I’m 5’11 so I’m leaning towards a larger bag.


----------



## Barbiebird

QuelleFromage said:


> That looks like a 40 cm, maaaybe 35. It’s Fauve Barenia (Noisette doesn’t have white stitching).


Thank you!!!


----------



## jen943

I'm curious to know if this is an example of a Kelly Sellier Mou? This photo is from Ann's. (By the way, the bag is sold and I am not the buyer.)


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## Rouge H

jen943 said:


> I'm curious to know if this is an example of a Kelly Sellier Mou? This photo is from Ann's. (By the way, the bag is sold and I am not the buyer.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5007427



Yes and a gorgeous Kelly.


----------



## jen943

Rouge H said:


> Yes and a gorgeous Kelly.


Thanks! I thought so, but I don't see many for sale and it wasn't labeled as such. The bag is stunning.


----------



## ArielS

Can anybody identify what colour this is please? It’s a gift from my SA and I love it!


----------



## KRZ

Can anyone help me identify the color? ❤️


----------



## hermeslady

What color is this ? Blue Roi? Help!  Thank you !


----------



## MlleBougainvillier

Any idea what kind of green this Kelly is? It's just a picture of a magazine shot that *Flowerlily *posted in the Hermes in print thread but it is sooo dreamy.


----------



## SpicyTuna13

KRZ said:


> Can anyone help me identify the color? ❤



First guess: Braise
Second guess:  Sanguine


----------



## SpicyTuna13

ArielS said:


> Can anybody identify what colour this is please? It’s a gift from my SA and I love it!



More photos in various lighting?


----------



## batikhaus

Hi, 

Can anyone please identify the color of this bag?  
I am deciding to get a vintage K28 in box calf sellier.  I prefer black color but this one looks amazing too.... kinda in a dilemma which color to go with.  

Thanks!
B


----------



## ArielS

SpicyTuna13 said:


> More photos in various lighting?


Thanks for your reply. Let me know if these are any good please.


----------



## nymeria

batikhaus said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone please identify the color of this bag?
> I am deciding to get a vintage K28 in box calf sellier.  I prefer black color but this one looks amazing too.... kinda in a dilemma which color to go with.
> 
> Thanks!
> B


Perhaps Rouge vif?


----------



## SpicyTuna13

ArielS said:


> Thanks for your reply. Let me know if these are any good please.



Looks like Epsom leather.

Color?
First guess: Bleu Agate
Second guess: Bleu Saphir

I’m hoping some other ladies and gents chime in.


----------



## acrowcounted

SpicyTuna13 said:


> Looks like Epsom leather.
> 
> Color?
> First guess: Bleu Agate
> Second guess: Bleu Saphir
> 
> I’m hoping some other ladies and gents chime in.


Deep Bleu, in my opinion


----------



## batikhaus

nymeria said:


> Perhaps Rouge vif?


thank you for the input!


----------



## QuelleFromage

batikhaus said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone please identify the color of this bag?
> I am deciding to get a vintage K28 in box calf sellier.  I prefer black color but this one looks amazing too.... kinda in a dilemma which color to go with.
> 
> Thanks!
> B


rouge Vif


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## QuelleFromage

ArielS said:


> Thanks for your reply. Let me know if these are any good please.


My passport cover is bleu saphir Epsom and looks a bit darker than this, with less green, but close


----------



## ArielS

QuelleFromage said:


> My passport cover is bleu saphir Epsom and looks a bit darker than this, with less green, but close


Thanks for input. Does blue sapphire have more purple tone to it than this?


----------



## c18027

MlleBougainvillier said:


> Any idea what kind of green this Kelly is? It's just a picture of a magazine shot that *Flowerlily *posted in the Hermes in print thread but it is sooo dreamy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5014224


This looks like Vert vertigo.


----------



## MlleBougainvillier

c18027 said:


> This looks like Vert vertigo.


Thank you. I wasn’t sure if that is vert vertigo or vert anglais.


----------



## batikhaus

QuelleFromage said:


> rouge Vif


thanks!


----------



## KRZ

SpicyTuna13 said:


> First guess: Braise
> Second guess:  Sanguine



thank you!


----------



## duggi84

I just found a relatively rare bracelet with the Dwich leather and am not 100% sure on the color...I think it might be Raisin, but to be honest I'm not familiar enough.  It's like a deep purple-burgundy.  Any thoughts?


----------



## ialberto22

Hey! Can someone please help me ID this bracelet? Name?? or maybe leather? Thanks!!


----------



## garçon_H

Etriviere Double Tour
leather looks like box or chamonix


----------



## QuelleFromage

duggi84 said:


> I just found a relatively rare bracelet with the Dwich leather and am not 100% sure on the color...I think it might be Raisin, but to be honest I'm not familiar enough.  It's like a deep purple-burgundy.  Any thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 5023798


The stitching makes me think it’s Raisin.


----------



## lxp727

Help please with an embarrassing question - for the life of me I can’t remember or figure out which grey this is and it looks different in lighting, thoughts?


----------



## Digitiminimi

Can anyone identify this bag?


----------



## duggi84

Digitiminimi said:


> Can anyone identify this bag?



“Tsako”


----------



## Maria_Alvarez

Please also help identify this bag


----------



## Digitiminimi

duggi84 said:


> “Tsako”
> 
> View attachment 5030819


Thank you. How you found this is amazing.


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## c18027

Maria_Alvarez said:


> Please also help identify this bag


This is not an Hermès bag. If you tap on the photo in Instagram, you will see that the bag is tagged as Balenciaga.


----------



## vcc1

Can you please help with that one? I got it from my mother.


----------



## vcc1

vcc1 said:


> Can you please help with that one? I got it from my mother.


And is it normal to have those peelings?.


----------



## redhandbag3

lxp727 said:


> Help please with an embarrassing question - for the life of me I can’t remember or figure out which grey this is and it looks different in lighting, thoughts?


Looks like Gris Mouette to me.


----------



## redhandbag3

Can someone help me with the color of this bag please? Thanks.


----------



## Meta

redhandbag3 said:


> Can someone help me with the color of this bag please? Thanks.


Pain d'Epice, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Minibaglover1998

Can’t figure out what shade of pink her b25 is. Pretty sure it’s the same bag in both pics but they look so different. It’s driving me nuts. Can someone help me id it?


----------



## ytro_na_more

Can someone help me identify this vintage leather, please? Circle U. TIA


----------



## KBKB

very informative, thanks


----------



## BowieFan1971

Hi! A friend saw this Hermès bag and fell in love. Any idea what style it is?


----------



## Rouge H

[QUOTE="BowieFan
Hi! A friend saw this Hermès bag and fell in love. Any idea what style it is?
View attachment 5058478

[/QUOTE]
It’s called a Kelly SO


----------



## BowieFan1971

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## aluvey

Hi can anybody help identify the colour and leather for both my vintage H bags. First is the Vespa in PM. Is it natural toile with blanc epsom leather? Is the re a bame for this toile colour? And for the Marwari PM, is it in Ciel with natural barenia leather? Or is it vache hunter? Thank you so much ☺


----------



## Red Barchetta

Hello everyone!  This is listed as Barenia Fauve- Square Q- but I am not sure.  I have never seen Barenia IRL.  Anyone else have any opinions?


----------



## Tonimichelle

Red Barchetta said:


> Hello everyone!  This is listed as Barenia Fauve- Square Q- but I am not sure.  I have never seen Barenia IRL.  Anyone else have any opinions?
> 
> 
> View attachment 5071203


I am absolutely no expert, so take this with a grain of salt, but if this is barenia from 2013 I would have thought it would have a lot more patina. This looks very light and even coloured to me.


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## Red Barchetta

Tonimichelle said:


> I am absolutely no expert, so take this with a grain of salt, but if this is barenia from 2013 I would have thought it would have a lot more patina. This looks very light and even coloured to me.


I was thinking the same thing and I was wondering why I did not see more scratches on this bag.


----------



## marzipanchen

I feel the same way, just as mentioned by @Tonimichelle and @Red Barchetta - by now a Barenia patina would look darker and more of a reddish brown.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Red Barchetta said:


> I was thinking the same thing and I was wondering why I did not see more scratches on this bag.


It’s a White bus isn’t it? Maybe someone just never used it?


----------



## Red Barchetta

Tonimichelle said:


> It’s a White bus isn’t it? Maybe someone just never used it?


It is a White Bus.  I am wondering if it might be Vache Hunter or Natural??


----------



## Tonimichelle

Red Barchetta said:


> It is a White Bus.  I am wondering if it might be Vache Hunter or Natural??


Or Chamonix maybe? Sorry I really am no expert! A picture of a stamp may help (barenia should be a blind stamp, no colour I think) but I’m sure someone who knows more will come along soon.


----------



## nymeria

or perhaps Chamonix- with no use or visible patina, but NOT barenia
may we see the stamp please?


----------



## Red Barchetta

Here is what I have. . .  I don't have the date stamp.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Red Barchetta said:


> Here is the stamp. . .
> 
> View attachment 5071340


Not Barenia then, I think Chamonix has a brown stamp, but I’m not sure!


----------



## nymeria

If I’m not mistaken, chamonix (in natural) usually will be blind stamped, but there are definitely those with a brown stamp. You can also check the resin color.
True experts please weigh in!!!


----------



## Red Barchetta

nymeria said:


> If I’m not mistaken, chamonix (in natural) usually will be blind stamped, but there are definitely those with a brown stamp. You can also check the resin color.
> True experts please weigh in!!!


I am getting some outside help with this.  I will let you all know!


----------



## Red Barchetta

So the verdict is either Chamonix or Vache Natural.  The stamp is not clear enough from the photo to tell if it is blind stamped.  I really needed a more water friendly bag so I am not sure what I want to do now.  Thank you to @nymeria, @marzipanchen, and @Tonimichelle for your help today.  Love this community!


----------



## bb721

This Kelly is amazing! I think its grey porosus croc? TIA


----------



## QuelleFromage

willworkforbirkins said:


> This Kelly is amazing! I think its grey porosus croc? TIA
> View attachment 5073740


Lately most mini Kellys are gator, but it could be croc. I have to say I'm not 100% on this bag.


----------



## MelissaPurse

Hi, I need some help identifying this beautiful brown color. I’m a newbie to the brand. I purchased this Hermès Polochon 38 off the realreal, made in 2010 and leather disclosed as Evergrain. Thanks in advance


----------



## Tonimichelle

MelissaPurse said:


> Hi, I need some help identifying this beautiful brown color. I’m a newbie to the brand. I purchased this Hermès Polochon 38 off the realreal, made in 2010 and leather disclosed as Evergrain. Thanks in advance
> View attachment 5080701
> 
> View attachment 5080702
> 
> View attachment 5080703


It looks like it could be Prune to me. But I’ve no idea which year Prune was available or if it came in this model. Hopefully an expert will come along soon!


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## QuelleFromage

Tonimichelle said:


> It looks like it could be Prune to me. But I’ve no idea which year Prune was available or if it came in this model. Hopefully an expert will come along soon!


I agree, looks like Prune, or possibly Havanne, although I don't think Havanne was around much then.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

MelissaPurse said:


> Hi, I need some help identifying this beautiful brown color. I’m a newbie to the brand. I purchased this Hermès Polochon 38 off the realreal, made in 2010 and leather disclosed as Evergrain. Thanks in advance
> View attachment 5080701
> 
> View attachment 5080702
> 
> View attachment 5080703


I think it could be Havanne , or does anyone think it could be Rouge H ?
Either way its a gorgeous colour!


----------



## MelissaPurse

Tonimichelle said:


> It looks like it could be Prune to me. But I’ve no idea which year Prune was available or if it came in this model. Hopefully an expert will come along soon!





QuelleFromage said:


> I agree, looks like Prune, or possibly Havanne, although I don't think Havanne was around much then.





maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I think it could be Havanne , or does anyone think it could be Rouge H ?
> Either way its a gorgeous colour!



Thanks guys! I compared it to some bags off fashionphile both Havane & Prune...and it definitely looks more like Prune with the reddish/purple undertone. Havane was pulling more reddish/brick orange undertone.


----------



## QuelleFromage

MelissaPurse said:


> Thanks guys! I compared it to some bags off fashionphile both Havane & Prune...and it definitely looks more like Prune with the reddish/purple undertone. Havane was pulling more reddish/brick orange undertone.


Agreed, although I just think Havane is darker, not redder; here are my Prune Toolbox in Swift and (used to be mine) Havane Kelly in Evergrain.


----------



## MelissaPurse

QuelleFromage said:


> Agreed, although I just think Havane is darker, not redder; here are my Prune Toolbox in Swift and (used to be mine) Havane Kelly in Evergrain.
> 
> View attachment 5081503
> View attachment 5081504


Ahhh...thank you so much, yeah your Evergrain Havane is darker in comparison to fashionphile pic, could be lighting as well or different dye lots? Anyhoo, thank you soooo much 




My Polochon looks closer to this Prune Evercolor Toolbox like your swift one. So excited!


----------



## QuelleFromage

MelissaPurse said:


> Ahhh...thank you so much, yeah your Evergrain Havane is darker in comparison to fashionphile pic, could be lighting as well or different dye lots? Anyhoo, thank you soooo much
> 
> View attachment 5081573
> 
> 
> My Polochon looks closer to this Prune Evercolor Toolbox like your swift one. So excited!
> 
> View attachment 5081574


It's Fashionphile - they are wrong a lot of the time, too. I notice they have an identical Kelly to mine though!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Off topic but I'm loving Prune


----------



## QuelleFromage

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Off topic but I'm loving Prune


So underrated! Sorry for the added OT


----------



## BowieFan1971

1956 Kelly...Rouge H? Or was there another red available then? I haven’t found much about H bags this age.


----------



## QuelleFromage

BowieFan1971 said:


> 1956 Kelly...Rouge H? Or was there another red available then? I haven’t found much about H bags this age.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5082201


It sure looks like Rouge H but for this time period it's a paging @bababebi moment, as some colors had quite different names (I have a 1952 Kelly that is "Gold" but looks like today's Noisette).


----------



## gettinpurseonal

This Kelly was sold to me as a 32 Togo. It is actually a 35. The leather is so soft, I have never felt or seen anything close to it. I wonder if the seller got the type of leather incorrect. I was thinking Clemence, but now I am thinking Fjord. It has a larger matte grain, feels smooth vs rough, has some veins, is supple and flexible, and is light weight. I have been disappointed in my search for another Togo bag, because none so far have had this delicious texture:


----------



## acrowcounted

Looks like Togo to me. Different batches of leather can have differing hand feel just like a person’s skin is unique despite being the same family or ethnicity etc. 
ETA I also don’t think Etain was ever made in Fjord, but could have missed it.


----------



## gettinpurseonal

acrowcounted said:


> Looks like Togo to me. Different batches of leather can have differing hand feel just like a person’s skin is unique despite being the same family or ethnicity etc.
> ETA I also don’t think Etain was ever made in Fjord, but could have missed it.


Thank you very much for confirming. Your response is greatly appreciated!


----------



## ali74

I've been stalking this guy for a while and it's listed as Clemence leather, but, to me, it looks like it might be togo? I'm certainly not an H leather expert, but I've done my share of research. Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## 336

It looks like Clemence, there's a bit of softness compared to togo


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## CrackBerryCream

gettinpurseonal said:


> This Kelly was sold to me as a 32 Togo. It is actually a 35. The leather is so soft, I have never felt or seen anything close to it. I wonder if the seller got the type of leather incorrect. I was thinking Clemence, but now I am thinking Fjord. It has a larger matte grain, feels smooth vs rough, has some veins, is supple and flexible, and is light weight. I have been disappointed in my search for another Togo bag, because none so far have had this delicious texture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5088485
> 
> View attachment 5088486
> View attachment 5088487
> View attachment 5088488



I agree with Togo. Pretty sure it's not Fjord. The grains looks different on Fjord.


----------



## ali74

Thank you!


----------



## duna

https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/hermes-butler-plume-32-8rzo7
		


Does anyone know if this leather is Vache Naturelle or Chamonix? Thanks in advance


----------



## aurevoirkids

hi there, can someone help me id this color? It looks like purple in natural strong but I think it has pink undertones as well. It's in chèvre taken with flash! Many thanks


----------



## QuelleFromage

aurevoirkids said:


> hi there, can someone help me id this color? It looks like purple in natural strong but I think it has pink undertones as well. It's in chèvre taken with flash! Many thanks
> 
> View attachment 5101530


Which year? It actually looks like Tosca to me, but flash changes everything.If it's current, Anemone.


----------



## aurevoirkids

QuelleFromage said:


> Which year? It actually looks like Tosca to me, but flash changes everything.If it's current, Anemone.


Here’s a photo taken in natural light. It’s 2018 I believe. Now that you mentioned tosca it might be but I’m not sure if tosca was offered in chèvre that year. .... I was thinking either RP or anemone (but it doesn’t look as purple)


----------



## nicole0612

aurevoirkids said:


> Here’s a photo taken in natural light. It’s 2018 I believe. Now that you mentioned tosca it might be but I’m not sure if tosca was offered in chèvre that year. .... I was thinking either RP or anemone (but it doesn’t look as purple)


Was Tosca offered as a SO that year? It appears to have contrast stitching and piping and it is chevre, so wouldn’t it likely be a SO?


----------



## aurevoirkids

nicole0612 said:


> Was Tosca offered as a SO that year? It appears to have contrast stitching and piping and it is chevre, so wouldn’t it likely be a SO?


Yes it is an uncollected SO due to covid situation. My SA isn’t sure herself what color this is as well and it wasn’t stated on the box.


----------



## nicole0612

aurevoirkids said:


> Yes it is an uncollected SO due to covid situation. My SA isn’t sure herself what color this is as well and it wasn’t stated on the box.


I bet @QuelleFromage may know which colors were available for SO in chevre that year, or maybe you can search back through the SO thread for the chart of combos available then.


----------



## momoc

aurevoirkids said:


> Yes it is an uncollected SO due to covid situation. My SA isn’t sure herself what color this is as well and it wasn’t stated on the box.



Rose Pourpre is the only possible option then  that was the only chevre pink/purple color available for SO in 2018.


----------



## QuelleFromage

aurevoirkids said:


> Yes it is an uncollected SO due to covid situation. My SA isn’t sure herself what color this is as well and it wasn’t stated on the box.





aurevoirkids said:


> Here’s a photo taken in natural light. It’s 2018 I believe. Now that you mentioned tosca it might be but I’m not sure if tosca was offered in chèvre that year. .... I was thinking either RP or anemone (but it doesn’t look as purple)


This looks like Rose Pourpre and that fits the year if it's an A La Carte. Beautiful!


----------



## aurevoirkids

momoc said:


> Rose Pourpre is the only possible option then  that was the only chevre pink/purple color available for SO in 2018.





QuelleFromage said:


> This looks like Rose Pourpre and that fits the year if it's an A La Carte. Beautiful!



Oh I see! Thank you


----------



## Oribbon

Sorry the photo is very blur but would any Hermes lovers here could tell what bag this is?


----------



## jessiemel

Hello all, just got my Picotin 22 in Rouge Sellier / Framboise but it doesn’t have a stamp unlike an older Picotin that I owned. Is this expected?


----------



## samouu

Hi there, 

I just got these super cute vintage Hermès but I'm not sure which design they are? Can please anyone help me identify the model name? 

Thanks for whoever can help!


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## pinkispunk

Hi all - this is on TRR swift leather Bolide 27.  Can anyone help me identify the color please?  I’m hoping it is etain.  TRR refers to it as “brown”.


----------



## QuelleFromage

pinkispunk said:


> Hi all - this is on TRR swift leather Bolide 27.  Can anyone help me identify the color please?  I’m hoping it is etain.  TRR refers to it as “brown”.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5108531
> View attachment 5108531


TRR is pretty bad with Hermès. Can you send the link? This could be Étain but it's so green in these photos....looks more like Vert de Gris. Personally I don't know if VdG was available in Swift that year, but someone will know.


----------



## pinkispunk

QuelleFromage said:


> TRR is pretty bad with Hermès. Can you send the link? This could be Étain but it's so green in these photos....looks more like Vert de Gris. Personally I don't know if VdG was available in Swift that year, but someone will know.





QuelleFromage said:


> TRR is pretty bad with Hermès. Can you send the link? This could be Étain but it's so green in these photos....looks more like Vert de Gris. Personally I don't know if VdG was available in Swift that year, but someone will know.





			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/shoulder-bags/hermes-2019-swift-bolide-27-91n3g
		


thank you so much!  I really appreciate the help.   I’m trying to match a pair of boots in swift etain and this looks so very different.


----------



## pinkispunk

pinkispunk said:


> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/shoulder-bags/hermes-2019-swift-bolide-27-91n3g
> 
> 
> 
> thank you so much!  I really appreciate the help.   I’m trying to match a pair of boots in swift etain and this looks so very different.


Apologies for the duplicates!


----------



## QuelleFromage

pinkispunk said:


> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/shoulder-bags/hermes-2019-swift-bolide-27-91n3g
> 
> 
> 
> thank you so much!  I really appreciate the help.   I’m trying to match a pair of boots in swift etain and this looks so very different.


Oh 2019...from the screenshot I thought it was 2010. I can't come up with a color this could be in 2019 except Etain...anyone?

Etain varies a LOT by dye lot, so it may be hard to closely match your boots via a bag you can't see in person. A simple example is that one dye lot of Etain would be clearly seen as grey and one as brown.  I suggest calling and asking for an exception on the no return policy before you buy, if you decide to try it.


----------



## pinkispunk

QuelleFromage said:


> Oh 2019...from the screenshot I thought it was 2010. I can't come up with a color this could be in 2019 except Etain...anyone?
> 
> Etain varies a LOT by dye lot, so it may be hard to closely match your boots via a bag you can't see in person. A simple example is that one dye lot of Etain would be clearly seen as grey and one as brown.  I suggest calling and asking for an exception on the no return policy before you buy, if you decide to try it.


Thank you so much - that is so helpful!! I never thought to ask for an exception.  Thank you again!


----------



## natalia0128

what color code/name for this gray???
I saw a bunch of IG photos the stitches of Kelly of white. 
The pictures above has same stitches color as the bag. Does it have special order for this one?
Thanks


----------



## acrowcounted

natalia0128 said:


> what color code/name for this gray???
> I saw a bunch of IG photos the stitches of Kelly of white.
> The pictures above has same stitches color as the bag. Does it have special order for this one?
> Thanks


This looks like a normal Vert Amande Epsom Sellier Kelly. I  don’t see any white stitches but perhaps I am misunderstanding your question.


----------



## natalia0128

acrowcounted said:


> This looks like a normal Vert Amande Epsom Sellier Kelly. I  don’t see any white stitches but perhaps I am misunderstanding your question.


 I mean I saw allt contrast stitching more than same stitches with leathers.  Same stitches with leathers bag, is that special order bag in order?


----------



## QuelleFromage

natalia0128 said:


> I mean I saw allt contrast stitching more than same stitches with leathers.  Same stitches with leathers bag, is that special order bag in order?


The majority of Kellys have stitching the same color as the leather. Contrast stitching is standard with a few colors, like Gold and Etoupe. So no, you're not seeing special orders if the stitches match, in most cases.


----------



## Lifeisgreat

I am eying this bag on eBay for the color and size, and it appears to have a separate cross body strap.  Does anyone know the style name?  The listing says Dauphin but I can't find anything online by that name.


----------



## textilegirl

I think it might be the Sorbonne.


----------



## Lifeisgreat

textilegirl said:


> I think it might be the Sorbonne.



Thank you!  That is it!  Can't quite figure out the extra strap but it may be evident when I see the bag.


----------



## Rouge H

Lifeisgreat said:


> Thank you!  That is it!  Can't quite figure out the extra strap but it may be evident when I see the bag.



it is indeed called a Sorbonne and those extra two straps are a different length so you can change from handheld to shoulder.


----------



## nostalgists

I saw these H shoes in a Vanity Fair shoot from June 30 (https://www.vanityfair.com/hollywood/2021/06/xoxo-tavi) and thought they were amazing! Does anyone know the style name of this shoe and if they are current season or old? I hope it’s okay to post this question! Please remove the thread if not but I thought if anyone might know it could be the PF community


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## Meta

nostalgists said:


> I saw these H shoes in a Vanity Fair shoot from June 30 (https://www.vanityfair.com/hollywood/2021/06/xoxo-tavi) and thought they were amazing! Does anyone know the style name of this shoe and if they are current season or old? I hope it’s okay to post this question! Please remove the thread if not but I thought if anyone might know it could be the PF community
> 
> View attachment 5129174


I can't tell based on the pic which pair it is but it's most certainly current. Here are a few pairs: Don, Duke, Tarmac. (They're labeled as mocassins on the H.com website). HTH.


----------



## mnlsfashion

Hi all,
I recently came across this beautiful Birkin in size 40 when I was scrolling through Instagram:













I would like to kindly ask if anybody could explain and send me what are the details of this model (e.g. type of leather, color, lock, finish, etc.)

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## SpicyTuna13

My GUESS:

Togo
Gold

Lock? Finish? Not sure what you are particularly asking here.

Highly recommend a paid authentication service.


----------



## QuelleFromage

I'd suggest this thread but would concur that if authentic it looks like Gold Togo.  I would assess the Insta account and get more photos if interested in authenticating via a professional service.


----------



## cph706

Hello, a friend was going through an older relative's bags and found this one. Does anyone have any information? TIA!


----------



## momoc

cph706 said:


> Hello, a friend was going through an older relative's bags and found this one. Does anyone have any information? TIA!
> 
> View attachment 5137793


That looks like the Plume bag


----------



## cph706

Perfect, TYSM!


----------



## jaskg144

Hi everyone    my mum purchased this beautiful Birkin from VC and the colour was not known by the seller. The stamp is square M (2009, I believe). Does anyone know the colour/leather?

TIA!


----------



## acrowcounted

jasmynh1 said:


> Hi everyone    my mum purchased this beautiful Birkin from VC and the colour was not known by the seller. The stamp is square M (2009, I believe). Does anyone know the colour/leather?
> 
> TIA!
> 
> View attachment 5141075
> View attachment 5141076


I immediately thought it was “Sauge” but I’m not sure when that color premiered.


----------



## jaskg144

acrowcounted said:


> I immediately thought it was “Sauge” but I’m not sure when that color premiered.



thank you! Looking online, it looks very similar.


----------



## Hihihigh

Hi all - I recently bought this bag pre-loved and it was advertised as graphite.  However, I think it looks more like etain irl.  Could I have your opinion on the colour? Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## acrowcounted

Hihihigh said:


> Hi all - I recently bought this bag pre-loved and it was advertised as graphite.  However, I think it looks more like etain irl.  Could I have your opinion on the colour? Thanks so much in advance!


Heritage Auctions claims it is Etain with vert olive buckle


----------



## Hihihigh

acrowcounted said:


> Heritage Auctions claims it is Etain with vert olive buckle



Thank you so much for the information!


----------



## pineapples

What is the color of this Lindy 30? Its stamp square P. The color becomes a bit lighter in different lighting. Thank you!!


----------



## getbetterwithH

Hi everyone. I hope some of you most knowledgeable ladies know the leather and color of this bag? I’m still new to the red H colors, but I love the vibrancy
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
. Thank you


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## monipod

My Massai via Yahoo Japan Auction. I'm satisfied that the colour is Gris Tourterelle as described but would love confirmation that it's Taurillon Clemence please? I know a lot of Massai were made with Togo but I think the graining is big enough to be Clemence? It's just not overly slouchy. Thank you!


----------



## monipod

jasmynh1 said:


> Hi everyone    my mum purchased this beautiful Birkin from VC and the colour was not known by the seller. The stamp is square M (2009, I believe). Does anyone know the colour/leather?
> 
> TIA!
> 
> View attachment 5141075
> View attachment 5141076



The top shot makes me think Gris Tourterelle as I see my Massai in real life, but the second shot is similar to my shot here on my post, so a bit deceptive.


----------



## QuelleFromage

monipod said:


> My Massai via Yahoo Japan Auction. I'm satisfied that the colour is Gris Tourterelle as described but would love confirmation that it's Taurillon Clemence please? I know a lot of Massai were made with Togo but I think the graining is big enough to be Clemence? It's just not overly slouchy. Thank you!


That looks like Clemence to me. Love a Massai!


----------



## molmol4317

Hi All - I saw a sold listing on TRR , and they listed an item as "grey swift leather."  Does anyone know what color this might be?  Wonder if maybe Etoupe, Gris Tourterelle, or I might not even be close...?  Many thanks!


----------



## monipod

QuelleFromage said:


> That looks like Clemence to me. Love a Massai!


Thanks so much! It's a very under-the-radar H, the Massai. Very happy with it!


----------



## Luccibag

I bought this lovely Kelly in brand new condition. Stamp D square. I can’t tell what color or leather. I don’t think it’s Togo…. Does Ardennes have veining?  Here’s some photos …. I’m th jing etrusque Ardennes


----------



## acrowcounted

Looks like Brique Fjord, perhaps?


----------



## Luccibag

Thanks


----------



## nicole0612

acrowcounted said:


> Looks like Brique Fjord, perhaps?


I think Fjord also.


----------



## Meta

molmol4317 said:


> Hi All - I saw a sold listing on TRR , and they listed an item as "grey swift leather."  Does anyone know what color this might be?  Wonder if maybe Etoupe, Gris Tourterelle, or I might not even be close...?  Many thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5149501


Etoupe has white/naturel stitching. I'm not sure about Gris Tourterelle but Gris Asphalte is a possibility. It depends on the date stamp.


----------



## molmol4317

Meta said:


> Etoupe has white/naturel stitching. I'm not sure about Gris Tourterelle but Gris Asphalte is a possibility. It depends on the date stamp.


Thank you!


----------



## MrSchmidtsWife

Hi all. I purchased this kelly wallet years ago from AFF. Stamped with “O” in a square. I’ve used it a few times but find with the leather it gets quite scratched up easily. Could someone help me out with what leather it is and the colours?


----------



## tannfran

MrSchmidtsWife said:


> Hi all. I purchased this kelly wallet years ago from AFF. Stamped with “O” in a square. I’ve used it a few times but find with the leather it gets quite scratched up easily. Could someone help me out with what leather it is and the colours?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5153692
> View attachment 5153694
> View attachment 5153695
> View attachment 5153697
> View attachment 5153698


Tadelakt


----------



## tannfran

Color is rubis


----------



## MrSchmidtsWife

tannfran said:


> Color is rubis


Thank you Tannfran!


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## QuelleFromage

MrSchmidtsWife said:


> Hi all. I purchased this kelly wallet years ago from AFF. Stamped with “O” in a square. I’ve used it a few times but find with the leather it gets quite scratched up easily. Could someone help me out with what leather it is and the colours?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5153692
> View attachment 5153694
> View attachment 5153695
> View attachment 5153697
> View attachment 5153698


Tadelakt in Rubis with Rose Tyrien interior and stitching - So Flash aka Éclat limited edition collection - same leather and color combination was available in a Kelly. Are the sangles also Rose T on the reverse side?

Tadelakt is pretty delicate but it takes colors beautifully. Great find!


----------



## luxurylife88

monipod said:


> Thanks so much! It's a very under-the-radar H, the Massai. Very happy with it!


I love my orange massai (original style PM) too.


----------



## songan

What's the exact color? Looks way too pastel to be Hermes Orange or Feu or Poppy.


----------



## Foxy trini

songan said:


> What's the exact color? Looks way too pastel to be Hermes Orange or Feu or Poppy.


I think abricot.


----------



## getbetterwithH

getbetterwithH said:


> Hi everyone. I hope some of you most knowledgeable ladies know the leather and color of this bag? I’m still new to the red H colors, but I love the vibrancy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5146450
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Thank you


I have a few better photos now. Could this be Rouge Vif in Chèvre? Thank you so much!!


----------



## QuelleFromage

getbetterwithH said:


> I have a few better photos now. Could this be Rouge Vif in Chèvre? Thank you so much!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5159883
> View attachment 5159884


That's chèvre, but it's the bag interior which doesn't help much. Which model is this? It looks like a Whitebus but that can't be right.


----------



## getbetterwithH

Hello. Yes, it‘s a Whitebus. It‘s a G in a square (2003). The picture is still a bit blurry, but they are not my own. Thank you, judging from my Kelly wallet, which is Chèvre, I thought this must be too. The red is so lively and bright, I love it.


----------



## QuelleFromage

getbetterwithH said:


> Hello. Yes, it‘s a Whitebus. It‘s a G in a square (2003). The picture is still a bit blurry, but they are not my own. Thank you, judging from my Kelly wallet, which is Chèvre, I thought this must be too. The red is so lively and bright, I love it.


Cool, the Whitebus did come in chèvre. I misread your date stamp and thought it was a later year. I am no good with H reds but could def be Vif  The Whitebus is a great bag.


----------



## getbetterwithH

QuelleFromage said:


> Cool, the Whitebus did come in chèvre. I misread your date stamp and thought it was a later year. I am no good with H reds but could def be Vif  The Whitebus is a great bag.


Hi again. Thanks again for your advise. I‘m not good with the reds either 
It‘s my first Whitebus, but as I‘ve found out, I prefer structured bags, so this will definitely make me happy. So happy that it came in a pop color. Last year I had a chance to buy a violet Whitebus PM. The color was great, but it was in Epsom, and my years with H has taught me one thing so far, I strongly dislike Epsom. Which is sad because two of my own favorite bags are Epsom. We live and learn I guess.


----------



## girlhasbags

getbetterwithH said:


> Hi again. Thanks again for your advise. I‘m not good with the reds either
> It‘s my first Whitebus, but as I‘ve found out, I prefer structured bags, so this will definitely make me happy. So happy that it came in a pop color. Last year I had a chance to buy a violet Whitebus PM. The color was great, but it was in Epsom, and my years with H has taught me one thing so far, I strongly dislike Epsom. Which is sad because two of my own favorite bags are Epsom. We live and learn I guess.


I’d love to see more picture. I just purchased my first whitebus this afternoon. I’m so excited. Mine is in Chamonix. What do you think of it?


----------



## girlhasbags

Red Barchetta said:


> So the verdict is either Chamonix or Vache Natural.  The stamp is not clear enough from the photo to tell if it is blind stamped.  I really needed a more water friendly bag so I am not sure what I want to do now.  Thank you to @nymeria, @marzipanchen, and @Tonimichelle for your help today.  Love this community!


Did you find that on FASHIONPHILE? Did you keep it if so how did you like the whitebus?


----------



## Red Barchetta

girlhasbags said:


> Did you find that on FASHIONPHILE? Did you keep it if so how did you like the whitebus?


I DMed you all the details.  Just saw that you bought a Chamonix Whitebus.  I think you will love it!!!  Congratulations.


----------



## girlhasbags

Red Barchetta said:


> I DMed you all the details.  Just saw that you bought a Chamonix Whitebus.  I think you will love it!!!  Congratulations.


Thank you. I just replied


----------



## eve27

can anybody help to identify the color? want to find green picotin however the only colors that I found that exists are cactus, criqet and vert jade. then I found this but without description of color.


----------



## allanrvj

eve27 said:


> can anybody help to identify the color? want to find green picotin however the only colors that I found that exists are cactus, criqet and vert jade. then I found this but without description of color.


it's Vert Cypress, used to be available from the website:


			https://www.hermes.com/sg/en/product/picotin-lock-18-bag-H056289CK6O/


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## eve27

that's what I thought but never saw in real life and thought that in real life its darker. thanks a lot!


----------



## fabbie

Hello everyone! I just purchased my first ever Hermes bag and I’m so excited but also ashamed that I didn’t ask the SA the exact name/style of the bag ‍♀️ If anyone knows, I know there are experts on this thread, your help would be appreciated, thanks!!! I know that it’s a Constance 18 in Noir Veau Monsieur but not sure what the buckle/clasp is called. Is it a new edition style because I haven’t seen it anywhere or on anyone yet?


----------



## shopaholicious

fabbie said:


> Hello everyone! I just purchased my first ever Hermes bag and I’m so excited but also ashamed that I didn’t ask the SA the exact name/style of the bag ‍♀️ If anyone knows, I know there are experts on this thread, your help would be appreciated, thanks!!! I know that it’s a Constance 18 in Noir Veau Monsieur but not sure what the buckle/clasp is called. Is it a new edition style because I haven’t seen it anywhere or on anyone yet?


Here is another member who purchased the same bag.  It is indeed very special! 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/share-your-2021-bag-offers.1038342/post-34692625


----------



## Sus

Does anyone know the color of this "brown" box calf bag?









						HERMES BIRKIN 35 Hand Bag 11◯Z Purse Brown Box Calf Vintage France Auth 90103  | eBay
					

SKU Number : 90103 (20). Material : Box Calf. Inside: Zipper Pocket 1, Pocket 1. Pocket : Outside: -. Number : Circle : Z ;Production in 1996. Made in : France. Color : Brown. A : Good condition with minor sigh of use.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## monipod

Would love some help on identifying this red please! It's a 2015 P18 if that helps?


----------



## Tonimichelle

Sus said:


> Does anyone know the color of this "brown" box calf bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERMES BIRKIN 35 Hand Bag 11◯Z Purse Brown Box Calf Vintage France Auth 90103  | eBay
> 
> 
> SKU Number : 90103 (20). Material : Box Calf. Inside: Zipper Pocket 1, Pocket 1. Pocket : Outside: -. Number : Circle : Z ;Production in 1996. Made in : France. Color : Brown. A : Good condition with minor sigh of use.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


I think it‘s possibly Brique? There’s a near identical one, same year on Xupes at the moment


----------



## Sus

Thank you Tonimichelle. I though it might be but was thrown by the "brown" terminology.


----------



## Sylvain

Dear fellow TPFlers,

please help me identify this color, which has been a HG for a while. Both pictures are from the same person, so I assume,it is the same bag. I once presented pics in my Boutique and the SA thought it could be Bleu Glacier but was not too sure. And the more I stare at the pics, the more I think it could be Bleu Lin. Or Bleu Pale? With pale blues being available this season, I want to make sure not to miss out on the right color. TIA


----------



## QuelleFromage

It looks like Bleu Glacier to me, but I am no expert. Recommend the ID thread....


----------



## Sylvain

QuelleFromage said:


> It looks like Bleu Glacier to me, but I am no expert. Recommend the ID thread....


Thanks Quelle, I thought I remembered an Id Thread but only found the scarf ID one. Would you happen to know it’s exact name or location?


----------



## weffendy

Hi ladies, I would like your help to please identify the color of the b25. Is it Gris T in ghw? Both pictures are from the same owner but taken in different lighting.

thank you very much!


----------



## Tpurroc

Hi did Hermes ever make a clic H bracelet with a glitter shimmery enamel?


----------



## karlienmachien

Hi! I just bought my first Hermes! I bought a lizard Kelly bag  so I actually do know the leather, but I don’t know if this colour has a name. The seller described it as ‘golden’ but not sure if it’s really called that. Moslty I’m looking for tips on how to care for the lizard leather! (I wanted to start a new thread for this but I can’t seem to ). Some tips, products I should use, anyone?!


----------



## acrowcounted

karlienmachien said:


> Hi! I just bought my first Hermes! I bought a lizard Kelly bag  so I actually do know the leather, but I don’t know if this colour has a name. The seller described it as ‘golden’ but not sure if it’s really called that. Moslty I’m looking for tips on how to care for the lizard leather! (I wanted to start a new thread for this but I can’t seem to ). Some tips, products I should use, anyone?!


Have you had it authenticated? Bababebi is highly recommended and can often give the exact color name as well if asked during the transaction.


----------



## karlienmachien

acrowcounted said:


> Have you had it authenticated? Bababebi is highly recommended and can often give the exact color name as well if asked during the transaction.



I haven’t! Should I? I bought it on Vestiaire Collective, which I know are not great at authenticity checks, but it also included the Hermes Spa invoice so I feel quite confident that it’s authentic. Should I doublecheck? I mostly came here for care tips on the lizard leather but open to suggestions


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## acrowcounted

karlienmachien said:


> I haven’t! Should I? I bought it on Vestiaire Collective, which I know are not great at authenticity checks, but it also included the Hermes Spa invoice so I feel quite confident that it’s authentic. Should I doublecheck? I mostly came here for care tips on the lizard leather but open to suggestions


If you feel good about it’s authenticity then that’s good. I always like a second opinion, especially on vintage and rare pieces though. I was just suggesting it because if you needed an authentication service, bababebi can also likely tell you the exact color at the same time; two birds with one stone.


----------



## DoggieBags

Not sure if this is the right place to post this but I’m trying to figure out if I’ve got the date of production right on this one. I think based on this stamp that it’s from 2016? Thanks for any info.


----------



## allanrvj

DoggieBags said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to post this but I’m trying to figure out if I’ve got the date of production right on this one. I think based on this stamp that it’s from 2016? Thanks for any info.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5190718


correct. 2016. my friend just told me this morning about the location of the date stamp in Plumes. 
older Plumes have date stamps on the tabs located at the zipper ends, so if it's also an X, it will be 1968.


----------



## DoggieBags

allanrvj said:


> correct. 2016. my friend just told me this morning about the location of the date stamp in Plumes.
> older Plumes have date stamps on the tabs located at the zipper ends, so if it's also an X, it will be 1968.


Thanks!


----------



## Sus

HERMES Birkin 35 Handbag Box calf leather Purple Ultra Violet Used Women unisex  | eBay
					

MaterialBox calf leather × leather. ColorUltraviolet Purple × Ultra Violet. Pocket>Turn lock. StampF in Square (2002 Year). New, Not used. A slightly used. There are a few scratches, stains and looks a little used.



					www.ebay.com
				




Did Hermes do Ultra Violet in box calf in 2002 or is this a misnamed colour?


----------



## bababebi

Sus said:


> HERMES Birkin 35 Handbag Box calf leather Purple Ultra Violet Used Women unisex  | eBay
> 
> 
> MaterialBox calf leather × leather. ColorUltraviolet Purple × Ultra Violet. Pocket>Turn lock. StampF in Square (2002 Year). New, Not used. A slightly used. There are a few scratches, stains and looks a little used.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did Hermes do Ultra Violet in box calf in 2002 or is this a misnamed colour?


It is actually Raisin.


----------



## elliesaurus

I posted in another thread before I found this one but I'm hoping someone can help me ID this color. My husband bought me this Evelyne TPM but the receipt doesn't list the color and he doesn't remember what it was. Photo is heavily edited to reflect what it looks like in real life.


----------



## acrowcounted

elliesaurus said:


> I posted in another thread before I found this one but I'm hoping someone can help me ID this color. My husband bought me this Evelyne TPM but the receipt doesn't list the color and he doesn't remember what it was. Photo is heavily edited to reflect what it looks like in real life.


The receipt should have a product number (H….) which will give the color code as the last two digits. My guess is either Bleu Zellige (I7), Bleu Frida (0F), or Mykonos (7Q).


----------



## elliesaurus

acrowcounted said:


> The receipt should have a product number (H….) which will give the color code as the last two digits. My guess is either Bleu Zellige (I7), Bleu Frida (0F), or Mykonos (7Q).


Thanks! The receipt doesn't have a product number. I don't think it's a standard receipt because he got it at an airport store. It's certainly less detailed than the ones I've gotten from our local store.


----------



## lilah1

Hi everyone,
I hope you're all doing well.  Maybe you can help me out with the name of a bag. I think it came out just recently. It's smaller and bascially just for your phone +lipstick? It would also be super nice if you could tell me a price, especially in Euros. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Meta

lilah1 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I hope you're all doing well.  Maybe you can help me out with the name of a bag. I think it came out just recently. It's smaller and bascially just for your phone +lipstick? It would also be super nice if you could tell me a price, especially in Euros. Thanks in advance!!



It's called Hermesway for Fall/Winter 2021.


----------



## lilah1

Meta said:


> It's called Hermesway for Fall/Winter 2021.
> 
> View attachment 5196111


Thank you!!


----------



## Dottimom

This Hermès shoulder bag was found in a home that my parents own. I would like to know the style, and year of the bag. I believe the color may be Ciel? It doesn’t appear to have been used. There aren’t scuff marks or wear marks on the strap and the hardware is beautiful and shiny. But I can’t seem to find a bag like it anywhere! Can someone tell me about it please?


----------



## Rouge H

I’m not familiar with this bag and I’m not convinced it’s authentic.




Dottimom said:


> This Hermès shoulder bag was found in a home that my parents own. I would like to know the style, and year of the bag. I believe the color may be Ciel? It doesn’t appear to have been used. There aren’t scuff marks or wear marks on the strap and the hardware is beautiful and shiny. But I can’t seem to find a bag like it anywhere! Can someone tell me about it please?


----------



## garçon_H

Can't quite decide if this is a Rouge Grenat or Rubis, or even Rouge H?


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## Dottimom

Rouge H said:


> I’m not familiar with this bag and I’m not convinced it’s authentic.


May I ask why? Even the zipper inside says Hermès. What do I need to look for?


----------



## textilegirl

Just because it appears to say so doesn’t mean it is; if it’s a question of authenticity alone you can do no better than contacting a reputable authenticator. Many here, including me, rely on the excellent @bababebi for this purpose.
In addition, there is a wealth of information on Hermes bag styles available here in the reference library section of the forum, including a section on vintage bags. You might find it helpful to take a look there as a start. HTH!


----------



## Dottimom

textilegirl said:


> Just because it appears to say so doesn’t mean it is; if it’s a question of authenticity alone you can do no better than contacting a reputable authenticator. Many here, including me, rely on the excellent @bababebi for this purpose.
> In addition, there is a wealth of information on Hermes bag styles available here in the reference library section of the forum, including a section on vintage bags. You might find it helpful to take a look there as a start. HTH!


Thank you!


----------



## garçon_H

Dottimom said:


> May I ask why? Even the zipper inside says Hermès. What do I need to look for?


I don't know this design, but all the engravings are too rough and chunky, the logo stamp is messy, the "screws" on the hardware don't look like pearling.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Dottimom said:


> May I ask why? Even the zipper inside says Hermès. What do I need to look for?


I don't know this design either BUT, although I am not a fan of the engraving and a few other things I cannot mention, it is detailed enough that, if not authentic, it seems like it would be a copy of an existing model. Not quite sure how to put this, but when fakers completely make up bags that never existed, they are usually wildly un-Hermès and don't get down to the level of detail. I think it is worth it to seek some level of authentication if you do not mind the fee.


----------



## lxrac

garçon_H said:


> Can't quite decide if this is a Rouge Grenat or Rubis, or even Rouge H?



Yeah I'd like to know the color of this too. I'm craving a dark red Kelly. lol


----------



## minniemax

Hi, could someone please help identify the width of this belt? I want to make sure I'm ordering the correct one. Thanks!


----------



## DeryaHm

Hi, not sure if this is the right place to ask. I was off TPF for a long time and previously was most active in the Bal forums which have different reference info.  I've read a lot of the reference section here but couldn't get a sense of the answer. I typically buy new and am fairly new to Hermes, and due to the unpredictability of new stock right now have decided to look for a pre-owned Jypsière. This one caught my eye, but most listings on the Real Real seem not to have years or date codes listed. I'm curious if anyone give an approximate date range based on the Fjord leather and raisin color combination. Doing a search on TPF yielded results from up to about the mid 2010s but I wondered if anyone knows when the earliest/latest this could be from might be? Thank you!



			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/crossbody-bags/hermes-fjord-jypsiere-34-ar8oq
		


Apologies if this is in the wrong place!


----------



## Rouge H

Safa said:


> Hi, not sure if this is the right place to ask. I was off TPF for a long time and previously was most active in the Bal forums which have different reference info.  I've read a lot of the reference section here but couldn't get a sense of the answer. I typically buy new and am fairly new to Hermes, and due to the unpredictability of new stock right now have decided to look for a pre-owned Jypsière. This one caught my eye, but most listings on the Real Real seem not to have years or date codes listed. I'm curious if anyone give an approximate date range based on the Fjord leather and raisin color combination. Doing a search on TPF yielded results from up to about the mid 2010s but I wondered if anyone knows when the earliest/latest this could be from might be? Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/crossbody-bags/hermes-fjord-jypsiere-34-ar8oq
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies if this is in the wrong place!



see if this thread helps





						Hermes Raisin
					

Hi! Im an avid purple lover and just started collecting Hermes this year and I have missed out Raisin season back in 2019. As far as I know Raisin did came out in 2016. Does anyone knows have any idea when Hermes will release Raisin again??




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## DeryaHm

Rouge H said:


> see if this thread helps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hermes Raisin
> 
> 
> Hi! Im an avid purple lover and just started collecting Hermes this year and I have missed out Raisin season back in 2019. As far as I know Raisin did came out in 2016. Does anyone knows have any idea when Hermes will release Raisin again??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Thank you! It is helpful and I’ll ask over there as well! I inferred from some of the reference threads that Fjord was phased out at some point but couldn’t be sure if so or when since I also understand leathers come in and out of production?
Thank you!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Safa said:


> Hi, not sure if this is the right place to ask. I was off TPF for a long time and previously was most active in the Bal forums which have different reference info.  I've read a lot of the reference section here but couldn't get a sense of the answer. I typically buy new and am fairly new to Hermes, and due to the unpredictability of new stock right now have decided to look for a pre-owned Jypsière. This one caught my eye, but most listings on the Real Real seem not to have years or date codes listed. I'm curious if anyone give an approximate date range based on the Fjord leather and raisin color combination. Doing a search on TPF yielded results from up to about the mid 2010s but I wondered if anyone knows when the earliest/latest this could be from might be? Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/crossbody-bags/hermes-fjord-jypsiere-34-ar8oq
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies if this is in the wrong place!


I agree it looks more like Raisin, but TRR does think it is Cassis and given how photos can deceive that is worth considering.


----------



## DeryaHm

It is


QuelleFromage said:


> I agree it looks more like Raisin, but TRR does think it is Cassis and given how photos can deceive that is worth considering.



Good point. I also find their descriptions often miss the mark a little (or a lot!) but it is being in their local store so worth checking out. I have never bought from them in person and don't know if all stock is on display or if they'll bring it out to let me check the date stamp etc. but sounds like it is best to investigate in person. Thank you!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Safa said:


> It is
> 
> 
> Good point. I also find their descriptions often miss the mark a little (or a lot!) but it is being in their local store so worth checking out. I have never bought from them in person and don't know if all stock is on display or if they'll bring it out to let me check the date stamp etc. but sounds like it is best to investigate in person. Thank you!


If you are in the area, I would DEFINITELY ask to see the bag. If it is available for pickup, they will show it to you. The date stamp is (obviously) a pretty key piece of info


----------



## DeryaHm

Thank you QuelleFromage. I've never bought from them in person and had no idea if they'd show things that aren't on display. It's not in the closest store but definitely a doable range. Thank you!


----------



## hikarupanda

Ok so this is totally random. My mom who’s not into luxury fashion at all came visit last night and showed me this Bearn wallet she got from her sister who’s a HUGE Hermes fans. Because of the pandemic, my mom hasn’t been able to visit her family in Hong Kong for awhile now. But like many Asian moms who still prefer Asian goodies that aren’t available in the U.S., mom asked aunt to help her buy some random Japanese home goodies etc. in HK. I guess my aunt has a change of heart about her wallet after a few uses so she casually threw this in the package as well (btw, as a Chanel girl I don’t know much about H, but a quick google search tells me that this Z stamp wallet is from this year so it’s basically brand new)! Mom had no idea what Hermes is and asked if it’s as expensive as Louis Vuitton lol  I looked up the retail price of this wallet on Hermes Canada website (can’t find it in #ostrich on the U.S. site) and mom FREAKED OUT big time about the $$$$. Anyway, mom asked me if I want it since she doesn’t like long wallet (and now that she knows the price she was like there’s no way I would use something that $$$). But I also don’t like long wallet (though this beauty is very tempting!). So I think I’ll help mom sell it. But before I start my market research with resellers, gotta take a nice pic and post since I doubt I’ll ever have another chance to touch an Hermes exotic leather good IRL  

Anyway, since Aunt didn’t send it with anything (box, dust bag or whatever tag), I have no idea about the name of the color or how much it can be sold for (I’ve been scammed before on eBay so I’ll just sell or consign with one of the resellers like FASHIONPHILE or TRR etc.). I tried to look online but the prices are all over the place on the second hand market! Any H experts out there who can give me more info? At least the name of the color? Thanks!!


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## QuelleFromage

hikarupanda said:


> Ok so this is totally random. My mom who’s not into luxury fashion at all came visit last night and showed me this Bearn wallet she got from her sister who’s a HUGE Hermes fans. Because of the pandemic, my mom hasn’t been able to visit her family in Hong Kong for awhile now. But like many Asian moms who still prefer Asian goodies that aren’t available in the U.S., mom asked aunt to help her buy some random Japanese home goodies etc. in HK. I guess my aunt has a change of heart about her wallet after a few uses so she casually threw this in the package as well (btw, as a Chanel girl I don’t know much about H, but a quick google search tells me that this Z stamp wallet is from this year so it’s basically brand new)! Mom had no idea what Hermes is and asked if it’s as expensive as Louis Vuitton lol  I looked up the retail price of this wallet on Hermes Canada website (can’t find it in #ostrich on the U.S. site) and mom FREAKED OUT big time about the $$$$. Anyway, mom asked me if I want it since she doesn’t like long wallet (and now that she knows the price she was like there’s no way I would use something that $$$). But I also don’t like long wallet (though this beauty is very tempting!). So I think I’ll help mom sell it. But before I start my market research with resellers, gotta take a nice pic and post since I doubt I’ll ever have another chance to touch an Hermes exotic leather good IRL
> 
> Anyway, since Aunt didn’t send it with anything (box, dust bag or whatever tag), I have no idea about the name of the color or how much it can be sold for (I’ve been scammed before on eBay so I’ll just sell or consign with one of the resellers like FASHIONPHILE or TRR etc.). I tried to look online but the prices are all over the place on the second hand market! Any H experts out there who can give me more info? At least the name of the color? Thanks!!
> 
> View attachment 5223954
> 
> 
> View attachment 5223955
> 
> 
> View attachment 5223956
> 
> 
> View attachment 5223957


Gris Agate maybe? Please have it authenticated (that's not a comment on anything I see in the photo per se, just that you don't have a provenance for it). Good luck!


----------



## hikarupanda

QuelleFromage said:


> Gris Agate maybe? Please have it authenticated (that's not a comment on anything I see in the photo per se, just that you don't have a provenance for it). Good luck!



Since I’m not selling it myself and will go through a reseller, no reseller will take it for consignment or buy from me without authentication. Thanks for the color name by the way.


----------



## QuelleFromage

hikarupanda said:


> Since I’m not selling it myself and will go through a reseller, no reseller will take it for consignment or buy from me without authentication. Thanks for the color name by the way.


This is actually not at all true. They will usually accept the item for consignment via photos and then authenticate themselves (or try to). Sorry for the off topic, but again this is not accurate whatsoever.
Moving on.  GL with your sale.


----------



## hikarupanda

QuelleFromage said:


> This is actually not at all true. They will usually accept the item for consignment via photos and then authenticate themselves (or try to). Sorry for the off topic, but again this is not accurate whatsoever.
> Moving on.  GL with your sale.



Do you mean the authentication done by resellers like AFF or FASHIONPHILE is not reliable then? If so, who do you recommend to authenticate Hermes items? Or before I do anything I should actually ask my aunt just to be sure since she’s my aunt and to my knowledge she buys all her H items from Hermes boutique herself and never pre-loved….


----------



## teepeechu

I just received a new to me, Chevre Bleu Paon Kelly Retourne 32, and wanted to find out what type of chevre leather you guys thought this was.  It's from 2008 and I wasn't sure if this was chevre mysore because it seemed the bag is stiffer.




Thank you in advance.


----------



## nicole0612

teepeechu said:


> I just received a new to me, Chevre Bleu Paon Kelly Retourne 32, and wanted to find out what type of chevre leather you guys thought this was.  It's from 2008 and I wasn't sure if this was chevre mysore because it seemed the bag is stiffer.
> View attachment 5228710
> View attachment 5228711
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance.



The spine is probably even more prominent without the photo glare, so likely CDC.


----------



## teepeechu

nicole0612 said:


> The spine is probably even more prominent without the photo glare, so likely CDC.


Thank you for the reply!
The funny thing is there doesn't seem like there any CDC spine at all.  So that's why I didn't think it was CDC.


----------



## nicole0612

teepeechu said:


> Thank you for the reply!
> The funny thing is there doesn't seem like there any CDC spine at all.  So that's why I didn't think it was CDC.


I hate to venture into speculation; since I personally only have CDC and Mysore. Could it possibly be mangalore? That seems to have been released in 2008 and from the comments has a minimal spine compared to CDC. Maybe it’s just the photo, but I see a spine in your first photo and with my Mysore I cannot really see one at all.





						does anybody have a bag in chevre mangalore?
					

or even maybe in a small leather goodie. my SA it's more plastic-ky (and says she doesnt like it) looking than the other chevre we all love.   care to share a picture? thanks a lot in advance! :smile1:




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## nostalgists

Does anyone know what color this bag is? Here are 2 different photos, the color looks a bit different depending on the light. Photo credit: @giorgiagabriele on Instagram.


----------



## acrowcounted

nostalgists said:


> Does anyone know what color this bag is? Here are 2 different photos, the color looks a bit different depending on the light. Photo credit: @giorgiagabriele on Instagram.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5234301
> View attachment 5234302


Etain


----------



## nostalgists

acrowcounted said:


> Etain


You’ve been answering my questions all over PF! Thanks!


----------



## nostalgists

acrowcounted said:


> Etain


Sorry other q: do you which leather this bag is? I promise this is my last post on this bag haha


----------



## acrowcounted

nostalgists said:


> Sorry other q: do you which leather this bag is?


Looks like a Togo Kelly 25 Retourne in Gris Etain with Palladium hardware


----------



## janiepie

Hi, I just had a question on stitching color.

Does the color gold and etoupe also come in tone on tone stitching like this? (I always thought gold and etoupe had contrast stitching in a natural color.) Then I'm wondering what color this Bolide is. Thanks for your input~


----------



## acrowcounted

janiepie said:


> Hi, I just had a question on stitching color.
> 
> Does the color gold and etoupe also come in tone on tone stitching like this? (I always thought gold and etoupe had contrast stitching in a natural color.) Then I'm wondering what color this Bolide is. Thanks for your input~
> 
> View attachment 5238605


There are currently quite a few “gold like” colors out right now. Sesame, Kraft, Biscuit, Alezan, and some more I’m sure I’m forgetting. It’s likely one of those.


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## janiepie

acrowcounted said:


> There are currently quite a few “gold like” colors out right now. Sesame, Kraft, Biscuit, Alezan, and some more I’m sure I’m forgetting. It’s likely one of those.


Thanks for your input.


----------



## koangela

Hello! First time posting  would appreciate any help identifying this bag.


----------



## QuelleFromage

koangela said:


> Hello! First time posting  would appreciate any help identifying this bag.
> 
> View attachment 5238930


Welcome!!

It's an Hermès Birkin in Bleu Jean; I believe it is Clemence; and it looks like a 30 but could be a 35. I can't attest to authenticity from this photo (nor would I try, in this thread).


----------



## noobfinance

Does anyone know if ardennes leather is vegetable tanned or chrome tanned?


----------



## QuelleFromage

noobfinance said:


> Does anyone know if ardennes leather is vegetable tanned or chrome tanned?


Probably chromium as I don't think H switched away from that until years after Ardennes was discontinued.


----------



## Meta

_gelato_ said:


> Technically not a ‘wildlife sighting’ but… does anyone know what the Birkin in the bottom right is called? Or is it an SO variation?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5241605



That's the Casaque Birkin, a seasonal item. It first debuted for FW 2020 here.


----------



## noobfinance

QuelleFromage said:


> Probably chromium as I don't think H switched away from that until years after Ardennes was discontinued.



Disappointing, but makes sense given the way the leather feels.


----------



## modestlyoverdone

Hi! First time posting. 
This is a new calvi card holder I recently received. I know that the leather is evercolor, but I would appreciate any help identifying the colors! The outside is a grey-blue color and the interior is more of a true grey. Thanks!


----------



## acrowcounted

modestlyoverdone said:


> Hi! First time posting.
> This is a new calvi card holder I recently received. I know that the leather is evercolor, but I would appreciate any help identifying the colors! The outside is a grey-blue color and the interior is more of a true grey. Thanks!
> View attachment 5241711


Bleu orage exterior, Gris etain interior.


----------



## modestlyoverdone

acrowcounted said:


> Bleu orage exterior, Gris etain interior.


Thank you!


----------



## nostalgists

Hi! Is this Etain? Also what size? Photo credit: @mvb instagram


----------



## Bag_lover2689

Hi 

what colour do you think this is? It was sold as rouge casaque but I’m thinking it could be bougainvillea.
It’s a P date stamp and it’s Epsom leather.  
Thanks in advance


----------



## greencactus

Hi everyone! First time posting.
Does anyone have an idea what the colour and leather are?
I was thinking it could be Clemence.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Tonimichelle

greencactus said:


> Hi everyone! First time posting.
> Does anyone have an idea what the colour and leather are?
> I was thinking it could be Clemence.
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 5249030


I’m really no expert but could be Argile based on the resin colour not being right for Gris Tourterelle (I think, could be wrong!). Leather is hard to tell as the picture isn’t clear enough, maybe Clemence or Togo?


----------



## momoc

greencactus said:


> Hi everyone! First time posting.
> Does anyone have an idea what the colour and leather are?
> I was thinking it could be Clemence.
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 5249030



This looks like a filtered picture so it is difficult to judge colors accurately but I too believe it is Clemence in Argile. One, as @Tonimichelle pointed out, Gris T would have black resin instead. And two, a Google reverse image search will tell you who this belongs to (Charles Gross, if anyone still remembers this name…) and you can find really old posts of people saying he has an argile Birkin in other Internet forums.


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## aritziababe

Hi lovelies, need help in identifying this leather. Thanks


----------



## acrowcounted

aritziababe said:


> Hi lovelies, need help in identifying this leather. Thanks


Looks like swift etoupe but really hard to tell from this far away angle.


----------



## acissejessicaaa

Hello beautiful people!  Can I please have some help identifying this colour? It’s a KP in swift. TIA


----------



## acrowcounted

acissejessicaaa said:


> Hello beautiful people!  Can I please have some help identifying this colour? It’s a KP in swift. TIA


Either “Navy” or “Deep Bleu” (which are both actual specific Hermes color names though they unfortunately both sound more like descriptors)


----------



## Norm.Core

Hello H gurus,

Could you please help me figure out what H red my Massai PM is? I bought it years ago but just dawned on me how I never knew the actual colour.  It appears brighter in pics but IRL, it’s more lipstick red. 

Pics below. It is overcast here this morning in Sydney but I can take more pics if needed. 

And this is Togo right? 

Thank you!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Norm.Core said:


> Hello H gurus,
> 
> Could you please help me figure out what H red my Massai PM is? I bought it years ago but just dawned on me how I never knew the actual colour.  It appears brighter in pics but IRL, it’s more lipstick red.
> 
> Pics below. It is overcast here this morning in Sydney but I can take more pics if needed.
> 
> And this is Togo right?
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5254440
> View attachment 5254441
> View attachment 5254442
> View attachment 5254444
> View attachment 5254449


Maybe Rouge Vif?


----------



## peonies13

Apologies if this is the wrong place to post, but saw somewhere earlier on this thread (though can’t find the post again  from my phone, ug!) that a vintage bag was identified as “probably CDC leather” - when I try to find out what CDC is now, all I find are the CDC bracelets. Can y’all kindly let me know what CDC stands for in terms of leather and/or details so I can learn more? Thanks!


----------



## momoc

peonies13 said:


> Apologies if this is the wrong place to post, but saw somewhere earlier on this thread (though can’t find the post again  from my phone, ug!) that a vintage bag was identified as “probably CDC leather” - when I try to find out what CDC is now, all I find are the CDC bracelets. Can y’all kindly let me know what CDC stands for in terms of leather and/or details so I can learn more? Thanks!



In this case cdc means Chevre de Coromandel.


----------



## peonies13

momoc said:


> In this case cdc means Chevre de Coromandel.


Thanks, you always are so kind to answer my random posts


----------



## mursepurse

Anyone know what shade of orange this is? Looks to me like Orange Poppy? It is in clemence leather


----------



## tannfran

mursepurse said:


> Anyone know what shade of orange this is? Looks to me like Orange Poppy? It is in clemence leather
> 
> View attachment 5261456


Looks like orange h in Clemence.


----------



## mursepurse

tannfran said:


> Looks like orange h in Clemence.


thanks


----------



## Jktgal

Is this Paris Bombay in vache liegee?









						Sell Paris Bombay Rouge Garance Vaselize | Second Chance
					

Sell Hermès Paris Bombay Rouge Garance Vaselize I11449C



					secondchancebag.com


----------



## carrie bagshaw

Many thanks for any help! It is the old Bombay Paris in size 40.

Also I would be grateful if anyone knows of anywhere that sells bag organisers that would fit it!


----------



## kitt0nmitt0ns

I am not an expert but it almost looks like gold epsom to me. Curious to hear what the experts think.


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## carrie bagshaw

kitt0nmitt0ns said:


> I am not an expert but it almost looks like gold epsom to me. Curious to hear what the experts think.



thank you for your take on it! In the same listing it says it is gold, camel and beige, so as someone new to Hermès, I am curious to know which of these it officially is!! Here is another pic if this helps..


----------



## carrie bagshaw

Clearer pic of the grain:


----------



## SpicyTuna13

My random guess: Vache Liegee


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

I agree with @SpicyTuna13 .
I own a 40 Paris Bombay and dont use a bag organiser in it but then my bags contents are organised chaos!


----------



## nicole0612

Agreed, it looks like vache liegee.


----------



## carrie bagshaw

Thanks to you all so much. Looks like a good fit. I hadn’t even heard of Vache liegee, so grateful for your expertise!


----------



## nostalgists

Does anyone know what color and size this Kelly is? These two photos are the same bag, just thought more photos would help. PC: @xeniaadonts on IG


----------



## Norm.Core

Hello!

Just needing some confirmation from the seasoned H collectors here...

Is this Massai Gold/Clemence? 

Thank you!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Norm.Core said:


> Hello!
> 
> Just needing some confirmation from the seasoned H collectors here...
> 
> Is this Massai Gold/Clemence?
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5276608
> View attachment 5276609
> View attachment 5276610


Yep!


----------



## tpm1224

Hi 

I posted this photo in another thread, and was told it can be epsom leather. 

But just wondering what others may think.  I know the color is rose extreme. Thanks So much!!!!


----------



## runningthrough

Would anyone be able to identify this color?


----------



## acrowcounted

runningthrough said:


> Would anyone be able to identify this color?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5279109


Looks like etoupe due to the white stitching.


----------



## CharmyPoo

I for the life of me can’t remember the color of my picotin.  I think it was Gold but I am not so sure as it looks so different from my gold Kelly and Birkin(but they are in very different leathers).  Bonus if you can name the rodeo colors!


----------



## Parisian Birkin

tpm1224 said:


> Hi
> 
> I posted this photo in another thread, and was told it can be epsom leather.
> 
> But just wondering what others may think.  I know the color is rose extreme. Thanks So much!!!!


Epsom yes


----------



## teepeechu

Hi would you guys be able to tell me if this is rose pourpre or Tosca?  Thank you in advance.


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## vintageh4

teepeechu said:


> Hi would you guys be able to tell me if this is rose pourpre or Tosca?  Thank you in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5294329


my vote is Rose Pourpre based on that pic


----------



## Iana11

Would anyone be able to figure out what colour this is? It’s in clémence. Thank you so much!


----------



## milkinako

Does anyone know what color and leather her Kelly is?


----------



## papertiger

Iana11 said:


> View attachment 5301587
> 
> Would anyone be able to figure out what colour this is? It’s in clémence. Thank you so much!



I think it's Malachite


----------



## shiba

Is it possible that this is a bicolor B35 from 2010?
I have a hard time distinguishing dark blue from black so it is driving me crazy.
The interior looks like it is a dark blue to me. It doesn't match the interior of my BBK when I hold them up together. I will try for a pic under natural light as the seller pic is too dark to tell. Stitching is definitely not black. In person the sangles look black but the sellers pic has a blue tinge so that could just be the photography. Exterior was described as black tadelakt and it seems to fit the description of that leather. Comparing next to box, box is a deeper black and this has a smooth but slightly waxy feel with a sheen. Stamp is silver, no horseshoe. Can anyone help? TIA!


----------



## nicole0612

shiba said:


> Is it possible that this is a bicolor B35 from 2010?
> I have a hard time distinguishing dark blue from black so it is driving me crazy.
> The interior looks like it is a dark blue to me. It doesn't match the interior of my BBK when I hold them up together. I will try for a pic under natural light as the seller pic is too dark to tell. Stitching is definitely not black. In person the sangles look black but the sellers pic has a blue tinge so that could just be the photography. Exterior was described as black tadelakt and it seems to fit the description of that leather. Comparing next to box, box is a deeper black and this has a smooth but slightly waxy feel with a sheen. Stamp is silver, no horseshoe. Can anyone help? TIA!
> 
> View attachment 5309290
> View attachment 5309276


I feel like I have seen photos of this bag posted somewhere on the forum recently. My question is whether it is bicolor vs actually all-one color and faded in some areas?


----------



## shiba

nicole0612 said:


> I feel like I have seen photos of this bag posted somewhere on the forum recently. My question is whether it is bicolor vs actually all-one color and faded in some areas?



I won't be able to get pics in natural light until the weekend but I did compare the sangle to the underside of the flap and they both look black to me. When I compare it next to the chevre interior though, the interior looks blue. I will get pics next to items that I know are navy and black and post. Just a nice surprise if that is the case, not that anyone else would be able to tell given the similarity. Too bad Hermes doesn't stamp colour codes too.


----------



## nicole0612

shiba said:


> I won't be able to get pics in natural light until the weekend but I did compare the sangle to the underside of the flap and they both look black to me. When I compare it next to the chevre interior though, the interior looks blue. I will get pics next to items that I know are navy and black and post. Just a nice surprise if that is the case, not that anyone else would be able to tell given the similarity. Too bad Hermes doesn't stamp colour codes too.


Wishing you a nice surprise then


----------



## yenniemc

Hello everyone! Can I please ask if anyone would know what color this is? Is this ébène?

Would you say the leather is clémence?

It also looks like there is some sort of contrast stitching.
Thank you in advance!


----------



## yenniemc

yenniemc said:


> Hello everyone! Can I please ask if anyone would know what color this is? Is this ébène?
> 
> Would you say the leather is clémence?
> 
> It also looks like there is some sort of contrast stitching.
> Thank you in advance!
> View attachment 5311839
> 
> 
> View attachment 5311840
> 
> 
> View attachment 5311841



Oh I may have found it on the Brown Color Family in the Reference section. 

It could be this with just some lighting differences, perhaps.


----------



## shiba

nicole0612 said:


> Wishing you a nice surprise then



Gosh this is a hard leather to get good pictures of! I am starting to think the exterior is an off-black perhaps? Colour is even, underside of the flap and clochette also match the exterior, so I don't believe it has faded. It is a B35 from 2010. Next to black box HAC it is definitely softer and matte with a sheen where the box is glossy.


Tucked into each other


Black box clochette on left



Interior with flash. Black box clochette on top. The flash brings out the blue but IRL it is darker, more navy


----------



## nymeria

No expert here, but you might consider evergrain, which was available in that timeframe, and has that softer, almost matte-like finish, with a very small smooth grain to it.


----------



## nicole0612

shiba said:


> Gosh this is a hard leather to get good pictures of! I am starting to think the exterior is an off-black perhaps? Colour is even, underside of the flap and clochette also match the exterior, so I don't believe it has faded. It is a B35 from 2010. Next to black box HAC it is definitely softer and matte with a sheen where the box is glossy.
> View attachment 5312902
> 
> Tucked into each other
> View attachment 5312906
> 
> Black box clochette on left
> View attachment 5312912
> 
> 
> Interior with flash. Black box clochette on top. The flash brings out the blue but IRL it is darker, more navy
> View attachment 5312945


Looks really pretty! Sorry I can’t ID though


----------



## Tonimichelle

shiba said:


> Gosh this is a hard leather to get good pictures of! I am starting to think the exterior is an off-black perhaps? Colour is even, underside of the flap and clochette also match the exterior, so I don't believe it has faded. It is a B35 from 2010. Next to black box HAC it is definitely softer and matte with a sheen where the box is glossy.
> View attachment 5312902
> 
> Tucked into each other
> View attachment 5312906
> 
> Black box clochette on left
> View attachment 5312912
> 
> 
> Interior with flash. Black box clochette on top. The flash brings out the blue but IRL it is darker, more navy
> View attachment 5312945


No idea about the interior, but could the exterior be Plomb perhaps?


----------



## QuelleFromage

shiba said:


> Gosh this is a hard leather to get good pictures of! I am starting to think the exterior is an off-black perhaps? Colour is even, underside of the flap and clochette also match the exterior, so I don't believe it has faded. It is a B35 from 2010. Next to black box HAC it is definitely softer and matte with a sheen where the box is glossy.
> View attachment 5312902
> 
> Tucked into each other
> View attachment 5312906
> 
> Black box clochette on left
> View attachment 5312912
> 
> 
> Interior with flash. Black box clochette on top. The flash brings out the blue but IRL it is darker, more navy
> View attachment 5312945


That doesn't look like Tadelakt to me at all. 
I think it's too early for Plomb but could this be a very dark Bleu Indigo bag?


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## FreddieMac

QuelleFromage said:


> That doesn't look like Tadelakt to me at all.
> I think it's too early for Plomb but could this be a very dark Bleu Indigo bag?



Agreed - this matches my Bleu Indigo Evergrain Cityhall briefcase.

An off-black with an almost petrol iridescence of blue to it, with only the chèvre lining really giving away it's a deep sultry blue rather than Noir.


----------



## shiba

Gosh, the mystery thickens! Thanks so much for your suggestions.
I tried a picture of the exterior with flash to see if it would reflect blue but it didn't work under LED light. Under 4000k LED the exterior is very difficult to describe, almost like it has a bronzish iridescence. My husband was not helpful, he said it looks kind of brown.  She seems to be a chameleon. Off to search for Plomb and the leather threads.


----------



## antheia

teepeechu said:


> Hi would you guys be able to tell me if this is rose pourpre or Tosca?  Thank you in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5294329


Rose Pourpre. Colour Code L3


----------



## pinkispunk

Hello - I would be grateful if you could confirm if this is really violet.  It looks paler than other pics I’ve seen.  Thank you!


----------



## teepeechu

antheia said:


> Rose Pourpre. Colour Code L3


Thank you.  I purchased the bag and it definitely is rp.


----------



## ser42

Hi all! I just purchased this on TRR (I generally am very careful buying from them, but this combo doesn't come around often so I pounced). It was listed as Box, but I'm wondering if it is actually Chamonix. Unfortunately I prefer the sheen of box over Chamonix, although I guess the matte does give it a less formal vibe. It hasn't arrived yet. What say you?



			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/hermes-box-hac-birkin-32-cjwk7


----------



## am2022

hmm this will be tough - photos aren’t enough sometimes to distinguish these two leathers esp if they’re not done in good lighting!
Maybe post photos once you get them .
Have both - noir box and rouge H chamonix ! And chamonix is smoother and thinner a tad bit while box is shinier and thicker ! ❤️




ser42 said:


> Hi all! I just purchased this on TRR (I generally am very careful buying from them, but this combo doesn't come around often so I pounced). It was listed as Box, but I'm wondering if it is actually Chamonix. Unfortunately I prefer the sheen of box over Chamonix, although I guess the matte does give it a less formal vibe. It hasn't arrived yet. What say you?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/hermes-box-hac-birkin-32-cjwk7


----------



## suzy wong

Appreciate colour varies on lighting, but would anyone offer an opinion on this one, please? The bag is a B40, dates from 1994 and is extremely hard wearing, no signs of slouch or patination despite having travelled the world. The leather of the handles is somewhat smoother, but exactly the same colour. The bag came from Haute Gallery over ten years ago, but I lost the email trail when I changed ISPs a long time back.

Thanks in advance


----------



## bababebi

suzy wong said:


> Appreciate colour varies on lighting, but would anyone offer an opinion on this one, please? The bag is a B40, dates from 1994 and is extremely hard wearing, no signs of slouch or patination despite having travelled the world. The leather of the handles is somewhat smoother, but exactly the same colour. The bag came from Haute Gallery over ten years ago, but I lost the email trail when I changed ISPs a long time back.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> View attachment 5326068


Vachette Ardennes in Natural. Same specs as my very first B was. Now being enjoyed by another H lover.


----------



## suzy wong

bababebi said:


> Vachette Ardennes in Natural. Same specs as my very first B was. Now being enjoyed by another H lover.


Thank you so much Bababebi, I am passing on all my bags but may well keep hold of this one, it really has stood the test of time!


----------



## closetluxe

I know it’s Kelly 25 in swift but I don’t know the color.  It’s mine if I want it but I’m not sure.


----------



## Meta

closetlux said:


> View attachment 5332475
> View attachment 5332476
> 
> I know it’s Kelly 25 in swift but I don’t know the color.  It’s mine if I want it but I’m not sure.


It is Nata in Swift.


----------



## kalinka-malinka

Will you please help to identify this color. Thank you everyone in advance!


----------



## pinkispunk

Hi - this is priced way too high (although I am still tempted!).  Would anyone know the color please?  It is chèvre and described in inimitable TRR style as “pink”. 



			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/hermes-chevre-kelly-ii-sellier-25-chd3c


----------



## acrowcounted

pinkispunk said:


> Hi - this is priced way too high (although I am still tempted!).  Would anyone know the color please?  It is chèvre and described in inimitable TRR style as “pink”.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/hermes-chevre-kelly-ii-sellier-25-chd3c


Framboise.


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## pinkispunk

acrowcounted said:


> Framboise.


Wow!  Thank you so very much!  It looks just divine.


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

Any thoughts on this color? Leather is listed as Chevre Mysore.









						Hermes Bolide 1923 Bag Chevre Mysore 30 Neutral 848808
					

Online Sale - Authentic Neutral Hermes Bolide 1923 Bag Chevre Mysore 30 at Rebag.com. Guaranteed genuine! Financing available. 848808




					shop.rebag.com


----------



## QuelleFromage

cakeymakeybakey said:


> Any thoughts on this color? Leather is listed as Chevre Mysore.
> 
> View attachment 5342074
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hermes Bolide 1923 Bag Chevre Mysore 30 Neutral 848808
> 
> 
> Online Sale - Authentic Neutral Hermes Bolide 1923 Bag Chevre Mysore 30 at Rebag.com. Guaranteed genuine! Financing available. 848808
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shop.rebag.com


Looks like Etoupe to me. Etoupe is a bit more golden in chèvre.


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

QuelleFromage said:


> Looks like Etoupe to me. Etoupe is a bit more golden in chèvre.


I kind of thought so, but my Halzan in Etoupe is much more grey, so I was unsure.


----------



## KeepallKlassic

Vlad said:


> As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!


IS there a Louis Vuitton leather help ID section?
Can't find anything on my 2018 Kim Jones (I think) Keepall 45 in Pacific Blue with gray trim


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

KeepallKlassic said:


> IS there a Louis Vuitton leather help ID section?
> Can't find anything on my 2018 Kim Jones (I think) Keepall 45 in Pacific Blue with gray trim


Have you tried a search in the Louis Vuitton Forum? I just did a quick query and found this thread:





						Identify This LV
					

Does anyone know what this model is called?:smile:  Empreinte Spontini from around 2016.




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Brennamom

Hi All, does anyone know the name of this tote? It's from 2004. Thanks!


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

Brennamom said:


> Hi All, does anyone know the name of this tote? It's from 2004. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5342671
> View attachment 5342672



It's the Jules bag, first produced in 2001. "The Jules bag has the shape of a Carpentras berlingot, a legendary acidulated candy whose name dates back to the 14th century. The candy is striated like the vibrato leather that is used to make this little-known bag." (from _Memoire des Sacs Hermès II: Sacs 2 poignées_ by Geneviève Fontan)


----------



## Brennamom

cakeymakeybakey said:


> It's the Jules bag, first produced in 2001. "The Jules bag has the shape of a Carpentras berlingot, a legendary acidulated candy whose name dates back to the 14th century. The candy is striated like the vibrato leather that is used to make this little-known bag." (from _Memoire des Sacs Hermès II: Sacs 2 poignées_ by Geneviève Fontan)


Thank you Cakey! Good to see you here!


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

Brennamom said:


> Thank you Cakey! Good to see you here!


Thank you so much! So good to see a few friends from the old days. I didn't realize how much I'd missed being on here. I've been spending more time in front of the computer since the start of the pandemic, and with that and these cold winter months, it's been a good distraction to jump back into my passion for H and this forum.


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

Thoughts on which red this Bolide is? I realize the lighting is less than ideal for this listing.
ETA, upon perusal of the reference threads, I'm wondering if it's Rouge Grenat.






						Hermes Bolide Bag Clemence 31 Red 9345838
					

Online Sale - Authentic Red Hermes Bolide Bag Clemence 31 at Rebag.com. Guaranteed genuine! Financing available. 9345838




					shop.rebag.com


----------



## katka.m

Hello, would somebody maybe know the name of this clutch? Has Hermes ever used gold plate logo like this? Thank you very much !


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

katka.m said:


> Hello, would somebody maybe know the name of this clutch? Has Hermes ever used gold plate logo like this? Thank you very much !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5343901
> View attachment 5343902


Do you have a forward-facing picture of the bag when closed? The closure appears to be similar to that on the Cap d'Ail from 1964: 




and the Jumping from 2007:




but neither of those was a clutch with a wristlet strap.


----------



## Tonimichelle

cakeymakeybakey said:


> Do you have a forward-facing picture of the bag when closed? The closure appears to be similar to that on the Cap d'Ail from 1964:
> 
> View attachment 5344108
> 
> 
> and the Jumping from 2007:
> 
> View attachment 5344105
> 
> 
> but neither of those was a clutch with a wristlet strap.


Totally off topic but I really like that Drag Lakis bag!


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

Tonimichelle said:


> Totally off topic but I really like that Drag Lakis bag!


It's a page from the fantastic reference book, _Mémoire des Sacs Hermès II: Sacs 2 poignées_ by Geneviève Fontan. It's a truly indispensable reference on two-handled Hermès bags. The companion book, _Mémoire des sacs Hermès I: Kelly, Haut à Courroies & Birkin_ is also a treasure trove of trivia.


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## katka.m

cakeymakeybakey said:


> Do you have a forward-facing picture of the bag when closed? The closure appears to be similar to that on the Cap d'Ail from 1964:
> 
> View attachment 5344108
> 
> 
> and the Jumping from 2007:
> 
> View attachment 5344105
> 
> 
> but neither of those was a clutch with a wristlet strap.




Thank you


----------



## hermes1011

hi does anyone know what this colour is? its similar to gold but a bit cooler toned I think. let me know. its a b35 from around 2006.
thanks!


----------



## FashionistaSista

MrGoyard said:


> Could someone please identify this leather? I was thinking Clemence or Togo, but I am of course not an expert!
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 2918560


This is etoupe in either Togo or Clemence.


----------



## FashionistaSista

hermes1011 said:


> hi does anyone know what this colour is? its similar to gold but a bit cooler toned I think. let me know. its a b35 from around 2006.
> thanks!


It looks like Gold epsom. Perhaps it has a patina from being worn.


----------



## FashionistaSista

Ryan said:


> I think it's etain too. I have an etain Togo birkin and it looks just like this.


Lighting in photos can make colors difficult to identify. The easiest way to know for sure is to bring it to an Hermès store and compare.


----------



## QuelleFromage

FashionistaSista said:


> It looks like Gold epsom. Perhaps it has a patina from being worn.


Yep, that's Gold Epsom. Gold can also look like that in certain lights (just check the You are Gold thread )


----------



## nostalgists

Can anyone identify the color and leather of this Kelly? Pc: elsa Hosk on instagram


----------



## kttREX

Does anyone know the size and style? A 30 or 35


----------



## Quinnie88

Could someone please help me identify the colors of these two items. My hubby purchased them in CDG couple days ago, and they removed the stickers on the boxes and the receipt does not include the color. P18 is U stamp. Thank you!!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Quinnie88 said:


> Could someone please help me identify the colors of these two items. My hubby purchased them in CDG couple days ago, and they removed the stickers on the boxes and the receipt does not include the color. P18 is U stamp. Thank you!!
> View attachment 5349105
> View attachment 5349106


Pretty sure Constance is Gold, I think the Picotin may be Blue Hydra but I really am guessing with that one!


----------



## acrowcounted

Quinnie88 said:


> Could someone please help me identify the colors of these two items. My hubby purchased them in CDG couple days ago, and they removed the stickers on the boxes and the receipt does not include the color. P18 is U stamp. Thank you!!
> View attachment 5349105
> View attachment 5349106


The Picotin is likely Bleu France. If the recepit has an H reference number on it, it should include the color code (post the full H code and we can help).


----------



## Quinnie88

acrowcounted said:


> The Picotin is likely Bleu France. If the recepit has an H reference number on it, it should include the color code (post the full H code and we can help).



Thank you *Tonimichelle and acrowcounted, *

Please see below for receipt and the stamp of the P18. That is all I have for the information.


----------



## acrowcounted

Quinnie88 said:


> Thank you *Tonimichelle and acrowcounted, *
> 
> Please see below for receipt and the stamp of the P18. That is all I have for the information.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5349201
> View attachment 5349200


My opinion is that it is blue France but unfortunately the airport receipt doesn’t give the required info to know for sure and there are at least five current blues that all look almost identical (hydra, France, Zellige, frida, Mykonos).


----------



## Quinnie88

acrowcounted said:


> My opinion is that it is blue France but unfortunately the airport receipt doesn’t give the required info to know for sure and there are at least five current blues that all look almost identical (hydra, France, Zellige, frida, Mykonos).


Thank you! This is the first time I see a receipt like this too. Thanks again for your helps.


----------



## Bagswell

Hi,

I’m new here and was hoping to get members’ opinions. I purchased this bag recently and received it a few days ago. It was sold as Gulliver and is stamped G in a square. I had it authenticated by Bababebi who at first thought it might be Chamonix or Vache Natural but went with Gulliver in the end. Do you agree?

I am also used to seeing white stitching on gold bags but this bag has tonal stitching. Is it possible it is a different color?

Bababebi said that white stitching on vintage bags can fade to beige. Anyone else have that experience? The color of the stitching is pretty uniform throughout the bag, inside and out.

I will ultimately take the bag to Hermes to get their opinions but was hoping to check in here first. Thank you for your help!


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

Bagswell said:


> Hi,
> 
> I’m new here and was hoping to get members’ opinions. I purchased this bag recently and received it a few days ago. It was sold as Gulliver and is stamped G in a square. I had it authenticated by Bababebi who at first thought it might be Chamonix or Vache Natural but went with Gulliver in the end. Do you agree?
> 
> I am also used to seeing white stitching on gold bags but this bag has tonal stitching. Is it possible it is a different color?
> 
> Bababebi said that white stitching on vintage bags can fade to beige. Anyone else have that experience? The color of the stitching is pretty uniform throughout the bag, inside and out.
> 
> I will ultimately take the bag to Hermes to get their opinions but was hoping to check in here first. Thank you for your help!
> View attachment 5350997


I agree that the leather is Gulliver and that the white stitching has darkened from a possible cleaning or conditioning with a leather product. Here is a Gulliver Birkin on Fashionphile, and the surface texture of the leather is extremely similar to yours. Also, its white stitching has faded a bit to a more beige color. Admittedly, the bag is six years older than yours, but you can see the similarities.



			https://www.fashionphile.com/p/hermes-gulliver-birkin-35-blue-jean-791474?utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=shopping&utm_content=buy-bo&gclid=CjwKCAiAprGRBhBgEiwANJEY7MXwPML_V8RXxPMz6eABmxxWn0rb8H4gxJ_moa5YV0ivW1h4pOX_ChoCcrAQAvD_BwE


----------



## Bagswell

cakeymakeybakey said:


> I agree that the leather is Gulliver and that the white stitching has darkened from a possible cleaning or conditioning with a leather product. Here is a Gulliver Birkin on Fashionphile, and the surface texture of the leather is extremely similar to yours. Also, its white stitching has faded a bit to a more beige color. Admittedly, the bag is six years older than yours, but you can see the similarities.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/p/hermes-gulliver-birkin-35-blue-jean-791474?utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=shopping&utm_content=buy-bo&gclid=CjwKCAiAprGRBhBgEiwANJEY7MXwPML_V8RXxPMz6eABmxxWn0rb8H4gxJ_moa5YV0ivW1h4pOX_ChoCcrAQAvD_BwE



Thank you for responding! The interior pockets of the bag also has the same color stitching. None of the stitches are white. (If they do look white or whiter, it is the lighting. IRL the stitches are all brownish beige). If I didn’t know any better it really looks like the thread is the original thread. But that’s impossible right?

There is no residue whatsoever on the stitches. They are absolutely clean and uniform in color. Even the stitching where the flap connects to the back body is the same color. And I would think it would be difficult to get to that area.


----------



## Langleylang

Hi all. Trying to identify this colour. Do you think it gold? Fauve?


----------



## laura_seattle

Hello everyone! I bought a Mini Evelyne at the Heathrow Hermes store a couple days ago. It’s a rich chocolate brown. I immediately bought it without asking the color and leather. The receipt doesn’t say either. I’m thinking the color is Rouge Cassis. Would love your opinion!


----------



## momoc

laura_seattle said:


> Hello everyone! I bought a Mini Evelyne at the Heathrow Hermes store a couple days ago. It’s a rich chocolate brown. I immediately bought it without asking the color and leather. The receipt doesn’t say either. I’m thinking the color is Rouge Cassis. Would love your opinion!



Considering when you bought this (i.e. what color is in production) this is Rouge Sellier.


----------



## pallasathene17

Does anyone know the name of this leather scarf ring??? Picture is from the Hermes website but it’s not currently for sale. I have been keeping my eye out but haven’t found anything.


----------



## momoc

pallasathene17 said:


> Does anyone know the name of this leather scarf ring??? Picture is from the Hermes website but it’s not currently for sale. I have been keeping my eye out but haven’t found anything.
> View attachment 5352260



Clochette scarf ring, reference code: H601697S 00

Currently on some Hermes.com websites like Finland: https://www.hermes.com/fi/en/product/clochette-scarf-ring-H601697Sv00/


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

momoc said:


> Considering when you bought this (i.e. what color is in production) this is Rouge Sellier.


Agreed, it's definitely Rouge Sellier.


----------



## peonies13

Langleylang said:


> Hi all. Trying to identify this colour. Do you think it gold? Fauve?


No expert here, but that looks like clemence in gold to me. It could possibly be cuivre (on my screen it has slightly reddish undertones) but it's probably not - the reddish look is probably just how the photo is processed, plus cuivre is less common so my guess is still gold.


----------



## hairoxxfr

Hi excuse me can you help to identify if this pair of boots is a bordeaux or red color please ?


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

hairoxxfr said:


> Hi excuse me can you help to identify if this pair of boots is a bordeaux or red color please ?


My guess is Burgundy. Mercari has a very similar pair of the Kelly Jumping Boots, and the box label specifies "Jumping Veau Swift Boucle Kelly Ruthenium Bourgogne" with the color of 7U Bourgogne or Burgundy. Hope that helps.


----------



## hairoxxfr

thanks you !!!


----------



## duna

laura_seattle said:


> Hello everyone! I bought a Mini Evelyne at the Heathrow Hermes store a couple days ago. It’s a rich chocolate brown. I immediately bought it without asking the color and leather. The receipt doesn’t say either. I’m thinking the color is Rouge Cassis. Would love your opinion!


This looks a lot like Rouge Sellier. They are using it a lot, luckily, since I LOVE it! I have a Bolide in thi colour bought a couple of months ago.


----------



## kristinnovowels

Saw this item at SFO (San Francisco airport) in the Hermes in the international terminal - anyone know what its name is?


----------



## nicole0612

kristinnovowels said:


> Saw this item at SFO (San Francisco airport) in the Hermes in the international terminal - anyone know what its name is?


The bag? Verrou Chaine Mini Bag.


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## kristinnovowels

nicole0612 said:


> The bag? Verrou Chaine Mini Bag.


Yes the bag! THANK YOU!


----------



## nicole0612

kristinnovowels said:


> Yes the bag! THANK YOU!


Glad to help, it’s a gorgeous bag.


----------



## liamcz

Would love if anyone could help identify anything about this bag (size, style, retail price, etc). Absolutely love it


----------



## QuelleFromage

liamcz said:


> Would love if anyone could help identify anything about this bag (size, style, retail price, etc). Absolutely love it


It's fall 2022 runway. There's a HAC version as well. Michael Carl (H VP of PR) posted one or two on his Instagram and Snap (I can now only find the HAC) and I think he called it the "chain Birkin". Assuming price will come soon enough


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

QuelleFromage said:


> It's fall 2022 runway. There's a HAC version as well. Michael Carl (H VP of PR) posted one or two on his Instagram and Snap (I can now only find the HAC) and I think he called it the "chain Birkin". Assuming price will come soon enough


And this image is grabbed from Tamara Kalinic's Instagram feed. I presume she will vlog about it on her YouTube channel if it was her recent birthday gift.


----------



## liamcz

QuelleFromage said:


> It's fall 2022 runway. There's a HAC version as well. Michael Carl (H VP of PR) posted one or two on his Instagram and Snap (I can now only find the HAC) and I think he called it the "chain Birkin". Assuming price will come soon enough


Thank you!


----------



## castiel

anybody knows what colour is it of this passport holder in chevre ? it doesn't look like etoupe or gris tourterelle though.


----------



## jyyanks

Gris perle or gris mouette maybe?


----------



## castiel

jyyanks said:


> Gris perle or gris mouette maybe?


actually it's Blue Glacier


----------



## peonies13

Can anyone ID this color? It was on h.com for a hot second this morning but had already sold, so the color was not listed. It is about to be my new holy grail color. I thought the color was “boreale” until I googled and realized that “ostrich boreale” is apparently a specific type of ostrich (which incidentally would love to know what makes it different from regular ostrich if you know?) thanks in advance


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

peonies13 said:


> Can anyone ID this color? It was on h.com for a hot second this morning but had already sold, so the color was not listed. It is about to be my new holy grail color. I thought the color was “boreale” until I googled and realized that “ostrich boreale” is apparently a specific type of ostrich (which incidentally would love to know what makes it different from regular ostrich if you know?) thanks in advance
> 
> View attachment 5366145


I've been trying to hunt it down for you, and came across this photo from the H site:




It's an absolutely stunning color combo. Sadly, even a view of the cached page fails to reveal the color name.


----------



## peonies13

cakeymakeybakey said:


> I've been trying to hunt it down for you, and came across this photo from the H site:
> 
> View attachment 5366260
> 
> 
> It's an absolutely stunning color combo. Sadly, even a view of the cached page fails to reveal the color name.



Thank you for hunting!!!

I have that screenshot from this morning too which I thought I posted with my original but apparently it didn't go through  

When I saw it this morning I thought it was bleu orage but I really think it's not... it's like the OMG-must-have-it gray/green version of bleu orage... like I want to know so I can ask my SA to hunt down *anything*  in this color.


----------



## peonies13

cakeymakeybakey said:


> I've been trying to hunt it down for you, and came across this photo from the H site:
> 
> View attachment 5366260
> 
> 
> It's an absolutely stunning color combo. Sadly, even a view of the cached page fails to reveal the color name.


FYI, it looks like the USA page is https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/lindy-mini-bag-H080132CC63/ _but _nothing is there right now... googling the HRef comes up dry. If nobody here knows I will email customer service


----------



## gracie05

The last 2 letters/numbers in the url is the color code, by your post above it is 63. From This thread 63 corresponds to vert amande


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

gracie05 said:


> The last 2 letters/numbers in the url is the color code, by your post above it is 63. From This thread 63 corresponds to vert amande


Genius! That's it, and what a beauty on all kinds of leathers. Looks like @peonies13 has their work cut out for them in the quest for all things Vert Amande.


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## peonies13

gracie05 said:


> The last 2 letters/numbers in the url is the color code, by your post above it is 63. From This thread 63 corresponds to vert amande





cakeymakeybakey said:


> Genius! That's it, and what a beauty on all kinds of leathers. Looks like @peonies13 has their work cut out for them in the quest for all things Vert Amande.


Thank you @gracie05! I already own a couple of vert amande pieces so it's really no shocker that I love this  but holy moly this photo looks _so _different than my items in real life.


----------



## MAGJES

I know it’s hard to tell from just one photo but am wondering if this leather is indeed *Togo*?  I ended up with a Clemence bag one time that was labeled as Togo - I do not want to do that again.


----------



## ukonvasara

please help me to identify the name of this hermes bag, thanks!


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

ukonvasara said:


> please help me to identify the name of this hermes bag, thanks!
> View attachment 5367456
> View attachment 5367457
> View attachment 5367458


It looks very much like the Sac Cordeliere but the clasp and the flap cut is different:




It also resembles the Sac a Châine d'Ancre:




Do you have this bag in your possession, or are you considering buying it?


----------



## ukonvasara

cakeymakeybakey said:


> It looks very much like the Sac Cordeliere but the clasp and the flap cut is different:
> 
> View attachment 5367527
> 
> 
> It also resembles the Sac a Châine d'Ancre:
> 
> View attachment 5367532
> 
> 
> Do you have this bag in your possession, or are you considering buying it?


thanks for your help! actually i just bid it. it is in an auction house. ))


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

ukonvasara said:


> thanks for your help! actually i just bid it. it is in an auction house. ))


Best of luck! If you need it authenticated independently, @bababebi is your go-to here. Jérôme Lalande at Collector Square is also an expert when it comes to vintage Hermès.


----------



## Seedlessplum

I have been searching hi and low for answers but to no avail. May I ask if anyone can ID the color of this K32 in swift leather? It's a stamp X (Year 2016) bag. Already authenticated by Bababebi, and seller said it has not been re-dyed. But I need some honest opinions please...TIA!

Top: With natural light in the car; Bottom: Indoor lighting


----------



## hermesgeek

Hello! Does anyone know what type of leather the interior base of the lindy is? Is it tadelakt? I’ve always meant to ask here but I always forget lol!


----------



## peonies13

Seedlessplum said:


> I have been searching hi and low for answers but to no avail. May I ask if anyone can ID the color of this K32 in swift leather? It's a stamp X (Year 2016) bag. Already authenticated by Bababebi, and seller said it has not been re-dyed. But I need some honest opinions please...TIA!
> 
> Top: With natural light in the car; Bottom: Indoor lighting
> 
> View attachment 5371846
> 
> View attachment 5371847


I’m no expert but this looks like rouge vif to me.


----------



## textilegirl

Seedlessplum said:


> I have been searching hi and low for answers but to no avail. May I ask if anyone can ID the color of this K32 in swift leather? It's a stamp X (Year 2016) bag. Already authenticated by Bababebi, and seller said it has not been re-dyed. But I need some honest opinions please...TIA!
> 
> Top: With natural light in the car; Bottom: Indoor lighting
> 
> View attachment 5371846
> 
> View attachment 5371847


I believe Bababebi’s opinions include identifying the color…..


----------



## Seedlessplum

peonies13 said:


> I’m no expert but this looks like rouge vif to me.



I thought so too. But I need some confirmation as I am not sure if Rouge Vif is available in swift leather in 2016.


----------



## Seedlessplum

textilegirl said:


> I believe Bababebi’s opinions include identifying the color…..



Indeed, Bababebi was very professional in her services. Her opinion was Rouge Grenat and had flagged out to me that the bag could have been re-dyed...But the 'dye stains' on the pics were only shadows and reflections of my window curtains. I am still waiting for Bababebi's reply to see if there is a need to make any amendment to the color in the authenticity report. I just hope the seller has not lied about re-dyeing the bag. I would not be able to bring it for Hermes bag spa


----------



## textilegirl

Seedlessplum said:


> Indeed, Bababebi was very professional in her services. Her opinion was Rouge Grenat and had flagged out to me that the bag could have been re-dyed...But the 'dye stains' on the pics were only shadows and reflections of my window curtains. I am still waiting for Bababebi's reply to see if there is a need to make any amendment to the color in the authenticity report. I just hope the seller has not lied about re-dyeing the bag. I would not be able to bring it for Hermes bag spa


Yikes! I very much hope that you aren’t dealing with an unscrupulous seller; there might be circumstances where you would choose to purchase a re-dyed bag (I don’t think I would) but it’s always preferable to know all of the relevant facts _beforehand_. Good luck with your research


----------



## gracie05

hermesgeek said:


> Hello! Does anyone know what type of leather the interior base of the lindy is? Is it tadelakt? I’ve always meant to ask here but I always forget lol!



I just checked my mini Lindy and I believe the interior is swift


----------



## hermesgeek

gracie05 said:


> I just checked my mini Lindy and I believe the interior is swift



thank you so much for your response! I also thought of it as swift but here’s the weird part, my lindy is in etoupe and so is my swift toolbox but my swift toolbox feels and looks very different from my lindy’s base. I’m not saying it isn’t swift but it keeps me wondering lol


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## gracie05

hermesgeek said:


> thank you so much for your response! I also thought of it as swift but here’s the weird part, my lindy is in etoupe and so is my swift toolbox but my swift toolbox feels and looks very different from my lindy’s base. I’m not saying it isn’t swift but it keeps me wondering lol



hm, I’m not 100% sure it is swift but the leather grain (gold in the picture below) looks and feels extremely similar to my swift mini roulis (mauve sylvestre in the picture below). My mini Lindy is in clemence, maybe different leathers have different interior leathers?


----------



## Seedlessplum

I've got my answer, thanks to Bababebi. Its actually tadelakt leather in rouge vif....not sure if i can handle the delicacy of this leather  but i am so in love with this bag...



Seedlessplum said:


> I have been searching hi and low for answers but to no avail. May I ask if anyone can ID the color of this K32 in swift leather? It's a stamp X (Year 2016) bag. Already authenticated by Bababebi, and seller said it has not been re-dyed. But I need some honest opinions please...TIA!
> 
> Top: With natural light in the car; Bottom: Indoor lighting
> 
> View attachment 5371846
> 
> View attachment 5371847


----------



## QuelleFromage

Seedlessplum said:


> I have been searching hi and low for answers but to no avail. May I ask if anyone can ID the color of this K32 in swift leather? It's a stamp X (Year 2016) bag. Already authenticated by Bababebi, and seller said it has not been re-dyed. But I need some honest opinions please...TIA!
> 
> Top: With natural light in the car; Bottom: Indoor lighting
> 
> View attachment 5371846
> 
> View attachment 5371847


That's not Swift. I think it's Tadelakt. In Rouge Vif.

ETA: See I got scooped! LOL.


----------



## peonies13

Seedlessplum said:


> I've got my answer, thanks to Bababebi. Its actually tadelakt leather in rouge vif....not sure if i can handle the delicacy of this leather  but i am so in love with this bag...


A tad confused… didn’t you say (in an earlier post the other day) that Bababebi had already indicated the color as rouge granat? Did she change her mind?


----------



## bababebi

peonies13 said:


> A tad confused… didn’t you say (in an earlier post the other day) that Bababebi had already indicated the color as rouge granat? Did she change her mind?


There was an issue with the appearance of the Kelly in the photos which made color identification difficult. It was cleared up and we came to the right answer. Tadelakt and Rouge Vif.


----------



## PurpleUbe

Does anyone know what the name of this bag is?  I was looking for a different Toile bag and this popped up, but no name.  Thank you!


----------



## sandwiches

gracie05 said:


> hm, I’m not 100% sure it is swift but the leather grain (gold in the picture below) looks and feels extremely similar to my swift mini roulis (mauve sylvestre in the picture below). My mini Lindy is in clemence, maybe different leathers have different interior leathers?
> 
> View attachment 5372031
> 
> View attachment 5372032



I agree


----------



## sandwiches

My swift on the right (sorry, different lighting), but def looks like swift to me


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

PurpleUbe said:


> Does anyone know what the name of this bag is?  I was looking for a different Toile bag and this popped up, but no name.  Thank you!


The closure and structure is a lot like that of the Tsako, and when I did a Google image search for "Hermes vintage leather and toile Tsako shoulder bag" I got this hit from Leland Little Auctions. They are calling it Natural Barenia Leather and Toile Tsako Bag, Hermès.


----------



## PurpleUbe

cakeymakeybakey said:


> The closure and structure is a lot like that of the Tsako, and when I did a Google image search for "Hermes vintage leather and toile Tsako shoulder bag" I got this hit from Leland Little Auctions. They are calling it Natural Barenia Leather and Toile Tsako Bag, Hermès.


Thank you.  This is where I actually found the bag, but I don't think it's the name as it is very similar to a Task, but not quite.  Thank you for looking into it though!!


----------



## edwardiris

cakeymakeybakey said:


> Do you have a forward-facing picture of the bag when closed? The closure appears to be similar to that on the Cap d'Ail from 1964:
> 
> View attachment 5344108
> 
> 
> and the Jumping from 2007:
> 
> View attachment 5344105
> 
> 
> but neither of those was a clutch with a wristlet strap.


I think the design of Cargo Birkin is based on Drag Likis


----------



## Toronto24

Is anyone able to identify this colour for me? It’s a B35 epsom stamp G. ?Vert Cactus or Vert Vertigo? Thank you in advance!


----------



## gracie05

Toronto24 said:


> Is anyone able to identify this colour for me? It’s a B35 epsom stamp G. ?Vert Cactus or Vert Vertigo? Thank you in advance!
> 
> View attachment 5381656



Is it G in a square (2003)? My guess would be vert bengale

see similar from a past fashionphile listing here


----------



## Toronto24

gracie05 said:


> Is it G in a square (2003)? My guess would be vert bengale
> 
> see similar from a past fashionphile listing here



Thanks so much!


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

Resurrecting this discussion because I am well and truly baffled.

I recently purchased this bag from Rebag. It was listed as "Hermes Sorbonne Tote Ardennes Small." I have received it, and it is most definitely an Hermès bag in Vert Foncé Ardennes. I'm annoyed to learn that it did not ship with the second set of longer handles that was shown in Rebag's eBay listing of the same bag, but that's a grievance for another day...










						Hermes Sorbonne Tote Ardennes Small Green 9110622
					

Online Sale - Authentic Green Hermes Sorbonne Tote Ardennes Small at Rebag.com. Guaranteed genuine! Financing available. 9110622




					shop.rebag.com
				




From my extensive scholarship of vintage H bags, I've variously understood this bag to be referred to as the Dauphin and the Sorbonne, depending upon whom you rely. This forum post sharing an eBay listing refers to the style as the Dauphin, although several TPF members replied that it was the Sorbonne:



Lifeisgreat said:


> I am eying this bag on eBay for the color and size, and it appears to have a separate cross body strap.  Does anyone know the style name?  The listing says Dauphin but I can't find anything online by that name.
> 
> View attachment 5127540



And this forum post also refers to it as the Dauphin:






						Post ebay/website Hermes finds
					

LA Bag eBay: HERMES PARIS AUTHENTIC BAG LA LEATHER BROWN SOFT TASCHE (Artikel 220054444695 endet 05.12.06 20:00:00 MEZ)




					forum.purseblog.com
				







One of my old reference catalogues from Japan, the _Hermès Perfect Book 2003_ also refers to this style as the Dauphin:




However, my _Hermès Super Collection_ catalogue, also from 2003, shows the style to be known as the Sorbonne:




Google searches for "Hermès Sorbonne bag" turn up various iterations of both bags.

The shape of the bag I purchased is the shape of the Dauphin bag depicted in these images I've shared, but a Google search for "Hermès Dauphin bag" yields not a single hit for a bag like this, but rather, oodles of images of various silk and leather dolphin charms, the odd pair of loafers (?), and a prompt to check if I meant "Dauphine" instead. 

Fellow vintage *H* nerds, I implore you to chime in.


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## MAGJES

Is this H color Orange or Poitron?  It looks different from an orange bag I sold in the past.
Also….see the dark half circle under the front plate?   was told (when I complained as the dark mark was not disclosed) that it is called a “Happy smile” and is common on Birkins….why have I never heard of this? 

Sorry. Every pic I took is a different color.


----------



## nymeria

MAGJES said:


> Is this H color Orange or Poitron?  It looks different from an orange bag I sold in the past.
> Also….see the dark half circle under the front plate?   was told (when I complained as the dark mark was not disclosed) that it is called a “Happy smile” and is common on Birkins….why have I never heard of this?
> 
> Sorry. Every pic I took is a different color.
> View attachment 5382079
> View attachment 5382080
> View attachment 5382081
> View attachment 5382082
> View attachment 5382083


To my inexpert eye, it appears to be poitron.
And for what's its worth, the only "happy smile" I've heard of is the semi-circle that is worn into the leather ( usually a smooth one) by the swinging of the clochette against it. 
Hmmm..


----------



## textilegirl

cakeymakeybakey said:


> Resurrecting this discussion because I am well and truly baffled.
> 
> I recently purchased this bag from Rebag. It was listed as "Hermes Sorbonne Tote Ardennes Small." I have received it, and it is most definitely an Hermès bag in Vert Foncé Ardennes. I'm annoyed to learn that it did not ship with the second set of longer handles that was shown in Rebag's eBay listing of the same bag, but that's a grievance for another day...
> 
> View attachment 5382034
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hermes Sorbonne Tote Ardennes Small Green 9110622
> 
> 
> Online Sale - Authentic Green Hermes Sorbonne Tote Ardennes Small at Rebag.com. Guaranteed genuine! Financing available. 9110622
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shop.rebag.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From my extensive scholarship of vintage H bags, I've variously understood this bag to be referred to as the Dauphin and the Sorbonne, depending upon whom you rely. This forum post sharing an eBay listing refers to the style as the Dauphin, although several TPF members replied that it was the Sorbonne:
> 
> 
> 
> And this forum post also refers to it as the Dauphin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post ebay/website Hermes finds
> 
> 
> LA Bag eBay: HERMES PARIS AUTHENTIC BAG LA LEATHER BROWN SOFT TASCHE (Artikel 220054444695 endet 05.12.06 20:00:00 MEZ)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5382038
> 
> 
> One of my old reference catalogues from Japan, the _Hermès Perfect Book 2003_ also refers to this style as the Dauphin:
> 
> View attachment 5382033
> 
> 
> However, my _Hermès Super Collection_ catalogue, also from 2003, shows the style to be known as the Sorbonne:
> 
> View attachment 5382040
> 
> 
> Google searches for "Hermès Sorbonne bag" turn up various iterations of both bags.
> 
> The shape of the bag I purchased is the shape of the Dauphin bag depicted in these images I've shared, but a Google search for "Hermès Dauphin bag" yields not a single hit for a bag like this, but rather, oodles of images of various silk and leather dolphin charms, the odd pair of loafers (?), and a prompt to check if I meant "Dauphine" instead.
> 
> Fellow vintage *H* nerds, I implore you to chime in.


@cakeymakeybakey, I’m absolutely no expert but I’m pretty sure I’ve often seen your Ardennes bag called the Sorbonne; I’ve never seen it referred to as the Dauphin.  I think it’s cute!


----------



## tannfran

MAGJES said:


> Is this H color Orange or Poitron?  It looks different from an orange bag I sold in the past.
> Also….see the dark half circle under the front plate?   was told (when I complained as the dark mark was not disclosed) that it is called a “Happy smile” and is common on Birkins….why have I never heard of this?
> 
> Sorry. Every pic I took is a different color.
> View attachment 5382079
> View attachment 5382080
> View attachment 5382081
> View attachment 5382082
> View attachment 5382083


Orange H


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

nymeria said:


> To my inexpert eye, it appears to be poitron.
> And for what's its worth, the only "happy smile" I've heard of is the semi-circle that is worn into the leather ( usually a smooth one) by the swinging of the clochette against it.
> Hmmm..


Definitely Potiron. And I agree with @nymeria with respect to the "happy smile." Not sure why it's so "happy" ...


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

MAGJES said:


> Is this H color Orange or Poitron?  It looks different from an orange bag I sold in the past.
> Also….see the dark half circle under the front plate?   was told (when I complained as the dark mark was not disclosed) that it is called a “Happy smile” and is common on Birkins….why have I never heard of this?
> 
> Sorry. Every pic I took is a different color.
> View attachment 5382079
> View attachment 5382080
> View attachment 5382081
> View attachment 5382082
> View attachment 5382083



This is Potiron. I have a Potiron and Parchemin bi-color Picotin.

In French, Potiron means "pumpkin." You will note that this orange is more pumpkin-like than the signature orange of Orange H. Not that it's terribly helpful because different leathers take color differently, but here is a thread comparing the two colors:






						orange vs potiron
					

Hi everybody! recently I spotted a women carring a beautiful large  orange, maybe size 40 kelly. It was absolutely gorgeous. I'm not sure of the color but it was definetly a orange .I could not tell what the leather was .My question is what is the difference of the two. Orange vs Potiron and...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

textilegirl said:


> @cakeymakeybakey, I’m absolutely no expert but I’m pretty sure I’ve often seen your Ardennes bag called the Sorbonne; I’ve never seen it referred to as the Dauphin.  I think it’s cute!


Yes, it is very cute, and super easy to wear. I just wish I could teleport to Paris and have VIP access to the Hermès archives to do more research on the definitive answer.   For now I will call it a Sac Sorbonne, until I can be sure otherwise.


----------



## QuelleFromage

MAGJES said:


> Is this H color Orange or Poitron?  It looks different from an orange bag I sold in the past.
> Also….see the dark half circle under the front plate?   was told (when I complained as the dark mark was not disclosed) that it is called a “Happy smile” and is common on Birkins….why have I never heard of this?
> 
> Sorry. Every pic I took is a different color.
> View attachment 5382079
> View attachment 5382080
> View attachment 5382081
> View attachment 5382082
> View attachment 5382083


This is Potiron.

The "smile" is from a lock swinging across the leather. To call it a "happy smile" is in the eyes of the beholder (or the reseller!). This one looks like it might have been from a covered lock? More often with bare locks you see an actual line.


----------



## MAGJES

QuelleFromage said:


> This is Potiron.
> 
> The "smile" is from a lock swinging across the leather. To call it a "happy smile" is in the eyes of the beholder (or the reseller!). This one looks like it might have been from a covered lock? More often with bare locks you see an actual line.





nymeria said:


> To my inexpert eye, it appears to be poitron.
> And for what's its worth, the only "happy smile" I've heard of is the semi-circle that is worn into the leather ( usually a smooth one) by the swinging of the clochette against it.
> Hmmm..





cakeymakeybakey said:


> Definitely Potiron. And I agree with @nymeria with respect to the "happy smile." Not sure why it's so "happy" ...





cakeymakeybakey said:


> This is Potiron. I have a Potiron and Parchemin bi-color Picotin.
> 
> In French, Potiron means "pumpkin." You will note that this orange is more pumpkin-like than the signature orange of Orange H. Not that it's terribly helpful because different leathers take color differently, but here is a thread comparing the two colors:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> orange vs potiron
> 
> 
> Hi everybody! recently I spotted a women carring a beautiful large  orange, maybe size 40 kelly. It was absolutely gorgeous. I'm not sure of the color but it was definetly a orange .I could not tell what the leather was .My question is what is the difference of the two. Orange vs Potiron and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Thanks everyone for helping to identify the color. The color was not what I was expecting when opening the box….then I was sidetracked by the dark mark on the front.


----------



## bababebi

MAGJES said:


> Is this H color Orange or Poitron?  It looks different from an orange bag I sold in the past.
> Also….see the dark half circle under the front plate?   was told (when I complained as the dark mark was not disclosed) that it is called a “Happy smile” and is common on Birkins….why have I never heard of this?
> 
> Sorry. Every pic I took is a different color.
> View attachment 5382079
> View attachment 5382080
> View attachment 5382081
> View attachment 5382082
> View attachment 5382083


What year is this? Looks like a newish bag. Might also be Terre Battue.


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

bababebi said:


> What year is this? Looks like a newish bag. Might also be Terre Battue.


OOOH, I forgot about Terre Battue.

To throw a monkey wrench into the mix, here is @kath00's Terre Battue B30, Signature Orange B35, and Capucine GP...
(from this thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/terre-battue-help-with-new-2016-color-please.944074/page-2)


----------



## MAGJES

bababebi said:


> What year is this? Looks like a newish bag. Might also be Terre Battue.


Hi,
T stamp so 2015?


----------



## bababebi

MAGJES said:


> Hi,
> T stamp so 2015?


Then it is Terre Battue. I do not believe Potiron was still in production in 2015.


----------



## MAGJES

bababebi said:


> Then it is Terre Battue. I do not believe Potiron was still in production in 2015.


Thank you!


----------



## Kendogger2002

Hi everyone!
I got lucky with this birkin 40 with circle S stamp from 1989!  It was sold as Barenia leather but for age, it’s very light in color.  Do you think this leather is Vache naturelle? 

Thank you in advance for your input and help!
Ken


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

What a gorgeous bag! It's so hard to tell from photos; most of your pictures show the bag looking like Barenia, but this one looks more like Vache Natural:




Here's my Whitebus 30 in VN:




That being said, Barenia and VN are very different leathers. 

"Vache Natural is a cowhide and is very stiff and thick and will be very pale when brand new. It will age to a honey patina in much the same was as LV Vachetta trim on their monogram bags, which can take many years. This skin will be more structured and will retain a rigid shape virtually forever. Barenia is a calfskin and is very soft and flexible and starts out much darker, even when new. Barenia gains its patina much sooner than Vache Naturel and has a much more luxurious hand. Barenia is a classic saddle calfskin."

VN is vegetable tanned and Barenia is oil tanned, hence the difference in patina color when new.

This thread has a helpful discussion of the differences in leathers: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/vache-natural-vs-barenia.484435/

Good luck! Whatever you discover, you have found yourself a real beauty!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Hermès Handbag for women | Buy or Sell Hermès Purse online! - Vestiaire Collective
					

ll➤ Discover pre-loved hermès and more luxury fashion designer Handbags! ✓ Shop your favourite designer brands at up to -70% off. Fast delivery.




					www.vestiairecollective.com
				



Does anyone have any idea what leather this bag may be in?
And the colour?
I thought maybe Havanne ? 
But I cant work out leather..seller said it may be Barenia but I know it isn't due to foil stamp..
Perhaps Gulliver?
Any suggestions gratefully received.


----------



## dosageusage

Does anyone know what color this Birkin wore by Christine Quinn from Selling Sunset is?

To me, it looks like Bleu Lagon, but I'm not totally sure.

Thanks, everyone


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Hermès Handbag for women | Buy or Sell Hermès Purse online! - Vestiaire Collective
> 
> 
> ll➤ Discover pre-loved hermès and more luxury fashion designer Handbags! ✓ Shop your favourite designer brands at up to -70% off. Fast delivery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vestiairecollective.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any idea what leather this bag may be in?
> And the colour?
> I thought maybe Havanne ?
> But I cant work out leather..seller said it may be Barenia but I know it isn't due to foil stamp..
> Perhaps Gulliver?
> Any suggestions gratefully received.


Looks a bit like Ardennes. My Sorbonne has a similar flattish grain. I was also thinking Havanne or maybe Marron Indie or Noisette. Could it also be Vache Liegée? Don't think it's Gulliver, which has a much finer grain than this.

For reference, here is a Gulliver Birkin in Havanne. I am lusting after this bag...


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

cakeymakeybakey said:


> Looks a bit like Ardennes. My Sorbonne has a similar flattish grain. I was also thinking Havanne or maybe Marron Indie or Noisette. Could it also be Vache Liegée? Don't think it's Gulliver, which has a much finer grain than this.
> 
> For reference, here is a Gulliver Birkin in Havanne. I am lusting after this bag...


Thank you!
I did wonder about Ardennes but from memory an Ardennes bag I saw IRL didn't look like this..but of course just like our skin every skin of natural leather has slight variations.
I did also think the colour could be Marron Indie....
Ugh so hard to pull the trigger when not seeing something in the flesh!
Btw the Birkin you linked to is indeed a beauty-I really hope you end up with it in your collection 
And thank you so much for responding.


----------



## 880

cakeymakeybakey said:


> Looks a bit like Ardennes. My Sorbonne has a similar flattish grain. I was also thinking Havanne or maybe Marron Indie or Noisette. Could it also be Vache Liegée? Don't think it's Gulliver, which has a much finer grain than this.
> 
> For reference, here is a Gulliver Birkin in Havanne. I am lusting after this bag...


@maxroxxherhandbags, I don’t think it’s vache liegee (Or at least it doesn’t look like my vache liegee which seems to be more uniformly textured) Agree with @cakeymakeybakey that gulliver/swift are smoother and finer grained, and that it could be Ardennes. Perhaps ask docride in her Lazarus thread?

re color, I think ebene or marron fonce but IDK


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Thank you!
> I did wonder about Ardennes but from memory an Ardennes bag I saw IRL didn't look like this..but of course just like our skin every skin of natural leather has slight variations.
> I did also think the colour could be Marron Indie....
> Ugh so hard to pull the trigger when not seeing something in the flesh!
> Btw the Birkin you linked to is indeed a beauty-I really hope you end up with it in your collection
> And thank you so much for responding.


If I'm reading the blind stamp correctly, it's a K in a square, so 2007. It looks well-loved for a 15-year-old bag; can't be Ardennes as they discontinued that in 2004, so possibly Vache Liegée or a well-worn Togo? Best of luck with this.


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

880 said:


> @maxroxxherhandbags, I don’t think it’s vache liegee. Agree with @cakeymakeybakey that gulliver/swift are smoother and finer grained, and that it could be Ardennes. Perhaps ask docride in her Lazarus thread?
> 
> re color, I think ebene or marron fonce but IDK


Yes, I would check with Doc on the re-beautification of this bag and opinions on leather.


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Thank you!
> I did wonder about Ardennes but from memory an Ardennes bag I saw IRL didn't look like this..but of course just like our skin every skin of natural leather has slight variations.
> I did also think the colour could be Marron Indie....
> Ugh so hard to pull the trigger when not seeing something in the flesh!
> Btw the Birkin you linked to is indeed a beauty-I really hope you end up with it in your collection
> And thank you so much for responding.


And just for reference, here is my 1993 Ardennes Sorbonne. See how the grain is kind of flat, like a smoothed out Togo:


----------



## mariaolivia

kalinka-malinka said:


> Will you please help to identify this color. Thank you everyone in advance!


gorgeous!  Is it Rouge H?


----------



## catchingfireflies

Does anyone know what type of leather and the color this bag is? It's a vintage kelly 35 toile. Please let me know if more photos are needed. Thank you!!


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

catchingfireflies said:


> Does anyone know what type of leather and the color this bag is? It's a vintage kelly 35 toile. Please let me know if more photos are needed. Thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5390303
> View attachment 5390304
> View attachment 5390305


Do you know the year of the bag? If it's pre-2003, it could be Courchevel or perhaps Veau Grain Lisse. Both are embossed leathers that were used prior to the introduction of Epsom.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

cakeymakeybakey said:


> If I'm reading the blind stamp correctly, it's a K in a square, so 2007. It looks well-loved for a 15-year-old bag; can't be Ardennes as they discontinued that in 2004, so possibly Vache Liegée or a well-worn Togo? Best of luck with this.


my  reply got deleted because I went off on a tangent.
In brief I decided against pulling the trigger on the bag for various reasons.
Thank you for your help


----------



## nostalgists

nostalgists said:


> Can anyone identify the color and leather of this Kelly? Pc: elsa Hosk on instagram
> 
> View attachment 5346977
> 
> 
> View attachment 5346980


Hey sorry I just wanted to re-Ask about this bag to see if anyone could help identify the color? I’ve been trying to search myself but could really use anyone expertise!


----------



## gracie05

nostalgists said:


> Hey sorry I just wanted to re-Ask about this bag to see if anyone could help identify the color? I’ve been trying to search myself but could really use anyone expertise!



It’s hard to identify the exact color since colors can vary so much with lighting. Also, it would depend on the year the bag was made, since most colors are seasonal and are not made every year. I’d recommend starting with this website (scroll down to the greens) and check out colors like vert bengale, cactus, malachite and vert vertigo to see possibilities


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## dosageusage

nostalgists said:


> Hey sorry I just wanted to re-Ask about this bag to see if anyone could help identify the color? I’ve been trying to search myself but could really use anyone expertise!



Hard to tell with the lighting, but to me, it looks like Vert Anglais.


----------



## Possum

nostalgists said:


> Hey sorry I just wanted to re-Ask about this bag to see if anyone could help identify the color? I’ve been trying to search myself but could really use anyone expertise!


Sorry I'm not an expert at all, but it seems to be the older style Kelly where the strap attaches directly to the handle rings. For this reason I would like to throw 'Vert Clair' into the ring. In that lighting it does look like 'Vert Anglias' as @dosageusage suggests also.


----------



## DA Club

Hi! I just bought this bag on Fashionphile and it’s listed as Etain but the color looks so much like a graphite Birkin I bought circa 2008/09 (that I later sold, big regret). It’s an N stamp from 2010 and I thought Etain didn’t get released until 2011?

I know the colors may be off due to their studio lighting and I’ll have a better idea of the color once it arrives but thought I would ask for opinions here. Here’s the listing: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/hermes-taurillon-clemence-birkin-30-etain-996022

Thanks so much!


----------



## nicole0612

DA Club said:


> Hi! I just bought this bag on Fashionphile and it’s listed as Etain but the color looks so much like a graphite Birkin I bought circa 2008/09 (that I later sold, big regret). It’s an N stamp from 2010 and I thought Etain didn’t get released until 2011?
> 
> I know the colors may be off due to their studio lighting and I’ll have a better idea of the color once it arrives but thought I would ask for opinions here. Here’s the listing: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/hermes-taurillon-clemence-birkin-30-etain-996022
> 
> Thanks so much!
> View attachment 5390871


I thought graphite when I first saw your photo as well, as I also have a graphite Birkin, but I don’t think it is. My Graphite B has lighter contrast stitching and this bag does not, so maybe it is Etain with studio lighting.


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

DA Club said:


> Hi! I just bought this bag on Fashionphile and it’s listed as Etain but the color looks so much like a graphite Birkin I bought circa 2008/09 (that I later sold, big regret). It’s an N stamp from 2010 and I thought Etain didn’t get released until 2011?
> 
> I know the colors may be off due to their studio lighting and I’ll have a better idea of the color once it arrives but thought I would ask for opinions here. Here’s the listing: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/hermes-taurillon-clemence-birkin-30-etain-996022
> 
> Thanks so much!
> View attachment 5390871


I would also have thought Graphite, as it's too dark for Gris Asphalte. Here is my P stamp Evelyne in Etain Clemence bought in boutique in September of 2012. First pic is bright overcast daylight, second is dim light no flash. I could not re-create their studio lighting conditions, but even in my dim light the tone is off from that of your Birkin. I have heard that later iterations of Etain are darker and less warm than the early years, but I've not heard of an early year Etain being quite so dark and cool verging on off-black.


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

Here is a Birkin 35 they list as Graphite:









						HERMES Togo Birkin 35 Graphite | FASHIONPHILE
					

This is an authentic HERMES Togo Birkin 35 in Graphite. This iconic handbag is finely crafted of grained calfskin leather in grey. The bag features rolled leather top handles, a leather belt and polished silver hardware, including a turn lock, a padlock and a hanging clochette with keys. The...




					www.fashionphile.com
				




See how the tone is slightly cooler than the bag you bought? Maybe yours *is* Etain and the lighting is just confusing us.


----------



## DA Club

nicole0612 said:


> I thought graphite when I first saw your photo as well, as I also have a graphite Birkin, but I don’t think it is. My Graphite B has lighter contrast stitching and this bag does not, so maybe it is Etain with studio lighting.



Good point! I remember my old Graphite had contrast stitching too!



cakeymakeybakey said:


> I would also have thought Graphite, as it's too dark for Gris Asphalte. Here is my P stamp Evelyne in Etain Clemence bought in boutique in September of 2012. First pic is bright overcast daylight, second is dim light no flash. I could not re-create their studio lighting conditions, but even in my dim light the tone is off from that of your Birkin. I have heard that later iterations of Etain are darker and less warm than the early years, but I've not heard of an early year Etain being quite so dark and cool verging on off-black.



Thanks for taking the time to take pics! Your Evelyne is gorgeous. The bag will arrive tomorrow so I guess we’ll see if it’s truly Etain. I’m just so curious about the N stamp cause everything I’ve read is that 2011 was the first year of Etain, not 2010



cakeymakeybakey said:


> Here is a Birkin 35 they list as Graphite:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERMES Togo Birkin 35 Graphite | FASHIONPHILE
> 
> 
> This is an authentic HERMES Togo Birkin 35 in Graphite. This iconic handbag is finely crafted of grained calfskin leather in grey. The bag features rolled leather top handles, a leather belt and polished silver hardware, including a turn lock, a padlock and a hanging clochette with keys. The...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fashionphile.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See how the tone is slightly cooler than the bag you bought? Maybe yours *is* Etain and the lighting is just confusing us.



True, this older Graphite is a cooler tone


----------



## this_is_rj

DA Club said:


> Hi! I just bought this bag on Fashionphile and it’s listed as Etain but the color looks so much like a graphite Birkin I bought circa 2008/09 (that I later sold, big regret). It’s an N stamp from 2010 and I thought Etain didn’t get released until 2011?
> 
> I know the colors may be off due to their studio lighting and I’ll have a better idea of the color once it arrives but thought I would ask for opinions here. Here’s the listing: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/hermes-taurillon-clemence-birkin-30-etain-996022
> 
> Thanks so much!
> View attachment 5390871


I don't think it is etain as older etain bags had a brown resin, this bag has black resin.


----------



## DA Club

My bag got delivered! I am so confused on the color and I thought I knew Hermes colors well! I have an email into Fashionphile too cause I’m almost positive this is not Etain and I pointed out that Etain was not out yet during the N stamp.

Here’s some pics in natural light and artificial light and compared to my Kelly in Etoupe swift. It’s almost the exact color of my wood floors! These pics are all unfiltered. Can anyone ID this color?


----------



## acrowcounted

DA Club said:


> My bag got delivered! I am so confused on the color and I thought I knew Hermes colors well! I have an email into Fashionphile too cause I’m almost positive this is not Etain and I pointed out that Etain was not out yet during the N stamp.
> 
> Here’s some pics in natural light and artificial light and compared to my Kelly in Etoupe swift. It’s almost the exact color of my wood floors! These pics are all unfiltered. Can anyone ID this color?
> 
> View attachment 5392684
> View attachment 5392685
> View attachment 5392686
> View attachment 5392688


Ebene?


----------



## nicole0612

DA Club said:


> My bag got delivered! I am so confused on the color and I thought I knew Hermes colors well! I have an email into Fashionphile too cause I’m almost positive this is not Etain and I pointed out that Etain was not out yet during the N stamp.
> 
> Here’s some pics in natural light and artificial light and compared to my Kelly in Etoupe swift. It’s almost the exact color of my wood floors! These pics are all unfiltered. Can anyone ID this color?
> 
> View attachment 5392684
> View attachment 5392685
> View attachment 5392686
> View attachment 5392688


Maybe it is graphite after all! In the first photo it does look like it has lighter contrast stitching. Here is mine for reference.


----------



## nicole0612

*DP


----------



## DA Club

acrowcounted said:


> Ebene?



I think you might be right! I’m trying to look up Ebene bags now to compare.



nicole0612 said:


> Maybe it is graphite after all! In the first photo it does look like it has lighter contrast stitching. Here is mine for reference.



Thanks for posting the pic! Mine def doesn’t have contrast stitching. You have a beautiful bag!


----------



## Tonimichelle

DA Club said:


> My bag got delivered! I am so confused on the color and I thought I knew Hermes colors well! I have an email into Fashionphile too cause I’m almost positive this is not Etain and I pointed out that Etain was not out yet during the N stamp.
> 
> Here’s some pics in natural light and artificial light and compared to my Kelly in Etoupe swift. It’s almost the exact color of my wood floors! These pics are all unfiltered. Can anyone ID this color?
> 
> View attachment 5392684
> View attachment 5392685
> View attachment 5392686
> View attachment 5392688


I agree with @acrowcounted could well be ebene. Excuse the photo, I sent it to after sales to enquire about repair (she's now in Paris) but the stitching has a slight pinkish tone in certain lights.


----------



## CoconutDonut

Hello! Could someone please confirm that this is barenia (with lots of striations)? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## dosageusage

dosageusage said:


> Does anyone know what color this Birkin wore by Christine Quinn from Selling Sunset is?
> 
> To me, it looks like Bleu Lagon, but I'm not totally sure.
> 
> Thanks, everyone



Bumping this one with a better picture. Anyone know what color this blue/turquoise Birkin is?


----------



## gracie05

dosageusage said:


> Bumping this one with a better picture. Anyone know what color this blue/turquoise Birkin is?



Lagon seems right to me. Here is a lagon listing that looks very very close color-wise IMO


----------



## DA Club

Tonimichelle said:


> I agree with @acrowcounted could well be ebene. Excuse the photo, I sent it to after sales to enquire about repair (she's now in Paris) but the stitching has a slight pinkish tone in certain lights.
> View attachment 5392781



Thank you! Wow your close up exactly matches the color of my bag! Mystery solved, thanks!


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

DA Club said:


> My bag got delivered! I am so confused on the color and I thought I knew Hermes colors well! I have an email into Fashionphile too cause I’m almost positive this is not Etain and I pointed out that Etain was not out yet during the N stamp.
> 
> Here’s some pics in natural light and artificial light and compared to my Kelly in Etoupe swift. It’s almost the exact color of my wood floors! These pics are all unfiltered. Can anyone ID this color?
> 
> View attachment 5392684
> View attachment 5392685
> View attachment 5392686
> View attachment 5392688


Could it be Plomb? My Graphite Clemence Picotin TGM has Plomb Swift trim and has a similar tone. Here is a Birkin in Plomb Togo:


----------



## coldbrewcoffeekate

I love red and blue but I’ve never seen a Birkin like this that isn’t HSS. Does anyone know what this combo is?


----------



## gracie05

coldbrewcoffeekate said:


> I love red and blue but I’ve never seen a Birkin like this that isn’t HSS. Does anyone know what this combo is?
> 
> View attachment 5393681



I have seen bleu royal/capucine verso birkins on resale sites, here is one listing. Could be this combo? Verso Bs and Ks are definitely made each season and not HSS


----------



## coldbrewcoffeekate

gracie05 said:


> I have seen bleu royal/capucine verso birkins on resale sites, here is one listing. Could be this combo? Verso Bs and Ks are definitely made each season and not HSS


Ahhh thank you! I love that combo so it sounds like I have something new to stalk.


----------



## DA Club

cakeymakeybakey said:


> Could it be Plomb? My Graphite Clemence Picotin TGM has Plomb Swift trim and has a similar tone. Here is a Birkin in Plomb Togo:
> 
> View attachment 5393402



Thanks! I wish it was Plomb, that’s such a pretty color. But mine is definitely not that grey in comparison to Plomb.


----------



## peonies13

Can anyone enlighten me what this almost-plus-sign looking blind stamp means? It’s more like a fleur de lys than a plus (since the vertical line has bulbous rounded ends vs the horizontal line which has blunt squared ends) so I’m thinking it might be an artisan’s personal ID mark? Any ideas? Here’s a link to the preloved item and a screenshot of the stamp too

http://www.fashionphile.com/product-849272


----------



## Xthgirl

Not purchases but i bugged h.com to send me these petit H charms because my petit H order didnt come with these. Sadly, they didnt send me petit H ribbon either.

anybody know what color these are?


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

peonies13 said:


> Can anyone enlighten me what this almost-plus-sign looking blind stamp means? It’s more like a fleur de lys than a plus (since the vertical line has bulbous rounded ends vs the horizontal line which has blunt squared ends) so I’m thinking it might be an artisan’s personal ID mark? Any ideas? Here’s a link to the preloved item and a screenshot of the stamp too
> 
> http://www.fashionphile.com/product-849272


It's the artisan's personal mark. I have a bag with an Ω (Omega) symbol.


----------



## peonies13

cakeymakeybakey said:


> It's the artisan's personal mark. I have a bag with an Ω (Omega) symbol.


Thanks for letting me know! Is there a reason not all items have an obvious artisan mark or am I just not seeing it as clearly on other items? I’m going to go check my bags now!


----------



## CoconutDonut

CoconutDonut said:


> Hello! Could someone please confirm that this is barenia (with lots of striations)? Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 5393032
> 
> 
> View attachment 5393033


Bumping this post to see if anyone can help. I love barenia leather and went through the entire Ode thread on this leather. While I know striations are normal, I have not seen any pictures with this many striations on a bag. I like the character they give the bag and would love to know if these indeed are striations that will patina over time? Thanks again!


----------



## khg123

Vlad said:


> As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!


I have a Kelly 28 in Clemence leather and just received a Birkin 30 also listed as Clemence.  It's a 2010 while my Kelly is a 2012, but I'm surprised at both the sheen of the Birkin (it has a shine while my Kelly is matte) and the weight (its quite a bit lighter than my Kelly) and wonder if it really is Clemence.  The leather is gloriously soft, and thinner than my Kelly.  I'd be grateful for any insight.


----------



## khg123

I have a Kelly 28 in Clemence leather and just received a black Birkin 30 listed as Clemence as well.  I'm surprised at the differences between the two.  The Kelly is matte and stiffer and heavier than the Birkin.  The leather on the Birkin feels thinner, softer and has a sheen to it.  I'd appreciate some thoughts. -are these the same leathers or is the Birkin something else?  I love it either way but want to make sure I know what I am caring for.


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## FashionistaSista

MrGoyard said:


> Could someone please identify this leather? I was thinking Clemence or Togo, but I am of course not an expert!
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 2918560


It appears to be etain in either Clemence or Togo


----------



## Vamp88

Forgive my ignorance here, but just trying to learn about various colors. What beautiful color is this that this Yter has? Is this the color miel? or etrusque? OMG I think the bag is stunning. It's neat how the person has their backdrop in the gold color family too.


----------



## nymeria

I'm thinking Miel. Etrusque tends to have a bit more orange IMHO.


----------



## by_nina

I need your help!  I got my first Hermes and I'm lost with the colour. The reseller stated that the colour is Bordeaux but I'm not sure. Can you guys identify the colour being Bordeaux, Rouge H or something else? Thank you!

The stamp is circled C so I believe the year 1991


----------



## kttREX

Does anyone know what size K influencer @annapage has? I was thinking it was a 25 but it looks smaller than that


----------



## JessicaWBath

Ogling a gorgeous clutch in vibrato leather (can ANYONE else not type "vibrato" without their typing fingers automatically adding an "r" to the end?!?! Can't even blame autocorrect, just my brain!   ). Sellier Knightsbridge have it on their website at the moment - https://www.sellierknightsbridge.co...ducts/hermes-vibrato-leather-beige-clutch-bag

Feel like a clutch might be the most practical way for me to own vibrato (feel like I'd damage it, if using regularly).

Just wondering what the design name is? It has kind of toggle drawstring by the looks of the photos? Mainly wondering, so I can see if anyone has discussed how much will fit in it on a blog somewhere! The site calls it the "Vibrato Clutch", but I can't find any others in this design, so I'm wondering if that's not the actual design name. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## SalmaB

Can someone please tell me what color this is? I tried for figure it out with no lock TIA


----------



## gracie05

SalmaB said:


> Can someone please tell me what color this is? I tried for figure it out with no lock TIA



Could it be Mykonos? Here is a swift Lindy from the same year (O in a square) in Mykonos, does it match your perception of the bag color IRL? It's a bit hard to tell the actual tone from the lighting in your pictures


----------



## SalmaB

gracie05 said:


> Could it be Mykonos? Here is a swift Lindy from the same year (O in a square) in Mykonos, does it match your perception of the bag color IRL? It's a bit hard to tell the actual tone from the lighting in your pictures


Thank you Gracie I think you’re right the Lindy looks identical in color!!! I’m sorry for the pics they had the worst lighting I tried to take many photos but some looked like Bleu France some like Zanzibar so I was confused but the Mykonos looks just like this Lindy you linked me TYSM


----------



## Vamp88

nymeria said:


> I'm thinking Miel. Etrusque tends to have a bit more orange IMHO.


Thank you so much nymeria!


----------



## B-Town

Can anyone identify the shade of blue of this Bastia in Chevre Mysore I got from Rebag recently? Thank you!


----------



## SalmaB

B-Town said:


> Can anyone identify the shade of blue of this Bastia in Chevre Mysore I got from Rebag recently? Thank you!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5405975


Bleu Electrique


----------



## B-Town

SalmaB said:


> Bleu Electrique


Thanks so much! I appreciate it.


----------



## pasdedeux1

dosageusage said:


> Does anyone know what color this Birkin wore by Christine Quinn from Selling Sunset is?
> 
> To me, it looks like Bleu Lagon, but I'm not totally sure.
> 
> Thanks, everyone


I’m late to the party but I had a b35 in Lagon (Lagoon) and it was exactly this color. It’s still my profile image (I have regrets about selling…)


----------



## eagle1002us

by_nina said:


> I need your help!  I got my first Hermes and I'm lost with the colour. The reseller stated that the colour is Bordeaux but I'm not sure. Can you guys identify the colour being Bordeaux, Rouge H or something else? Thank you!
> 
> The stamp is circled C so I believe the year 1991
> 
> View attachment 5398194
> 
> View attachment 5398195
> 
> View attachment 5398198


I've only seen Rouge H once in my life (Gawd, was it nice!).  But i have seen a lot of pictures of Rouge H over the years.  My guess is this is Rouge H.  But you could go to a boutique and ask to see the leather swatches.  They should show more or less what Rouge H looks like in various leathers.


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## by_nina

eagle1002us said:


> I've only seen Rouge H once in my life (Gawd, was it nice!).  But i have seen a lot of pictures of Rouge H over the years.  My guess is this is Rouge H.  But you could go to a boutique and ask to see the leather swatches.  They should show more or less what Rouge H looks like in various leathers.


Aww thank you so much for answering! Unfortunately I live in a country that doesn't have an Hermes store  But I just ordered a Bastia in Rouge H colour (also in epsom) so I will compare the colours together


----------



## QuelleFromage

by_nina said:


> I need your help!  I got my first Hermes and I'm lost with the colour. The reseller stated that the colour is Bordeaux but I'm not sure. Can you guys identify the colour being Bordeaux, Rouge H or something else? Thank you!
> 
> The stamp is circled C so I believe the year 1991
> 
> View attachment 5398194
> 
> View attachment 5398195
> 
> View attachment 5398198


Rouge H Courchevel


----------



## by_nina

QuelleFromage said:


> Rouge H Courchevel


Thank you so much @QuelleFromage  I actually thought it was Epsom but after seeing your comment I looked into it that Epsom wasn't even used back then  Thank you again!


----------



## msjazz

Hi all, may I have your help to identify the design of this vintage beauty? Million thanks!!


----------



## ukonvasara

hello everyone, *is it barenia leather? please help me!*
    this bag is from a Japanese local dealer so there is no link. i get as many pics as i can.
    i am very confused about the leather. at first glance, it is barenia to me. but after seeing more pics, i notice that the stamp is not steel instead of some kind of gold to me, and the stitching is brown instead of white.  but i still think the leather to be barenia leather for the white scratches and the glossy of the leather.
    please help me to identify the leather. if it is barenia leather, i would very much like to add it to my collection.
    thank you all in advance!


----------



## CharmyPoo

Can someone please help me identify what red this is?  Left is outdoors and right is indoors.


----------



## hermes1011

Hi does anyone know what leather and colour this b35 is? Thanks in advance.


----------



## tannfran

hermes1011 said:


> Hi does anyone know what leather and colour this b35 is? Thanks in advance.


Appears to be Vert fonce in ardennes.


----------



## NinaBrandt

Hi all
I have this vintage (from 90's). Can someone provide me with model name and maybe a pricerange? 
It is not broken but not in good condition either. 
Thanks in advance. Nina


----------



## acrowcounted

Tsako bag.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

NinaBrandt said:


> Hi all
> I have this vintage (from 90's). Can someone provide me with model name and maybe a pricerange?
> It is not broken but not in good condition either.
> Thanks in advance. Nina
> 
> View attachment 5434107
> 
> 
> View attachment 5434108
> 
> 
> View attachment 5434109
> 
> 
> View attachment 5434110


for price range perhaps check on vestiare?


----------



## xsweetdreamx

Hello, can someone help me identify the color of this Kelly Pocket Compact Wallet? And look like it is in Epsom leather right? Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## papertiger

xsweetdreamx said:


> Hello, can someone help me identify the color of this Kelly Pocket Compact Wallet? And look like it is in Epsom leather right? Thank you so much for your help.
> View attachment 5436076



Epsom


----------



## xsweetdreamx

papertiger said:


> Epsom


Thank you!! Do you know the name of the color?


----------



## papertiger

xsweetdreamx said:


> Thank you!! Do you know the name of the color?



Could be Deep Blue (seasonal around 3 years ago)

Looks not as bright or purple undertone as Bleu Electrique, Brighton would seem too light, don't know if B. Roi works with dates, check dates anyway as not all colours come in all leathers.

You will have to look at the date to see if that's possible.


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## xsweetdreamx

papertiger said:


> Could be Deep Blue (seasonal around 3 years ago)
> 
> Looks not as bright or purple undertone as Bleu Electrique, Brighton would seem too light, don't know if B. Roi works with dates, check dates anyway as not all colours come in all leathers.
> 
> You will have to look at the date to see if that's possible.


Thank you so much! I am checking with the seller to see if they can provide a date code. Thanks again for the info


----------



## pinkispunk

Is this really Ardoise?  Thank you so much for the help!   I have zero trust in TRR identifying colors correctly from long experience ! Swift.  I’m worried it is Graphite.  

https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/hermes-swift-birkin-30-dahme


----------



## nicole0612

pinkispunk said:


> Is this really Ardoise?  Thank you so much for the help!   I have zero trust in TRR identifying colors correctly from long experience ! Swift.  I’m worried it is Graphite.
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/hermes-swift-birkin-30-dahme
> 
> View attachment 5436154


I don’t think it is graphite since that should have contrast stitching.


----------



## pinkispunk

nicole0612 said:


> I don’t think it is graphite since that should have contrast stitching.


Thank you so much!  I was wondering  about the contrast stitching - very helpful to know Graphite has it not Ardoise.  Much appreciated.


----------



## nicole0612

pinkispunk said:


> Thank you so much!  I was wondering  about the contrast stitching - very helpful to know Graphite has it not Ardoise.  Much appreciated.


You are welcome. I do not own anything in Ardoise, so I cannot confirm that color, but do I have a Graphite Birkin.


----------



## unbeldi

Hello everyone!

I found this supposedly H bag on pre-loved website.
I was looking for a suitable bag in ostrich leather regardless of brand (I love my big ostrich tote from a non-brand -such a care free and durable leather! -, and wanted a bit smaller one for more daily use), and came across this one.

My question is if anybody could help me to identify the model.
The seller listed it as 'Aline', but I don't believe it because it doesn't have any of the characteristics of the current Aline.
The closest one from the current offering would be 'Bridado' backpack, but again, not an exact match either.
I just wondered if you knowledgeable crowd could help.

Following are some of the photos uploaded by the seller:


----------



## textilegirl

unbeldi said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I found this supposedly H bag on pre-loved website.
> I was looking for a suitable bag in ostrich leather regardless of brand (I love my big ostrich tote from a non-brand -such a care free and durable leather! -, and wanted a bit smaller one for more daily use), and came across this one.
> 
> My question is if anybody could help me to identify the model.
> The seller listed it as 'Aline', but I don't believe it because it doesn't have any of the characteristics of the current Aline.
> The closest one from the current offering would be 'Bridado' backpack, but again, not an exact match either.
> I just wondered if you knowledgeable crowd could help.
> 
> Following are some of the photos uploaded by the seller:
> View attachment 5436621
> View attachment 5436622
> View attachment 5436623
> View attachment 5436624


I don’t think that style was made by Hermes.


----------



## unbeldi

textilegirl said:


> I don’t think that style was made by Hermes.



Thank you for your reply!
I just wonder though... if it's a 'replica', why would anybody bother to make a non-existing model using such precious leather as ostrich. Very odd....


----------



## QuelleFromage

unbeldi said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I found this supposedly H bag on pre-loved website.
> I was looking for a suitable bag in ostrich leather regardless of brand (I love my big ostrich tote from a non-brand -such a care free and durable leather! -, and wanted a bit smaller one for more daily use), and came across this one.
> 
> My question is if anybody could help me to identify the model.
> The seller listed it as 'Aline', but I don't believe it because it doesn't have any of the characteristics of the current Aline.
> The closest one from the current offering would be 'Bridado' backpack, but again, not an exact match either.
> I just wondered if you knowledgeable crowd could help.
> 
> Following are some of the photos uploaded by the seller:
> View attachment 5436621
> View attachment 5436622
> View attachment 5436623
> View attachment 5436624


Not Hermès.


----------



## kttREX

Does anyone know the size of  Claire Rose's Birkin? Im thinking its a 30?


----------



## QuelleFromage

kttREX said:


> Does anyone know the size of  Claire Rose's Birkin? Im thinking its a 30?
> 
> View attachment 5436884
> View attachment 5436890
> 
> View attachment 5436888


You are thinking correctly


----------



## ClaireAD

.


----------



## woobao

Hi everyone!! was browsing a pre-loved site and came across this guy - was listed as "natural box calf leather" but i've never seen a heat stamp like this?

any help/insight appreciated!!


----------



## Tonimichelle

woobao said:


> Hi everyone!! was browsing a pre-loved site and came across this guy - was listed as "natural box calf leather" but i've never seen a heat stamp like this?
> 
> any help/insight appreciated!!


I think it may be Chamonix


----------



## woobao

Tonimichelle said:


> I think it may be Chamonix


 ah thank you!! and the brown heat stamps are usually found on the chamonix leather?


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## Tonimichelle

woobao said:


> ah thank you!! and the brown heat stamps are usually found on the chamonix leather?


Yes, I believe so. I don't know about other colours but I think (not sure!) that the colour there is called natural which has the brown heat stamp. Hopefully someone else can confirm, I'm no expert! Chamonix is a less shiny version of box I think, which would explain the description by the seller.


----------



## kttREX

Does anyone know what color this Garden Party is? I love stillintribeca's style! so sophisticated, timeless and elegant! and I love how she's styles the GP! And I believe she works for H which is so chic!!

I am thinking its an Etoupe or Etain? Anyone know? It looks like a 36 to me -- but would love an experts eye!


----------



## acrowcounted

kttREX said:


> Does anyone know what color this Garden Party is? I love stillintribeca's style! so sophisticated, timeless and elegant! and I love how she's styles the GP! And I believe she works for H which is so chic!!
> 
> I am thinking its an Etoupe or Etain? Anyone know? It looks like a 36 to me -- but would love an experts eye!
> 
> View attachment 5445902


The white stitching means Etoupe or Gold. The lighting/filters are weird in that pic so I’d believe either one but if I had to wager I’d say etoupe.


----------



## spiderlily89

Hi guys,

I'm not super knowledgeable on Hermes so was hoping to pick some people's brains.

I saw a friend's Hermes Kelly 32 which was either in Rouge H or Burgundy or something similar and really liked the colour so I was looking online at some bags. However I noticed her stitching wasn't quite the same colour as the leather, it was slightly different. Is that normal? I have a Kelly 25 in gold epsom and the stitching is in white which I know is called contrast stitching. But her stitching was not white.

It's very similar to these bags (pictured). Is this type of (slightly...) different stitching colour normal? I always thought Hermes bag leather and stitch is supposed to match each other perfectly unless it is deliberately contrasted. Is it just the angle/lighting? Am I imaging things?

Thanks!


----------



## acrowcounted

Not all leather colors have one-for-one thread colors but they have a specific color that is “standard”; 5P Pink comes standard with a burgundy shade thread, blue Brume has a more white-ish blue thread, raisin had/has a slight different tint thread etc. I’m not an expert on Hermes reds so I can’t say much about this specific example but it’s likely that this specific color is just assigned a slightly different red thread by “definition”


----------



## spiderlily89

Oh I see that makes sense. This is super informative! I've never noticed this before. Thank you @acrowcounted for your expert knowledge


----------



## fonnas

Hey everyone. can you help me identify what blue color this citizen twill card holder is please? Im not an expert with H blue color. Thanks


----------



## acrowcounted

fonnas said:


> Hey everyone. can you help me identify what blue color this citizen twill card holder is please? Im not an expert with H blue color. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5446542


Does it have this silk design inside? If so, I am confident it’s the same one I purchased direct from the boutique and is Bleu Indigo.


----------



## fonnas

acrowcounted said:


> Does it have this silk design inside? If so, I am confident it’s the same one I purchased direct from the boutique and is Bleu Indigo.


 
thank you. Yes it does except mine it’s a different pattern and colors. Just wanting to know what blue color is this.


----------



## acrowcounted

fonnas said:


> thank you. Yes it does except mine it’s a different pattern and colors. Just wanting to know what blue color is this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5446608


Bleu de Malte then. Enjoy!


----------



## QuelleFromage

spiderlily89 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm not super knowledgeable on Hermes so was hoping to pick some people's brains.
> 
> I saw a friend's Hermes Kelly 32 which was either in Rouge H or Burgundy or something similar and really liked the colour so I was looking online at some bags. However I noticed her stitching wasn't quite the same colour as the leather, it was slightly different. Is that normal? I have a Kelly 25 in gold epsom and the stitching is in white which I know is called contrast stitching. But her stitching was not white.
> 
> It's very similar to these bags (pictured). Is this type of (slightly...) different stitching colour normal? I always thought Hermes bag leather and stitch is supposed to match each other perfectly unless it is deliberately contrasted. Is it just the angle/lighting? Am I imaging things?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5446444
> 
> 
> View attachment 5446445
> 
> 
> View attachment 5446446


This is Rouge H with Acajou (mahogany/rosewood) stitching. Acajou is the standard stitch for Rouge H, or at least was until quite recently (I have a 1980 Kelly and had a 2010s Kelly, both production bags, both Rouge H with Acajou stitching). It does happen that there is a "standard" stitch for a color that is very slightly off the exact tone - sometimes there isn't an exact equivalent thread available (not every H leather color has a thread equivalent, although Fil au Chinois, the thread supplier, does produce specific colors just for Hermès......or maybe H just likes how it looks ).

Somewhere in all the special order paperwork there is a list of leather colors plus the thread color considered standard. For instance, Raisin's "matching" stitches are Raisin and Acajou (and if you look at the earliest Raisin production bags, the stitching is Acajou and is quite contrasty). Most colors have only one thread color that is considered "ton sur ton" and, again, it's not always the exact same color. What I was told is that these threads won't get your SO choices kicked back - they will automatically be approved by Paris, and if you select tonal stitching, you will get the color from this list. ETA: I've only seen this list a couple times and literally when leafing through sheafs of things, so I don't think it's actually normally shown to clients. I'm just nosy and have a good memory


----------



## hellofromolivia

Hello ladies,

I was wondering if anyone can help me confirm if this is box calf leather as the seller indicated. I am very new to this and just starting to learn about leathers, colors, etc. I thought box leather has a smoother feel than this but of course, I could definitely be wrong. Appreciate if anyone can help!


----------



## textilegirl

It’s not box leather for sure; but you might take a look at the reference section on leathers, especially evergrain and evercalf.  I apologize for not being able to insert a link, but this new tPF format has me a bit confused.


----------



## tannfran

textilegirl said:


> It’s not box leather for sure; but you might take a look at the reference section on leathers, especially evergrain and evercalf.  I apologize for not being able to insert a link, but this new tPF format has me a bit confused.





oliviawinona said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone can help me confirm if this is box calf leather as the seller indicated. I am very new to this and just starting to learn about leathers, colors, etc. I thought box leather has a smoother feel than this but of course, I could definitely be wrong. Appreciate if anyone can help!
> 
> View attachment 5447633
> View attachment 5447634


----------



## tannfran

Possibly Gulliver


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## QuelleFromage

oliviawinona said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone can help me confirm if this is box calf leather as the seller indicated. I am very new to this and just starting to learn about leathers, colors, etc. I thought box leather has a smoother feel than this but of course, I could definitely be wrong. Appreciate if anyone can help!
> 
> View attachment 5447633
> View attachment 5447634


This isn't Box; which year is this? Agree with @tannfran that it may be Gulliver or Evergrain.


----------



## xingchen

I can't send you a private message.


----------



## hellofromolivia

textilegirl said:


> It’s not box leather for sure; but you might take a look at the reference section on leathers, especially evergrain and evercalf.  I apologize for not being able to insert a link, but this new tPF format has me a bit confused.





tannfran said:


> Possibly Gulliver



Thank you for these informative comments! Will definitely look into those.

Also meant to say hi to our gents here as well!


----------



## hellofromolivia

QuelleFromage said:


> This isn't Box; which year is this? Agree with @tannfran that it may be Gulliver or Evergrain.


I am unsure what year this is because the bag doesn't have a blind stamp according to the seller. Thank you for confirming it isn't box!


----------



## QuelleFromage

oliviawinona said:


> I am unsure what year this is because the bag doesn't have a blind stamp according to the seller. Thank you for confirming it isn't box!


Hmmmm.....There is no stamp at all on the inside of the sangles? This isn't unheard of but is much more common in very old (or very new, which this isn't) bags. Have you had this bag authenticated?


----------



## hellofromolivia

QuelleFromage said:


> Hmmmm.....There is no stamp at all on the inside of the sangles? This isn't unheard of but is much more common in very old (or very new, which this isn't) bags. Have you had this bag authenticated?


I have not had it authenticated as I decided not to purchase it for these reasons. It may be a very old bag with no blind stamp but I'm specifically looking for box leather. Glad I asked on here to confirm what it is!


----------



## lxrac

What size is this K?


----------



## zoe5686

Anyone knows what color and leather this is? Thanks! Birkin 35 from 1998


----------



## Tonimichelle

zoe5686 said:


> Anyone knows what color and leather this is? Thanks! Birkin 35 from 1998
> 
> View attachment 5516185


This really is a guess and I've no idea if it is correct for the age of the bag, but could it be buffalo? Absolutely no clue on the colour though.. probably wrong on the leather, sorry, just love the intrigue of this thread


----------



## zoe5686

Thanks! I was told that the leather is Vachette Fjord, the leather is quite stiff and hard to touch.  I couldn’t find Vachtte Fjord online. So I’m quite confused….


----------



## Tonimichelle

zoe5686 said:


> Thanks! I was told that the leather is Vachette Fjord, the leather is quite stiff and hard to touch.  I couldn’t find Vachtte Fjord online. So I’m quite confused….


I thought Fjord would have more veining, but I am only guessing. If it's quite stiff it could possibly be vache liegee, but honestly I really don't know, hopefully someone who knows more will chime in. Sorry, I'm probably being more hindrance than help! I just noticed the darker spots in the middle of the grain on the top flap and it rang a bell.


----------



## tannfran

zoe5686 said:


> Thanks! I was told that the leather is Vachette Fjord, the leather is quite stiff and hard to touch.  I couldn’t find Vachtte Fjord online. So I’m quite confused….


Possibly gold Ardennes


----------



## allanrvj

Hi. I went to FSH and saw this bag:


The store was packed so I didn’t get to ask any SA about it (also there’s a long line upstairs at the home area. What was that about? lol). So can someone tell me the specs of it? I’m guessing it’s a 28 (?) Kelly Sellier with toile, but I’m not sure about the leather part. Swift? Electric blue?

Also did it appear on the runway? Is this like a seasonal release? Push offer?

Many thanks in advance for the help


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

lxrac said:


> What size is this K?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5516063


I'm assuming a 35


----------



## nymeria

allanrvj said:


> Hi. I went to FSH and saw this bag:
> View attachment 5574501
> 
> The store was packed so I didn’t get to ask any SA about it (also there’s a long line upstairs at the home area. What was that about? lol). So can someone tell me the specs of it? I’m guessing it’s a 28 (?) Kelly Sellier with toile, but I’m not sure about the leather part. Swift? Electric blue?
> 
> Also did it appear on the runway? Is this like a seasonal release? Push offer?
> 
> Many thanks in advance for the help


I'm fairly sure this is the Kelly Quadrille, a 28 that was shown last year ( I think). It's a push offer. It comes in a variety of colors for the swift trim ( noir, beton ( or another creme color that I saw at FSH- but it was scrumptious- looked like a French confection), sesame, a red ( not RH, a much brighter one I saw in London), lime, bleu de nord and I'm sure a few more. I know the Quadrille fabric is a bit thicker than regular toile, and has a three way weave and color in the noir and sesame one. Those both have noir, blanc and a gold ( desert?) all woven together. The others seem to have the color of the swift trim, blanc and ecru.
here's the sesame from a reseller, which highlights the 3 way weave. I've only seen with PHW and in sellier.


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## allanrvj

nymeria said:


> I'm fairly sure this is the Kelly Quadrille,


Hi. Thank you for your answer but I don’t think it’s a Kelly Quadrille coz the weave pattern is different. 

I went back to FSH today, and asked an SA downstairs about the specs of the Kelly. He said it’s a Kelly 28 Sellier, Toile H, and Swift but he doesn’t know what kind of blue—it’s either bleu de France or bleu royale. I asked if it’s a runway piece, and he said no, it’s a part of the regular collection.

Upon further inspection, it’s not just ordinary Toile H. It’s similar to the one used for Birkin Fray Fray wherein the canvas is weaved using threads in the color of the leather parts, although the weave pattern is not the same. I noticed because it was displayed below it.






It is more noticeable in this Birkin that’s displayed beside the Kelly



If there’s an official name for this, let me know. Thank you. I’m just… obsessed. lol


----------



## c18027

allanrvj said:


> Hi. Thank you for your answer but I don’t think it’s a Kelly Quadrille coz the weave pattern is different.
> 
> I went back to FSH today, and asked an SA downstairs about the specs of the Kelly. He said it’s a Kelly 28 Sellier, Toile H, and Swift but he doesn’t know what kind of blue—it’s either bleu de France or bleu royale. I asked if it’s a runway piece, and he said no, it’s a part of the regular collection.
> 
> Upon further inspection, it’s not just ordinary Toile H. It’s similar to the one used for Birkin Fray Fray wherein the canvas is weaved using threads in the color of the leather parts, although the weave pattern is not the same. I noticed because it was displayed below it.
> 
> View attachment 5575280
> 
> View attachment 5575281
> 
> 
> It is more noticeable in this Birkin that’s displayed beside the Kelly
> View attachment 5575283
> 
> 
> If there’s an official name for this, let me know. Thank you. I’m just… obsessed. lol


Could this be Toile Criss? The Hermès flagship store in Madrid currently has this Kelly in green on display.


----------



## allanrvj

c18027 said:


> Could this be Toile Criss? The Hermès flagship store in Madrid currently has this Kelly in green on display.


Looks like it, although the examples I’ve seen for Toile Criss is only Herbags.
Please ask when you’re at your store. Maybe they know more


----------



## nymeria

allanrvj said:


> Hi. Thank you for your answer but I don’t think it’s a Kelly Quadrille coz the weave pattern is different.
> 
> I went back to FSH today, and asked an SA downstairs about the specs of the Kelly. He said it’s a Kelly 28 Sellier, Toile H, and Swift but he doesn’t know what kind of blue—it’s either bleu de France or bleu royale. I asked if it’s a runway piece, and he said no, it’s a part of the regular collection.
> 
> Upon further inspection, it’s not just ordinary Toile H. It’s similar to the one used for Birkin Fray Fray wherein the canvas is weaved using threads in the color of the leather parts, although the weave pattern is not the same. I noticed because it was displayed below it.
> 
> View attachment 5575280
> 
> View attachment 5575281
> 
> 
> It is more noticeable in this Birkin that’s displayed beside the Kelly
> View attachment 5575283
> 
> 
> If there’s an official name for this, let me know. Thank you. I’m just… obsessed. lol


You're certainly right- the weave only has the 2 colors in it. When I saw the red in London on display (analogous to the blue you show),I asked the SA if I could see it and try it on. She could not have been nicer and did indeed let me try it ( and yes, it was gorgeous). I specifically asked her if this was a "2 color" version of the Quadrille, as I'm very intrigued by the creme version and the noir) and she said it was. 
Now does that mean she was correct? Not necessarily. 
Is the weave and the fabric the same as the Quadrille, but it appears different because its just 2 colors? 
Is it the Toile Criss? 
Which then leads to....Is the Toile Criss the same (fabric) as the Quadrille, but has 2 rather than 3 colors? And therefore, by that definition, must a Quadrille have 3 colors in the weave?
Who knows? As all things H, the more you think you know, the less you really do!! ( at least that applies to me! ).
Here's the Creme ( don't know the exact color) I saw at FSH. This one they did NOT let me try!! Now I wish I had asked for more information about it.


----------



## seccrenicche

Can someone help confirm the color of this leather and the type of leather? The seller says it's Ardennes and bleu royale, but when I look up bleu royale it's much brighter, so that can't be it. This bag almost looks black to me, but the dark blue is sort of visible on the color of the thread and the interior.

I was thinking maybe bleu indigo, bleu nuit, or bleu marine? I'm just not sure what colors Ardennes was produced in to know.


----------



## allanrvj

nymeria said:


> You're certainly right- the weave only has the 2 colors in it. When I saw the red in London on display (analogous to the blue you show),I asked the SA if I could see it and try it on. She could not have been nicer and did indeed let me try it ( and yes, it was gorgeous). I specifically asked her if this was a "2 color" version of the Quadrille, as I'm very intrigued by the creme version and the noir) and she said it was.
> Now does that mean she was correct? Not necessarily.
> Is the weave and the fabric the same as the Quadrille, but it appears different because its just 2 colors?
> Is it the Toile Criss?
> Which then leads to....Is the Toile Criss the same (fabric) as the Quadrille, but has 2 rather than 3 colors? And therefore, by that definition, must a Quadrille have 3 colors in the weave?
> Who knows? As all things H, the more you think you know, the less you really do!! ( at least that applies to me! ).
> Here's the Creme ( don't know the exact color) I saw at FSH. This one they did NOT let me try!! Now I wish I had asked for more information about it.
> View attachment 5575633


I think I know the answer now. Hermes calls it Twill H 

So it's just a Kelly with Twill H, unless there is an official name for it.


----------



## llaga22

Saw this bag but I can’t ID the name? Help please!


----------



## louise_elouise

Anyone know if this is rouge grenat, rubis, brique or another colour?


----------



## msjazz

Hi! Can anyone help identify the style of this bag? I though it is a full leather version of Hermes Toto, but cannot find other similar bags online. Many thanks in advance!


----------



## msjazz

louise_elouise said:


> Anyone know if this is rouge grenat, rubis, brique or another colour?
> 
> View attachment 5579855
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579856


looks like rubis to me!


----------



## msjazz

llaga22 said:


> Saw this bag but I can’t ID the name? Help please!
> 
> View attachment 5578122


It is hard to identify as the photo does not show the entire bag. Best guess is Rugby?


----------



## allanrvj

msjazz said:


> Hi! Can anyone help identify the style of this bag? I though it is a full leather version of Hermes Toto, but cannot find other similar bags online. Many thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 5580091


I believe it’s a full-leather version of the Fourre-Tout bag.


----------



## J'adoreHermes

Does anyone know what color this Clic H bag is in on this Puiforcat ad? I think it might be colvert, but am not sure. I was never drawn by the clic h bag, but in this combination… it’s too die for  Thank you all for the help.


----------



## msjazz

allanrvj said:


> I believe it’s a full-leather version of the Fourre-Tout bag.


Thank you so much!!! I just bought it! Look forward to it


----------



## ohsocute8888

With all the knowledge in this forum on heritage leathers, I’m hoping someone can help me identify this leather?  I have my doubts if it is barenia due to the lightness of the leather.  Is it possible that some batches are much lighter (1999)?  This was described as barenia natural.  I currently own a barenia fauvre.


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## textilegirl

ohsocute8888 said:


> With all the knowledge in this forum on heritage leathers, I’m hoping someone can help me identify this leather?  I have my doubts if it is barenia due to the lightness of the leather.  Is it possible that some batches are much lighter (1999)?  This was described as barenia natural.  I currently own a barenia fauvre.
> View attachment 5583287
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583288
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583289


Chamonix perhaps?


----------



## tannfran

ohsocute8888 said:


> With all the knowledge in this forum on heritage leathers, I’m hoping someone can help me identify this leather?  I have my doubts if it is barenia due to the lightness of the leather.  Is it possible that some batches are much lighter (1999)?  This was described as barenia natural.  I currently own a barenia fauvre.
> View attachment 5583287
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583288
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583289


Vache Naturel


----------



## msjazz

ohsocute8888 said:


> With all the knowledge in this forum on heritage leathers, I’m hoping someone can help me identify this leather?  I have my doubts if it is barenia due to the lightness of the leather.  Is it possible that some batches are much lighter (1999)?  This was described as barenia natural.  I currently own a barenia fauvre.
> View attachment 5583287
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583288
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583289


 i wonder if it is a veau natural sable?


----------



## allanrvj

ohsocute8888 said:


> With all the knowledge in this forum on heritage leathers, I’m hoping someone can help me identify this leather?  I have my doubts if it is barenia due to the lightness of the leather.  Is it possible that some batches are much lighter (1999)?  This was described as barenia natural.  I currently own a barenia fauvre.
> View attachment 5583287
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583288
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583289


looks like veau butler? although I'm not sure if butler was already available in 1999.  but definitely not barenia, esp if it's from 1999. barenia doesn't have a yellow undertone.


----------



## duna

It's either Vache Narurelle or Chamonix: you can usually tell by the edges but they're not very clear in these pics. Can you take close ups?


----------



## honeybunch

Hi all,

Does anyone know the name of these sandals? Are they just called Gladiator sandals? I can’t seem to find much online about them. Also, do they ever pop up on the website or are they easy to come by in store? Many thanks.


----------



## loh

honeybunch said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Does anyone know the name of these sandals? Are they just called Gladiator sandals? I can’t seem to find much online about them. Also, do they ever pop up on the website or are they easy to come by in store? Many thanks.
> 
> View attachment 5583632


 
I believe they are the Enid sandals.


----------



## acrowcounted

Here is the Hermes listing. No black in stock though. Recommend you contact a store/your SA immediately for them as they are current season and once they are gone, they are probably gone for good.


----------



## honeybunch

loh said:


> I believe they are the Enid sandals.





acrowcounted said:


> Here is the Hermes listing. No black in stock though. Recommend you contact a store/your SA immediately for them as they are current season and once they are gone, they are probably gone for good.


Thank you both. I am actually in the UK but thank you, acrowcounted. I can do a search on the UK site.


----------



## ohsocute8888

textilegirl said:


> Chamonix perhaps?


This was my second guess.  I also thought this and started to pour through the threads for chamonix pictures.  I wasn’t quite convinced.


----------



## ohsocute8888

tannfran said:


> Vache Naturel


This was my initial thought as well.  In one of the pictures I ruled it out because it seemed supple like barenia, but the wrong shade.


----------



## ohsocute8888

duna said:


> Here are some additional pictures.  I hope some of these edges can help you identify the leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's either Vache Narurelle or Chamonix: you can usually tell by the edges but they're not very clear in these pics. Can you take close ups?


----------



## ohsocute8888

allanrvj said:


> looks like veau butler? although I'm not sure if butler was already available in 1999.  but definitely not barenia, esp if it's from 1999. barenia doesn't have a yellow undertone.


Thanks, I will look up butler and see if it has any resemblance.


----------



## ohsocute8888

msjazz said:


> i wonder if it is a veau natural sable?


Thanks, I will look up veau natural sable.


----------



## nymeria

Butler will not have a blind stamp, like this does.
I'm going with VN ( kudos to @tannfran ) Gorgeous bag


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## duna

ohsocute8888 said:


> View attachment 5583880
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583881
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583882
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583883
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583884
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583885
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583886
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583887



The blindstamp makes it definately Vache Naturelle.


----------



## llaga22

msjazz said:


> It is hard to identify as the photo does not show the entire bag. Best guess is Rugby?
> 
> View attachment 5580092


I think it is too! Thank you so much. I bought it and hopefully be here soon.


----------



## tannfran

nymeria said:


> Butler will not have a blind stamp, like this does.
> I'm going with VN ( kudos to @tannfran ) Gorgeous bag


Agree…really gorgeous bag


----------



## maplemoose

It is vache natural ((VN). The resin is clear On the edge.


----------



## kttREX

Does anyone know this blue color?? It’s stunning!!!


----------



## acrowcounted

kttREX said:


> Does anyone know this blue color?? It’s stunning!!!
> 
> View attachment 5585119


My guess would be Vert Bosphore though depending on the lighting I would believe Malachite or Colvert as well.


----------



## annaria

Hi! These are taken from an eBay listing from a Japanese reseller. It’s listed as circa 2005 Veau Butler in Orange. 

Not sure if the listing is correct or if that Butler ever made an appearance, and if it did - what color code is it?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## c18027

annaria said:


> View attachment 5586157
> 
> 
> Hi! These are taken from an eBay listing from a Japanese reseller. It’s listed as circa 2005 Veau Butler in Orange.
> 
> Not sure if the listing is correct or if that Butler ever made an appearance, and if it did - what color code is it?
> 
> Many thanks in advance.
> 
> View attachment 5586158


Butler leather wasn’t introduced until around 2013. IMO, this bag is Swift and the color is most likely Brique.


----------



## QuelleFromage

annaria said:


> View attachment 5586157
> 
> 
> Hi! These are taken from an eBay listing from a Japanese reseller. It’s listed as circa 2005 Veau Butler in Orange.
> 
> Not sure if the listing is correct or if that Butler ever made an appearance, and if it did - what color code is it?
> 
> Many thanks in advance.
> 
> View attachment 5586158


This isn't Butler, far too early. The image is low-res so I can't see if there is grain to the skin but if not it's probably Box - the structure looks like Box. Could be Orange or maybe Potiron.


----------



## annaria

Thank you both!!!!!!!!!

I do agree it might be Swift. A bit nervous about the orange...so I might pass.


----------



## melissa1234

Does anybody have an idea what leather this Kelly is made from? Thank you for your advice!


----------



## melissa1234

Does anybody have an idea which leather this Kelly is?


----------



## aisham

Can you help me identify this bag please . I saw it yesterday, looked for it everywhere with no luck. It was a limited small bag but not mini ( 22c/25cm ). I think it was produced around 2018/2019 or so. I used photoshop to remake the bag   . It has 2 front pockets , a strap ,a metal cylinder at the top with cut leather pieces wrapped around it and round Hermes sillier logo at each end, and a closer the same as the dogon wallet.


----------



## Tonimichelle

aisham said:


> Can you help me identify this bag please . I saw it yesterday, looked for it everywhere with no luck. It was a limited small bag but not mini ( 22c/25cm ). I think it was produced around 2018/2019 or so. I used photoshop to remake the bag   . It has 2 front pockets , a strap ,a metal cylinder at the top with cut leather pieces wrapped around it and round Hermes sillier logo at each end, and a closer the same as the dogon wallet.
> 
> View attachment 5587795


Maybe the Saut bag?https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/saut-hermes-25-crossbody-its-saut-good-i-had-to-share.1023771/


----------



## textilegirl

aisham said:


> Can you help me identify this bag please . I saw it yesterday, looked for it everywhere with no luck. It was a limited small bag but not mini ( 22c/25cm ). I think it was produced around 2018/2019 or so. I used photoshop to remake the bag   . It has 2 front pockets , a strap ,a metal cylinder at the top with cut leather pieces wrapped around it and round Hermes sillier logo at each end, and a closer the same as the dogon wallet.
> 
> View attachment 5587795


It's the Sac Saut https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-i-had-to-share.1023771/page-12#post-35126504

edited: there's surely a cleaner way to post the link but I'm useless!


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## aisham

Tonimichelle said:


> Maybe the Saut bag?https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/saut-hermes-25-crossbody-its-saut-good-i-had-to-share.1023771/





textilegirl said:


> It's the Sac Saut https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-i-had-to-share.1023771/page-12#post-35126504
> 
> edited: there's surely a cleaner way to post the link but I'm useless!


Thank you so much !!! ye this is it


----------



## tenshix

Does anyone know the exact shade of this epsom Constance wallet? My mother gave it to me but she doesn’t remember the color either. I’m having a hard time pinpointing between all the Rose shades that can be quite similar depending on lighting.


----------



## acrowcounted

tenshix said:


> Does anyone know the exact shade of this epsom Constance wallet? My mother gave it to me but she doesn’t remember the color either. I’m having a hard time pinpointing between all the Rose shades that can be quite similar depending on lighting.
> 
> View attachment 5588058
> 
> View attachment 5588057


Rose Azalea


----------



## tenshix

acrowcounted said:


> Rose Azalea



Thank you very much!!


----------



## beana

Hi everyone!! I just bought this lovely Kelly Flat from the preloved market, and was told the color is Taupe, which is sort of the old Gris Tourterelle? It has been a bit tricky to research the "Taupe" color online as a lot of search results go to Etoupe... For the limited online posts I could find, I felt the color of my kelly flat looks a bit lighter than some of them, although I have to say when I take photos the color of my bag also seems 'darker' than what I see in real life.

Here are some photos I just took with default iPhone 13 back camera without any adjustment under cloudy/sunny day light. Using the Hermes orange box, receipt sleeves (left is US, right is Hong Kong), and some twillies for reference.

It'd be great if you could share with me your thoughts and knowledge about this color! Is it Taupe? What is the color code for Taupe? Is Taupe an old / discontinued color? 

Thank you!!!


----------



## acrowcounted

beana said:


> Hi everyone!! I just bought this lovely Kelly Flat from the preloved market, and was told the color is Taupe, which is sort of the old Gris Tourterelle? It has been a bit tricky to research the "Taupe" color online as a lot of search results go to Etoupe... For the limited online posts I could find, I felt the color of my kelly flat looks a bit lighter than some of them, although I have to say when I take photos the color of my bag also seems 'darker' than what I see in real life.
> 
> Here are some photos I just took with default iPhone 13 back camera without any adjustment under cloudy/sunny day light. Using the Hermes orange box, receipt sleeves (left is US, right is Hong Kong), and some twillies for reference.
> 
> It'd be great if you could share with me your thoughts and knowledge about this color! Is it Taupe? What is the color code for Taupe? Is Taupe an old / discontinued color?
> 
> Thank you!!!
> 
> View attachment 5588867
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5588869
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5588870
> 
> 
> View attachment 5588871


Taupe’s color code is 16. I’m wondering though if your bag is actually etoupe because google has several examples of this bag being called etoupe and also because the only samples of Swift taupe I could find were on a Jige and had tonal stitching as opposed to Etoupe’s default white stitching.


----------



## beana

acrowcounted said:


> Taupe’s color code is 16. I’m wondering though if your bag is actually etoupe because google has several examples of this bag being called etoupe and also because the only samples of Swift taupe I could find were on a Jige and had tonal stitching as opposed to Etoupe’s default white stitching.


Thank you!!

Hmm, I think it might be too light to be a etoupe? here is another photo of the kelly flat (bottom) with a Togo Etoupe Ulysse charm I bought this year and a Clemence Etoupe Lindy strap from 2013. Hope this helps! I dont have anything else in swift, so not sure whehter colors on swift can be this much lighter?


----------



## lifegetsbetterwithh

I am probably of no help here - other than sharing my impression that the same colors come out completely different on different leathers. I would also have thought it was Etoupe Swift due to the white stitching.
But what a gorgeous bag! Congratulations.




beana said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> Hmm, I think it might be too light to be a etoupe? here is another photo of the kelly flat (bottom) with a Togo Etoupe Ulysse charm I bought this year and a Clemence Etoupe Lindy strap from 2013. Hope this helps! I dont have anything else in swift, so not sure whehter colors on swift can be this much lighter?
> View attachment 5588886


----------



## QuelleFromage

beana said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> Hmm, I think it might be too light to be a etoupe? here is another photo of the kelly flat (bottom) with a Togo Etoupe Ulysse charm I bought this year and a Clemence Etoupe Lindy strap from 2013. Hope this helps! I dont have anything else in swift, so not sure whehter colors on swift can be this much lighter?
> View attachment 5588886


I also think it's likely Etoupe and just a light dye lot.

FWIW I don't think of Taupe as "old Gris T", to me it's much darker and browner (and I thought Taupe came out around 2014, after Gris T ?But maybe that was a rerelease). This isn't Taupe IMO, but I am no expert. 

The bag is really beautiful, and if you want absolute corroboration, you can always get an opinion from bababebi. I find these are worth having for all my preloved bags, more for my own curiosity than for authenticity.


----------



## Virevolte

Forgive me for branching out here - I’m new to PF so don’t know how to start a separate thread - but I was wondering if while we’re on the subject of ID’ing Hermes colors, someone could tell me what the color is on this B of Kyle Richards’s (the photo is from PF thread on the ”Bags of the Real Housewives”). Is it one of the Rouges - Tomate? Coeur? Pivoine? Or Geranium? Bougainville? Even Capucine? Hermes lovers, I’d so appreciate your wisdom here!


----------



## acrowcounted

Virevolte said:


> Forgive me for branching out here - I’m new to PF so don’t know how to start a separate thread - but I was wondering if while we’re on the subject of ID’ing Hermes colors, someone could tell me what the color is on this B of Kyle Richards’s (the photo is from PF thread on the ”Bags of the Real Housewives”). Is it one of the Rouges - Tomate? Coeur? Pivoine? Or Geranium? Bougainville? Even Capucine? Hermes lovers, I’d so appreciate your wisdom here!
> 
> View attachment 5589443


My opinion is rouge de coeur, especially because it was purchased during her recent collection rebuild after the burglary while RdC was high in supply.


----------



## Virevolte

acrowcounted said:


> My opinion is rouge de coeur, especially because it was purchased during her recent collection rebuild after the burglary while RdC was high in supply.


Oh thank you so much, acrowcounted, for this response! It sounds right to me, and I love the bit of key RHWBH knowledge that went into your determination


----------



## annaria

Would appreciate your expertise, fellow H addicts!

This is described as Camel colour on the auction site. Would anyone know pls what leather this is, or if at all it is indeed camel? The shine on the close ups also looks lovely but I am not experienced enough to know if this is indicative of the type of leather. 

One might think this is a natural leather which, again in my inexperience, feels a lot more uncommon than color leather. 

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Virevolte

livethelake said:


> I'm not seeing a difference in the color of stitching on the handle and body of the bag.   Both are tonal stitching.
> 
> Does anyone else see something different?


----------



## Virevolte

Agreed! And given the stitching, why are we not thinking that the color is Gold?


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## shup

I saw this lovely mini 24/24 on H's poland website-- would you call this color Feu or orange? Want to try to source in the US. 
Thank you!


----------



## waterlily112

.


----------



## QuelleFromage

shup said:


> I saw this lovely mini 24/24 on H's poland website-- would you call this color Feu or orange? Want to try to source in the US.
> Thank you!
> View attachment 5596112


You should be able to see the color code in the URL. Pretty!!


----------



## shup

QuelleFromage said:


> You should be able to see the color code in the URL. Pretty!!


https://www.hermes.com/nl/en/product/2424-21-bag-H082153CKBC/ this is the url? H0 would be the color code?


----------



## QuelleFromage

shup said:


> https://www.hermes.com/nl/en/product/2424-21-bag-H082153CKBC/ this is the url? H0 would be the color code?


On the US website it's usually the last two letters/numbers...on EU websites sometimes the color code is there, but I don't see it on this listing.


----------



## shup

QuelleFromage said:


> On the US website it's usually the last two letters/numbers...on EU websites sometimes the color code is there, but I don't see it on this listing.


Thank you for checking-- i was like I dont see it anywhere!


----------



## Neospecies

This was given to me about 10 years ago. What is it called and what it’s for?

It’s roughly 10” by 7”.


----------



## acrowcounted

Neospecies said:


> This was given to me about 10 years ago. What is it called and what it’s for?
> 
> It’s roughly 10” by 7”.
> 
> View attachment 5596690


It’s the largest size Calvi GM with pouch but I thought these were relatively new items (within past five years).


----------



## Neospecies

acrowcounted said:


> It’s the largest size Calvi GM with pouch but I thought these were relatively new items (within past five years).


Thank you so much for the reply. You could be right about the year. I will search it up on how people use it. Might as well…


----------



## Norm.Core

Could our H pros please verify this leather/colour?

Clemence or Togo?
Etoupe or Gris Tourterelle? (Or another H grey?)

Date stamp is F/square so from 2002.

Thank you! ❤️


----------



## shaochun

Could anyone help me to read this blind stamp?
I got this preloved B30 from Fashionphile, and no matter how hard I tried to read even using the magnifier...I still couldn't read the stamp.
The description says she's in year 2013, I just don't see the Q in the square.


----------



## nymeria

NOT a pro
I venture Clemence. 
Not etoupe, as the stitching is not contrast. 
The stitching has a bit of a yellowish cast to it (which may just be the lighting, but can happen over time), but that then perhaps implies a lighter, craie/beton/GT family. You'd need to look up what was offered that year.


----------



## Norm.Core

nymeria said:


> NOT a pro
> I venture Clemence.
> Not etoupe, as the stitching is not contrast.
> The stitching has a bit of a yellowish cast to it (which may just be the lighting, but can happen over time), but that then perhaps implies a lighter, craie/beton/GT family. You'd need to look up what was offered that year.


Thanks Nymeria! 

I will have to figure out how to look up H colours back in 2002.  

Might be my lighting re: stitching but it is a 20-year old bag. I'll see if I can take better outdoor pics for a bit more accurate pic.


----------



## Norm.Core

Under harsh lighting but still took this pic for texture. Does Clemence also get veining like Togo?


----------



## allanrvj

shaochun said:


> Could anyone help me to read this blind stamp?
> I got this preloved B30 from Fashionphile, and no matter how hard I tried to read even using the magnifier...I still couldn't read the stamp.
> The description says she's in year 2013, I just don't see the Q in the square.
> 
> View attachment 5597558


maybe it's 2018 not 2013 because I can clearly see a C


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## QuelleFromage

Norm.Core said:


> Could our H pros please verify this leather/colour?
> 
> Clemence or Togo?
> Etoupe or Gris Tourterelle? (Or another H grey?)
> 
> Date stamp is F/square so from 2002.
> 
> Thank you! ❤️
> 
> View attachment 5597513





Norm.Core said:


> Under harsh lighting but still took this pic for texture. Does Clemence also get veining like Togo?
> 
> View attachment 5597700


Not a pro either, but that's not Etoupe. To me it's Gris T or possibly Parchemin (the two photos look totally different, so.....). Also, looks like Clemence.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Norm.Core said:


> Under harsh lighting but still took this pic for texture. Does Clemence also get veining like Togo?
> 
> View attachment 5597700


Can't comment on colour, but that looks like Clemence to me and yes, Clemence does sometimes have a little veining. Mine has it and it's been confirmed as Clemence by H Paris.


----------



## nicole0612

I have searched online, but can’t find a match between color and year. This is 2006 and the color is a dark blue/almost black. It doesn’t seem like blue nuit or a similar shade was offered in 2006.


----------



## acrowcounted

nicole0612 said:


> I have searched online, but can’t find a match between color and year. This is 2006 and the color is a dark blue/almost black. It doesn’t seem like blue nuit or a similar shade was offered in 2006.
> 
> View attachment 5598443
> 
> 
> View attachment 5598444
> 
> 
> View attachment 5598445


Bleu Indigo? Bleu Obscur?


----------



## allanrvj

nicole0612 said:


> I have searched online, but can’t find a match between color and year. This is 2006 and the color is a dark blue/almost black. It doesn’t seem like blue nuit or a similar shade was offered in 2006.
> 
> View attachment 5598443
> 
> 
> View attachment 5598444
> 
> 
> View attachment 5598445


bleu marine is one of Hermès's oldest blue-black color. it's from the 70's and continued until the 2000's. I don't know if it was also available in 2006, though.


----------



## nicole0612

acrowcounted said:


> Bleu Indigo? Bleu Obscur?


Thank you! I have a bag on Togo blue indigo and it is very similar! I will check bleu obscur also. I appreciate it.


----------



## nicole0612

allanrvj said:


> bleu marine is one of Hermès's oldest blue-black color. it's from the 70's and continued until the 2000's. I don't know if it was also available in 2006, though.


Thank you! I have a bag in this color also! It is in box so it is very dark but also looks a little more blue, if that makes sense. I will check to see if it was available in 2006, thanks!


----------



## je m'adore~

Can some one please ID this color for me. I saw it on h.com and have not been able to get it off my mind. Unfortunately by the time I saw it, the color description was removed. Thank you!


----------



## acrowcounted

je m'adore~ said:


> Can some one please ID this color for me. I saw it on h.com and have not been able to get it off my mind. Unfortunately by the time I saw it, the color description was removed. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5598685


My guess is Trench.


----------



## je m'adore~

Thank you!


----------



## papertiger

allanrvj said:


> bleu marine is one of Hermès's oldest blue-black color. it's from the 70's and continued until the 2000's. I don't know if it was also available in 2006, though.



@nicole0612 

Bleu Marine goes back at least to the 1940s and was a classic. It was H's navy.  Not sure if it was a classic in 2006 but if these pics of the K were taken in a light with no/little yellow it could be BM (which looks dark navy but with slightest greeny-tinge). You would never mistake it for black though.


----------



## QuelleFromage

nicole0612 said:


> I have searched online, but can’t find a match between color and year. This is 2006 and the color is a dark blue/almost black. It doesn’t seem like blue nuit or a similar shade was offered in 2006.
> 
> View attachment 5598443
> 
> 
> View attachment 5598444
> 
> 
> View attachment 5598445


This looks like bleu indigo to me.


----------



## c18027

je m'adore~ said:


> Can some one please ID this color for me. I saw it on h.com and have not been able to get it off my mind. Unfortunately by the time I saw it, the color description was removed. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5598685


This is Sauge in Clemence, Ref. #H060991CCQ1.


----------



## nicole0612

papertiger said:


> @nicole0612
> 
> Bleu Marine goes back at least to the 1940s and was a classic. It was H's navy.  Not sure if it was a classic in 2006 but if these pics of the K were taken in a light with no/little yellow it could be BM (which looks dark navy but with slightest greeny-tinge). You would never mistake it for black though.


Thank you PT!


----------



## nicole0612

QuelleFromage said:


> This looks like bleu indigo to me.


Thank you! I think so also! I have a Togo kelly in Blue Indigo and I had forgotten how it is a very similar navy yet almost black shade.


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## shup

Question re: leather colors that normally have contrast thread: 

1. What leathers typically come with a contrast naturel thread? I know etoupe, bleu jean, and gold, but any others? 
2. Do Halzan's break the rule with the contrastt thread? I saw a malachite halzan with a naturel thread --- I am rather fond of the contrast and was wondering if there were other H leathers that automatically come with the contrast, or is it only in the halzan style? 

Thank you H experts!!


----------



## acrowcounted

shup said:


> Question re: leather colors that normally have contrast thread:
> 
> 1. What leathers typically come with a contrast naturel thread? I know etoupe, bleu jean, and gold, but any others?
> 2. Do Halzan's break the rule with the contrastt thread? I saw a malachite halzan with a naturel thread --- I am rather fond of the contrast and was wondering if there were other H leathers that automatically come with the contrast, or is it only in the halzan style?
> 
> Thank you H experts!!


1) I think Rose Tyrien also defaults to naturel thread.
2) The roulis 23 often puts naturel stitching on the bag regardless of leather color.


----------



## Norm.Core

I did a bit of tPF H research and I’m confident that this Massai is a Gris T.

What kinda stumps me is the leather though. I have a Gold Massai with smaller  grains and I assumed it was Clemence. Now that I’ve got the grey, I realised it has bigger grains so does that means that’s Clemence and the gold is Togo? Or can they both be Clemence but with different grain size?


----------



## shup

acrowcounted said:


> 1) I think Rose Tyrien also defaults to naturel thread.
> 2) The roulis 23 often puts naturel stitching on the bag regardless of leather color.


Thank you! I will check out Rose Tyrien as well. I was hoping there might be one or two more neutral colors with the contrast thread


----------



## supgod10

Hello! I was hoping to get some more info on this bag that I came across.


----------



## QuelleFromage

supgod10 said:


> Hello! I was hoping to get some more info on this bag that I came across.
> 
> View attachment 5600028
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600029
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600030
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600031
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600032
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600033
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600034
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600035
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600036
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600037
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600038
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600039


Courchevel leather in Gold, 1994. I’m sure you know it’s a Birkin. Not going to speculate on authenticity as I’m not an expert (and we don’t do that here).


----------



## ukonvasara

please help me to identify the design. thank you in advance.


----------



## Brennamom

Hello! Does anyone have intel on this bag? I’ve never seen it before. It’s described as Veau Greine Courchevel, Box Calf. Thanks!


----------



## shup

https://klueles.com/product/hermes-24-24-mini-gold-ghw/

I found a mini gold 24/24 and it has contrast stitching at the link right above! which I love--- but all the other ones I've seen are tonal (links below)









						Hermes Mini 24/24 Bag Gold Evercolor and Swift Gold Hardware
					

Shop for an authentic Hermes 24/24 Mini in Gold Evercolor and Swift leather with gold hardware in new and never worn condition at Madison Avenue Couture.




					madisonavenuecouture.com
				











						Hermès 24/24 21 Gold Evercolor and Swift Leather Gold Hardware - 2021, Z
					

Latest from Hermes: The Hermes 24/24 Bag was officially released in store around December 2018 or a bit earlier. The design is distinctive because it feels like somewhere between the Birkin and Kelly due to the structure. Hermès has introduced a new




					janefinds.com
				




Do any of our H experts know if Hermes ever had contrast thread 24/24 minis?

Thank you!!1


----------



## acrowcounted

shup said:


> https://klueles.com/product/hermes-24-24-mini-gold-ghw/
> 
> I found a mini gold 24/24 and it has contrast stitching at the link right above! which I love--- but all the other ones I've seen are tonal (links below)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hermes Mini 24/24 Bag Gold Evercolor and Swift Gold Hardware
> 
> 
> Shop for an authentic Hermes 24/24 Mini in Gold Evercolor and Swift leather with gold hardware in new and never worn condition at Madison Avenue Couture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> madisonavenuecouture.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hermès 24/24 21 Gold Evercolor and Swift Leather Gold Hardware - 2021, Z
> 
> 
> Latest from Hermes: The Hermes 24/24 Bag was officially released in store around December 2018 or a bit earlier. The design is distinctive because it feels like somewhere between the Birkin and Kelly due to the structure. Hermès has introduced a new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> janefinds.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do any of our H experts know if Hermes ever had contrast thread 24/24 minis?
> 
> Thank you!!1


Please research that first company before sending them money…


----------



## shup

I


acrowcounted said:


> Please research that first company before sending them money…


Is the price too good to be true? Only 8,000 euro?


----------



## QuelleFromage

shup said:


> I
> 
> Is the price too good to be true? Only 8,000 euro?


The issue isn't the price, or the stitching. It's OT, but Fashionphile has a similar bag.


----------



## lv_luva

https://www.ebay.com/itm/203959139520

Any ideas on what leather this is? I messaged the seller and they only said that it was “cow leather”. Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## tyw413

Hello,

I have the opportunity to buy this Hermes wallet. Im trying to get some more information about it. Thank you in advance!


----------



## acrowcounted

tyw413 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have the opportunity to buy this Hermes wallet. Im trying to get some more information about it. Thank you in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5606367


If it’s authentic, it’s an ostrich full size Bearn wallet in perhaps the color Saffron. You’d need professional authentication services though, if that’s what you are asking.


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## tyw413

acrowcounted said:


> If it’s authentic, it’s an ostrich full size Bearn wallet in perhaps the color Saffron. You’d need professional authentication services though, if that’s what you are asking.


Thanks! I was just looking for the model/style first. Ill do some research and see what I need to look for when im able to get my hands on it.


----------



## smilephs

shaochun said:


> Could anyone help me to read this blind stamp?
> I got this preloved B30 from Fashionphile, and no matter how hard I tried to read even using the magnifier...I still couldn't read the stamp.
> The description says she's in year 2013, I just don't see the Q in the square.
> 
> View attachment 5597558


I see it here


----------



## r luvs h

Norm.Core said:


> Under harsh lighting but still took this pic for texture. Does Clemence also get veining like Togo?
> 
> View attachment 5597700


Hi! I know this is a bit late, but to answer your question, Clemence leather does not get veining like Togo. My guess is that this leather is actually Fjord leather (depending on the size of the bag and the year).


----------



## r luvs h

allanrvj said:


> maybe it's 2018 not 2013 because I can clearly see a C


It can't be from 2018. Hermès moved the location of the date stamp in 2016 from the sangle to the bag's interior, so this date stamp would have to at least be from before 2016. On top of this, bags from 2015 and the latter half of 2014 did not feature a letter within a square at all, but instead a free floating letter. This would mean that the bag has to be from 2013 (Q) or earlier.


----------



## r luvs h

shaochun said:


> Could anyone help me to read this blind stamp?
> I got this preloved B30 from Fashionphile, and no matter how hard I tried to read even using the magnifier...I still couldn't read the stamp.
> The description says she's in year 2013, I just don't see the Q in the square.
> 
> View attachment 5597558


Hi! I can slightly see a letter in a box above the "+" (plus sign) to the left of the sangle hardware pearling. It isn't very clear, but it is called a "blind stamp" afterall   I'm guessing Fashionphile used other facets of the bag to determine the year it was from (e.g. heat stamp and the hardware).


----------



## Norm.Core

r luvs h said:


> Hi! I know this is a bit late, but to answer your question, Clemence leather does not get veining like Togo. My guess is that this leather is actually Fjord leather (depending on the size of the bag and the year).


Thanks so much for replying. 

It’s from 2002 (F in a square) and the PM size. I didn’t realise that Fjord was also used for Massai bags.


----------



## r luvs h

Norm.Core said:


> Thanks so much for replying.
> 
> It’s from 2002 (F in a square) and the PM size. I didn’t realise that Fjord was also used for Massai bags.


No problem Yes, I wouldn't be surprised if that leather was fjord. Generally speaking, fjord was used for larger bags at Hermès (HAC, larger B/K, etc.). Fjord leather usually looks like a mix of clemence and togo leather. It has clemence's larger grain and togo's beautiful veining. here's an example of a Massai bag in fjord: https://www.kerrytaylorauctions.com...ord-leather-massi-bag-modern/?lot=30312&sd=1#


----------



## Norm.Core

r luvs h said:


> No problem Yes, I wouldn't be surprised if that leather was fjord. Generally speaking, fjord was used for larger bags at Hermès (HAC, larger B/K, etc.). Fjord leather usually looks like a mix of clemence and togo leather. It has clemence's larger grain and togo's beautiful veining. here's an example of a Massai bag in fjord: https://www.kerrytaylorauctions.com...ord-leather-massi-bag-modern/?lot=30312&sd=1#


Bingo! I checked out more Fjord pics after your post and I think it is Fjord! Thank you for helping me.


----------



## r luvs h

lv_luva said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/203959139520
> 
> Any ideas on what leather this is? I messaged the seller and they only said that it was “cow leather”. Thanks in advance for any help!


Hi! this looks like Gulliver leather (precursor to swift).


----------



## bababebi

Norm.Core said:


> I did a bit of tPF H research and I’m confident that this Massai is a Gris T.
> 
> What kinda stumps me is the leather though. I have a Gold Massai with smaller  grains and I assumed it was Clemence. Now that I’ve got the grey, I realised it has bigger grains so does that means that’s Clemence and the gold is Togo? Or can they both be Clemence but with different grain size?
> 
> View attachment 5599244
> View attachment 5599245


It is Clemence, the grain size can and does vary. Fjord has a very different appearance.


----------



## bababebi

Norm.Core said:


> Bingo! I checked out more Fjord pics after your post and I think it is Fjord! Thank you for helping me.


The auction house isn’t correct, the bag is Clemence.


----------



## r luvs h

bababebi said:


> The auction house isn’t correct, the bag is Clemence.


thank you!


----------



## Norm.Core

bababebi said:


> It is Clemence, the grain size can and does vary. Fjord has a very different appearance.


Thank you Bababebi!


----------



## lv_luva

r luvs h said:


> Hi! this looks like Gulliver leather (precursor to swift).


That is what I was thinking also but wasn’t sure. Thank you for your time and expertise!


----------



## kingslanding

Hi, I am new to the forum. I’ve been reading the purseblog for a while and found this forum recently. I have an old hand me down Birkin and I’m interested in what leather it is.


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## textilegirl

I’m not an expert by any means but I’ll take a guess - it could be Evergrain. The bag looks very supple but it has more grain than Swift I think, and less than something like Clemence. I’ll be interested to hear what the experts think.


----------



## Virevolte

Hi all! I just bought this in a depot de ventes where the salewoman insisted that it is bareina, but to me it looks more like Box - & the color more Sanguine or Brique than any Bareina Fauve that I’ve ever seen. Thoughts? I’d appreciate your expertise!


----------



## frou frou

Virevolte said:


> Hi all! I just bought this in a depot de ventes where the salewoman insisted that it is bareina, but to me it looks more like Box - & the color more Sanguine or Brique than any Bareina Fauve that I’ve ever seen. Thoughts? I’d appreciate your expertise


I see what you mean ,it’s very beautiful and Bolide is so chic ;the colour is very even for darkened Barenia. Will the faint marks top left disappear if you run gently?
Do you have more photos of stamps and resin?
I’m sure others will be more helpful than I , I’ve never been lucky enough to own one and the Plume I bought as Barenia turned out to be Gulliver ( but I still love it)


----------



## nymeria

No expert, but to me appears to be a classic Box in Brique. Not Barenia, but absolutely lovely.


----------



## r luvs h

textilegirl said:


> I’m not an expert by any means but I’ll take a guess - it could be Evergrain. The bag looks very supple but it has more grain than Swift I think, and less than something like Clemence. I’ll be interested to hear what the experts think.


I thought that too, but Evergrain wasn’t released til around 2012 or 2013 and this bag is dated for 2007 (K in square)


----------



## Virevolte

nymeria said:


> No expert, but to me appears to be a classic Box in Brique. Not Barenia, but absolutely lovely.


Thank you for weighing in! I think you’re right - & since I’ve always wanted an H bag in Brique Box, I am glad to have bought it, even if it doesn’t satisfy my Bareina obsession!


----------



## Virevolte

frou frou said:


> I see what you mean ,it’s very beautiful and Bolide is so chic ;the colour is very even for darkened Barenia. Will the faint marks top left disappear if you run gently?
> Do you have more photos of stamps and resin?
> I’m sure others will be more helpful than I , I’ve never been lucky enough to own one and the Plume I bought as Barenia turned out to be Gulliver ( but I still love it)


Thank you, Frou Frou! The marks don’t seem to rub out the way they seem to be able to do on Bareina. I’m posting some detailed shots here (the weird scribbles on one of them are to cover up the terrifying close-up view of my unmanicured thumb), just in case they contain any clues. But I’m kind of thinking it must be Box. Like you, I’m happy for the “mistake” - & I’d love to see a pic of your Gulliver Plume sometime!


----------



## frou frou

Virevolte said:


> Thank you, Frou Frou! The marks don’t seem to rub out the way they seem to be able to do on Bareina. I’m posting some detailed shots here (the weird scribbles on one of them are to cover up the terrifying close-up view of my unmanicured thumb), just in case they contain any clues. But I’m kind of thinking it must be Box. Like you, I’m happy for the “mistake” - & I’d love to see a pic of your Gulliver Plume sometime!
> 
> View attachment 5616274
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616275
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616276
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616277


I don’t want to intrude on this thread , but I was assured this Plume was Ébène Barenia, as soon as I saw it I knew that was wrong!! However as I love the Plume design I’m still happy 5 yrs later.


----------



## Virevolte

frou frou said:


> I don’t want to intrude on this thread , but I was assured this Plume was Ébène Barenia, as soon as I saw it I knew that was wrong!! However as I love the Plume design I’m still happy 5 yrs later.
> 
> View attachment 5616294


Oh that is a spectacular bag!!!! You made the right decision for sure!


----------



## JelenaTasker

Virevolte said:


> Hi all! I just bought this in a depot de ventes where the salewoman insisted that it is bareina, but to me it looks more like Box - & the color more Sanguine or Brique than any Bareina Fauve that I’ve ever seen. Thoughts? I’d appreciate your expertise!
> 
> View attachment 5616239


This to me looks like Sombrero - look at the white dusty scratch marks and the plastic shine that it has - only Sombrero does that. Berania is buttery and oily. Box is buttery and absolutely smooth - no single grain can be seen and it doesn’t have plasticy cover over touch and feel. Sombrero does. Can you post more photos?


----------



## r luvs h

JelenaTasker said:


> This to me looks like Sombrero - look at the white dusty scratch marks and the plastic shine that it has - only Sombrero does that. Berania is buttery and oily. Box is buttery and absolutely smooth - no single grain can be seen and it doesn’t have plasticy cover over touch and feel. Sombrero does. Can you post more photos?


Can’t be sombrero; this bag is dated for ‘97 and sombrero wasn’t around until over a decade later.


----------



## JelenaTasker

r luvs h said:


> Can’t be sombrero; this bag is dated for ‘97 and sombrero wasn’t around until over a decade later.


You are right - I found another one online in those specs - Box Brique - they are identical to me, no?


----------



## r luvs h

JelenaTasker said:


> You are right - I found another one online in those specs - Box Brique - they are identical to me, no?
> 
> View attachment 5616320


Wow, great find! Yes, these look basically identical, and the one you found seems to be from only a couple years prior.


----------



## r luvs h

kingslanding said:


> Hi, I am new to the forum. I’ve been reading the purseblog for a while and found this forum recently. I have an old hand me down Birkin and I’m interested in what leather it is.
> 
> View attachment 5616000
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616001


Black leathers are always a little bit hard to differentiate, but I’m really stumped with this one. Do you have a photo of the whole bag? Was it ever repaired/sent to spa?


----------



## QuelleFromage

Virevolte said:


> Hi all! I just bought this in a depot de ventes where the salewoman insisted that it is bareina, but to me it looks more like Box - & the color more Sanguine or Brique than any Bareina Fauve that I’ve ever seen. Thoughts? I’d appreciate your expertise!
> 
> View attachment 5616239


This is Box calf and I'm pretty sure you're right, it's Brique. I had a Box Bolide from same era in Noisette that looked EXACTLY like fauve Barenia, but same thing - scratches didn't rub out the same way. This is too shiny, too even, and too red to be Barenia. The stamp is foiled, correct?
It's a gorgeous bag and a great find!


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## Virevolte

JelenaTasker said:


> You are right - I found another one online in those specs - Box Brique - they are identical to me, no?
> 
> View attachment 5616320


You’re right - that looks exactly like my bag! Thank you for your help in solving the mystery! 
I must admit my heart leaped a little bit when you first suggested Sombrero, as I’ve always been curious about that leather - but thanks to r luvs h’s historical knowledge of H leathers, we can put that theory to rest for better or worse. In any event, the Box really is beautiful - my apologies to everyone for intruding on the Barenia thread with this one; & my thanks again to all of you who shared your wisdom on the subject.


----------



## Virevolte

Vlad said:


> As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!


Thank you!!!!


----------



## Virevolte

kingslanding said:


> Hi, I am new to the forum. I’ve been reading the purseblog for a while and found this forum recently. I have an old hand me down Birkin and I’m interested in what leather it is.
> 
> View attachment 5616000
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616001


From the sheen I would almost say Chevre, but maybe that’s just an effect of the lighting in these particular photos? Here is a closeup of the skin on my black Chevre Birkin:


----------



## Virevolte

Virevolte said:


> From the sheen I would almost say Chevre, but maybe that’s just an effect of the lighting in these particular photos?


I have a black Chevre B35 - here is a pic where the sheen is pretty apparent:


----------



## QuelleFromage

kingslanding said:


> Hi, I am new to the forum. I’ve been reading the purseblog for a while and found this forum recently. I have an old hand me down Birkin and I’m interested in what leather it is.
> 
> View attachment 5616000
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616001



I think this is Evergrain. Evergrain was available in 2007. No spine at all and not the right pattern for chèvre de Coromandel. 
I'd suggest sending photos of the bag to bababebi for identification et al.


----------



## kingslanding

r luvs h said:


> Black leathers are always a little bit hard to differentiate, but I’m really stumped with this one. Do you have a photo of the whole bag? Was it ever repaired/sent to spa?


Hi, thanks for your reply. I’ve just taken more photos (it’s daytime now - hopefully you can see the bag better!). Not sure if it was taken to a bag spa or repair as the bag still looks in good condition - it is a bit floppy though (one of the phot i’ve placed my stuff inside so the bag stands better).


----------



## nymeria

kingslanding said:


> Hi, thanks for your reply. I’ve just taken more photos (it’s daytime now - hopefully you can see the bag better!). Not sure if it was taken to a bag spa or repair as the bag still looks in good condition - it is a bit floppy though (one of the phot i’ve placed my stuff inside so the bag stands better).
> 
> View attachment 5616346
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616348
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616351
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616353
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616355
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616356
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616357


I'm no expert, but appears to be evergrain. Lovely sheen and texture.


----------



## r luvs h

kingslanding said:


> Hi, thanks for your reply. I’ve just taken more photos (it’s daytime now - hopefully you can see the bag better!). Not sure if it was taken to a bag spa or repair as the bag still looks in good condition - it is a bit floppy though (one of the phot i’ve placed my stuff inside so the bag stands better).
> 
> View attachment 5616346
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616348
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616351
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616353
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616355
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616356
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616357



Thank you for the extra photos! Recanting my erroneous statement that evergrain was not available this year (I mixed it up with another leather). It does appear to be very similar to evergrain-- especially in the bag's high tension areas (sangle attachments at back of bag, handles, corners of the bag, etc.). It does not look like any type of chevre leather.

I was wondering if it was repaired/spa’d because there is a slight difference in grain between the body of the bag and the sangles. I'm guessing it's evergrain or one of the vache/vachettes (possibly liegee, but this is kinda a stretch), though as QF said, I think Bababebi would be the most helpful source on this.


----------



## kingslanding

r luvs h said:


> Thank you for the extra photos! Recanting my erroneous statement that evergrain was not available this year (I mixed it up with another leather). It does appear to be very similar to evergrain-- especially in the bag's high tension areas (sangle attachments at back of bag, handles, corners of the bag, etc.). It does not look like any type of chevre leather.
> 
> I was wondering if it was repaired/spa’d because there is a slight difference in grain between the body of the bag and the sangles. I'm guessing it's evergrain or one of the vache/vachettes (possibly liegee, but this is kinda a stretch), though as QF said, I think Bababebi would be the most helpful source on this.


Thank you so much everyone for helping out. It's nice to know what the leather is. I can potentially found out whether it was spa-ed in the past. Have a lovely weekend


----------



## TTCR

supgod10 said:


> Hello! I was hoping to get some more info on this bag that I came across.
> 
> View attachment 5600028
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600029
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600030
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600031
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600032
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600033
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600034
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600035
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600036
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600037
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600038
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600039


What a gem  of a find. Beautiful bag


----------



## BowieFan1971

Curious about what leather this is. The reseller said Veau Chamonix, but another TPFer said maybe Vache Naturalle. It is a Museau from 2000. It is thick and stiff, waxy finish. On the corners, there is no color loss. There is no foil in the name stamp, just plain embossing. 

Would appreciate any info!


----------



## Virevolte

BowieFan1971 said:


> Curious about what leather this is. The reseller said Veau Chamonix, but another TPFer said maybe Vache Naturalle. It is a Museau from 2000. It is thick and stiff, waxy finish. On the corners, there is no color loss. There is no foil in the name stamp, just plain embossing.
> 
> Would appreciate any info!
> 
> View attachment 5618977
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618978
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618981
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618982
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618983


Beautiful bag! H does do its Barenia Fauve bags with the non-foiled stamp & the white contrast stitching, & it’s a leather that can indeed have a waxy finish (which I find irresistible!). So maybe that’s what this is. I’ll be curious to hear what more experienced & knowledgeable TPFers have to say….


----------



## Preluxed

Hello. I am seeking help in identifying this vintage bolide circa 2000. Thank you in advance.


----------



## r luvs h

Preluxed said:


> Hello. I am seeking help in identifying this vintage bolide circa 2000. Thank you in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622776


A bit hard to tell from one picture, but it looks like clemence


----------



## Preluxed

r luvs h said:


> A bit hard to tell from one picture, but it looks like clemence


Thank you. I am new to Hermès and thought Clemence is on the softer side. This bolide is somewhat sturdy. Thanks again!


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## r luvs h

Preluxed said:


> Thank you. I am new to Hermès and thought Clemence is on the softer side. This bolide is somewhat sturdy. Thanks again!


If not clemence, maybe togo. Clemence is on the relatively softer side, however in new/unused condition, it may not be very slouchy. Do you know exact year of bag? I know you said circa 2000, so I’m guessing the dustbag pictured isn’t original.


----------



## Preluxed

I also thought togo because it's on the sturdier side. The box and dust bag it came with were from other bags I believe as the brown/dark beige velveteen were from previous years based on what I read. The stamp on the bag is d square (2000). If I am not mistaken , I think the dust bag that time was the orang one but I also read in older threads that sometimes that dust bags can vary from one store to the other.


----------



## r luvs h

BowieFan1971 said:


> Curious about what leather this is. The reseller said Veau Chamonix, but another TPFer said maybe Vache Naturalle. It is a Museau from 2000. It is thick and stiff, waxy finish. On the corners, there is no color loss. There is no foil in the name stamp, just plain embossing.
> 
> Would appreciate any info!
> 
> View attachment 5618977
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618978
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618981
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618982
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618983


Such a neat bag! Never seen it in this leather before. Based on the resin (or seemingly lack thereof), I want to say it’s VN. The patina and some other factors are evidence that it likely isn’t barenia.


----------



## r luvs h

Preluxed said:


> I also thought togo because it's on the sturdier side. The box and dust bag it came with were from other bags I believe as the brown/dark beige velveteen were from previous years based on what I read. The stamp on the bag is d square (2000). If I am not mistaken , I think the dust bag that time was the orang one but I also read in older threads that sometimes that dust bags can vary from one store to the other.


Yep, maybe togo then based on that. Togo will get slouchy overtime too (like clemence), so I’m guessing the previous owner rarely (if ever) used this bag. And yes, dustbag was orange around this time, though not for much longer. Lovely bag!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Preluxed said:


> Thank you. I am new to Hermès and thought Clemence is on the softer side. This bolide is somewhat sturdy. Thanks again!


Clemence can retain structure quite well in a bag like the Bolide.


----------



## franjen13

Is anyone familiar with this bag?


----------



## r luvs h

franjen13 said:


> Is anyone familiar with this bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5623589


It’s a New Drag 22. Can’t tell leather as photo is a bit blurry.


----------



## franjen13

r luvs h said:


> It’s a New Drag 22. Can’t tell leather as photo is a bit blurry.


Ty!!


----------



## r luvs h

franjen13 said:


> Ty!!


 Colour looks like biscuit or beige de weimar (may be completely off with these guesses, lighting is kinda throwing me off). here’s a more detailed thread about this bag: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/new-drag-22-thoughts.1025755/


----------



## BowieFan1971

r luvs h said:


> Such a neat bag! Never seen it in this leather before. Based on the resin (or seemingly lack thereof), I want to say it’s VN. The patina and some other factors are evidence that it likely isn’t barenia.


Thanks! From my reading, since it is very stiff, I think it is VN as opposed to Berenia too. I love this leather! It just has a wonderful glow/feel/presence. I would love to see/touch a Barenia bag too, since I think I would like it too.


----------



## blackglass

Does anyone know about this HAC 40 combination?

Is this just for the new NYC store opening or and actual HSS combination. I have never seen a HSS that 1) is in canvas or 2) only has contrast handles


----------



## acrowcounted

blackglass said:


> Does anyone know about this HAC 40 combination?
> 
> Is this just for the new NYC store opening or and actual HSS combination. I have never seen a HSS that 1) is in canvas or 2) only has contrast handles
> 
> View attachment 5625546


It’s clearly just a special edition bag. Madison has quite a few LE exclusive and non exclusive bags for reopening.


----------



## blackglass

acrowcounted said:


> It’s clearly just a special edition bag. Madison has quite a few LE exclusive and non exclusive bags for reopening.


Thank you!  There was no SA who could really help me yesterday - so appreciate the answer


----------



## blackglass

I'm clearly obsessed with HACs.....does anyone recognize the color of this bag?

It isn't biscuit or alezan...Could it be Moutarde or Toffee?

Morgan Stewart has quite the collection....


----------



## QuelleFromage

blackglass said:


> I'm clearly obsessed with HACs.....does anyone recognize the color of this bag?
> 
> It isn't biscuit or alezan...Could it be Moutarde or Toffee?
> 
> Morgan Stewart has quite the collection....
> 
> View attachment 5625707
> 
> 
> View attachment 5625715


Looks like Sable but impossible to know without seeing the leather or having some idea of the date


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## blackglass

QuelleFromage said:


> Looks like Sable but impossible to know without seeing the leather or having some idea of the date


Thanks!


----------



## tannfran

BowieFan1971 said:


> Curious about what leather this is. The reseller said Veau Chamonix, but another TPFer said maybe Vache Naturalle. It is a Museau from 2000. It is thick and stiff, waxy finish. On the corners, there is no color loss. There is no foil in the name stamp, just plain embossing.
> 
> Would appreciate any info!
> 
> View attachment 5618977
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618978
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618981
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618982
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618983


Vache Naturalle


----------



## purseobsessed11

Hello,

I’m new to the forum.  I bought an evelyne I in ebene from a reputable reseller. It was an impulse buy and the listing said it’s Gulliver. I am only familiar with Togo, chèvre, Ardennes, box, and courchevel so I had no clue.  It’s a D so it’s 2000 and from what I’ve read Gulliver was discontinued in 1999 so I asked the reseller who took a look at it again and said that they think it actually maybe barenia but can’t be absolutely certain.  I just got the bag yesterday and it looks great. I then read that all barenia bags ate blindstamped and not heatstamped.  I just sent the reseller another email.  

Does anyone have an idea what leather this really is?

Thanks so much!!


----------



## r luvs h

purseobsessed11 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I’m new to the forum.  I bought an evelyne I in ebene from a reputable reseller. It was an impulse buy and the listing said it’s Gulliver. I am only familiar with Togo, chèvre, Ardennes, box, and courchevel so I had no clue.  It’s a D so it’s 2000 and from what I’ve read Gulliver was discontinued in 1999 so I asked the reseller who took a look at it again and said that they think it actually maybe barenia but can’t be absolutely certain.  I just got the bag yesterday and it looks great. I then read that all barenia bags ate blindstamped and not heatstamped.  I just sent the reseller another email.
> 
> Does anyone have an idea what leather this really is?
> 
> Thanks so much!!
> 
> View attachment 5626122
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626123
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626124
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626125
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626126
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626127


Gulliver was not discontinued in 1999, this seems to be quite a common misconception. Based on bag’s heat stamp and some other factors, I feel rather confident in saying that this leather is not barenia (barenia ebene). Could very well be gulliver.


----------



## purseobsessed11

r luvs h said:


> Gulliver was not discontinued in 1999, this seems to be quite a common misconception. Based on bag’s heat stamp and some other factors, I feel rather confident in saying that this leather is not barenia (barenia ebene). Could very well be gulliver.


Thanks so much for your input, @r luvs h.  I wonder what the reseller will say. I’ve bought quite a few designer items from them in the past and they’ve been spot on.  When I mentioned about the gulliver being discontinued in 1999 based on what everything I  read online about it as I’m unfamiliar with that leather, that’s when they said they think it’s Barenia but couldn’t say with 100% certainty being an  older leather.  

When did Hermes actually stop producing Gulliver then? Thanks again for your help.


----------



## r luvs h

purseobsessed11 said:


> Thanks so much for your input, @r luvs h.  I wonder what the reseller will say. I’ve bought quite a few designer items from them in the past and they’ve been spot on.  When I mentioned about the gulliver being discontinued in 1999 based on what everything I  read online about it as I’m unfamiliar with that leather, that’s when they said they think it’s Barenia but couldn’t say with 100% certainty being an  older leather.
> 
> When did Hermes actually stop producing Gulliver then? Thanks again for your help.


Yeah, unfortunately a lot of websites get dates/data wrong because they all copy info (sometimes false info) from one another. One such example of Gulliver being used after 1999 is in the 1st edition of the Kelly Quelle Idole “Doll” bags, which I believe were first released in 2000. As you may know, Gulliver was the predecessor to Swift leather. I’m not exactly sure when the switch happened, but I’ve heard estimates between 2002 and 2006, so likely somewhere in between there. Always happy to help


----------



## purseobsessed11

r luvs h said:


> Yeah, unfortunately a lot of websites get dates/data wrong because they all copy info (sometimes false info) from one another. One such example of Gulliver being used after 1999 is in the 1st edition of the Kelly Quelle Idole “Doll” bags, which I believe were first released in 2000. As you may know, Gulliver was the predecessor to Swift leather. I’m not exactly sure when the switch happened, but I’ve heard estimates between 2002 and 2006, so likely somewhere in between there. Always happy to help


Thanks again, @r luvs h.  I noticed that. So many websites have the same exact info copied and pasted. I’ve read Swift was released in 2006? So then my thought was that if H discontinued it truly in 1999, how can there be one in 2010 like mine. I then assumed that nothing was in circulation at all after 1999 until H released Swift in 2006.  I’m so confused hahaha. It makes sense if they discontinued it in 1999 but then continued to make bags with whatever materials they have left until the official switch to Swift in 2006 or maybe 2002 as you mentioned.  I’m really confused.  Thanks so much for your patience.


----------



## r luvs h

purseobsessed11 said:


> Thanks again, @r luvs h.  I noticed that. So many websites have the same exact info copied and pasted. I’ve read Swift was released in 2006? So then my thought was that if H discontinued it truly in 1999, how can there be one in 2010 like mine. I then assumed that nothing was in circulation at all after 1999 until H released Swift in 2006.  I’m so confused hahaha. It makes sense if they discontinued it in 1999 but then continued to make bags with whatever materials they have left until the official switch to Swift in 2006 or maybe 2002 as you mentioned.  I’m really confused.  Thanks so much for your patience.



No worries, I totally understand the confusion! I know the reason Gulliver was discontinued had to do with the passing of the tannery’s owner. And you bring up a good point— while it may be true that Hermès no longer received new Gulliver leather from the tannery after 1999 (though I doubt this), it is not true that Gulliver was discontinued that same year. Suffice to say, I think your bag could certainly be Gulliver. When you receive the bag, you should be able to tell pretty easily what leather it is. Gulliver is a very buttery, robust leather (swift isn’t nearly as robust). Barenia is generally heavier than Gulliver, and it wears very differently. The patina will be _very_ different. Hope this clarifies some things!


----------



## PamW

I saw this limited edition bag in Short Hills not too long ago, loved it and bought it. Wore it many times over the spring & summer. But I don’t know the name of the bag The box was labeled “Document”. All my other boxes have the complete name, color, etc. if I search “Document” on the H website all I-see is a pouch like envelope. I feel pretty silly asking, but someone asked me what it was and my SA is on vacation and unavailable. 
Can you help me out?


----------



## purseobsessed11

r luvs h said:


> No worries, I totally understand the confusion! I know the reason Gulliver was discontinued had to do with the passing of the tannery’s owner. And you bring up a good point— while it may be true that Hermès no longer received new Gulliver leather from the tannery after 1999 (though I doubt this), it is not true that Gulliver was discontinued that same year. Suffice to say, I think your bag could certainly be Gulliver. When you receive the bag, you should be able to tell pretty easily what leather it is. Gulliver is a very buttery, robust leather (swift isn’t nearly as robust). Barenia is generally heavier than Gulliver, and it wears very differently. The patina will be _very_ different. Hope this clarifies some things!


Thank you so much, @r luvs h. You are  such a wealth of information.  I already have the bag. It is so buttery soft but doesn’t feel fragile. Love the feel of it.  Thanks so much again!


----------



## ColetteBlue

PamW said:


> I saw this limited edition bag in Short Hills not too long ago, loved it and bought it. Wore it many times over the spring & summer. But I don’t know the name of the bag The box was labeled “Document”. All my other boxes have the complete name, color, etc. if I search “Document” on the H website all I-see is a pouch like envelope. I feel pretty silly asking, but someone asked me what it was and my SA is on vacation and unavailable.
> Can you help me out?
> 
> View attachment 5628348


I used Google Lens & it said: 
Toile Swift Record Bag 78 Bleu Marine​


----------



## PamW

ColetteBlue said:


> I used Google Lens & it said:
> Toile Swift Record Bag 78 Bleu Marine​


@ColetteBlue Thank you so much!  I forgot about using Google Lens! Thanks for the tip, too❤️ The receipt only said “Document” also. I felt like such a dummy.


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

Anyone seen this bag yet?  If so, do you happen to know name/size.  Thanks!


----------



## r luvs h

Mrs.Hermess said:


> Anyone seen this bag yet?  If so, do you happen to know name/size.  Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5628642


It's a bit hard to tell from this angle, but I believe this is a new bag from the brand called the "Arcon". It's from their Spring/Summer 2023 collection. Leather is Fauve Barenia. Not sure about size.


----------



## allanrvj

Mrs.Hermess said:


> Anyone seen this bag yet?  If so, do you happen to know name/size.  Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5628642


if you read through the description of this instagram post, 2nd paragraph says that the bag's name is Arçon, with the handles and sides in Barenia, and body panels in Barenia Faubourg.

More pictures on this thread: Women's SS23 runway show


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

allanrvj said:


> if you read through the description of this instagram post, 2nd paragraph says that the bag's name is Arçon, with the handles and sides in Barenia, and body panels in Barenia Faubourg.
> 
> More pictures on this thread: Women's SS23 runway show


Thank you so much!    this is me realizing that if I just read, I can find the answer.  Thank you!!!


----------



## ColetteBlue

PamW said:


> @ColetteBlue Thank you so much!  I forgot about using Google Lens! Thanks for the tip, too❤️ The receipt only said “Document” also. I felt like such a dummy.


No worries! Cute bag!


----------



## Sus

Can anyone tell me whether this truly is a Hermes bag and, if so, what is the name of the bag?


----------



## QuelleFromage

Sus said:


> Can anyone tell me whether this truly is a Hermes bag and, if so, what is the name of the bag?



Looks like a Wallago to me. I doubt Key would carry an Hermès fake in a Vogue video.


----------



## Sus

Thanks QuelleFromage. I don't know who he is but agree a fake in a Vogue video would be surprising. Thanks again.


----------



## Alisha28

What is the name thank you!


----------



## r luvs h

Alisha28 said:


> What is the name thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5632535


I believe this is the Maneggio from the Spring/Summer '22 collection. Leather is epsom and colour looks like (maybe) vert jade.


----------



## elizapav

A friend and I are debating the color of this Evie. She thinks it’s Gold but it looks to me like Sesame or Biscuit. It’s the side profile photo that’s thrown me off, the photos make them look like two different colors to me. What do you, the TPF H experts think? Thanks!


----------



## nicole0612

elizapav said:


> A friend and I are debating the color of this Evie. She thinks it’s Gold but it looks to me like Sesame or Biscuit. It’s the side profile photo that’s thrown me off, the photos make them look like two different colors to me. What do you, the TPF H experts think? Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5633136
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633137


I think it is gold with the contrast stitching; professional lighting always makes colors look a bit off. I think the whole bag is the same color.


----------



## MommyDaze

elizapav said:


> A friend and I are debating the color of this Evie. She thinks it’s Gold but it looks to me like Sesame or Biscuit. It’s the side profile photo that’s thrown me off, the photos make them look like two different colors to me. What do you, the TPF H experts think? Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5633136
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633137


This appears to be two different bags in different leathers.


----------



## Rouge H

*it is gold…*


----------



## nicole0612

MommyDaze said:


> This appears to be two different bags in different leathers.


Oh so true, it is!


----------



## waterlily112

elizapav said:


> A friend and I are debating the color of this Evie. She thinks it’s Gold but it looks to me like Sesame or Biscuit. It’s the side profile photo that’s thrown me off, the photos make them look like two different colors to me. What do you, the TPF H experts think? Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5633136
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633137


The contrast stitching would be used on gold only...the color probably looks slightly off because the top photo is epsom leather and the 2nd photo is clemence.


----------



## fashiongodess*

waterlily112 said:


> The contrast stitching would be used on gold only...the color probably looks slightly off because the top photo is epsom leather and the 2nd photo is clemence.


Looks like gold to me. Also yes both pictures are different leathers and gold shows differently in Epsom from how it shows in clemence


----------



## Hisunshine

Hi everyone, can someone help me identify the color and leather type of this kelly retourne?

You can click on the photos to get a larger picture.
Note: I removed the background


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## r luvs h

Hisunshine said:


> Hi everyone, can someone help me identify the color and leather type of this kelly retourne?
> 
> You can click on the photos to get a larger picture.
> Note: I removed the background
> 
> View attachment 5634402
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634404


Togo leather and colour looks like trench


----------



## Hisunshine

r luvs h said:


> Togo leather and colour looks like trench


I was thinking the same as well. 

Here’s another photo of it worn under ( bad) indoor lighting. 

Is this authentic?


----------



## r luvs h

Hisunshine said:


> I was thinking the same as well.
> 
> Here’s another photo of it worn under ( bad) indoor lighting.
> 
> Is this authentic?
> 
> View attachment 5634499


We can’t authentic here unfortunately, so I’d recommend you use a paid service


----------



## Hisunshine

r luvs h said:


> We can’t authentic here unfortunately, so I’d recommend you use a paid service


ok thank you  
do you still think the color is trench with the third photo?


----------



## r luvs h

Hisunshine said:


> ok thank you
> do you still think the color is trench with the third photo?


No problem and yes, I still think it’s trench based on the colour of the stitching and glazing.


----------



## Hisunshine

r luvs h said:


> No problem and yes, I still think it’s trench based on the colour of the stitching and glazing.


Thank you so much!


----------



## Sarah91755

Can someone help me and let me know what this wallet or card case is called. I just saw it on YouTuber Thuy  Bui channel and really want it.


----------



## elizapav

fashiongodess* said:


> Looks like gold to me. Also yes both pictures are different leathers and gold shows differently in Epsom from how it shows in clemence


Wow!!! Thank you @fashiongodess* and @waterlily112


----------



## waterlily112

Sarah91755 said:


> Can someone help me and let me know what this wallet or card case is called. I just saw it on YouTuber Thuy  Bui channel and really want it.


It's called the Guernesey card holder


----------



## Sarah91755

waterlily112 said:


> It's called the Guernesey card holder
> 
> View attachment 5635908


Thank you so much, I appreciate your help!!!!


----------



## whole-lotta-prada

Hi ladies. Do you know what color and leather is this Kelly bag? The seller said the color was vert epson but I never heard of this one. TIA.


----------



## r luvs h

whole-lotta-prada said:


> Hi ladies, do you know what color and leather is this Kelly bag? The seller said the color was vert epson but I never heard of this one. TIA.
> View attachment 5637743



It is very hard to ascertain the leather/colour combo based off of one picture. Do you have any other ones (especially ones that show the glazing, stitching, or interior)? Also, "vert epson" is definitely not a colour I've ever heard of... I believe the seller might have meant "vert epsom"-- referring to both the colour and the leather. However, based on some features of this bag, I can tell you that it's almost certainly not epsom.


----------



## whole-lotta-prada

r luvs h said:


> It is very hard to ascertain the leather/colour combo based off of one picture. Do you have any other ones (especially ones that show the glazing, stitching, or interior)? Also, "vert epson" is definitely not a colour I've ever heard of... I believe the seller might have meant "vert epsom"-- referring to both the colour and the leather. However, based on some features of this bag, I can tell you that it's almost certainly not epsom.


Thankyou. It is from 1st Dibs. I am no t allowed to post link.


----------



## whole-lotta-prada

r luvs h said:


> It is very hard to ascertain the leather/colour combo based off of one picture. Do you have any other ones (especially ones that show the glazing, stitching, or interior)? Also, "vert epson" is definitely not a colour I've ever heard of... I believe the seller might have meant "vert epsom"-- referring to both the colour and the leather. However, based on some features of this bag, I can tell you that it's almost certainly not epsom.


Thankyou. It is from 1st Dibs. I am not allowed to post link.


----------



## r luvs h

whole-lotta-prada said:


> Thankyou. It is from 1st Dibs. I am not allowed to post link.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5637753
> View attachment 5637754
> View attachment 5637755


100% not epsom. This is courchevel leather. Colour is vert claire.


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## whole-lotta-prada

r luvs h said:


> 100% not epsom. This is courchevel leather. Colour is vert claire.


Thankyou very much.


----------



## r luvs h

whole-lotta-prada said:


> Thankyou very much.


Happy to help


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

whole-lotta-prada said:


> Thankyou very much.


Courchevel Leather is a forerunner to Epsom (no pun intended due to horse racing references in both leather names!) and is actually much nicer and less plasticy to my mind


----------



## whole-lotta-prada

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Courchevel Leather is a forerunner to Epsom (no pun intended due to horse racing references in both leather names!) and is actually much nicer and less plasticy to my mind


Thankyou very much.


----------



## whole-lotta-prada

Do you also know about this bag? Is the color gold? Thankyou.


----------



## r luvs h

whole-lotta-prada said:


> Do you also know about this bag? Is the color gold? Thankyou.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5638029
> View attachment 5638030
> View attachment 5638031
> View attachment 5638032
> View attachment 5638035



As you probably know, it’s a kelly. Not totally sure about size, but it looks like a 32 or 35 (my guess is the former). At first, I wanted to say this was epsom leather, but the date stamp (T-1990) tells me that this is courchevel. Colour is definitely gold. It looks like the bag has been repaired/spad and repainted in some areas (the website/seller should’ve noted this).


----------



## papertiger

r luvs h said:


> 100% not epsom. This is courchevel leather. Colour is vert claire.



Another vote for this


----------



## whole-lotta-prada

papertiger said:


> Another vote for this


Thankyou.


----------



## papertiger

*Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. *


----------



## shup

Hermes Mini Evelyne 16 in Bleu Royal With Gold Hardware at 1stDibs
					

View this item and discover similar  for sale at 1stDibs - The Hermes Mini Evelyne 16 in Bleu Royal is a casual design that can be used for your everyday routine. This is the smallest size Hermes Evelyne bag and




					www.1stdibs.com
				





This listing says bleu royale for the tpm with gold hardware, does this look right to the experts? It’s a 2022 U bag, but I haven’t found any others in this color. I have seen bleu France with ghw but I’m not as fond of the photos I’ve seen. Thanks for all your help!!


----------



## acrowcounted

shup said:


> Hermes Mini Evelyne 16 in Bleu Royal With Gold Hardware at 1stDibs
> 
> 
> View this item and discover similar  for sale at 1stDibs - The Hermes Mini Evelyne 16 in Bleu Royal is a casual design that can be used for your everyday routine. This is the smallest size Hermes Evelyne bag and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.1stdibs.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This listing says bleu royale for the tpm with gold hardware, does this look right to the experts? It’s a 2022 U bag, but I haven’t found any others in this color. I have seen bleu France with ghw but I’m not as fond of the photos I’ve seen. Thanks for all your help!!


Looks like it could be blue royal in very bright lighting. That price is crazy high.


----------



## shup

I was wondering if it wa bleu France and mislabeled but if you think it’s bleu royale… which I frankly like better


----------



## r luvs h

shup said:


> I was wondering if it wa bleu France and mislabeled but if you think it’s bleu royale… which I frankly like better


I think @acrowcounted is right. A lot of sellers do mislabel things on 1st Dibs, but I think the seller is correct in this case. The listing says it comes with a copy of the receipt, so I’m sure the seller referred to the colour information provided on the receipt.


----------



## annaria

Hello, fellow H addicts!

This is an Evee 2 from a Japanese site.

Do you guys think it’s Beton? The site only said Beige

Thank you!


----------



## QuelleFromage

annaria said:


> Hello, fellow H addicts!
> 
> This is an Evee 2 from a Japanese site.
> 
> Do you guys think it’s Beton? The site only said Beige
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5640286
> 
> 
> View attachment 5640287
> 
> 
> View attachment 5640288


That's not Beton from this pic - Beton is lighter and grayer. Looks like Argile actually but could be Trench or brightly lit GT.


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## r luvs h

annaria said:


> Hello, fellow H addicts!
> 
> This is an Evee 2 from a Japanese site.
> 
> Do you guys think it’s Beton? The site only said Beige
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5640286
> 
> 
> View attachment 5640287
> 
> 
> View attachment 5640288


It’s not beton, but does the website list any info on the year? That could help us make a more informed guess.


----------



## annaria

Thank you, @QuelleFromage!



r luvs h said:


> It’s not beton, but does the website list any info on the year? That could help us make a more informed guess.



Hi @r luvs h 

It is Square K, so 2007 Year of production? 

Thanks again.


----------



## r luvs h

annaria said:


> Thank you, @QuelleFromage!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi @r luvs h
> 
> It is Square K, so 2007 Year of production?
> 
> Thanks again.


I think the lighting in these photos is a bit misleading, but based on the photos and year provided, I’m pretty sure it would have to be GT, Parchemin, or Argile. Off the top of my head, I don’t recall GT ever having glazing in this colour, so it would have to be Argile or Parchemin.


----------



## annaria

r luvs h said:


> I think the lighting in these photos is a bit misleading, but based on the photos and year provided, I’m pretty sure it would have to be GT, Parchemin, or Argile. Off the top of my head, I don’t recall GT ever having glazing in this colour, so it would have to be Argile or Parchemin.


Thank you for sharing your knowledge. I’m excited to get the package!


----------



## Virevolte

@r luvs h speaking of 2007 GT, here are some close-ups of a GT B 35 from that year that I bought from a friend of mine a few years ago. at the time she said it was Clemence, but I keep thinking I can detect slight veins in it from certain angles suggesting Togo. Am I crazy to think (maybe even hope, since right now I’m scared to carry this bag if there’s the slightest chance of bad weather) it could be Togo after all? My H bag collection contains only one Clemence piece, a Picotin in Bleu electrique that is too saturated & bright to serve as a helpful point of comparison - & I’ve got no (other) Togo bags at all - so I’d be grateful to know what you TPFer authorities think…


----------



## r luvs h

Virevolte said:


> @r luvs h speaking of 2007 GT, here are some close-ups of a GT B 35 from that year that I bought from a friend of mine a few years ago. at the time she said it was Clemence, but I keep thinking I can detect slight veins in it from certain angles suggesting Togo. Am I crazy to think (maybe even hope, since right now I’m scared to carry this bag if there’s the slightest chance of bad weather) it could be Togo after all? My H bag collection contains only one Clemence piece, a Picotin in Bleu electrique that is too saturated & bright to serve as a helpful point of comparison - & I’ve got no (other) Togo bags at all - so I’d be grateful to know what you TPFer authorities think…
> 
> View attachment 5642829
> 
> 
> View attachment 5642830



Ooh the age-old question: clemence or togo? Togo leather generally looked quite different around this time, so my guess is that this is a clemence bag. I believe this is right, though I will gladly be corrected!

I think the easiest way to tell the difference is to feel, look at, and listen to the leather. Is it “dry” feeling, stiffer looking, and louder sounding (upon running your fingertips/nails lightly across the leather)? This would generally denote togo leather. Is it supple feeling, slouchy, and rather quiet sounding (“  “)? This would generally denote clemence leather. 

As far as the veining, I’m guessing you’re referring to the horizontal striations mainly on the back? I wouldn’t necessarily call this “veining” in the traditional sense. Traditional veining on togo leather stretches in long, vertical segments across the bag. On the other hand, the veining on your bag is horizontal (not vertical) and seems localized to specific portions of the bag. This type of “veining” can occur on all types of leather (e.g. epsom, clemence, togo, etc.). 

At any rate, I wouldn’t recommend getting caught in the rain with any H bag— while some may be water resistant, none are waterproof… yet


----------



## QuelleFromage

Virevolte said:


> @r luvs h speaking of 2007 GT, here are some close-ups of a GT B 35 from that year that I bought from a friend of mine a few years ago. at the time she said it was Clemence, but I keep thinking I can detect slight veins in it from certain angles suggesting Togo. Am I crazy to think (maybe even hope, since right now I’m scared to carry this bag if there’s the slightest chance of bad weather) it could be Togo after all? My H bag collection contains only one Clemence piece, a Picotin in Bleu electrique that is too saturated & bright to serve as a helpful point of comparison - & I’ve got no (other) Togo bags at all - so I’d be grateful to know what you TPFer authorities think…
> 
> View attachment 5642829
> 
> 
> View attachment 5642830


This looks like Clemence, and from this year in this color is likely to be Clemence. Clemence is fine in the rain. In terms of durability and water resistance, Clemence is a bit more sturdy than Togo, so not sure why you're wishing the bag to be Togo?
In any case, of course you should not soak your bags, but raindrops are not going to hurt this bag


----------



## Virevolte

r luvs h said:


> Ooh the age-old question: clemence or togo? Togo leather generally looked quite different around this time, so my guess is that this is a clemence bag. I believe this is right, though I will gladly be corrected!
> 
> I think the easiest way to tell the difference is to feel, look at, and listen to the leather. Is it “dry” feeling, stiffer looking, and louder sounding (upon running your fingertips/nails lightly across the leather)? This would generally denote togo leather. Is it supple feeling, slouchy, and rather quiet sounding (“  “)? This would generally denote clemence leather.
> 
> As far as the veining, I’m guessing you’re referring to the horizontal striations mainly on the back? I wouldn’t necessarily call this “veining” in the traditional sense. Traditional veining on togo leather stretches in long, vertical segments across the bag. On the other hand, the veining on your bag is horizontal (not vertical) and seems localized to specific portions of the bag. This type of “veining” can occur on all types of leather (e.g. epsom, clemence, togo, etc.).
> 
> At any rate, I wouldn’t recommend getting caught in the rain with any H bag— while some may be water resistant, none are waterproof… yet


Thank you for your wisdom, @r luvs h - I really appreciate your taking the time to weigh in, and I’m sure you are right. And yes, of course I’ll avoid getting caught in the rain with this as with all my H bags - as TPFers have commented on other threads, the H rain cover is not exactly rain-proof either.


----------



## Virevolte

QuelleFromage said:


> This looks like Clemence, and from this year in this color is likely to be Clemence. Clemence is fine in the rain. In terms of durability and water resistance, Clemence is a bit more sturdy than Togo, so not sure why you're wishing the bag to be Togo?
> In any case, of course you should not soak your bags, but raindrops are not going to hurt this bag


Whew! Et merci, Quel Fromage!


----------



## whole-lotta-prada

Hi this 35 Birkin bag is from Korean reseller and I asked seller and they say it is a special order bag but has no Horse shoes stamp? Is this O.K.? What is the color? Thankyou.


----------



## r luvs h

whole-lotta-prada said:


> Hi this 35 Birkin bag is from Korean reseller and I asked seller and they say it is a special order bag but has no Horse shoes stamp? Is this O.K.? What is the color? Thankyou.
> 
> View attachment 5646114
> View attachment 5646115
> View attachment 5646117
> View attachment 5646119



It seems that you’ve not included a picture of the bag’s heat stamp— this is the part of the bag that generally says “Hermès Paris Made In France”. It’s also the part of the bag that would show (or not show) the horseshoe stamp in question. That would be a rather helpful photo to have. 

To answer one part of your question, yes, it is possible for bags to be SO (special order) bags but without a horseshoe stamp. This was the case for SOs produced in 2008 or earlier. Anyway, I don’t think that’s what we’re dealing with here. Based on a few facets of the bag, I’m quite confident in saying that this bag was made much more recently and is probably not an SO bag as the seller claims. In my opinion, this is just a regular verso birkin (non-special order). I was offered one in these exact specifications a few years ago and the colours were poppy and bleu nuit, so I’m guessing that would be the same in this case. If you do have a picture of the heat stamp, that may help too. Hope this helps!


----------



## Virevolte

r luvs h said:


> It seems that you’ve not included a picture of the bag’s heat stamp— this is the part of the bag that generally says “Hermès Paris Made In France”. It’s also the part of the bag that would show (or not show) the horseshoe stamp in question. That would be a rather helpful photo to have.
> 
> To answer one part of your question, yes, it is possible for bags to be SO (special order) bags but without a horseshoe stamp. This was the case for SOs produced in 2008 or earlier. Anyway, I don’t think that’s what we’re dealing with here. Based on a few facets of the bag, I’m quite confident in saying that this bag was made much more recently and is probably not an SO bag as the seller claims. In my opinion, this is just a regular verso birkin (non-special order). I was offered one in these exact specifications a few years ago and the colours were poppy and bleu nuit, so I’m guessing that would be the same in this case. If you do have a picture of the heat stamp, that may help too. Hope this helps!


@r luvs h you always have such helpful, expert knowledge of these matters! In fact I had a similiar question about a 2009 two-tone B 35 that I bought through a reputable auction house a few years back. It’s in Olive chevre de coromandel with sangles, handles, trim, and interior in some or other shade of jaune. With an M stamp it dates from 2009, I think; but it doesn’t have a horseshoe on the (unfoiled) heat stamp, and the fact that the contrast color appears on details/elements besides just the interior makes it seem different from a normal Verso. What do you think? Was there some specialty line of B’s in 2009 that would have had these details, and not been a SO? Or were horseshoes still a rarity on SO’s in 2009? I’d be grateful for your thoughts if you have any on this matter.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Virevolte said:


> @r luvs h you always have such helpful, expert knowledge of these matters! In fact I had a similiar question about a 2009 two-tone B 35 that I bought through a reputable auction house a few years back. It’s in Olive chevre de coromandel with sangles, handles, trim, and interior in some or other shade of jaune. With an M stamp it dates from 2009, I think; but it doesn’t have a horseshoe on the (unfoiled) heat stamp, and the fact that the contrast color appears on details/elements besides just the interior makes it seem different from a normal Verso. What do you think? Was there some specialty line of B’s in 2009 that would have had these details, and not been a SO? Or were horseshoes still a rarity on SO’s in 2009? I’d be grateful for your thoughts if you have any on this matter.
> 
> View attachment 5646220
> 
> 
> View attachment 5646221
> 
> 
> View attachment 5646222
> 
> 
> View attachment 5646223
> 
> 
> View attachment 5646224


Off topic but I have to compliment you on such a beautiful bag!
Its very special


----------



## Virevolte

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Off topic but I have to compliment you on such a beautiful bag!
> Its very special


Thank you so much, @maxroxxherhandbags - that is so kind! In fact it was my first Birkin ever - I’d had (and still have) a number of other H bags, but had always resisted Birkins until this one came my way.… H addiction is a terrible thing!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Virevolte said:


> Thank you so much, @maxroxxherhandbags - that is so kind! In fact it was my first Birkin ever - I’d had (and still have) a number of other H bags, but had always resisted Birkins until this one came my way.… H addiction is a terrible thing!


Yes..I hear you!
Funnily enough I too am a Birkin resister thus far-I've been offered two but turned them both down realising that a box-fresh Birkin just felt a little too much of a statement on me in a way I wasn't comfortable with.
That said I know that a Birkin that speaks to me will find me via the pre-owned/auction market...but until then there are other ways to feed my H passion/addiction!


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## QuelleFromage

Virevolte said:


> @r luvs h you always have such helpful, expert knowledge of these matters! In fact I had a similiar question about a 2009 two-tone B 35 that I bought through a reputable auction house a few years back. It’s in Olive chevre de coromandel with sangles, handles, trim, and interior in some or other shade of jaune. With an M stamp it dates from 2009, I think; but it doesn’t have a horseshoe on the (unfoiled) heat stamp, and the fact that the contrast color appears on details/elements besides just the interior makes it seem different from a normal Verso. What do you think? Was there some specialty line of B’s in 2009 that would have had these details, and not been a SO? Or were horseshoes still a rarity on SO’s in 2009? I’d be grateful for your thoughts if you have any on this matter.
> 
> View attachment 5646220
> 
> 
> View attachment 5646221
> 
> 
> View attachment 5646222
> 
> 
> View attachment 5646223
> 
> 
> View attachment 5646224


This isn't Chèvre de Coromandel; it's not chèvre at all. I'm not familiar with this particular combo but would venture that since it's a blind stamp, the body is Vert Olive Barenia with some other leather on the handles.

Edited to add that there have been multico special editions (not SOs and not versos) in production many times, such as the many tricolors, the Arlequin models, the So Flash/Éclat line, etc.


----------



## Virevolte

QuelleFromage said:


> This isn't Chèvre de Coromandel; it's not chèvre at all. I'm not familiar with this particular combo but would venture that since it's a blind stamp, the body is Vert Olive Barenia with some other leather on the handles.
> 
> Edited to add that there have been multico special editions (not SOs and not versos) in production many times, such as the many tricolors, the Arlequin models, the So Flash/Éclat line, etc.


It is definitely Chevre de C - the sheen and the hand are identical to my two K bags (& various SLGs) in Chevre de Coromandel. I have a few H bags in Barenia too and while I love love love that skin, it feels and looks nothing like what this bag is made of. But oh what a dream to get a bag in olive-colored Barenia. I’ve not been able to find any info about multicolored special editions that look like this one - if you ever come across one, please let me know!


----------



## Encore Hermes

QuelleFromage said:


> This isn't Chèvre de Coromandel; it's not chèvre at all. I'm not familiar with this particular combo but would venture that since it's a blind stamp, the body is Vert Olive Barenia with some other leather on the handles.
> 
> Edited to add that there have been multico special editions (not SOs and not versos) in production many times, such as the many tricolors, the Arlequin models, the So Flash/Éclat line, etc.


Agree with you, not CdC. Nor vert olive barenia imo


----------



## nicole0612

Encore Hermes said:


> Agree with you, not CdC. Nor vert olive barenia imo


I wonder if it is not a blindstamp, but a “painted stamp”?


----------



## r luvs h

Virevolte said:


> @r luvs h you always have such helpful, expert knowledge of these matters! In fact I had a similiar question about a 2009 two-tone B 35 that I bought through a reputable auction house a few years back. It’s in Olive chevre de coromandel with sangles, handles, trim, and interior in some or other shade of jaune. With an M stamp it dates from 2009, I think; but it doesn’t have a horseshoe on the (unfoiled) heat stamp, and the fact that the contrast color appears on details/elements besides just the interior makes it seem different from a normal Verso. What do you think? Was there some specialty line of B’s in 2009 that would have had these details, and not been a SO? Or were horseshoes still a rarity on SO’s in 2009? I’d be grateful for your thoughts if you have any on this matter.
> 
> View attachment 5646220
> 
> 
> View attachment 5646221
> 
> 
> View attachment 5646222
> 
> 
> View attachment 5646223
> 
> 
> View attachment 5646224



Stunning bag, though very quickly, I’m realising that I don’t agree with the description by the auction house. As quellefromage said, this leather does not look like CdC at all. It just doesn’t have that CdC “spine”, and it honestly doesn’t look like any chèvre leather I know of (Mangalore, Mysore, Marocain, CdC, Jahnsi…). On top of this, this leather does not really resemble any of the ones I know to have unfoiled heat stamps. It’s definitely not a verso, as this is not the way a verso bag looks (verso specifically denotes a bag that is internally one colour and externally a different colour).

A few options:

It’s a really odd vert olive barenia bag. Barenia would make some sense given the heat stamp, however a lot of important details are not consitent with barenia leather.
It’s a really odd vert olive swift bag (I say “odd” because I’ve never seen swift stamped this way, and the grain is a bit perplexing). I’ve seen swift and chevre confused on resale sites at least a dozen times, so this could very well be the case. This leather grain seems consistent with a couple well-loved/older swift bags I’ve seen. In this case, I think the colours would be vert olive, as you mentioned, and soleil. Both of these colours were available for swift leather around this time.
It’s something completely different. Maybe two leathers? Maybe some very obscure leather? Who knows?
Hermès is full of surprises, so I wouldn’t really be shocked at the possibility of anything. I’d be very interested to see if @bababebi can make some sense of this!

ETA: I think I found some of the photos of this auction online, and now I'm even more confused lol. Still don't think it's chevre.


----------



## nicole0612

r luvs h said:


> Stunning bag, though very quickly, I’m realising that I don’t agree with the description by the auction house. As quellefromage said, this leather does not look like CdC at all. It just doesn’t have that CdC “spine”, and it honestly doesn’t look like any chèvre leather I know of (Mangalore, Mysore, Marocain, CdC, Jahnsi…). On top of this, this leather does not really resemble any of the ones I know to have unfoiled heat stamps. It’s definitely not a verso, as this is not the way a verso bag looks (verso specifically denotes a bag that is internally one colour and externally a different colour).
> 
> A few options:
> 
> It’s a really odd vert olive barenia bag. Barenia would make some sense given the heat stamp, however a lot of important details are not consitent with barenia leather.
> It’s a really odd vert olive swift bag (I say “odd” because I’ve never seen swift stamped this way). I’ve seen swift and chevre confused on resale sites at least a dozen times, so this could very well be the case. This leather grain seems consistent with some other well-loved/older swift bags I’ve seen. In this case, I think the colours would be vert olive, as you mentioned, and soleil. Both of these colours were available for swift leather around this time.
> It’s something completely different. Maybe two leathers? Maybe some very obscure leather? Who knows?
> Hermès is full of surprises, so I wouldn’t really be shocked at the possibility of anything. I’d be very interested to see if @bababebi can make some sense of this!


I agree that it does not seem like olive Barenia and definitely not CDC, I added a photo of my Vert olive CDC Kelly for comparison. I also attached photos of this stamp/leather grain vs olive Barenia from Sandia exchange. I wonder if it was recolored in a vert olive colorway, because the stitches look a bit like that. I will be interested to hear what is determined. The visual effect is very nice regardless.


----------



## r luvs h

nicole0612 said:


> I agree that it does not seem like olive Barenia and definitely not CDC, I added a photo of my Vert olive CDC Kelly for comparison. I also attached photos of this stamp/leather grain vs olive Barenia from Sandia exchange. I wonder if it was recolored in a vert olive colorway, because the stitches look a bit like that. I will be interested to hear what is determined. The visual effect is very nice regardless.
> 
> View attachment 5646410
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5646413
> 
> 
> View attachment 5646415


Thank you for these photos!! Perfect visual aid. With barenia leather (especially in lighter colours like olive & natural) there is a very specific way that the "Hermès" stamp looks. I don't want to get into details, but I think it's fairly apparent.


----------



## Virevolte

Thank you to all you smart and perceptive TPFers for weighing in on this! It’s funny, IRL the bag really does have what looks to my eye like that distinctive chevre iridescent sheen (which doesn’t show up in the close-up photo of the stamp that I posted because the sheen was so bright in normal light that one couldn’t see the stamp at all; so I put the bag on a dark closet floor to get the shot of the stamp somewhat visible), but you are right, @r luvs h , it lacks the CDC spine on the back; and *you* are right, @nicole0612 , it doesn’t look anything like your olive CDC bag (nor anything like the olive Barenia - which it is definitely, absolutely not. I couldn’t make a scratch on this thing if I tried! Plus, indeed, the heat stamp doesn’t have the depth or chunkiness somehow of the Barenia heat stamp). My only Swift bag is in Chocolat & a few years younger than this mystery B, and when I look at them side by side they don’t look similar but that may be because the mystery B is older. Or maybe it was, as you suggest Nicole, recolored. In any case I so appreciate everyone taking a look at this for me. It’s really just to satisfy my own curiosity more than anything else - I adore this bag and am now dying to know what it “really” is….


----------



## Helventara

Virevolte said:


> I adore this bag and am now dying to know what it “really” is….


Now I am too dying to know  . Love a good mystery and the discussion here. Would you consider getting @bababebi's opinion and let us know?


----------



## r luvs h

Virevolte said:


> Thank you to all you smart and perceptive TPFers for weighing in on this! It’s funny, IRL the bag really does have what looks to my eye like that distinctive chevre iridescent sheen (which doesn’t show up in the close-up photo of the stamp that I posted because the sheen was so bright in normal light that one couldn’t see the stamp at all; so I put the bag on a dark closet floor to get the shot of the stamp somewhat visible), but you are right, @r luvs h , it lacks the CDC spine on the back; and *you* are right, @nicole0612 , it doesn’t look anything like your olive CDC bag (nor anything like the olive Barenia - which it is definitely, absolutely not. I couldn’t make a scratch on this thing if I tried! Plus, indeed, the heat stamp doesn’t have the depth or chunkiness somehow of the Barenia heat stamp). My only Swift bag is in Chocolat & a few years younger than this mystery B, and when I look at them side by side they don’t look similar but that may be because the mystery B is older. Or maybe it was, as you suggest Nicole, recolored. In any case I so appreciate everyone taking a look at this for me. It’s really just to satisfy my own curiosity more than anything else - I adore this bag and am now dying to know what it “really” is….


I’m dying to know too! I don’t think I’ll be able to sleep until I do And I realised I forgot to answer your question about the horseshoe stamp, but yes it is possible that this was forgotten. Maybe it was made at the very beginning of the year before the horseshoe was standardised? Maybe the craftsperson/atelier simply forgot to stamp this? With Hermès, (almost) anything is possible


----------



## whole-lotta-prada

r luvs h said:


> It seems that you’ve not included a picture of the bag’s heat stamp— this is the part of the bag that generally says “Hermès Paris Made In France”. It’s also the part of the bag that would show (or not show) the horseshoe stamp in question. That would be a rather helpful photo to have.
> 
> To answer one part of your question, yes, it is possible for bags to be SO (special order) bags but without a horseshoe stamp. This was the case for SOs produced in 2008 or earlier. Anyway, I don’t think that’s what we’re dealing with here. Based on a few facets of the bag, I’m quite confident in saying that this bag was made much more recently and is probably not an SO bag as the seller claims. In my opinion, this is just a regular verso birkin (non-special order). I was offered one in these exact specifications a few years ago and the colours were poppy and bleu nuit, so I’m guessing that would be the same in this case. If you do have a picture of the heat stamp, that may help too. Hope this helps!



It has stamp A. Thankyou.


----------



## bababebi

Virevolte said:


> @r luvs h you always have such helpful, expert knowledge of these matters! In fact I had a similiar question about a 2009 two-tone B 35 that I bought through a reputable auction house a few years back. It’s in Olive chevre de coromandel with sangles, handles, trim, and interior in some or other shade of jaune. With an M stamp it dates from 2009, I think; but it doesn’t have a horseshoe on the (unfoiled) heat stamp, and the fact that the contrast color appears on details/elements besides just the interior makes it seem different from a normal Verso. What do you think? Was there some specialty line of B’s in 2009 that would have had these details, and not been a SO? Or were horseshoes still a rarity on SO’s in 2009? I’d be grateful for your thoughts if you have any on this matter.
> 
> View attachment 5646220
> 
> 
> View attachment 5646221
> 
> 
> View attachment 5646222
> 
> 
> View attachment 5646223
> 
> 
> View attachment 5646224


Swift. Swift bags are lined in Swift, not Chèvre. Re colored, not well done. That's why stamp is same color as bag.


----------



## Virevolte

bababebi said:


> Swift. Swift bags are lined in Swift, not Chèvre. Re colored, not well done. That's why stamp is same color as bag.


Merci infiniment, @bababebi , for putting this matter to rest une fois pour toutes. So annoying that the auction house did not disclose that the bag had, as @nicole0612 suggested, indeed been colored (and “not well,” en plus!). But I’m thrilled that you solved the mystery of the skin! Swift it is - @r luvs h - you called it! I’m grateful to everyone for sharing their knowledge so generously here.


----------



## r luvs h

Virevolte said:


> Merci infiniment, @bababebi , for putting this matter to rest une fois pour toutes. So annoying that the auction house did not disclose that the bag had, as @nicole0612 suggested, indeed been colored (and “not well,” en plus!). But I’m thrilled that you solved the mystery of the skin! Swift it is - @r luvs h - you called it! I’m grateful to everyone for sharing their knowledge so generously here.


As I guessed— swift (gulliver as well) is a bit of a chameleon in texture. From a distance it looks really smooth, up close it can look a bit striated, up REALLY close it can look a bit scaly (like on this bag). This is especially noticeable in lighter colours (that’s probably why it’s not noticeable on your chocolat swift bag). Of course, recolouring the bag only exacerbates the leather’s complexity. Cheers to all, glad we could put this to rest!


----------



## r luvs h

whole-lotta-prada said:


> It has stamp A. Thankyou.



I was really referring to the heat stamp on the front of the bag, not the blind stamp inside, no worries though. “A” stamp is from 2017 and this is corroborated by other facets of the bag. I’m quite certain that’s the year I was offered this bag (declined cause I was waiting for something else). I’m taking the seller’s word that there’s no horseshoe stamp. Unless you can procure a photo showing otherwise, I stand by my original statement: bleu nuit, orange poppy, verso.


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## whole-lotta-prada

r luvs h said:


> I was really referring to the heat stamp on the front of the bag, not the blind stamp inside, no worries though. “A” stamp is from 2017 and this is corroborated by other facets of the bag. I’m quite certain that’s the year I was offered this bag (declined cause I was waiting for something else). I’m taking the seller’s word that there’s no horseshoe stamp. Unless you can procure a photo showing otherwise, I stand by my original statement: bleu nuit, orange poppy, verso.


Thankyou dear.


----------



## MissTammyB

Hello! Just scored this lovely B35 at Collector’s Square yesterday. It is supposed to be Togo and was made in 2011, the color is supposed to be “Café” - but I would love to hear your thoughts and inputs. Thank you in advance for taking the time to reply


----------



## r luvs h

MissTammyB said:


> Hello! Just scored this lovely B35 at Collector’s Square yesterday. It is supposed to be Togo and was made in 2011, the color is supposed to be “Café” - but I would love to hear your thoughts and inputs. Thank you in advance for taking the time to reply
> 
> View attachment 5647387


Congrats on your score! So exciting! If you could provide a closer picture of the bag, that would help us make a more accurate determination


----------



## glarekelly

Hello all!

I have this K28 from 1977 which has been redyed for a few years now. Up till now i still cannot figure out what leather and original color this is. There's quite some wear to it as well. I noted that some part of it is very smooth and shiny like box with patina while the main parts are with grain. What do you think? As for the color it is quite orange.. not sure if they had this color back in 1977 tho. Thanks for all your help!


----------



## r luvs h

glarekelly said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I have this K28 from 1977 which has been redyed for a few years now. Up till now i still cannot figure out what leather and original color this is. There's quite some wear to it as well. I noted that some part of it is very smooth and shiny like box with patina while the main parts are with grain. What do you think? As for the color it is quite orange.. not sure if they had this color back in 1977 tho. Thanks for all your help!
> View attachment 5647991
> View attachment 5647990
> View attachment 5647992
> View attachment 5647993
> View attachment 5647994



First of all, what a historic bag! To my knowledge, 1977 was the first year the Kelly was officially called a “Kelly” (but don’t quote me on this). The leather is courchevel. Assuming the interior has not been dyed/painted, the original colour of the bag is gold. Gold can look orange/peachy depending on the leather.

As you mentioned, this bag does look heavily redyed/repainted. There’s evidence of this throughout, specifically at the top of the flap, on the sangle attachments at the back, and on several areas of stitching. Usually, courchevel is not nearly this shiny, so I’m guessing the new dye colour is the reason for the bag’s Box-like glossiness. Hope this helps!


----------



## glarekelly

r luvs h said:


> First of all, what a historic bag! To my knowledge, 1977 was the first year the Kelly was officially called a “Kelly” (but don’t quote me on this). The leather is courchevel. Assuming the interior has not been dyed/painted, the original colour of the bag is gold. Gold can look orange/peachy depending on the leather.
> 
> As you mentioned, this bag does look heavily redyed/repainted. There’s evidence of this throughout, specifically at the top of the flap, on the sangle attachments at the back, and on several areas of stitching. Usually, courchevel is not nearly this shiny, so I’m guessing the new dye colour is the reason for the bag’s Box-like glossiness. Hope this helps!


Thank you so much! Mystery finally solved! I love my 45 year old bag despite all the repainting, especially I got it at a fair price for this piece of history. Cheers!


----------



## MissTammyB

r luvs h said:


> Congrats on your score! So exciting! If you could provide a closer picture of the bag, that would help us make a more accurate determination


Here you go


----------



## 1LV

I’m trying to find information on Volupto leather, specifically how it ages and if it requires special treatment.  Thanks for any info you can provide.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

MissTammyB said:


> Here you go
> 
> View attachment 5648105
> 
> 
> View attachment 5648106


Such a beautiful bag! 
I love the really dark chocolate with Silver hardware.
and I love its slouchiness (I'm a slouchy Jane Birkin's Birkin style fan)


----------



## justin.ferretti

Hi everyone!!! I have a trim ii from 1974 here. Has anyone seen this stamped leather before? The stamping looks quite similar to Toile So H, but I've never seen this on leather!


----------



## r luvs h

MissTammyB said:


> Here you go
> 
> View attachment 5648105
> 
> 
> View attachment 5648106


To me, this looks darker than café, so I think it’s chocolat. I also feel like this may be clemence instead of togo based on the slouchiness of the bag. Hope this helps!


----------



## r luvs h

1LV said:


> I’m trying to find information on Volupto leather, specifically how it ages and if it requires special treatment.  Thanks for any info you can provide.


Would recommend taking a look at this thread (https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/veau-volupto-new-leather.970717/), specifically post #29 from 3 August 2022. Hope this helps!


----------



## 1LV

r luvs h said:


> Would recommend taking a look at this thread (https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/veau-volupto-new-leather.970717/), specifically post #29 from 3 August 2022. Hope this helps!


Thank you so much.


----------



## MissTammyB

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Such a beautiful bag!
> I love the really dark chocolate with Silver hardware.
> and I love its slouchiness (I'm a slouchy Jane Birkin's Birkin style fan)


Yes yes yes that is exactly what I thought. I didn’t buy the bag immediately but went for an hours long walk across the St Germain area in Paris and encountered so many stylish women and couldn’t stop thinking about the B35. It felt soooo Jane to me, and so I rushed back and bought it  I love love love it, its condition is just perfectly broken in


----------



## MissTammyB

r luvs h said:


> To me, this looks darker than café, so I think it’s chocolat. I also feel like this may be clemence instead of togo based on the slouchiness of the bag. Hope this helps!


Oh thank you. tbh that would b even better because I do own a bleu nuit B30 in Togo with GHW that I was offerEd in the H store in Milano 1 year ago. So to branch out, is a super cool surprise  thank you for your help


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## r luvs h

justin.ferretti said:


> Hi everyone!!! I have a trim ii from 1974 here. Has anyone seen this stamped leather before? The stamping looks quite similar to Toile So H, but I've never seen this on leather!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5648317
> View attachment 5648318
> View attachment 5648319


I've never seen H leather stamped like this, but I have definitely seen this motif before. Hermès did some lighters that had a really similar "H" design like this in the 60s and then more recently they used this motif for their "cage d'h" jewelry collection. I'd recommend asking someone like @perlerare or @bababebi about this bag.


----------



## nomdesac

I'm wondering if anyone can identify the color of the Birkin in this photo.


----------



## Virevolte

nomdesac said:


> I'm wondering if anyone can identify the color of the Birkin in this photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651624


Maybe Raisin? Hard to tell from the photo if the color is more brown or more purple…


----------



## QuelleFromage

nomdesac said:


> I'm wondering if anyone can identify the color of the Birkin in this photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651624


Could be Havane, could be Raisin. But for this general color read, if you're looking for a bag that looks like this, I'd probably start with Havane.


----------



## claritysunshine

I’m considering this B35 on the resale market, the colour is listed as GT but based on the resin and the year of production could it be argile? Thanks in advance for any insights!


----------



## acrowcounted

claritysunshine said:


> I’m considering this B35 on the resale market, the colour is listed as GT but based on the resin and the year of production could it be argile? Thanks in advance for any insights!
> 
> View attachment 5652348
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652349
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652350
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652351
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652352
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652353
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652354


Please be sure to have this authenticated. Bababebi comes highly recommended and she can also give an opinion to the offical Hermes color, if deemed authentic…


----------



## claritysunshine

acrowcounted said:


> Please be sure to have this authenticated. Bababebi comes highly recommended and she can also give an opinion to the offical Hermes color, if deemed authentic…



Thanks for the reply! I do intend to seek bababebi’s opinion if I decide to buy this bag, had previously engaged her services to authenticate two Kellys (both deemed authentic). I am on the fence on this B35 as I think I’m unlikely to use such a large bag in a light colour often, but I love argile and am looking to get it in a different leather, hence wanted to seek opinions on the colour before deciding whether to proceed further. Maybe I’ll get it authenticated just to satisfy my curiosity


----------



## r luvs h

claritysunshine said:


> I’m considering this B35 on the resale market, the colour is listed as GT but based on the resin and the year of production could it be argile? Thanks in advance for any insights!
> 
> View attachment 5652348
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652349
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652350
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652351
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652352
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652353
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652354


Assuming this bag has not been altered after market and that the lighting in these photos accurately depicts the listed item, this is neither GT nor Argile.


----------



## claritysunshine

r luvs h said:


> Assuming this bag has not been altered after market and that the lighting in these photos accurately depicts the listed item, this is neither GT nor Argile.



Thank you so much! I’ll pass on this bag then


----------



## honhon

B


claritysunshine said:


> I’m considering this B35 on the resale market, the colour is listed as GT but based on the resin and the year of production could it be argile? Thanks in advance for any insights!
> 
> View attachment 5652348
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652349
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652350
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652351
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652352
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652353
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652354


I thought it might be Biscuit, but hmmm its too light


----------



## Sidbx

Please help me identify the color on my vintage K32. This is a side by side comparison with my gold Kelly to Go. The K32 I believe is courchevel leather?


----------



## r luvs h

Sidbx said:


> Please help me identify the color on my vintage K32. This is a side by side comparison with my gold Kelly to Go. The K32 I believe is courchevel leather?
> 
> View attachment 5653723
> 
> 
> View attachment 5653724


It’s gold courchevel. The shade of dye can vary drastically depending on year, batch, leather, amount of wear, and other factors. Stunning bag!


----------



## Sidbx

r luvs h said:


> It’s gold courchevel. The shade of dye can vary drastically depending on year, batch, leather, amount of wear, and other factors. Stunning bag!


Thank you!! Yes i love this shade of gold but wanted to be sure as I only just got my KtG and saw the difference.


----------



## bababebi

Sidbx said:


> Please help me identify the color on my vintage K32. This is a side by side comparison with my gold Kelly to Go. The K32 I believe is courchevel leather?
> 
> View attachment 5653723
> 
> 
> View attachment 5653724


That is Courchevel in the color Natural. It’s lighter then Gold as you can see.


----------



## embroideryqueen007

hii! i came across these photos of one of the olsen twins with her blue kelly bag last night on pinterest & just wanted to ask what kind of kelly bag this is! i looked online but could not find anything so if y'all have any information that'd be great! is it still available? thx in advance!!


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## r luvs h

embroideryqueen007 said:


> hii! i came across these photos of one of the olsen twins with her blue kelly bag last night on pinterest & just wanted to ask what kind of kelly bag this is! i looked online but could not find anything so if y'all have any information that'd be great! is it still available? thx in advance!!
> View attachment 5653859
> View attachment 5653860


These pictures aren't very clear, but I've seen other ones of this bag and I actually think the colour is black. The leather is Box Calfskin and the size is most likely 32. If you are trying to get this bag at Hermès, it may be difficult due to the rarity of this leather. I believe Box is only available for Push offers.


----------



## embroideryqueen007

r luvs h said:


> These pictures aren't very clear, but I've seen other ones of this bag and I actually think the colour is black. The leather is Box Calfskin and the size is most likely 32. If you are trying to get this bag at Hermès, it may be difficult due to the rarity of this leather. I believe Box is only available for Push offers.


wow!! thanks for the info rluvsh! it really looks blue in these photos but maybe that's cause of the lighting? also whats a Push offer?


----------



## embroideryqueen007

sorry to post again but i found this other photo where the color really looks blue? lmk what you think and thanks again!!


----------



## QuelleFromage

embroideryqueen007 said:


> sorry to post again but i found this other photo where the color really looks blue? lmk what you think and thanks again!!
> View attachment 5653915


The Olsen twins own more than a couple vintage Kellys (and they seem to share their collection) but MK definitely owns a blue one. I believe this to be Bleu Marine. Here she is with Ashley, who is carrying a similar black bag, also Box calf. MK's may actually be a 35. Both bags are Box calf and @r luvs h is correct: Box calf is currently "push offer" only, which means stores cannot request it in their standard buys.


----------



## r luvs h

embroideryqueen007 said:


> sorry to post again but i found this other photo where the color really looks blue? lmk what you think and thanks again!!
> View attachment 5653915


Cheers  And this Kelly does look more like Bleu Marine here as @QuelleFromage mentioned. I could see it either way, as black dye does have a green/blue undertone after all. Would need closer pics of other aspects to be certain. You should be able to find a lot of great information about Push offers by searching “push offers” in the search bar on here. Many heritage leathers are Push offers only (i.e. barenia, box, chèvre leathers).


----------



## Virevolte

embroideryqueen007 said:


> hii! i came across these photos of one of the olsen twins with her blue kelly bag last night on pinterest & just wanted to ask what kind of kelly bag this is! i looked online but could not find anything so if y'all have any information that'd be great! is it still available? thx in advance!!
> View attachment 5653859
> View attachment 5653860


Hilarious pix! All I can say is, these remind me of that startling post on a @docride ”Can this bag be saved?” thread where a TPFer wanted advice on how to restore a Birkin or Kelly that had been _run through the washing machine_. This bag, similarly, is giving major laundry vibes.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

embroideryqueen007 said:


> sorry to post again but i found this other photo where the color really looks blue? lmk what you think and thanks again!!
> View attachment 5653915


I'm thinking its a 35 or even 40 in Bleu Marine (as suggested above)
If you want a bag in this colour box leather larger size I've found quite a few on the pre-loved market..
You could probably find one in a 'good' to 'fair' condition for around £5000 upwards.
I think it will be a very long wait to get this sort of combo new so vintage would be your best option.


----------



## QuelleFromage

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I'm thinking its a 35 or even 40 in Bleu Marine (as suggested above)
> If you want a bag in this colour box leather larger size I've found quite a few on the pre-loved market..
> You could probably find one in a 'good' to 'fair' condition for around £5000 upwards.
> I think it will be a very long wait to get this sort of combo new so vintage would be your best option.


Not to mention that a Box Kelly 35 is going to run around $15K and THEN you have to "distress" it. (MK is REALLY tiny, my size or smaller, and a 35 looks like that on me, but it's hard to say exact size with a bag that is batwinged like that.)

Bleu Marine is findable at vintage (in the US you might pay well under $4K for this condition) and if @embroideryqueen007 wants the Olsen look, vintage is the way to go! Personally I am a fan and think this can be incredibly chic on the right person with the right attitude.


----------



## heychar

Hi All
Could you help identify this colour please? I don’t think it’s Anemone! It looks similar to Parme to me, but it seems more of a cool tone.


----------



## r luvs h

heychar said:


> Hi All
> Could you help identify this colour please? I don’t think it’s Anemone! It looks similar to Parme to me, but it seems more of a cool tone.
> 
> View attachment 5654322
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654323
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654324


Yep, looks like Parme to me. I feel like the first picture most accurately depicts this. Anemone is much darker.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

A quick question..
Its regarding the Omnibus Bag.
Can anyone confirm who designed it?
I believe it was from the Margiela years  I have just purchased one dated 2004 (its the early version with lock and keys).
I know MM left Hermes in 2003, does anyone know how long the bag was in production for?
Thanks in advance


----------



## docride

heychar said:


> Hi All
> Could you help identify this colour please? I don’t think it’s Anemone! It looks similar to Parme to me, but it seems more of a cool tone.
> 
> View attachment 5654322
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654323
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654324


cyclamen? First photo looks like cyclamen on Box calf leather , the second looks quite different and not sure what color this is …lilac ? Pharm ? But honestly these photos are not clear and quite possibly this is a custom aftermarket color job ? Or a super fake ? Can’t say .. but possibly.


----------



## QuelleFromage

heychar said:


> Hi All
> Could you help identify this colour please? I don’t think it’s Anemone! It looks similar to Parme to me, but it seems more of a cool tone.
> 
> View attachment 5654322
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654323
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654324


The fact that the plastic appears to still be on the hardware makes me wonder how this could be Parme, which is quite an old color. That said, the images are either heavily filtered or in need of drastic color correction. Source would be helpful.


----------



## r luvs h

QuelleFromage said:


> The fact that the plastic appears to still be on the hardware makes me wonder how this could be Parme, which is quite an old color. That said, the images are either heavily filtered or in need of drastic color correction. Source would be helpful.


This is what I thought too… but I do know there are those aftermarket stickers that people can buy. OT: Stickers on hardware is one of my biggest pet peeves.


----------



## r luvs h

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> A quick question..
> Its regarding the Omnibus Bag.
> Can anyone confirm who designed it?
> I believe it was from the Margiela years  I have just purchased one dated 2004 (its the early version with lock and keys).
> I know MM left Hermes in 2003, does anyone know how long the bag was in production for?
> Thanks in advance


The omnibus bag predates Margiela. I’m not sure who designed it (likely Dumas Sr. or Jr.), but I’ve seen these bags being produced at least a decade prior to Margiela’s tenure at the house. Margiela did, however, help revamp this design (as well as several others) by adding canvas and other materials to the bag. Production of this bag continued into JPG’s tenure, though I don’t recall having seen it since. Omnibus is a truly rare, underrated design in my opinion.


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## embroideryqueen007

thankyou so much @maxroxxherhandbags @r luvs h @QuelleFromage and @Virevolte for all the info and help!! i'm learning so much y'all are *amazingg*!


----------



## papertiger

r luvs h said:


> Stunning bag, though very quickly, I’m realising that I don’t agree with the description by the auction house. As quellefromage said, this leather does not look like CdC at all. It just doesn’t have that CdC “spine”, and it honestly doesn’t look like any chèvre leather I know of (Mangalore, Mysore, Marocain, CdC, Jahnsi…). On top of this, this leather does not really resemble any of the ones I know to have unfoiled heat stamps. It’s definitely not a verso, as this is not the way a verso bag looks (verso specifically denotes a bag that is internally one colour and externally a different colour).
> 
> A few options:
> 
> It’s a really odd vert olive barenia bag. Barenia would make some sense given the heat stamp, however a lot of important details are not consitent with barenia leather.
> It’s a really odd vert olive swift bag (I say “odd” because I’ve never seen swift stamped this way, and the grain is a bit perplexing). I’ve seen swift and chevre confused on resale sites at least a dozen times, so this could very well be the case. This leather grain seems consistent with a couple well-loved/older swift bags I’ve seen. In this case, I think the colours would be vert olive, as you mentioned, and soleil. Both of these colours were available for swift leather around this time.
> It’s something completely different. Maybe two leathers? Maybe some very obscure leather? Who knows?
> Hermès is full of surprises, so I wouldn’t really be shocked at the possibility of anything. I’d be very interested to see if @bababebi can make some sense of this!
> 
> ETA: I think I found some of the photos of this auction online, and now I'm even more confused lol. Still don't think it's chevre.



Looks nothing like Swift (Gulliver) 

Tadelakt with a blind-stamp? 

This is Brique 1994 (photo Chiswick Auctions)


----------



## papertiger

MissTammyB said:


> Here you go
> 
> View attachment 5648105
> 
> 
> View attachment 5648106





r luvs h said:


> To me, this looks darker than café, so I think it’s chocolat. I also feel like this may be clemence instead of togo based on the slouchiness of the bag. Hope this helps!



I think so too, I have 2 bags in chocolat (Box and Swift).


----------



## papertiger

embroideryqueen007 said:


> sorry to post again but i found this other photo where the color really looks blue? lmk what you think and thanks again!!
> View attachment 5653915



Someone may have already posted, but it could be Bleu Marine Box (I have a bag in that combo)


----------



## r luvs h

papertiger said:


> Looks nothing like Swift (Gulliver)
> 
> Tadelakt with a blind-stamp?
> 
> This is Brique 1994 (photo Chiswick Auctions)
> 
> View attachment 5656630



It can’t be Tadelakt due to the grain pattern. Tadelakt would look a lot more like Chamonix or Box, but less striated. Here are a couple extra photos I found from the original auction site. The first two pictures are of the exterior. You can really see the nuanced grain of Swift in the second picture on the front flap. The third picture is of the interior. The leather above the zipper’s teeth and on the zipper pull are swift. I know the original pictures may be a little unclear, so hopefully these ones make it easier to see the details:






ETA: the Brique bag is Box, not Tadelakt-- Tadelakt was introduced in '07, as far as I know


----------



## QuelleFromage

papertiger said:


> Looks nothing like Swift (Gulliver)
> 
> Tadelakt with a blind-stamp?
> 
> This is Brique 1994 (photo Chiswick Auctions)
> 
> View attachment 5656630





r luvs h said:


> It can’t be Tadelakt due to the grain pattern. Tadelakt would look a lot more like Chamonix or Box, but less striated. Here are a couple extra photos I found from the original auction site. The first two pictures are of the exterior. You can really see the nuanced grain of Swift in the second picture on the front flap. The third picture is of the interior. The leather above the zipper’s teeth and on the zipper pull are swift. I know the original pictures may be a little unclear, so hopefully these ones make it easier to see the details:
> 
> View attachment 5656712
> View attachment 5656713
> View attachment 5656714
> 
> 
> ETA: the Brique bag is Box, not Tadelakt-- Tadelakt was introduced in '07, as far as I know


I am inclined to accept @bababebi 's verdict that it's recolored Swift. Texture looks more like Swift than anything else. Recoloring often messes up texture.

Tadelakt is smoother, less shiny than Box but more sheen than this and with more variation.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

r luvs h said:


> The omnibus bag predates Margiela. I’m not sure who designed it (likely Dumas Sr. or Jr.), but I’ve seen these bags being produced at least a decade prior to Margiela’s tenure at the house. Margiela did, however, help revamp this design (as well as several others) by adding canvas and other materials to the bag. Production of this bag continued into JPG’s tenure, though I don’t recall having seen it since. Omnibus is a truly rare, underrated design in my opinion.


@r luvs h Thank you so much for this valuable information.
The one I have just purchased is Crinoline and Barenia which makes me think it must have been one of the MM tweaks.
I'll post a photo when I pick it up next week


----------



## papertiger

r luvs h said:


> It can’t be Tadelakt due to the grain pattern. Tadelakt would look a lot more like Chamonix or Box, but less striated. Here are a couple extra photos I found from the original auction site. The first two pictures are of the exterior. You can really see the nuanced grain of Swift in the second picture on the front flap. The third picture is of the interior. The leather above the zipper’s teeth and on the zipper pull are swift. I know the original pictures may be a little unclear, so hopefully these ones make it easier to see the details:
> 
> View attachment 5656712
> View attachment 5656713
> View attachment 5656714
> 
> 
> ETA: the Brique bag is Box, not Tadelakt-- Tadelakt was introduced in '07, as far as I know



Kelly could def be Box, I was just going by a professional auction description.

Swift was introduced around '08, I bought one of the first bags made Swift (according to my SA, 2008) rather than the rested Gulliver. Fits with your bag too. Certainly, mine has a foiled stamp. Perhaps it's recoloured and the finish is unnaturally shiny. My Swift is now 14 years old, darker colour (that usually would shows sheen and shine more obviously) plenty of use and not that shiny.


----------



## papertiger

QuelleFromage said:


> I am inclined to accept @bababebi 's verdict that it's recolored Swift. Texture looks more like Swift than anything else. Recoloring often messes up texture.
> 
> Tadelakt is smoother, less shiny than Box but more sheen than this and with more variation.



For sure it could be recoloured. I didn't read about that before posting, I went from the r luvs h's post. That would undoubtedly change the overall finish and makes sense re stamp. 

Tadelakt can often be mistaken for Box, H SA's used to offer it every time I asked for Box but I found it softer (Kelly Cut) although here @Notorious Pink compares it to Swift (and hope she doesn't mind me posting her bag). Obviously, they're all fairly smooth leathers, as Sikkim (which a also have). Obviously, all different 'hand' but we only have pics.









						The Top 5 Most Overrated and Underrated Hermès Leathers - PurseBlog
					

Hermès produces a variety of bags in many great leathers Don’t overlook some awesome options!




					www.purseblog.com


----------



## QuelleFromage

papertiger said:


> For sure it could be recoloured. I didn't read about that before posting, I went from the r luvs h's post. That would undoubtedly change the overall finish and makes sense re stamp.
> 
> Tadelakt can often be mistaken for Box, H SA's used to offer it every time I asked for Box but I found it softer (Kelly Cut) although here @Notorious Pink compares it to Swift (and hope she doesn't mind me posting her bag). Obviously, they're all fairly smooth leathers, as Sikkim (which a also have). Obviously, all different 'hand' but we only have pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Top 5 Most Overrated and Underrated Hermès Leathers - PurseBlog
> 
> 
> Hermès produces a variety of bags in many great leathers Don’t overlook some awesome options!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5656764


Yep! My Tadelakt Kelly was sold to me as Box. It actually looks more like Barenia as it has the Tadelakt striations (which were encouraged in the Fauve color for this exact reason, since Barenia was getting more and more difficult to create around that time). Tadelakt is gorgeous!!


----------



## r luvs h

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> @r luvs h Thank you so much for this valuable information.
> The one I have just purchased is Crinoline and Barenia which makes me think it must have been one of the MM tweaks.
> I'll post a photo when I pick it up next week



Cheers Crinoline is definitely a Margiela-ism; can’t wait to see your bag!


----------



## r luvs h

papertiger said:


> Kelly could def be Box, I was just going by a professional auction description.
> 
> Swift was introduced around '08, I bought one of the first bags made Swift (according to my SA, 2008) rather than the rested Gulliver. Fits with your bag too. Certainly, mine has a foiled stamp. Perhaps it's recoloured and the finish is unnaturally shiny. My Swift is now 14 years old, darker colour (that usually would shows sheen and shine more obviously) plenty of use and not that shiny.
> 
> View attachment 5656760



Very true— Tadelakt and Box are often confused (as well as Tadelakt and Swift), but in this case, the auction house is incorrect. According to my records, Tadelakt was introduced in 2007/2008 (corroborated here and also on Christie’s). And according to the Hermès site, Swift was introduced in 2004.



(source: https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/r.m.s-travel-tag-H083423CK71/)


----------



## papertiger

r luvs h said:


> Very true— Tadelakt and Box are often confused (as well as Tadelakt and Swift), but in this case, the auction house is incorrect. According to my records, Tadelakt was introduced in 2007/2008 (corroborated here). And according to the Hermès site, Swift was introduced in 2004.
> 
> View attachment 5656827
> 
> (source: https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/r.m.s-travel-tag-H083423CK71/)



It's true Swift was 'introduced' mid-00s, but I'm not convinced it's not just Gulliver renamed (rested a few years earlier). 

The auction was the agent for BrandCo (Brand Connection) Paris, it's BrandCo's description. Their experts are supposed to have worked with the design houses they authenticate for. I _know_ Tadelakt is supposed to be from then, but we don't know if H had a leather like that before (Brique K from '94). We can only speculate - especially on this thread. 
​


----------



## embroideryqueen007

papertiger said:


> Someone may have already posted, but it could be Bleu Marine Box (I have a bag in that combo)


thank you!!


----------



## Sidbx

bababebi said:


> That is Courchevel in the color Natural. It’s lighter then Gold as you can see.


Thank you for identifying the color for me!


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## embroideryqueen007

r luvs h said:


> Very true— Tadelakt and Box are often confused (as well as Tadelakt and Swift), but in this case, the auction house is incorrect. According to my records, Tadelakt was introduced in 2007/2008 (corroborated here and also on Christie’s). And according to the Hermès site, Swift was introduced in 2004.
> 
> View attachment 5656827
> 
> (source: https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/r.m.s-travel-tag-H083423CK71/)


i saw an old kelly that looked like that on a resale site a while ago too! do you think it’s also maybe box & not tadelact leather?


----------



## r luvs h

embroideryqueen007 said:


> i saw an old kelly that looked like that on a resale site a while ago too! do you think it’s also maybe box & not tadelact leather?



Not necessarily, and without a picture, my guess is as good as anyone’s. Anyone who’s been buying Hermès for any length of time knows that this brand is full of surprises. It’s very possible that Tadelakt was re-issued. It’s possible that it’s Box Calfskin. Or maybe it’s neither. I can only guess. If you remember where you saw it or are able to find a picture, that would be helpful.


----------



## annaria

Hello TPFers,

Would appreciate any help with identifying? This is identified as Togo but the grain seems especially large. This is a K32 Retourne.

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## r luvs h

annaria said:


> Hello TPFers,
> 
> Would appreciate any help with identifying? This is identified as Togo but the grain seems especially large. This is a K32 Retourne.
> 
> Many thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 5658797
> 
> 
> View attachment 5658798


Looks like Fjord or maybe a buffalo leather to me. I’d need to see the interior to be sure. Togo did look a touch similar to this in it’s early years with a neater, more elevated grain.


----------



## vcc1

Hello!
Can you help me with this model? Is it a dépêche ?
Thank you


----------



## r luvs h

vcc1 said:


> Hello!
> Can you help me with this model? Is it a dépêche ?
> Thank you
> 
> View attachment 5658857
> 
> 
> View attachment 5658858
> 
> 
> View attachment 5658859


It’s a Kelly Dépêche (note the Kelly sangle/arms).


----------



## vcc1

r luvs h said:


> It’s a Kelly Dépêche (note the Kelly sangle/arms).


Thanks it looks great


----------



## vcc1

Do you think I can add straps on it? I ride my bike a lot it would be great


----------



## r luvs h

vcc1 said:


> Do you think I can add straps on it? I ride my bike a lot it would be great


Despite lacking a designated hook attachment for a strap, you can definitely still attach one. People did/do the same thing with vintage Kellys. That’s a pretty clever idea; I’d say go for it!


----------



## vcc1

r luvs h said:


> Despite lacking a designated hook attachment for a strap, you can definitely still attach one. People did/do the same thing with vintage Kellys. That’s a pretty clever idea; I’d say go for it!


Thanks for the tip! How do you identify the Kelly dépêche? Inside number?


----------



## asatoasz

Hello!  Curious if you tPF experts can id this leather….It’s listed as box but I feel fairly certain that is incorrect and it may actually be Vache Natural. Would appreciate any thoughts.


----------



## r luvs h

asatoasz said:


> Hello!  Curious if you tPF experts can id this leather….It’s listed as box but I feel fairly certain that is incorrect and it may actually be Vache Natural. Would appreciate any thoughts.
> View attachment 5659016


Yeah it looks like VN based on the clear resin.


----------



## r luvs h

vcc1 said:


> Thanks for the tip! How do you identify the Kelly dépêche? Inside number?


Depending on when the bag was made, it could be in a few different spots. In some cases, a date stamp and craftsperson/atelier stamp aren’t present at all.


----------



## Lyonexpat

Hello, I would appreciate help in identifying this colour. I have been told that this is Evercolor leather. 
Many thanks


----------



## honhon

r luvs h said:


> Looks like Fjord or maybe a buffalo leather to me. I’d need to see the interior to be sure. Togo did look a touch similar to this in it’s early years with a neater, more elevated grain.


agree, i think its buffalo


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## annaria

honhon said:


> agree, i think its buffalo


 Thank you @honhon and @r luvs h 

A few others which may help?

TIA, again!


----------



## QuelleFromage

annaria said:


> Thank you @honhon and @r luvs h
> 
> A few others which may help?
> 
> TIA, again!
> 
> View attachment 5659681


Year, please?


----------



## annaria

QuelleFromage said:


> Year, please?


 Square E, 2001. 
insight would be helpful. 
TIA


----------



## shopaholicious

annaria said:


> Thank you @honhon and @r luvs h
> 
> A few others which may help?
> 
> TIA, again!



I have two fjord bags that look matte not glossy.  It may be possible that this bag was conditioned or well worn, so the leather appears glossy.  Also fjord usually comes with pronounced striation when new, not developed due to usage over time. My vote is NOT fjord, as I am not familiar with buffalo.


----------



## maykalinu

Hi all,

Could you help identify this color??

This is the info I got from the reseller

Stamp Y 1995
Sellier
Vaux chamonix


----------



## r luvs h

maykalinu said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Could you help identify this color??
> 
> This is the info I got from the reseller
> 
> Stamp Y 1995
> Sellier
> Vaux chamonix
> 
> View attachment 5660385
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660386
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660387
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660388
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660389
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660390
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660391
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660392
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660393


I believe this colour is parchemin. The leather looks like Box Calf, not Chamonix.


----------



## r luvs h

annaria said:


> Square E, 2001.
> insight would be helpful.
> TIA


Honestly— and it’s certainly no fault of yours—these pictures aren’t very good, so enlarging them to see necessary details is rather difficult. Though it is quite rare, Fjord _can_ come with very little to no obvious graining. Nonetheless, based on what I could make out from the additional pictures, I believe this is buffalo leather— specifically Buffle/Buffalo Skipper.


----------



## r luvs h

Lyonexpat said:


> Hello, I would appreciate help in identifying this colour. I have been told that this is Evercolor leather.
> Many thanks
> 
> View attachment 5659502


This colour looks like mykonos or zanzibar to me. Do you know what year it’s from?


----------



## sinesine

Hello! I would appreciate a more experienced opinion in identifying the leather on this Kelly 25. Thanks in advance for your time 

I think it looks like box leather, but most photos of box that I've seen seem softer. It doesn't feel plush or soft - instead it's stiff/smooth and is difficult to scratch. Most photos of box also seem to show graining(?) that runs horizontally, or no graining at all. This bag has graining that runs vertically. After searching every thread on box leather, I did find two posts with clear photos of vertical box leather (post 1 and post 2) but it seems relatively rare and I'm not sure if this bag is vertical box or something else. I wondered if it might be one of the chevres but the grain doesn't seem pronounced enough and the sheen doesn't seem quite right.

Would anyone have a better idea of what leather this is? Thank you very much!


----------



## r luvs h

sinesine said:


> Hello! I would appreciate a more experienced opinion in identifying the leather on this Kelly 25. Thanks in advance for your time
> 
> I think it looks like box leather, but most photos of box that I've seen seem softer. It doesn't feel plush or soft - instead it's stiff/smooth and is difficult to scratch. Most photos of box also seem to show graining(?) that runs horizontally, or no graining at all. This bag has graining that runs vertically. After searching every thread on box leather, I did find two posts with clear photos of vertical box leather (post 1 and post 2) but it seems relatively rare and I'm not sure if this bag is vertical box or something else. I wondered if it might be one of the chevres but the grain doesn't seem pronounced enough and the sheen doesn't seem quite right.
> 
> Would anyone have a better idea of what leather this is? Thank you very much!
> 
> View attachment 5660633
> View attachment 5660634


Box Calf grain can be horizontal or vertical. Often, leathers with striated graining can look severe like this when they are dry, which is interesting in this case considering how new this bag seems. Anyway, I’d recommend using a paid service for more information on this item.


----------



## Lyonexpat

r luvs h said:


> This colour looks like mykonos or zanzibar to me. Do you know what year it’s from?


Many thanks for your reply. To be honest with you, I do not really know but I believe it is quite recent. I thought it was Bleu Frida but Mykonos or Zanzibar are also possible contenders. In any case, thank you for taking the time to reply to me.


----------



## sinesine

r luvs h said:


> Box Calf grain can be horizontal or vertical. Often, leathers with striated graining can look severe like this when they are dry, which is interesting in this case considering how new this bag seems. Anyway, I’d recommend using a paid service for more information on this item.


That's very insightful - good to know and thank you very much!


----------



## QuelleFromage

sinesine said:


> Hello! I would appreciate a more experienced opinion in identifying the leather on this Kelly 25. Thanks in advance for your time
> 
> I think it looks like box leather, but most photos of box that I've seen seem softer. It doesn't feel plush or soft - instead it's stiff/smooth and is difficult to scratch. Most photos of box also seem to show graining(?) that runs horizontally, or no graining at all. This bag has graining that runs vertically. After searching every thread on box leather, I did find two posts with clear photos of vertical box leather (post 1 and post 2) but it seems relatively rare and I'm not sure if this bag is vertical box or something else. I wondered if it might be one of the chevres but the grain doesn't seem pronounced enough and the sheen doesn't seem quite right.
> 
> Would anyone have a better idea of what leather this is? Thank you very much!
> 
> View attachment 5660633
> View attachment 5660634


This is Box calf.
I would consult a paid authentication service for further details on the bag.


----------



## Virevolte

r luvs h said:


> The omnibus bag predates Margiela. I’m not sure who designed it (likely Dumas Sr. or Jr.), but I’ve seen these bags being produced at least a decade prior to Margiela’s tenure at the house. Margiela did, however, help revamp this design (as well as several others) by adding canvas and other materials to the bag. Production of this bag continued into JPG’s tenure, though I don’t recall having seen it since. Omnibus is a truly rare, underrated design in my opinion.


Bumping this part of the thread because I just found a TDF rouge garance bag on the current Sotheby’s auction site, & though it’s listed there as a Victoria it looks to my eye like a more rectangular version of an Omnibus, and seems to be a little bit larger than any of the Victorias I have seen. @r luvs h , @maxroxxherhandbags , & other wise TPFer’s, what do you think? Dated 2010, it comes after the Margiela years at H. I am obsessed with the color!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Virevolte said:


> Bumping this part of the thread because I just found a TDF rouge garance bag on the current Sotheby’s auction site, & though it’s listed there as a Victoria it looks to my eye like a more rectangular version of an Omnibus, and seems to be a little bit larger than any of the Victorias I have seen. @r luvs h , @maxroxxherhandbags , & other wise TPFer’s, what do you think? Dated 2010, it comes after the Margiela years at H. I am obsessed with the color!
> 
> View attachment 5661123
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661124


could it be a Victoria Travel bag?
Or a Plume Travel version?
It looks in perfect condition   
I hope you win it if you're bidding !


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## annaria

maykalinu said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Could you help identify this color??
> 
> This is the info I got from the reseller
> 
> Stamp Y 1995
> Sellier
> Vaux chamonix
> 
> View attachment 5660385
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660386
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660387
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660388
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660389
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660390
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660391
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660392
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660393



If you are looking on the Japanese auction sites - try to see if the seller has their own stand-alone site. Often you will find MORE and larger photos in there.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Virevolte said:


> Bumping this part of the thread because I just found a TDF rouge garance bag on the current Sotheby’s auction site, & though it’s listed there as a Victoria it looks to my eye like a more rectangular version of an Omnibus, and seems to be a little bit larger than any of the Victorias I have seen. @r luvs h , @maxroxxherhandbags , & other wise TPFer’s, what do you think? Dated 2010, it comes after the Margiela years at H. I am obsessed with the color!
> 
> View attachment 5661123
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661124


This bag was sold in 2013 (for $2125 with premium) as a travel Omnibus at Heritage (I had it in my files and this looked familiar). At that point the Heritage team was pretty good with Hermes, so I am inclined to accept their verdict.


----------



## Virevolte

QuelleFromage said:


> This bag was sold in 2013 (for $2125 with premium) as a travel Omnibus at Heritage (I had it in my files and this looked familiar). At that point the Heritage team was pretty good with Hermes, so I am inclined to accept their verdict.


@QuelleFromage you are a super-sleuth!!!!! That does indeed look like the exact same bag - & given your expertise I am inclined to accept *your* verdict. Thank you so much!


----------



## asatoasz

please delete


----------



## asatoasz

r luvs h said:


> Yeah it looks like VN based on the clear resin.


Thank you for the help!


----------



## vcc1

Help me with this cute vintage one


----------



## papertiger

vcc1 said:


> Help me with this cute vintage one
> View attachment 5661756



Don't know the name of the model (so so sweet  ) but it looks like Rouge H Box anyway.


----------



## r luvs h

vcc1 said:


> Help me with this cute vintage one
> View attachment 5661756


I’m quite sure this design was called the Mocassin bag. My grandmother was gifted a black one in the early 90s. As PT said, the colour and leather look like Rouge H and Box Calf, respectively.


----------



## nomdesac

QuelleFromage said:


> Could be Havane, could be Raisin. But for this general color read, if you're looking for a bag that looks like this, I'd probably start with Havane.


I have pondered this question further (and examined pretty much every single image of every Birkin ever posted on the web), and I now think the color is _prune_.  (I wonder if Hermes knows that "prune" is not a lovely word in English?)


----------



## QuelleFromage

nomdesac said:


> I have pondered this question further (and examined pretty much every single image of every Birkin ever posted on the web), and I now think the color is _prune_.  (I wonder if Hermes knows that "prune" is not a lovely word in English?)


I have a Prune bag and it doesn’t look at all like Prune to me, but monitor colors vary.
Prune is a lovely word in French, and is a lovely color in Hermes.


----------



## textilegirl

QuelleFromage said:


> I have a Prune bag and it doesn’t look at all like Prune to me, but monitor colors vary.
> Prune is a lovely word in French, and is a *lovely color in Hermes*.


----------



## nomdesac

QuelleFromage said:


> I have a Prune bag and it doesn’t look at all like Prune to me, but monitor colors vary.
> Prune is a lovely word in French, and is a lovely color in Hermes.


that's really helpful--I'll continue my pondering!  (it really does look like a gorgeous color . . . )


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

QuelleFromage said:


> I have a Prune bag and it doesn’t look at all like Prune to me, but monitor colors vary.
> Prune is a lovely word in French, and is a lovely color in Hermes.


I love Hermès Prune and I also love the edible variety!


----------



## nomdesac

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I love Hermès Prune and I also love the edible variety!


moi aussi


----------



## PrinceNugget

Looking for help identifying these Hermes gloves.  My mom believes she's had them since the 1950s.


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## r luvs h

PrinceNugget said:


> Looking for help identifying these Hermes gloves.  My mom believes she's had them since the 1950s.
> 
> View attachment 5662797


This is an exquisite pair of perfectly maintained agneau (lambskin) gloves. It’s a bit hard to date Hermès gloves since they don’t have many signature markings, however the packaging— if original— suggests that your mom’s guess is accurate. This packaging was mainly used from the early 1940s into the 60s. Another place you may find signature markings would be on the interior of the gloves. Two specific markings you may see are an Hermès brand stamp and a numeric sizing stamp. Both of these details have changed numerous times over the years and could further point to the age of this item.


----------



## PrinceNugget

r luvs h said:


> This is an exquisite pair of perfectly maintained agneau (lambskin) gloves. It’s a bit hard to date Hermès gloves since they don’t have many signature markings, however the packaging— if original— suggests that your mom’s guess is accurate. This packaging was mainly used from the early 1940s into the 60s. Another place you may find signature markings would be on the interior of the gloves. Two specific markings you may see are an Hermès brand stamp and a numeric sizing stamp. Both of these details have changed numerous times over the years and could further point to the age of this item.


Thank you kindly.  I'll see if I can get a photo of the stamps.


----------



## writetoshirley

Hi everyone- this is from a reseller in France.  It looks like Barenia, but also the picture with the heat stamp don’t look like it’s from the same bag? Also, the color doesn’t looks quite barenia given this is an F stamp year? Would love your insights!


----------



## nymeria

The bag pictured does not look like Barenia to me ( NOT an expert). 
Perhaps Box in gold?


----------



## tannfran

Looks to be Chamonix.


----------



## writetoshirley

tannfran said:


> Looks to be Chamonix.


I was thinking that too - but does Chamoix leather come with the blind heat stamp? I thought only barenia has it?


----------



## tannfran

writetoshirley said:


> I was thinking that too - but does Chamoix leather come with the blind heat stamp? I thought only barenia has it?


The stamp looks brown rather than blind to me


----------



## Tonimichelle

The picture with the heat stamp looks like Chamonix to me. The other photos could well be box. Pretty sure it's not the same bag though!


----------



## papertiger

PrinceNugget said:


> Looking for help identifying these Hermes gloves.  My mom believes she's had them since the 1950s.
> 
> View attachment 5662797



I don't think they are lamb but white doeskin which was the preferred choice then, I doubt they would have a name.


----------



## writetoshirley

tannfran said:


> The stamp looks brown rather than blind to me


Ahhh so chamoix comes with a brown heat stamp?


----------



## nymeria

Tonimichelle said:


> The picture with the heat stamp looks like Chamonix to me. The other photos could well be box. Pretty sure it's not the same bag though!


That's exactly what I was thinking!


----------



## r luvs h

writetoshirley said:


> Ahhh so chamoix comes with a brown heat stamp?


Yes, a couple other combinations do too, but this bag looks like Chamonix to me. And as tonimichelle pointed out, some of these pictures do not appear to depict the same bag.


----------



## writetoshirley

r luvs h said:


> Yes, a couple other leathers do too, but this bag looks like Chamonix to me. And as tonimichelle pointed out, some of these pictures do not appear to depict the same bag.


Thank you all!! I love the collective expertise of this community!


----------



## gracekelly

The picture with the blind stamp looks like vache naturale and does not match the rest of the pictures which could be box leather.  The bag looks rather dried out as well.


----------



## bababebi

writetoshirley said:


> Hi everyone- this is from a reseller in France.  It looks like Barenia, but also the picture with the heat stamp don’t look like it’s from the same bag? Also, the color doesn’t looks quite barenia given this is an F stamp year? Would love your insights!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664657
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664658
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664659
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664660
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664661
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664662
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664663
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664664
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664665


The brand stamp in dark brown means bag is Chamonix. Suggest you get additional photos to verify condition? Box calf doesn’t come in this color.


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## writetoshirley

bababebi said:


> The brand stamp in dark brown means bag is Chamonix. Suggest you get additional photos to verify condition? Box calf doesn’t come in this color.


Thank you Bababebi!


----------



## r luvs h

PrinceNugget said:


> Thank you kindly.  I'll see if I can get a photo of the stamps.


A note on the stamp: I forgot to mention that the leather type is also often printed on the interior of glove. And as papertiger noted, these may be doeskin.


----------



## writetoshirley

Hi Everyone- this is another Kelly from a French reseller. Do you think this is chèvre my sore? It has a brown heat stamp.


----------



## FreddieMac

writetoshirley said:


> Hi Everyone- this is another Kelly from a French reseller. Do you think this is chèvre my sore? It has a brown heat stamp.
> 
> View attachment 5665322
> 
> 
> View attachment 5665323
> 
> 
> View attachment 5665324
> 
> 
> View attachment 5665325
> 
> 
> View attachment 5665326


This looks to be peau porc, so pigskin. A rare beauty!


----------



## writetoshirley

FreddieMac said:


> This looks to be peau porc, so pigskin. A rare beauty!


Ohhhhh thank you!


----------



## Virevolte

@writetoshirley here is my peau porc K 40 - if that helps


----------



## fonnas

Finally found a pre loved mini dog clous ronds bracelet in my size in a excellent like new condition. Can someone shed some light on the color and the leather type? I appreciate it


----------



## r luvs h

Virevolte said:


> @writetoshirley here is my peau porc K 40 - if that helps
> 
> View attachment 5665339
> 
> 
> View attachment 5665341


Stunning!


----------



## Virevolte

Thank you, @r luvs h


----------



## r luvs h

fonnas said:


> Finally found a pre loved mini dog clous ronds bracelet in my size in a excellent like new condition. Can someone shed some light on the color and the leather type? I appreciate it
> 
> View attachment 5665385


Does the website/seller mention what year this item is from? I believe the year stamp for this item is noted on the interior of the bracelet near the closing mechanism.


----------



## papertiger

FreddieMac said:


> This looks to be peau porc, so pigskin. A rare beauty!



Agreed


----------



## nyc8thave

fonnas said:


> Finally found a pre loved mini dog clous ronds bracelet in my size in a excellent like new condition. Can someone shed some light on the color and the leather type? I appreciate it
> 
> View attachment 5665385


Do you know the largest Hermes bracelet size this comes in?


----------



## fonnas

nyc8thave said:


> Do you know the largest Hermes bracelet size this comes in?


T4 would be the largest, T4 sizes are very hard to come by. I'm a guy with medium size wrists. This one is a T3 and it can be worn at 6.75" or 7" options. Fits me at 7" snug/perfect. I dont mind as I know the leather will loosen up with usage.

@r luvs h
Here’s a picture. I think it’s swift leather. Not sure if it’s Étoupe or Gris Tourterelle or Asphalt vs my TPM Étoupe looks lighter.


----------



## fonnas

r luvs h said:


> Does the website/seller mention what year this item is from? I believe the year stamp for this item is noted on the interior of the bracelet near the closing mechanism.


Posted photos  thanks for the help


----------



## luckyadanosii

Hello everyone.

My friend who, quiet honestly, is a bit above me financially sent me this image and was talking about it um in a weird way? She said it was her old purse and would trade it for my orange lambskin. It took a long time to build unique pieces I'm really attached to my purses. I personally can't afford Hermes but I know about the Constance a little bit. (Mostly because we chat about them often in Chanel forums). Which one is this? Would that be an even trade?

More pictures:


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## lurketylurk

LIZARD!! In my less than expert opinion, that's a very generous trade on her part. But it ultimately comes down to whether you like this bag enough to trade your Chanel.


----------



## lill_canele

Yes that is a lizard Constance, I too think that is a very generous trade. It is quite a beautiful bag.

Do you mind specifying which orange lambskin bag she wanted? If it is a Chanel, what type of Chanel bag?

Tbh, depending on how close you guys are, I would be a little picky and ask for current photos of what the bag looks like now. That's a beautiful photo of the bag with great lighting but it doesn't tell me if it was taken recently or not. I would also ask for close up photos of the strap, back, corners/edges, inside etc.
If there are lifted scales, or any signs of discoloration, I would be wary. Personally I find exotics a bit of a pain to take care of. I'm not the most careful person with my bags. (though I have heard that lizard is not as hard to care for as other exotics like python)

Instinct wise, if someone wanted to trade a bag with me and it's not love at first sight of the offered bag, I'd decline.

(Just FYI, I'm making a lot of assumptions here since I don't know what you already know or how much you and your friend have discussed about the bags.)


----------



## writetoshirley

Virevolte said:


> @writetoshirley here is my peau porc K 40 - if that helps
> 
> View attachment 5665339
> 
> 
> View attachment 5665341


That is gorgeous!!


----------



## r luvs h

fonnas said:


> Posted photos  thanks for the help



Thank you for the extra pictures Yes, the leather is Swift. Given the date and how light this colour looks, I believe it’s GT. It definitely cannot be Étoupe and I really doubt it’s Gris Asphalt unless the lighting in both photos is very misrepresentative.


----------



## Lyonexpat

Hello I would be very grateful if you could help me identifying the colour of this Kelly please? I’m told it is from 2004. Thank you very much.


----------



## r luvs h

Lyonexpat said:


> Hello I would be very grateful if you could help me identifying the colour of this Kelly please? I’m told it is from 2004. Thank you very much.
> 
> View attachment 5666554
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666555
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666556


Some aspects of these pictures are rather perplexing, but I believe the colour is Rouge Vif.


----------



## Lyonexpat

r luvs h said:


> Some aspects of these pictures are rather perplexing, but I believe the colour is Rouge Vif.


It is my fault, I wasn't able to upload the bag pics, therefore I took photos of the photos 
Technology is obviously not my cup of tea 
In any case I would like to thank you again for your help!


----------



## nyc8thave

fonnas said:


> T4 would be the largest, T4 sizes are very hard to come by. I'm a guy with medium size wrists. This one is a T3 and it can be worn at 6.75" or 7" options. Fits me at 7" snug/perfect. I dont mind as I know the leather will loosen up with usage.
> 
> @r luvs h
> Here’s a picture. I think it’s swift leather. Not sure if it’s Étoupe or Gris Tourterelle or Asphalt vs my TPM Étoupe looks lighter.
> 
> View attachment 5666129
> View attachment 5666130


Thank you.  The T3 fits me in most bracelets but it it aLways too small and snug and uncomfortable which is why I mostly buy T4/T5.


----------



## writetoshirley

Hi everyone- I’m looking at an item from Finklepuff, a reseller in SG. It’s supposed to be a barenia E square - but the color of the bag looks really light for E square? It’s a hac 32.  What do you think? I thought the barenia color would be darker (more Fauve)


----------



## tannfran

Lyonexpat said:


> Hello I would be very grateful if you could help me identifying the colour of this Kelly please? I’m told it is from 2004. Thank you very much.
> 
> View attachment 5666554
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666555
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666556


It is rouge vif in box leather.


----------



## r luvs h

writetoshirley said:


> Hi everyone- I’m looking at an item from Finklepuff, a reseller in SG. It’s supposed to be a barenia E square - but the color of the bag looks really light for E square? It’s a hac 32.  What do you think? I thought the barenia color would be darker (more Fauve)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5667750
> 
> 
> View attachment 5667751
> 
> 
> View attachment 5667752
> 
> 
> View attachment 5667753


I really do not believe this is Barenia. I’m inclined to say it’s Naturel Chamonix.


----------



## nicole0612

writetoshirley said:


> Hi everyone- I’m looking at an item from Finklepuff, a reseller in SG. It’s supposed to be a barenia E square - but the color of the bag looks really light for E square? It’s a hac 32.  What do you think? I thought the barenia color would be darker (more Fauve)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5667750
> 
> 
> View attachment 5667751
> 
> 
> View attachment 5667752
> 
> 
> View attachment 5667753


Could it be color-retouched vache natural? The leather grain and stiffness looks more like that leather and it does appear to have color retouching unless that it just the lighting.


----------



## writetoshirley

nicole0612 said:


> Could it be color-retouched vache natural? The leather grain and stiffness looks more like that leather and it does appear to have color retouching unless that it just the lighting.


I’ve always wondered how one can tell is a bag has been color retouched or painted?


----------



## QuelleFromage

writetoshirley said:


> Hi everyone- I’m looking at an item from Finklepuff, a reseller in SG. It’s supposed to be a barenia E square - but the color of the bag looks really light for E square? It’s a hac 32.  What do you think? I thought the barenia color would be darker (more Fauve)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5667750
> 
> 
> View attachment 5667751
> 
> 
> View attachment 5667752
> 
> 
> View attachment 5667753


Although Barenia can stay very light in color if not heavily used, this does not look like Barenia. It appears to be finished, perhaps Chamonix (although I did not think HAC 32 was made in Chamonix). I would suggest using a paid authenticator on this one if you are seriously considering.


----------



## writetoshirley

QuelleFromage said:


> Although Barenia can stay very light in color if not heavily used, this does not look like Barenia. It appears to be finished, perhaps Chamonix. I would suggest using a paid authenticator on this one if you are seriously considering.


Thank you all! I think I will pass. It’s too risky to buy from an overseas seller for this one that has questions…


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## r luvs h

Naturel Chamonix HAC 32 definitely does exist; I sold one which was too small for me a few years ago. I‘ve also seen a black one in a Christie’s auction.


----------



## renee_nyc

Hi. Does anyone know the name of this bag or come across other photos?


----------



## r luvs h

renee_nyc said:


> Hi. Does anyone know the name of this bag or come across other photos?
> 
> View attachment 5669288


This is the Twenty Tout from A/W 2022. The pictured one is in the pochette style, but there are a few other sizes too. I believe the leather is Swift, but I can't tell very well from this picture.


----------



## renee_nyc

Thank you!



r luvs h said:


> This is the Twenty Tout from A/W 2022. The pictured one is in the pochette style, but there are a few other sizes too. I believe the leather is Swift, but I can't tell very well from this picture.


----------



## ccb4me

Does anyone know what the style name is for this green wallet? It was on a recent Hermes instagram reel and I'm obsessed.


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

Hi everyone, I’ve searched as best I could and haven’t identified this color yet. I appreciate if someone has an idea? The color appears like Rosy or Flamingo (a dusty pale pink). the stitching and clemence leather are really throwing me off. Looks too dark for Crevette I believe? Rose tea? I’d love to hear your thoughts, thanks so much In advance.
The date stamp is an O in a square


----------



## DR2014

BAGLADY-SHOEFLY said:


> Hi everyone, I’ve searched as best I could and haven’t identified this color yet. I appreciate if someone has an idea? The color appears like Rosy or Flamingo (a dusty pale pink). the stitching and clemence leather are really throwing me off. Looks too dark for Crevette I believe? Rose tea? I’d love to hear your thoughts, thanks so much In advance.
> The date stamp is an O in a square
> View attachment 5670602


Maybe Bois de Rose?


----------



## r luvs h

BAGLADY-SHOEFLY said:


> Hi everyone, I’ve searched as best I could and haven’t identified this color yet. I appreciate if someone has an idea? The color appears like Rosy or Flamingo (a dusty pale pink). the stitching and clemence leather are really throwing me off. Looks too dark for Crevette I believe? Rose tea? I’d love to hear your thoughts, thanks so much In advance.
> The date stamp is an O in a square
> View attachment 5670602



For that year, I _very_ highly doubt it’s Rose Thé, Crevette, or Flamingo. I believe Bois de Rose has tonal stitching and is much darker, so it can't be that either. I'm quite sure this colour is Rosy, but it would be helpful if you could post a picture of the bag’s resin.


----------



## melnag26

Hi everyone, 
Can you please take a look at this Mini Kelly for me? 
Are the dark spots part of the stamping on the leather or do they look like color transfer to you? Thank you!








						[DM to purchase] Hermès Mini Kelly II Gold Epsom Gold Hardware
					

Hermès Mini Kelly II Gold Epsom Gold Hardware Bank Transfer Price: USD / AUD / GBP / SGD /HKD (Please direct message for bank transfer purchase. Price may subject to exchange rate difference at time of purchase.) Measurements: 7.5" x 4.75" x 2.25" Handle: 2.25" Comes With Full Set: - Dust bag -...




					cocoapproved.com


----------



## r luvs h

melnag26 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Can you please take a look at this Mini Kelly for me?
> Are the dark spots part of the stamping on the leather or do they look like color transfer to you? Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [DM to purchase] Hermès Mini Kelly II Gold Epsom Gold Hardware
> 
> 
> Hermès Mini Kelly II Gold Epsom Gold Hardware Bank Transfer Price: USD / AUD / GBP / SGD /HKD (Please direct message for bank transfer purchase. Price may subject to exchange rate difference at time of purchase.) Measurements: 7.5" x 4.75" x 2.25" Handle: 2.25" Comes With Full Set: - Dust bag -...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cocoapproved.com


The dark spots are not colour transfer, this is just how some dyes sit on Epsom leather. This happens with other leathers too— Courchevel comes to mind.


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

r luvs h said:


> For that year, I _very_ highly doubt it’s Rose Thé, Crevette, or Flamingo. I believe Bois de Rose has tonal stitching and is much darker, so it can't be that either. I'm quite sure this colour is Rosy, but it would be helpful if you could post a picture of the bag’s resin.


Got the answer, definitely Rosy. Thanks!


----------



## melnag26

r luvs h said:


> The dark spots are not colour transfer, this is just how some dyes sit on Epsom leather. This happens with other leathers too— Courchevel comes to mind.


Thank you!


----------



## springclean

I saw a reseller selling a Hermes roulis mini 18 in gold in evercolor leather but no contrast stitching?
I wonder if Hermes ever produces gold evercolor letaher in bags with no contrast stitching?
Picture is attached for reference from listing. 
Thank you for your response


----------



## nicole0612

springclean said:


> I saw a reseller selling a Hermes roulis mini 18 in gold in evercolor leather but no contrast stitching?
> I wonder if Hermes ever produces gold evercolor letaher in bags with no contrast stitching?
> Picture is attached for reference from listing.
> Thank you for your response
> 
> View attachment 5673194
> 
> 
> View attachment 5673195
> 
> 
> View attachment 5673196


It looks like it has contrast stitching to me, I think the photo just has lightning or a filter that makes it look a bit less natural.


----------



## Brigitte031

What color/leather is this beautiful blue bag?


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## springclean

nicole0612 said:


> It looks like it has contrast stitching to me, I think the photo just has lightning or a filter that makes it look a bit less natural.


Thank @nicole0612 . I saw the bag and the stitching was really muted and self not contrast. i have not seen the tan/gold without contract stitching before.


----------



## nicole0612

springclean said:


> Thank @nicole0612 . I saw the bag and the stitching was really muted and self not contrast. i have not seen the tan/gold without contract stitching before.


I would ask the IG seller for additional photos in natural lighting, then you can assess what the bag really looks like.


----------



## r luvs h

Brigitte031 said:


> What color/leather is this beautiful blue bag?
> 
> View attachment 5673456


Maybe Bleu Paradis, but it’s hard to be certain with this lighting. Do you know around what year this item is from?


----------



## Virevolte

Any ideas on what type of leather this might be? The pic is from the internet so not great res, but if anyone has a view I’d love to hear it!


----------



## r luvs h

Virevolte said:


> Any ideas on what type of leather this might be? The pic is from the internet so not great res, but if anyone has a view I’d love to hear it!
> 
> View attachment 5673788


It’s a bit difficult to tell from this photo, but I’m guessing this is very patinaed Naturel Barenia leather. I believe a lot of these Noumea bags were done in Barenia.


----------



## Virevolte

r luvs h said:


> It’s a bit difficult to tell from this photo, but I’m guessing this is very patinaed Naturel Barenia leather. I believe a lot of these Noumea bags were done in Barenia.


Thank you, @r luvs h !!! In truth I was hoping that someone would say barenia - but I didn’t know that that skin had been used a lot for this style of bag. As always, your wisdom is so helpful - many thanks again, and happy holidays!


----------



## 880

Virevolte said:


> Any ideas on what type of leather this might be? The pic is from the internet so not great res, but if anyone has a view I’d love to hear it!
> 
> View attachment 5673788



I googled Hermes soft crossbody bag and came up with something called a todo bag or a milo bag, both of which were described as lambskin by the sellers. The todo has decorative stitching.  I had no idea that Hermes did bags in lambskin, so perhaps someone else will chime in.  If not lamb, another possibility might be swift ? I think color might be Havane or cafe or chocolat ? Here are the links (I am not representing these as authentic; they are simply what my basic search pulled up. 









						HERMES TODO Cross Body Shoulder Bag Pochette Purse Brown Lambskin 61356  | eBay
					

SKU Number : 61356 (26). Material : Lambskin. Pocket : Outside: -. OUTSIDE : AB : Dirt, Corner has scuff. Color : Brown. -【Expedited】 DHL or EMS (can't choose carrier). A : Good condition with minor sigh of use.



					www.ebay.com
				




I also saw an Hermes caravan bag that looked like it could be the same leather as yours, but again not sure. 

I am no expert on barenia, but I’ve owned at least two smooth patinated fauve barenia bags (HAC 32 and 35 Trim II) and both are more like chestnut; neither look anything like this color. I currently own a smooth ebene barenia picotin PM, and the underlying tone is cool, a bit reminiscent of marron fonce, and your bag color is warmer and lighter.  My trim was more patinated, and it had a certain sheen, and was not spongy. My HAC was in less worn condition, and the barenia was thicker and more spongy. I also own a preloved floppy black barenia B30, and, at my request, @docride spa ed it to be a bit more matte, but even when it was shinier, I think the leather seemed like less soft than your  bag. Pic of my ebene pico and barenia B here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/how-hard-easy-is-barenia-leather-to-maintain.649311/page-3. Pic of my fauve barenia HAC 32 here, post 20 https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/barenia-whats-the-other-fauvre-handbag-alternative.549837/page-2

  JMO though, and again, I am no expert and could be entirely mistaken . You could perhaps post on @docride ’s Lazarus thread, (including the link if you have it) if you don’t get more responses here.


----------



## Brigitte031

r luvs h said:


> Maybe Bleu Paradis, but it’s hard to be certain with this lighting. Do you know around what year this item is from?


I just went down a google images rabbit hole. The bag belongs to Mandy Bork — never heard of her until today. The photo is from January 2019. Here is another image of the same bag:


----------



## r luvs h

Brigitte031 said:


> I just went down a google images rabbit hole. The bag belongs to Mandy Bork — never heard of her until today. The photo is from January 2019. Here is another image of the same bag:
> 
> View attachment 5673883


Thank you for the extra picture I still think it’s Bleu Paradis which is a very pretty, light blue shade. It is similar to periwinkle but has more blue tones. Other details of the bag corroborate a likelihood of Bleu Paradis, as well.


----------



## r luvs h

Virevolte said:


> Thank you, @r luvs h !!! In truth I was hoping that someone would say barenia - but I didn’t know that that skin had been used a lot for this style of bag. As always, your wisdom is so helpful - many thanks again, and happy holidays!



Some more insight: I just did a quick Google search for “Hermès Noumea” and think I found the exact VC listing for this piece. From the other pictures shown, it appears this bag features a few different leathers. On the exterior, it seems to be a natural leather like Barenia. On the interior, there is a mixture of what looks like silk printed fabric and a grained leather. The grained leather may be Buffalo, Clemence, or something else depending on age. Very happy holidays to you too, dear!  






@880 Hermès does use Agneau Milo for bags— recently the Aline bags, but I’ve never seen it used on a Nouméa. Also, I believe all iterations of this bag predate Swift. I wanted to say Gulliver or Evercalf in Havanne based on the initial image, but looking at closer images, I definitely don't think it's either of those.


----------



## nomdesac

I'm hoping that someone can identify this leather--the ebay posting says "box"--but wouldn't the "Hermes" be in gold rather than stamped?









						Auth HERMES Evelyne GM - Brown Box Calf Square B Shoulder Bag  | eBay
					

Evelyne GM. Evelyne II PM. Evelyne PM. MaterialBox Calf. StyleShoulder Bag. Fourre Tout Tote MM. Fourre Tout Tote PM. Exterior pocket : None.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## MommyDaze

nomdesac said:


> I'm hoping that someone can identify this leather--the ebay posting says "box"--but wouldn't the "Hermes" be in gold rather than stamped?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Auth HERMES Evelyne GM - Brown Box Calf Square B Shoulder Bag  | eBay
> 
> 
> Evelyne GM. Evelyne II PM. Evelyne PM. MaterialBox Calf. StyleShoulder Bag. Fourre Tout Tote MM. Fourre Tout Tote PM. Exterior pocket : None.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5674322


Barenia?


----------



## r luvs h

nomdesac said:


> I'm hoping that someone can identify this leather--the ebay posting says "box"--but wouldn't the "Hermes" be in gold rather than stamped?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Auth HERMES Evelyne GM - Brown Box Calf Square B Shoulder Bag  | eBay
> 
> 
> Evelyne GM. Evelyne II PM. Evelyne PM. MaterialBox Calf. StyleShoulder Bag. Fourre Tout Tote MM. Fourre Tout Tote PM. Exterior pocket : None.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5674322


It looks like Fauve Barenia-- I’m really not sure how the seller came to the conclusion of Box Calfskin. My Barenia bags are newer, so they look a little different, but I found a picture in my files of another Barenia bag with a similar looking grain texture:



(Source: I believe this picture is from either Sandia Exchange or Ann’s Fab Finds. This bag is also from the same year as the bag you posted, 1998)


----------



## llaga22

As you all probably know as I did share it here, I never thought I’d own any Hermes, much less a Birkin. But here goes my second Birkin! I was told this was gold but it retain my don’t as I have the Evelyne Gold. Can you beautiful ladies help ID the leather and color. I think the leather is Togo. I posted a phot with he Evelyne for comparison.


----------



## r luvs h

llaga22 said:


> As you all probably know as I did share it here, I never thought I’d own any Hermes, much less a Birkin. But here goes my second Birkin! I was told this was gold but it retain my don’t as I have the Evelyne Gold. Can you beautiful ladies help ID the leather and color. I think the leather is Togo. I posted a phot with he Evelyne for comparison.
> 
> View attachment 5674463
> 
> 
> View attachment 5674465
> 
> 
> View attachment 5674466


It does look like Togo and the colour is Alezan. Many congrats on your second Birkin


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## nomdesac

nomdesac said:


> I'm hoping that someone can identify this leather--the ebay posting says "box"--but wouldn't the "Hermes" be in gold rather than stamped?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Auth HERMES Evelyne GM - Brown Box Calf Square B Shoulder Bag  | eBay
> 
> 
> Evelyne GM. Evelyne II PM. Evelyne PM. MaterialBox Calf. StyleShoulder Bag. Fourre Tout Tote MM. Fourre Tout Tote PM. Exterior pocket : None.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5674322


Thank you so much !!   (I've been really interested in Barenia . . . so tempte.)


----------



## VintageAndVino

If anyone can help with info about the design and leather  of this bag, I’d be truly grateful. The exterior leather is rather structured. The lambskin lining is so soft, it’s other-worldly. Thank you in advance! ! (The date stamp is faint, but it’s a P in a circle, 1986.)


----------



## r luvs h

@VintageAndVino What a lovely, well-maintained bag this is! I believe the leather could be Veau Grainé (VG), based on the date provided. VG is a rare, discontinued calfskin which was used for many styles around the time of your bag’s production. The colour of your bag is Gold, which was one of the very few colour options available for this leather. As far as the style name, I have no idea, but you may have some luck with searching through the threads on Hermès Vintage styles and Japanese/Chinese catalogues.

Edited to say this: To my knowledge, the only other remotely similar leathers for this date would have been Gulliver and Ardennes. However, the leather on your bag looks much more structured than Gulliver and both glossier and smaller-grained than Ardennes.


----------



## VintageAndVino

r luvs h said:


> @VintageAndVino What a lovely, well-maintained bag this is! I believe the leather could be Veau Grainé (VG), based on the date provided. VG is a rare, discontinued calfskin which was used for many styles around the time of your bag’s production. The colour of your bag is Gold, which was one of the very few colour options available for this leather. As far as the style name, I have no idea, but you may have some luck with searching through the threads on Hermès Vintage styles and Japanese/Chinese catalogues.


Thank you, @r luvs h!! I appreciate your expertise.! I will check the threads and catalogs. I love learning about these beautiful vintage pieces almost as much as I love wearing them.


----------



## sleepyrabbit

Could someone help me to identify if this is truly a b35 in barenia or it is vache naturelle or vache hunter leather?
link to bag
I usually trust the listing descriptions, but the color really seems to be much lighter than the color of smooth barenia in fauve. Moreover this bag was in 06', if it is barenia I'd expect its patina making it even darker.. Thanks!!


----------



## r luvs h

sleepyrabbit said:


> Could someone help me to identify if this is truly a b35 in barenia or it is vache naturelle or vache hunter leather?
> link to bag
> I usually trust the listing descriptions, but the color really seems to be much lighter than the color of smooth barenia in fauve. Moreover this bag was in 06', if it is barenia I'd expect its patina making it even darker.. Thanks!!


You’re right, certainly not Barenia at all. Vache Naturelle sounds correct given the appearance of the resin and other aspects.


----------



## sleepyrabbit

Any thoughts about Vache Naturelle?  Never had an H in that leather but I'm a huge fan of the smooth barenia leather


----------



## r luvs h

sleepyrabbit said:


> Any thoughts about Vache Naturelle?  Never had an H in that leather but I'm a huge fan of the smooth barenia leather


I think VN is brilliant— a leather for a true Hermès lover. It is a true heritage leather dating back to the early 1800s when the brand was founded. As its name suggests, it is made from the skin of an adult cow. There is some wonderful information on this leather in the Hermès Reference Library sub-forum. Note that if you do plan to purchase this item or any other VN item, it is not as weather resistant as Barenia or some other natural leathers. I’ve learned this the hard way several times, and the damage is not always easily ameliorated.


----------



## momasaurus

r luvs h said:


> I think VN is brilliant— a leather for a true Hermès lover. It is a true heritage leather dating back to the early 1800s when the brand was founded. As its name suggests, it is made from the skin of an adult cow. There is some wonderful information on this leather in the Hermès Reference Library sub-forum. Note that if you do plan to purchase this item or any other VN item, it is not as weather resistant as Barenia or some other natural leathers. I’ve learned this the hard way several times, and the damage is not always easily ameliorated.


I agree. @sleepyrabbit : This bag looks just like my recently spa'd VN B35. I don't think the color darkens the way Barenia does, and it is definitely not as rugged, weather-wise. But I am crazy for smooth leathers and natural colors. The SAs always ooh and aah when I carry this bag.


----------



## Annawakes

I saved this picture back in August 2022 because I really like this style.  But I don’t remember where it’s from or what this bag is called.  Does anyone know, or even better, does anyone have one?


----------



## Flowerlily

It's the Emile bag. Here is a thread by member duggi84 owning one: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/emile-bag-new-long.1043552/


----------



## Annawakes

Flowerlily said:


> It's the Emile bag. Here is a thread by member duggi84 owning one: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/emile-bag-new-long.1043552/


Thank you!


----------



## avocadotoastie

Hi everyone, could anyone help identify the leather and the design? This is vintage, maybe 1959 from the blind stamp. The interior leather is much softer and buttery than the exterior, and I love the little horseshoes (for good luck now, as I haven't ridden since childhood). Thank you in advance for your time!


----------



## papertiger

avocadotoastie said:


> Hi everyone, could anyone help identify the leather and the design? This is vintage, maybe 1959 from the blind stamp. The interior leather is much softer and buttery than the exterior, and I love the little horseshoes (for good luck now, as I haven't ridden since childhood). Thank you in advance for your time!
> View attachment 5677166
> View attachment 5677167
> View attachment 5677177



Most of the hardware models that're 'cord' or 'rope' inspired are called Cordelière or Cordeau. Check through here to see if anyone has posted one before.

The corded detail that frames the flap went from the 40s through 50s. I have an early-1950s clutch (Princesse clasp) with the same. It's an expensive detail to create. It creates a sturdy late-Deco (sometimes called 'retro') look. The 'cleaner', lighter-looking and more Modern ideals of the 1960s models meant bags lost a lot of these details (actually the trend started to happen late-50).


----------



## Bdbunny

Cross posting here with a question about my new to me shooting star Birkin 35… the listing on Fashionphile said it was Buffle skipper leather, but when I received the bag, the tag said Fjord. The tag also said the color is black when clearly the bag is Graphite, not black, so I’m inclined to think there’s an error on the tag. I’ve already emailed customer service asking them to clarify, but wanted to ask if anyone might have any insights on what leather this is. Listing also said bag is from 2001. (It’s in great condition for its age!) I love the bag regardless and plan on keeping it. Thanks!


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## sleepyrabbit

Bdbunny said:


> Cross posting here with a question about my new to me shooting star Birkin 35… the listing on Fashionphile said it was Buffle skipper leather, but when I received the bag, the tag said Fjord. The tag also said the color is black when clearly the bag is Graphite, not black, so I’m inclined to think there’s an error on the tag. I’ve already emailed customer service asking them to clarify, but wanted to ask if anyone might have any insights on what leather this is. Listing also said bag is from 2001. (It’s in great condition for its age!) I love the bag regardless and plan on keeping it. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5677201
> 
> 
> View attachment 5677202


From the pics I tend to vote that this is Fjord. Hard to tell if it is graphite or black but you can see if it looks a bit grey or not under light.


----------



## sleepyrabbit

sleepyrabbit said:


> From the pics I tend to vote that this is Fjord. Hard to tell if it is graphite or black but you can see if it looks a bit grey or not under light.


Actually at a second glance, the color does seem to be darker at the center of the grain (at least in your 1st pic).. so maybe it is indeed buffle!


----------



## avocadotoastie

avocadotoastie said:


> Hi everyone, could anyone help identify the leather and the design? This is vintage, maybe 1959 from the blind stamp. The interior leather is much softer and buttery than the exterior, and I love the little horseshoes (for good luck now, as I haven't ridden since childhood). Thank you in advance for your time!
> View attachment 5677166
> View attachment 5677167
> View attachment 5677177


Update on the design ID although I don't know if this is the right thread or if I should rather post in Hermes vintage, but it's a 1959 version of the Sac Poulie. (ref: 1960 Sac Poulie in black porosus crocodile https://www.collectorsquare.com/de/taschen/hermes/hermes-other-evening-bag/lpi)


----------



## Bdbunny

sleepyrabbit said:


> Actually at a second glance, the color does seem to be darker at the center of the grain (at least in your 1st pic).. so maybe it is indeed buffle!


Ah, thank you @sleepyrabbit! I see what you mean about the grain being darker in the center. I’ve attached another photo where it’s noticeable, especially towards the bottom of the bag. Still waiting to hear back from customer service…but I will update.  Thanks so much for your insight!!


----------



## tannfran

Bdbunny said:


> Ah, thank you @sleepyrabbit! I see what you mean about the grain being darker in the center. I’ve attached another photo where it’s noticeable, especially towards the bottom of the bag. Still waiting to hear back from customer service…but I will update.  Thanks so much for your insight!!
> 
> View attachment 5677666


Is the interior the same leather as exterior?


----------



## Bdbunny

tannfran said:


> Is the interior the same leather as exterior?


Yes it appears to be.


----------



## tannfran

Bdbunny said:


> Yes it appears to be.
> 
> View attachment 5677835


Then it would be buffalo


Bdbunny said:


> Yes it appears to be.
> 
> View attachment 5677835


B skipper


----------



## sleepyrabbit

Ah from the interior's pic definitely B skipper! I have a B in buffle in rough H and it also has the same leather in the interior : )


----------



## Bdbunny

sleepyrabbit said:


> Ah from the interior's pic definitely B skipper! I have a B in buffle in rough H and it also has the same leather in the interior : )


Yay! I wanted it for its durability and weather resistance! So happy! Thank you @sleepyrabbit and @tannfran !!


----------



## barbarella-8530

Can you please help me identify this bag?


----------



## sleepyrabbit

H leather question: is there any diff between chamonix and sombrero? they look super similar to me I wonder how you identify between the two!


----------



## r luvs h

barbarella-8530 said:


> Can you please help me identify this bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5678191


Do you know what year this bag is from? Also, would you be able to share a picture of the inside of the bag?


----------



## r luvs h

sleepyrabbit said:


> H leather question: is there any diff between chamonix and sombrero? they look super similar to me I wonder how you identify between the two!


The easiest way to differentiate between the two is by noting the year of the item’s production. Besides this, Chamonix and Sombrero have different textures. To my knowledge, the calves used for these leathers are from different regions and are processed in slightly different ways. Chamonix is much more similar to Box Calf in texture, while Sombrero is a bit softer and more delicate. Because of this, Sombrero is more susceptible to scuffing and scratching over time.


----------



## sleepyrabbit

r luvs h said:


> The easiest way to differentiate between the two is by noting the year of the item’s production. Besides this, Chamonix and Sombrero have different textures. To my knowledge, the calves used for these leathers are from different regions and are processed in slightly different ways. Chamonix is much more similar to Box Calf in texture, while Sombrero is a bit softer and more delicate. Because of this, Sombrero is more susceptible to scuffing and scratching over time.


That is really insightful @r luvs h Is Chamonix discontinued?


----------



## nomdesac

r luvs h said:


> It looks like Fauve Barenia-- I’m really not sure how the seller came to the conclusion of Box Calfskin. My Barenia bags are newer, so they look a little different, but I found a picture in my files of another Barenia bag with a similar looking grain texture:
> 
> View attachment 5674426
> 
> (Source: I believe this picture is from either Sandia Exchange or Ann’s Fab Finds. This bag is also from the same year as the bag you posted, 1998)


Thank you! This is really helpful.


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## r luvs h

sleepyrabbit said:


> That is really insightful @r luvs h Is Chamonix discontinued?


Chamonix started being phased out for bags around A/W 2008, but I believe I’ve seen it used for some SLGs and accessories since then.


----------



## honhon

Lyonexpat said:


> Hello I would be very grateful if you could help me identifying the colour of this Kelly please? I’m told it is from 2004. Thank you very much.
> 
> View attachment 5666554
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666555
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666556


I think its Rouge Vif


----------



## tannfran

honhon said:


> I think its Rouge Vif


It is rouge vif.  Btw…these pictures are stolen.  I know because they are mine.


----------



## Kittentoes

Hello!  

When I saw this Vespa, I thought it was Gold, but the seller has listed it as Camel (presumably Tabac Camel?).  I've looked at the reference library and read half a dozen Gold vs Tabac Camel threads, but I haven't found a photo of TC that looks this shade.  Do you think the seller's made a mistake?











Also, if I could ask a more general question: I've recently fallen for the Vespa, and it's surprisingly difficult to find information about the style online, even something as basic as the years of manufacture.  (I've seen bags listed from 1999-2006, but I don't know if there's others.)  Are there any references, either on- or offline, that people would recommend?

Thank you!


----------



## MommyDaze

Kittentoes said:


> Hello!
> 
> When I saw this Vespa, I thought it was Gold, but the seller has listed it as Camel (presumably Tabac Camel?).  I've looked at the reference library and read half a dozen Gold vs Tabac Camel threads, but I haven't found a photo of TC that looks this shade.  Do you think the seller's made a mistake?
> 
> View attachment 5679523
> 
> 
> View attachment 5679524
> 
> 
> View attachment 5679525
> 
> 
> 
> Also, if I could ask a more general question: I've recently fallen for the Vespa, and it's surprisingly difficult to find information about the style online, even something as basic as the years of manufacture.  (I've seen bags listed from 1999-2006, but I don't know if there's others.)  Are there any references, either on- or offline, that people would recommend?
> 
> Thank you!


I had a Tabac Camel Victoria and I can’t think of any lighting that would have made it anywhere near that color. I think sellers are often just using common names for the color they see, rather than approximating Hermès color names. I no longer have the Vic, but here is a picture in indoor (Target) lighting.


----------



## r luvs h

Kittentoes said:


> Hello!
> 
> When I saw this Vespa, I thought it was Gold, but the seller has listed it as Camel (presumably Tabac Camel?).  I've looked at the reference library and read half a dozen Gold vs Tabac Camel threads, but I haven't found a photo of TC that looks this shade.  Do you think the seller's made a mistake?
> 
> View attachment 5679523
> 
> 
> View attachment 5679524
> 
> 
> View attachment 5679525
> 
> 
> 
> Also, if I could ask a more general question: I've recently fallen for the Vespa, and it's surprisingly difficult to find information about the style online, even something as basic as the years of manufacture.  (I've seen bags listed from 1999-2006, but I don't know if there's others.)  Are there any references, either on- or offline, that people would recommend?
> 
> Thank you!


This cannot be gold. Do you know the year of this item’s production? Also, would you be able to upload a clearer picture of the leather? I’m not sure when Vespas started being produced, but I have a Vespa in my files from 1993. I believe they started being phased out of production around 2008.


----------



## sleepyrabbit

tannfran said:


> It is rouge vif.  Btw…these pictures are stolen.  I know because they are mine.


Beautiful! Is this barenia?


----------



## Bdbunny

Bdbunny said:


> Yay! I wanted it for its durability and weather resistance! So happy! Thank you @sleepyrabbit and @tannfran !!


Update:
I received confirmation from fashionphile that it is indeed Buffle skipper leather in graphite! They had the wrong tag. I actually told my SA about my find, and he was blown away! He said buffalo birkins are nearly impossible to come by these days, and graphite is also a rare color, so I feel super lucky I found this bag! And here she is in her new outfit! (Even though I prefer the cleaner look without Twillies, I wanted to protect those really old handles ha!)


----------



## QuelleFromage

Bdbunny said:


> Update:
> I received confirmation from fashionphile that it is indeed Buffle skipper leather in graphite! They had the wrong tag. I actually told my SA about my find, and he was blown away! He said buffalo birkins are nearly impossible to come by these days, and graphite is also a rare color, so I feel super lucky I found this bag! And here she is in her new outfit! (Even though I prefer the cleaner look without Twillies, I wanted to protect those really old handles ha!)
> 
> View attachment 5679682


You super scored. Once upon a time you could SO buffle skipper and IIRC it was rare and expensive! Your bag will be indestructible  Enjoy!


----------



## Kittentoes

MommyDaze said:


> I had a Tabac Camel Victoria and I can’t think of any lighting that would have made it anywhere near that color. I think sellers are often just using common names for the color they see, rather than approximating Hermès color names. I no longer have the Vic, but here is a picture in indoor (Target) lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5679624



Gorgeous!  Thank you for posting.  What a perfect neutral that is.

I wouldn't mind a bag in that colour sometime, but from your photo it seems clear the Vespa isn't TC.


----------



## QuelleFromage

sleepyrabbit said:


> Beautiful! Is this barenia?


That bag is Box calf.


Kittentoes said:


> Hello!
> 
> When I saw this Vespa, I thought it was Gold, but the seller has listed it as Camel (presumably Tabac Camel?).  I've looked at the reference library and read half a dozen Gold vs Tabac Camel threads, but I haven't found a photo of TC that looks this shade.  Do you think the seller's made a mistake?
> 
> View attachment 5679523
> 
> 
> View attachment 5679524
> 
> 
> View attachment 5679525
> 
> 
> 
> Also, if I could ask a more general question: I've recently fallen for the Vespa, and it's surprisingly difficult to find information about the style online, even something as basic as the years of manufacture.  (I've seen bags listed from 1999-2006, but I don't know if there's others.)  Are there any references, either on- or offline, that people would recommend?
> 
> Thank you!


This isn't Tabac Camel. @MommyDaze has given a great example of Tabac Camel (which I secretly think is a color based on the old packaging of Camel cigarettes....it is nearly identical).
Gold Vespas have contrast stitch. This may be Naturel.


----------



## sleepyrabbit

QuelleFromage said:


> You super scored. Once upon a time you could SO buffle skipper and IIRC it was rare and expensive! Your bag will be indestructible  Enjoy!


Wonder if buffle skipper is indeed water proof? Heard of that but never experimented with mine .. : ))


----------



## Kittentoes

r luvs h said:


> This cannot be gold. Do you know the year of this item’s production? Also, would you be able to upload a clearer picture of the leather? I’m not sure when Vespas started being produced, but I have a Vespa in my files from 1993. I believe they started being phased out of production around 2008.



Interesting, thank you!  I hadn't even considered it may be third colour.

The listing is on Vestiaire and photo 5 can be zoomed to see the leather the most clearly, I think.  The seller didn't list the year and there's no photo of the date stamp, but I'll ask.


----------



## honhon

Bdbunny said:


> Update:
> I received confirmation from fashionphile that it is indeed Buffle skipper leather in graphite! They had the wrong tag. I actually told my SA about my find, and he was blown away! He said buffalo birkins are nearly impossible to come by these days, and graphite is also a rare color, so I feel super lucky I found this bag! And here she is in her new outfit! (Even though I prefer the cleaner look without Twillies, I wanted to protect those really old handles ha!)
> 
> View attachment 5679682


I loooooove this bag! Yes, the graphite stitching is cool and buffalo leather is super cool!!  Love love love it


----------



## r luvs h

Kittentoes said:


> Interesting, thank you!  I hadn't even considered it may be third colour.
> 
> The listing is on Vestiaire and photo 5 can be zoomed to see the leather the most clearly, I think.  The seller didn't list the year and there's no photo of the date stamp, but I'll ask.


Cheers  It looks like the leather is accurately described in the listing as Clemence. I am still unsure of the colour, but once you find out the year that should help.


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## Kittentoes

QuelleFromage said:


> Gold Vespas have contrast stitch. This may be Naturel.



Good to know, thank you!  I've seen several other Vespas that were listed as Gold but didn't have contrast stitching, so now I'll know to be careful.


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

Struggling to figure this one out based on stamp and grain? Z in a circle, looks like gold? Thanks!


----------



## r luvs h

BAGLADY-SHOEFLY said:


> Struggling to figure this one out based on stamp and grain? Z in a circle, looks like gold? Thanks!
> View attachment 5680238


This is Clemence leather in the colour Etrusque.


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

r luvs h said:


> r luvs h said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is Clemence leather in the colour Etrusque.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Thanks, I was thinking Ardennes but the grain had me wondering.
> This is Clemence leather in the colour Etrusque.
Click to expand...


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

1 more to ask about, I know the leather is CdC, the color is a little less discernibl. Thanks again.
E in a square


----------



## nicole0612

BAGLADY-SHOEFLY said:


> 1 more to ask about, I know the leather is CdC, the color is a little less discernibl. Thanks again.
> E in a square
> View attachment 5680683
> View attachment 5680685


There are a couple of options depending on the lighting, but it may very well be raisin since it looks like the leather has the slightly pink contrast stitching, Acajou?


----------



## sleepyrabbit

Could be Havane?


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

nicole0612 said:


> There are a couple of options depending on the lighting, but it may very well be raisin since it looks like the leather has the slightly pink contrast stitching, Acajou?


I looked up raisin with that beautiful acajou, sadly its not that. What a lovely combo that is!


----------



## sleepyrabbit

Would love to see a pic for raisin + acajou!!


----------



## r luvs h

Cheers  Ardennes would have a flatter grain, and I believe it would only have a brown “Hermès” stamp in a lighter colour called Natural.


BAGLADY-SHOEFLY said:


> 1 more to ask about, I know the leather is CdC, the color is a little less discernibl. Thanks again.
> E in a square
> View attachment 5680683
> View attachment 5680685


Chèvre leathers depict colour fairly accurately, so I’m leaning towards Marron Foncé although it may be Havanne.


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

r luvs h said:


> Cheers  Ardennes would have a flatter grain, and I believe it would only have a brown “Hermès” stamp in a lighter colour called Natural.
> 
> Chèvre leathers depict colour fairly accurately, so I’m leaning towards Marron Foncé although it may be Havanne.


Going to research Marron now, can’t find to much on Havane. Is Cocoan possible? I definitely prefer a lighter warmer brown but there’s not much I can find on CdC, specifically colors or even much about the leather.


----------



## nicole0612

sleepyrabbit said:


> Would love to see a pic for raisin + acajou!!


I can assist there!


----------



## sleepyrabbit

nicole0612 said:


> I can assist there!
> 
> View attachment 5680706
> 
> 
> View attachment 5680707


Thank you for the photos that stitching is TDF! Love how lovely they look


----------



## sleepyrabbit

r luvs h said:


> Cheers  Ardennes would have a flatter grain, and I believe it would only have a brown “Hermès” stamp in a lighter colour called Natural.
> 
> Chèvre leathers depict colour fairly accurately, so I’m leaning towards Marron Foncé although it may be Havanne.


As we mentioned Ardennes I have one more question.. do you think this leather Ardennes? And it seems to be raisin? Year is 2009



I appreciate your thoughtful comments !!


----------



## r luvs h

BAGLADY-SHOEFLY said:


> Going to research Marron now, can’t find to much on Havane. Is Cocoan possible? I definitely prefer a lighter warmer brown but there’s not much I can find on CdC, specifically colors or even much about the leather.


CdC in Cacoan would be a dustier dark brown shade— think dark chocolate covered in bloom. Unfortunately, I don’t believe the older Chèvre leathers were made in many true light brown shades, but there were some brownish neutral colours like Cognac and Caramel.



nicole0612 said:


> I can assist there!
> 
> View attachment 5680706
> 
> 
> View attachment 5680707


Gorgeous!


----------



## Vlad

As requested, this thread is now the official *Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design* thread. Cheers!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread. 

Reply to any questions regarding any items are NOT be taken as a sign of authenticity. You will have to find a reputable paid-for service. 

PT*


----------



## r luvs h

sleepyrabbit said:


> As we mentioned Ardennes I have one more question.. do you think this leather Ardennes? And it seems to be raisin? Year is 2009
> View attachment 5680717
> View attachment 5680718
> 
> I appreciate your thoughtful comments !!


If it’s from 2009, it cannot be Vachette Ardennes. This looks like Calfskin to me instead of Vache/Vachette, so I believe it is Evergrain. Given that, the colour would likely be Ébène or Marron Foncé.

Edited to add this: Post #20 in this thread shows a nice example of an Evergrain Birkin in a similar shade.


----------



## momasaurus

I am in awe of the expertise and kindness on this thread! Thank you for sharing your knowledge. Happy New Year to everyone!


----------



## tannfran

sleepyrabbit said:


> Beautiful! Is this barenia?


Thank you.  It is box leather❤️


----------



## sleepyrabbit

+1 Thanks for all the expertise and kindness on this thread!! HNY ))


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

Yes thank you!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Hiiii! Happy New Year, everyone! Can someone tell me what the stitch color is of this bag? There seems to be a slight pink undertone to it? The bag color is eucalyptus. It’s a U stamp. Thank you so much for this thread! It’s so full of great info!


----------

